# Wartezimmer 2008



## klaus_fusion (8. September 2007)

Die Eurobike ist rum - Du hast die neuen Bikes hoffentlich schon gesehen. Bestellen kannste sie zwar noch nicht. Warten ist aber durchaus schon mal drin. 


Canyon ist ja schon am  , mal schaun wann die neuen Babies das Licht der Welt erblicken. Ich drück euch allen die Daumen damit ihr schneller was zu fahren bekommt als ich 2007.


---A very warm welcome - in the Wartezimmer 2008---



Wir sehn uns zum Oktoberfest!

Klaus


----------



## Bechy (10. September 2007)

Hallo 'Wartezimmer 2008' ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (10. September 2007)

Bin dabei. 
Wurd nix mit ´nen Grand Canyon von 06 oder 07, ob Sparbuch und Normalkauf (schniff) 
Jetzt darf man schon auf 08 warten...


----------



## sebot.rlp (10. September 2007)

Ich werd mich auch schon einmal dazu gesellen. Wird nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich ein ESX 7 (bald ES 7) werden.


----------



## airless (10. September 2007)

ich ebenso  wird höchstwahrscheinlich ein XC 5.0.. dann hab ich endlich mal ein eigenes fahrrad  

wie lange brauchen die wenn ich gleich nach der verfügbarkeit bestell ca.?


----------



## Bechy (10. September 2007)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> Wurd nix mit ´nen Grand Canyon von 06 oder 07, ob Sparbuch und Normalkauf (schniff)
> Jetzt darf man schon auf 08 warten...



Ok, ich werde mir auch ein GC holen... 8.0 oder 9.0.... oder vielleicht doch ein 7.0..


----------



## Mais (10. September 2007)

Wenns die Finanzen hergeben irgendwas in richtung ES 5.0 im nächsten jahr
man wird sehen.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. November 2007)

Hallo ihr Wartenden, es tut sich was auf der Canyon HP. =)


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. November 2007)

Ich bin wohl richtig hier, mein AM 5.0 soeben bestellt.


----------



## bao-daniel (29. November 2007)

*auch anmeld*
hab soeben einen AL 7.0 Renner für mich und ein WXC 7.0 für meine Süße bestellt. Mal sehn wie lange es dieses Mal dauert. Bin schon so gespannt


----------



## Coiler (29. November 2007)

Erster, TFR7 ; ich warte seit 1std auf meinen Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (29. November 2007)

AM 5.0 ...sexxyyyyyy aber noch zu teuer


----------



## GerhardO (30. November 2007)

Na, dann werd ich mir jetzt auch mal meinen Platz hier drin sichern!


----------



## Timur (30. November 2007)

Bin seit 20 Minuten glücklicher Besteller eines XC 7 in weiss.. 
Gemäss Canyon in 10 Tagen endmontiert und dann noch die Dauer des Versands. Mal schauen wie das klappt...


----------



## Sisu (30. November 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Na, dann werd ich mir jetzt auch mal meinen Platz hier drin sichern!



hast du dir schon wieder ein Canyon geordert?
wenn ja....welches denn?
Neugierig ich bin 

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## fitze (30. November 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Na, dann werd ich mir jetzt auch mal meinen Platz hier drin sichern!




Du brauchst es auch ordentlich, oder?


----------



## GerhardO (30. November 2007)

Meine lieben Freunde - was wäre denn ein Wartezimmer ohne mich??? 

Jemand muss doch dumm daherreden und ein kleine Prise Sarkasmus rundet die Sache ab. Ich freue mich jeden falls schon tierisch auf die kommenden Postings! 

Ach und nein: hab mir kein neues Radl bestellt!

Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sisu (30. November 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Meine lieben Freunde - was wäre denn ein Wartezimmer ohne mich???
> 
> Ach und nein: hab mir kein neues Radl bestellt!
> 
> Gerhard



..das ist natürlich auch wieder war 

the same procedure as every year 

 dafür bekomme ich bald ein Neues...aber für mich gibt´s leider kein Wartezimmer 
http://www.norco.com/images/2008_bikes/blog/atomik_silver.jpg 

Duck und weg


----------



## oo7 (30. November 2007)

Auskunft des Hotline Mitarbeiters:

Torque ES + Nerve AM realistische Lieferzeit Ende März ... :kotz:


----------



## Canyon-Paul (30. November 2007)

oo7 schrieb:


> Auskunft des Hotline Mitarbeiters:
> 
> Torque ES + Nerve AM realistische Lieferzeit Ende März ... :kotz:



Nee, oder Ich hoffe doch aber, dass Canyon bei dem Am 5.0 eine Ausnahme machen wird


----------



## Alpenkind (30. November 2007)

Wuah, Tourque FR lt. Hotline erst Anfang April lieferbar. Hallo?
Das sind 5 Monate Wartezeit.
Warum nicht auch ein Tourque als Expressbike?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (30. November 2007)

Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert, bei dem Weißen AM in Größe L ist der voraussichtliche Termin 1./2. Woche im Februar.


----------



## Vilsa (30. November 2007)

Alpenkind schrieb:


> Wuah, Tourque FR lt. Hotline erst Anfang April lieferbar. Hallo?
> Das sind 5 Monate Wartezeit.
> Warum nicht auch ein Tourque als Expressbike?



Muss man beim FR 7.0 auch solange warten ?


----------



## xstephanx (30. November 2007)

hehehe....bin ich froh, dass ich mein frx schon habe...n 2007er versteht sich...


----------



## jomü (30. November 2007)

So ich gesell mich mal zu euch. Ich denk wir solltens uns hier gemütlich machen. 
Jo


----------



## fitze (30. November 2007)

Alpenkind schrieb:


> Wuah, Tourque FR lt. Hotline erst Anfang April lieferbar. Hallo?
> Das sind 5 Monate Wartezeit.
> Warum nicht auch ein Tourque als Expressbike?



Wartezeit bei mir 2007: 7 Monate...


----------



## cos75 (30. November 2007)

Madig, die CC Bikes werden wohl wie immer zuerst montiert und dann irgendwann die AllMountain Enduro-Freeride Fraktion. Da hatte ich 2006 echt Glück, hab mein ESX im Februar bekommen. 

Freue mich schon wieder auf die ganzen Canyon XCs auf Laminat/Parkett-Boden Fotos mit dem Text: "Warum ist es nur so früh gekommen, jetzt ärgere ich mich, dass ich nicht damit fahren kann, weil es ist ja kalt draußen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (30. November 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Freue mich schon wieder auf die ganzen Canyon XCs auf Laminat/Parkett-Boden Fotos mit dem Text: "Warum ist es nur so früh gekommen, jetzt ärgere ich mich, dass ich nicht damit fahren kann, weil es ist ja kalt draußen"


----------



## schlickjump3r (30. November 2007)

Hi eigentlich hatte ich mich ja schon in das 07er Nerve es 9 unsterblich verliebt doch leider is was dawischen gekommen und sowmit war die kohle weg die eigentlich für bike gedacht war .

Nun endlich seit gestern sind die Neue Modelle 2008 auf der Canyon Page zu sehn und dieses mal muss ich sagen bin ich mir nich mehr ganz so schlüssig ob mir das 08 nerve jetzt ja AM 9 gefällt ich mein es hat sich rein technisch nich wirklich was geändert ausser die hochwertigere avid juicy ultimate und die etwas billigeren x9 trigger und andere Lenker. Aber was mir eben noch nich so zusagt is die silberne 08er fox tales rlc und die weissen dt swiss ex 1750. In weiss gefäkkt mir das am 9 dann fast sogar besser nur das dann eben die siberne fox so garnich farblich passt die müsste auch weiss oder schwarz sein. Hmm schwierige sache das 

ps was halte ihr denn so von der Farbkombo


----------



## bao-daniel (30. November 2007)

Ich habe heute sogar schon ne ungefähre Lieferzeit für meinen Renner bekommen: Vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin: Anfang März. Heißt also, dass ich etwas länger hier im Wartezimmer bleibe.


----------



## dawncore (30. November 2007)

ich halte farblich davon soviel, wie du schon bei dem Beispiel Talas meintest, dass ich mir kein Canyon kaufen werde. Hat sich quasi nichts verändert, nur schlechtere Farbkomninationen.........


----------



## Vilsa (30. November 2007)

So ich hab mal gefragt wie es mit dem Torque FR 7.0 (Rahmengröße: L / Farbe: Sand Blasted Anodized Black) aussieht.



> Das von Ihnen gewünschte Bike ist voraussichtlich ab KW "15/16"
> verfügbar. Hierbei handelt es sich um den voraussichtlichen
> Montagetermin bei einer heute eingehenden Bestellung, allerdings ändert
> sich unser Bestand minütlich. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Verfügbarkeit
> auch abhängig von Größe und Farbe sein kann.


----------



## schlickjump3r (30. November 2007)

Frage!

ihr habt doch bestimmt mehr erfahrung mit dem Canyon Service als ich,
ob die sich darauf einlassen würden das Nerve am 9.0 in schwarz auch mit schwarzen Dt Swiss ex 1750 auszuliefern und gibt es eine möglichkeit die silberne Tales in schwarz umzulackieren ohne das die Garantie verfallt? Was meint ihr?

cheers <schlickjump3r


----------



## GerhardO (30. November 2007)

Der Wahnsinn, echt! Kaum ist man mal ein paar Stunden nicht onlein, kommen schon die von mir erwarteten/erhofften Posts...

Soso - wir sind also schon wieder bei Anfang April... dann Mai.... dann fehlt ne Hauptkomponente...  

Jungs, ich hoffe, ihr habt alle ordentlich Sitzfleisch mitgebracht. Natürlich werde ich euch hier tatkräftig beim Warten unterstützen!  

@Cosi: Was hab ich gesagt?! Erst das CC-Zeugs...

Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## Vilsa (30. November 2007)

So, ich nehm dann auch mal Platz *Zeitschriftnehm*   
Hab ein Torque FR 7.0 (Rahmengröße: L / Farbe: Sand Blasted Anodized Black) bestellt.


----------



## bao-daniel (1. Dezember 2007)

So, Nachtrag zu den vorraussichtlichen Lieferzeiten: Heute Bestätigung fürs WXC 7.0 meiner SÜßen gekommen: Anfang Juni!
Aber war ja zu erwarten daher kein großer Schock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Duke (1. Dezember 2007)

bao-daniel schrieb:


> So, Nachtrag zu den vorraussichtlichen Lieferzeiten: Heute Bestätigung fürs WXC 7.0 meiner SÜßen gekommen: Anfang Juni!
> Aber war ja zu erwarten daher kein großer Schock



...ob das wohl an dem aufwändigen Blümchen/Paprikadesign liegt?


----------



## [Vale-46] (1. Dezember 2007)

So liebe Gemeinde, nun habe ich es getan. XC 6.0 in schwarz und ein WXC 7.0 für meine bessere Hälfte. Das sollte nach heutiger Auskunft am Telefon Ende April lieferbar sein. Na lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

P.S. Was sollte man für Pedale kaufen, wenn man nicht Klickis fahren will???


----------



## Canyon-Paul (1. Dezember 2007)

Die WXC Modelle brauen ja lange, habe ich schon öfter gelesen. Mein AM soll Anfang-Mitte Februar fertig sein. Die Frage mit den Pedalen habe ich mir auch gestellt. Habe mich dann für die Shimano DX entschieden.


----------



## Sandman633 (1. Dezember 2007)

Vale-46 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Was sollte man für Pedale kaufen, wenn man nicht Klickis fahren will???


Da gibts nur eine: DMR V12. Mehr Grip gibts nur mit festschweissen...

Waren heute auch mal bei Canyon reinschnuppern. Die Wahl ist auf ein WXC 5.0 für Frau Sandman633 gefallen (fast zumindest, endgültig steht noch aus). Ich werde mir ein Grand Canyon 8.0 gönnen. 

Lieferzeit fürs GC 2-3 Wochen, die WXC werden ca. Ende April zusammen geschraubt. Ich denke, ich werde beide so bestellen, das die dann zusammen fertig sind.

Greetz Sandman633


----------



## bao-daniel (1. Dezember 2007)

Raoul Duke schrieb:


> ...ob das wohl an dem aufwändigen Blümchen/Paprikadesign liegt?




Es liegt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch daran. Abgesehen davon haben die WXC- Modelle eh keinen so großen Stellenwert bei Canyon. Aber da wir damit schon gerechnet haben störts nicht so. Übrigens: Da sieht nix nach Paprika aus, sind ganz normale Blüten.....


----------



## Canyon-Paul (2. Dezember 2007)

Da jetzt die lange Wartezeit begonnen hat verbringe ich die Zeit im Wartezimmer. Gibt es bei den Fahrrädern auch Aufkleber oder ähnliches Zubehör dazu? Habe nämlich vor, mein Notebook etwas zu verschönern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two wheels (2. Dezember 2007)

Hai Leute

Wünsche Euch kürzere Wartezeiten als im 2007! Wird wohl nur ein Wunsch bleiben...


----------



## GerhardO (3. Dezember 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch kürzere Wartezeiten als im 2007! Wird wohl nur ein Wunsch bleiben...



Ja, vielleicht nur 5 statt 7 Monate... 

@C-P: Aufkleber waren bei meinem 2004er Bike mal dabei. 2007 nicht mehr. Egal.

G.


----------



## TTW Kubi (3. Dezember 2007)

Moin,
so, ich hab am Samstag auch ein CANYON bestellt! Es soll ein Nerve XC 4.0 werden, in schwarz. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie lang die Lieferzeit ist?   Ich hoffe diese ist nicht ganz so lang wie ich es von Canyon immer so gehört habe  .
Als Rennradfahrer und stolzer Besitzer eines CERVELO R3 möchte ich demnächst nun auch mal die Wälder Rund um Witten unsicher machen


----------



## Christian_74 (3. Dezember 2007)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> ob die sich darauf einlassen würden das Nerve am 9.0 in schwarz auch mit schwarzen Dt Swiss ex 1750 auszuliefern und gibt es eine möglichkeit die silberne Tales in schwarz umzulackieren ohne das die Garantie verfallt? Was meint ihr?
> 
> cheers <schlickjump3r



Änderungen sind nicht möglich. Garantie wäre futsch.


----------



## coffeeracer (3. Dezember 2007)

TTW Kubi schrieb:


> Moin,
> so, ich hab am Samstag auch ein CANYON bestellt! Es soll ein Nerve XC 4.0 werden, in schwarz. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie lang die Lieferzeit ist?   Ich hoffe diese ist nicht ganz so lang wie ich es von Canyon immer so gehört habe  .
> Als Rennradfahrer und stolzer Besitzer eines CERVELO R3 möchte ich demnächst nun auch mal die Wälder Rund um Witten unsicher machen



Leg doch 170 Öcken drauf und hol dir das XC 5. Ist als Expressbike verfügbar und könnte somit schon ein einigen Tagen bei dir sein.

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## Bechy (3. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe mir gerade eben das GrandCanyon 9.0 bestellt. Der Mitarbeiter an der Hotline war sehr nett. Und sagte mir, dass es in ca 10 Tagen bei mir sein wird


----------



## TTW Kubi (3. Dezember 2007)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> Leg doch 170 Öcken drauf und hol dir das XC 5. Ist als Expressbike verfügbar und könnte somit schon ein einigen Tagen bei dir sein.
> 
> Gruß
> coffeeracer



*grrr* verdammt, jetzt hast Du mich verunsichert bzw. mich auf die Idee gebracht. Hab grad mal dort angerufen. Stimmt, das 5.0 wäre in 1-2 Wochen bei mir, das von mir bestellte 4.0 evt. erst Ende Januar/Februar,....terminiert wurde es aber mit April und so soll es auch in die Bestellbestätigung rein, der gute Mann an der Hotline kann sich das aber nicht vorstellen? Was soll ich jetzt machen, lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 170,-.....los, gebt mir Argumente für das 5.0 und ich bestell sofort um.!!!

Gabel ist statt der Reba SL die Race verbaut, wat ist da besser? etc.
Wat mach ich....?


----------



## coffeeracer (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

das XC5 hat einige höherwertige (leichtere) Parts verbaut. Ob man dies braucht oder sogar merkt 
Ich denke nicht. Aber wenn die 170  nicht alles sprengen, würde ich alleine schon wegen der Warterei umswitchen. Das Geld ist das XC 5 allemal Wert.
Ich hoffe ich habe dich nicht noch mehr verunsichert 

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## BöhserOnkel28 (3. Dezember 2007)

wenns geld reicht werd ich hoffentlich bald besitzer eines Torque FRX 9.0 sein =)
2700â¬ ist schon viel ^^

lg


----------



## TTW Kubi (3. Dezember 2007)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das XC5 hat einige hÃ¶herwertige (leichtere) Parts verbaut. Ob man dies braucht oder sogar merkt
> Ich denke nicht. Aber wenn die 170 â¬ nicht alles sprengen, wÃ¼rde ich alleine schon wegen der Warterei umswitchen. Das Geld ist das XC 5 allemal Wert.
> ...



Ja, mit der Lieferzeit wÃ¤re auch fÃ¼r mich das Hauptargument. Ich fahre zwar viel Rennrad (dieses Jahr Ã¼ber 10.000Km), aber jetzt bin ich "heiÃ" auf ein Mtb, so als Ausgleich zum Rennrad. 
Ist das Gewicht wirklich nur der einzigste Unterschied vom 4.0 zum 5.0? Ich bin da eigentlich nicht so der Gewichtsfetischist obwohl ich mir Anfang des Jahres schon ein CERVELO R3 zugelegt hab .
*hmm* ..ich schlaf da noch mal ne Nacht drÃ¼ber, Geld wÃ¤re nicht das Problem, aber unnÃ¶tig verschleudern wollte ich das jetzt auch nicht.... , das Beste, ich wollte erst nen Gebraucht Mtb fÃ¼r max. 500 Euro kaufen...ich poker immer hÃ¶her...*hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wombatz (3. Dezember 2007)

Das is noch gar nix!
Soeben ein Torque FR 8 bestellt, geschätzter Montagetermin 18 KW!!  .  Im Outlet ist  noch ein FR  in meiner Grösse reingekommen (dann das letzte), allerdings 2007 er als Sonderaufbau. Hätte aber schon gerne die neuen 2008 er XT Parts, ausserdem ist das neue Modell etwas leichter. Das Outletrad ist auch nur n' Hunni billiger.


----------



## GerhardO (3. Dezember 2007)

wombatz schrieb:


> Das is noch gar nix!
> Soeben ein Torque FR 8 bestellt, geschätzter Montagetermin 18 KW!!



Du hast recht - das ist *ECHT NOCH GAR NICHTS!* 

Kleiner Tipp: einen eventuellen Bikurlaub nicht vor Juli planen...! 

 
G.


----------



## Christian_74 (3. Dezember 2007)

TTW Kubi schrieb:


> Ja, mit der Lieferzeit wäre auch für mich das Hauptargument. Ich fahre zwar viel Rennrad (dieses Jahr über 10.000Km), aber jetzt bin ich "heiß" auf ein Mtb, so als Ausgleich zum Rennrad.
> Ist das Gewicht wirklich nur der einzigste Unterschied vom 4.0 zum 5.0? Ich bin da eigentlich nicht so der Gewichtsfetischist obwohl ich mir Anfang des Jahres schon ein CERVELO R3 zugelegt hab .
> *hmm* ..ich schlaf da noch mal ne Nacht drüber, Geld wäre nicht das Problem, aber unnötig verschleudern wollte ich das jetzt auch nicht.... , das Beste, ich wollte erst nen Gebraucht Mtb für max. 500 Euro kaufen...ich poker immer höher...*hust*



Kauf den 5er. Für die 100 und zerquetschte lohnt es sich tausend Mal. Du bekommst bessere Kurbel, Innenlager, Umwerfer, Sattelstütze und Matchmaker. Auf jeden Fall genügend, um den Tausch zu machen.

Verstehe nicht wieso du dich mit ein 500 gebrauchten Bock zufrieden geben könntest, wenn du beim RR den Anspruch hast, ein Cervelo zu fahren. Die Leidenschaft Fahrrad wird sich sicher genauso schnell aufs MTB übertragen. Letzendlich ist es auch ein Rad und nicht ein Traktor, obwohl es die meinsten Rennradler so sehen.


----------



## DoubleU (3. Dezember 2007)

oo7 schrieb:


> Auskunft des Hotline Mitarbeiters:
> 
> Torque ES + Nerve AM realistische Lieferzeit Ende März ... :kotz:


 
FRX Ende April oder so...wie zu erwarten war :-/


----------



## TTW Kubi (3. Dezember 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Kauf den 5er. FÃ¼r die 100 und zerquetschte lohnt es sich tausend Mal. Du bekommst bessere Kurbel, Innenlager, Umwerfer, SattelstÃ¼tze und Matchmaker. Auf jeden Fall genÃ¼gend, um den Tausch zu machen.
> 
> Verstehe nicht wieso du dich mit ein â¬500 gebrauchten Bock zufrieden geben kÃ¶nntest, wenn du beim RR den Anspruch hast, ein Cervelo zu fahren. Die Leidenschaft Fahrrad wird sich sicher genauso schnell aufs MTB Ã¼bertragen. Letzendlich ist es auch ein Rad und nicht ein Traktor, obwohl es die meinsten Rennradler so sehen.



Ja ja ..is ja gut  Das ging mir beim Cervelo genauso, mit max. 2.500Euro Absichten in den Laden gegangen, und mit ner Bestellung eines 4.000 Renner wieder raus gekommen ...ich bereue nichts  MuÃ aber sagen, das ich zwei Jahre zuvor mich erst einmal mit einem 950 Euro Renner als Einsteiger begnÃ¼gt hatte, so wollte ich das jetzt eigentlich auch mit einem Mtb machen. 
Ich Ã¤ndere morgen aber die Bestellung  ...die Leidenschaft zum radeln ist ja da


----------



## vanmaxis (3. Dezember 2007)

DoubleU schrieb:


> FRX Ende April oder so...wie zu erwarten war :-/



und ich dachte ich wäre besser dabei wenn ich mir nur das Rahmenset des Torque ES bestelle aber da gilt das selbe Mitte bis Ende März. Das ist doch eine riessen Schweinerei !!!


----------



## tom23" (3. Dezember 2007)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> und ich dachte ich wäre besser dabei wenn ich mir nur das Rahmenset des Torque ES bestelle aber da gilt das selbe Mitte bis Ende März. Das ist doch eine riessen Schweinerei !!!



oh lustig! Jetzt geht das Geweine wieder von vorne los! Riesen Schweinerei! Schande über den, der dich gezwungen hat, bei Canyon zu bestellen!


----------



## Crissi (3. Dezember 2007)

Naaaaabend!!!

Wozu ein Wartezimmer.....? Nachdem ich am vergangenen Samstag morgen bei Canyon war, probegefahren und gesessen bin uuuuund dann nachmittags ein Nerve XC 6.0 telefonisch bestellt habe, habe ich heute die Nachricht bekommen das mein Radl zur Abholung bereit steht. Das nenn ich mal EXPRESS  !!!!!

Danke  Canyon !!!!!!


----------



## TTW Kubi (4. Dezember 2007)

tom23";4273025 schrieb:
			
		

> oh lustig! Jetzt geht das Geweine wieder von vorne los! Riesen Schweinerei! Schande über den, der dich gezwungen hat, bei Canyon zu bestellen!



Aber da sieht man doch wieder das es einen "RUN" auf die Marke CANYON gibt! Angebot und Nachfrage halt, es werden sogar lange Lieferzeiten in Kauf genommen nur um ein CANYON zu besitzen. Der gute Ruf für gute günstige Bikes hält bei CANYON weiter an  . Mich wundert nur, das CANYON nicht versucht die Absatzzahlen weiter zu erhöhen. Aber das Angebot klein zu halten ist auch nicht verkehrt, nachher sitzt man evt. auf Bikes im Lager, Kapitalbindung ist auch nicht so dolle.

Über CANYON Bike`s hört man halt immer viel positives, außer natürlich den Lieferzeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (4. Dezember 2007)

tom23";4273025 schrieb:
			
		

> oh lustig! Jetzt geht das Geweine wieder von vorne los!



Warts mal ab, dass wird noch lusticher!


----------



## TTW Kubi (4. Dezember 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Kauf den 5er. Für die 100 und zerquetschte lohnt es sich tausend Mal. Du bekommst bessere Kurbel, Innenlager, Umwerfer, Sattelstütze und Matchmaker. Auf jeden Fall genügend, um den Tausch zu machen.



Yep, habs grad telef. umbestellt, statt 4.0 jetzt 5.0 als Expressbike  . Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wann dat geliefert wird


----------



## Vilsa (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage: Sind die Gewinde wo die Pedale reingeschraubt werden eigentlich alle genormt ?? 

Wollte mir die Truvativ Holzfeller bestellen und bin mir nicht sicher ob das passt


----------



## tom23" (4. Dezember 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Warts mal ab, dass wird noch lusticher!



Lieber Gerhard, bei dir würde ich sogar eine Canyon Voodoo-Puppe nachvollziehen können  

aber vorher schon um sich zu schimpfen, dat finde ich lustich! Dat is soo schön Deutsch


----------



## Christian_74 (4. Dezember 2007)

TTW Kubi schrieb:


> Mich wundert nur, das CANYON nicht versucht die Absatzzahlen weiter zu erhöhen.



Das versuchen sie schon seit mehr als 4 Jahre. Aber die Nachfrage fährt wohl etwas schnelleres als Canyon, da sie immer wieder einholt und sogar überholt.


@Vilsa, Pedale sind genormt. Da musst du dir keine Gedanke machen.


----------



## klaus_fusion (4. Dezember 2007)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne Frage: Sind die Gewinde wo die Pedale reingeschraubt werden eigentlich alle genormt ??
> 
> Wollte mir die Truvativ Holzfeller bestellen und bin mir nicht sicher ob das passt



Genormt schon. Aber montieren es du kannst ob?
Kuckst du lechts wie rinks, dann geht. 


Nichts für ungut. Geht schon, was du vorhast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shadow84 (4. Dezember 2007)

Sodele, dann reih ich mich nun auch hier ein unter den wartenden Canyon Jüngern 

Soeben wurde ein Nerve ES 8.0 in Schwarz geordert, und kanns jetzt schon kaum erwarten drauf zu sitzen, aber wie sagt man so schön: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude, oder so... 

Gruss,

Marcus

ahja, einen Liefertermin habe ich bisher noch nicht


----------



## Vilsa (4. Dezember 2007)

So, hab heute meine Bestellbestätigung bekommen:

Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 14 2008


----------



## Vilsa (4. Dezember 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Genormt schon. Aber montieren es du kannst ob?
> Kuckst du lechts wie rinks, dann geht.
> 
> 
> Nichts für ungut. Geht schon, was du vorhast.



 
Danke


----------



## GerhardO (4. Dezember 2007)

tom23";4274669 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Gerhard, bei dir würde ich sogar eine Canyon Voodoo-Puppe nachvollziehen können
> 
> aber vorher schon um sich zu schimpfen, dat finde ich lustich! Dat is soo schön Deutsch



Jaaaaaaaa.......... fürrrrr jedennnn, der hieeeeer ein torque bestelllllt, stecheeee ich wiederrrr eine neuäääää nadellll hineiiiiin!!!!!! 

Dunkel ist die andere Seite.... des Wartezimmers!!!


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. Dezember 2007)

Sodele, dann reihe ich mich auch mal wieder in das Wartezimmer ein. 
Habe soeben, genau wie shadow84, ein Nerve ES8 in schwarz (Größe S) persönlich im Laden bestellt. Liefertermin ist auf KW 6/7 datiert. Damit kann man ja noch leben  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Shadow84 (4. Dezember 2007)

Oh, sebot.rlp du machst mir Hoffnung mit dem Termin, aber bei mir kommt das ganze in XL  das kann warscheinlich länger dauern! Ich hab noch keinen Termin bekommen... Warte noch sehnsüchtig darauf...

Gruss


----------



## Bechy (4. Dezember 2007)

Um euch ein wenig neidisch zumachen...

Bestellt: 03.12.07
Ware verlässt das Haus: 04.12.07

Habe gerade eben die Mail von Canyon erhalten , dass mein Rad die heiligen Hallen von Canyon verlassen hat.

Leider bin ich momentan nicht zuhaus ;( Und das Geld auch nicht, also werden meine Eltern den Postboten sagen müssen, dass er wieder gehen muss ;( Und das Rad gaaaaaanz vorsichtig am Freitag wieder zu mir bringt!!


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. Dezember 2007)

Shadow84 schrieb:


> Oh, sebot.rlp du machst mir Hoffnung mit dem Termin, aber bei mir kommt das ganze in XL  das kann warscheinlich länger dauern! Ich hab noch keinen Termin bekommen... Warte noch sehnsüchtig darauf...
> 
> Gruss



Ich glaube aber das die ES Serie alle so um Februar ausgeliefert werden. Mein Kumpel bestellt sich voraussichtlich gleich das selbe in M. Werde den Liefertermin dann mal posten.
Laut dem Mitarbeiter kommt mein Bike schon im Januar zur Montage und Canyon rechnet dann generell 1-2 Wochen drauf. Je nach dem wie viele Leute ein ES bestellen, kann es durchaus auch früher da sein.

Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich bspw. einen Montagetermin im März. Geliefert wurde es in KW 2


----------



## Canyon-Paul (4. Dezember 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber das die ES Serie alle so um Februar ausgeliefert werden. Mein Kumpel bestellt sich voraussichtlich gleich das selbe in M. Werde den Liefertermin dann mal posten.
> Laut dem Mitarbeiter kommt mein Bike schon im Januar zur Montage und Canyon rechnet dann generell 1-2 Wochen drauf. Je nach dem wie viele Leute ein ES bestellen, kann es durchaus auch früher da sein.
> 
> Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich bspw. einen Montagetermin im März. Geliefert wurde es in KW 2


WOW ich will auch, der Montagetermin für mein AM ist 6./7. KW.
Hoffe, dass es auch bei mir ein Wunder gibt.


----------



## klaus_fusion (4. Dezember 2007)

Shadow84 schrieb:


> ... aber bei mir kommt das ganze in XL  das kann warscheinlich länger dauern!



Jo. Und ich weiss auch warum. XL dauert halt länger zum Schweissen! - eh klar

LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shadow84 (4. Dezember 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Jo. Und ich weiss auch warum. XL dauert halt länger zum Schweissen! - eh klar



logisch, und auch bis die langen rohre endlich in die maschine reingeschoben sind, dass kann dann schon mal 2, 3 Tage ausmachen


----------



## [Vale-46] (4. Dezember 2007)

Eben die Lieferbestätigung für das Nerve WXC 7.0 erhalten. 19 KW!!!!!! Auf Deutsch: Anfang Mai. Das XC 6.0 soll noch diese Woche fertig sein.


----------



## Doolittle1970 (4. Dezember 2007)

So....und noch einer.

Bin aber nur Outlet Herbstspecial Nerve ES 9 Special Edition Besteller.
03.12. tel. bestellt
04.12. Brief mit Termin KW 50/51 erhalten.

Dann könnte ich ja rein theoretisch damit um den Weihnachtsbaum fahren.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit den Outlet-Lieferterminen? Werden die gehalten?


Grüße vom Zum-ersten-mal-auf-Canyon-Umsteiger


----------



## UltimateOwner (4. Dezember 2007)

to be continued 
habe mir heute auch ein Nerve ES 8 in schwarz und Rahmengröße M bestellt. Mit der Auslieferung ist laut Mitarbeiter um die 6./7. KW zu rechnen; alle Ungeduldigen können sich damit trösten, dass Vorfreude ja bekanntlich die größte Freude ist 
mfg


----------



## right turn (4. Dezember 2007)

Doolittle1970 schrieb:


> So....und noch einer.
> 
> Bin aber nur Outlet Herbstspecial Nerve ES 9 Special Edition Besteller.
> 03.12. tel. bestellt
> ...




Hab mir letzte Woche das selbe Bike bestellt und auch schon im Voraus bezahlt.
Soll laut Canyon (Zahlungseingang Montag, den 04.12.) Ende der Woche
geliefert werden. 
Bin schon sehr gespannt, ist ja bis auf ein Paar Kleingkeiten identisch mit
dem 2008er Neve AM (Federelemente sind auch schon die 08er !!!)
nur ohne die lange Lieferzeit !!

Viel Spaß damit !!!


----------



## Doolittle1970 (4. Dezember 2007)

@ right turn

Mit den minimalen Ãnderungen kann ich gut leben....
das vergleichbare Nerve AM 8 kostet schliesslich 500,- â¬ mehr....

Da nehm ich doch gerne in Kauf, dass ich kein offizielles 2008er fahre.


----------



## Bechy (5. Dezember 2007)

Also....

ich habe heute ein Paket bekommen. Leider wollte die Postfrau nur 1039â¬ statt 1739 ... Es war ein GC 6.0 statt das 9.0 ...naja...

Gleich wieder mit gegeben, bei Canyon angerufen und ja... da steht ein 6.0 drin.
Wenn das 6.0 bei Canyon ankommt, wird das 9.0 zu mir geschickt....

SchÃ¶ner Mist


----------



## [Vale-46] (5. Dezember 2007)

So, Samstag am Rechner bestellt und heute die Mail, dass es fertig ist. XC 6.0.
Ich habe schon *mein* Weihnachtsgeschenk!!


----------



## TTW Kubi (5. Dezember 2007)

Meine Herren,
am Dienstag die Bestellung das von mir am Samstag bestellte XC 4.0 auf 5.0 umgestellt (Exressbike), heute Mittwoch die Nachricht bekommen das das Bike unterwegs sei.

Oh man,.....sooo schnell *zurBankflitz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (5. Dezember 2007)

Doolittle1970 schrieb:


> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit den Outlet-Lieferterminen? Werden die gehalten?



Die werden tatsächlich eingehalten. Bis jetzt gab es hier in den letzten Monaten keine Meldungen hinsichtlich "_fehlt Komponente XYZ, deshalb wird der Liefertermin verschoben_".

@right turn, Entweder ist es diene Tastatur oder deine Finger die ein Problem haben. In deinen Antworten erscheinen immer die verwirrendste und sinnloseste Smileys. Da ist man nie im klaren, was du meinen willst.

@TTW Kubi, sehr gute Entscheidung. Viel Spaß mit dein Rad.


----------



## TTW Kubi (5. Dezember 2007)

Danke,
erst mal abwarten bis es hier im Wohnzimmer steht und ich es begutachtet hab   .
Hätte ihr eigentlich auch bei diesen Maßen Größe L genommen  :
Körpergroesse: 180
Schrittlaenge: 88

Körpergewicht: 74
Schulterbreite: 42
Armlänge: 65
Torsolänge: 59
Fahrstil: rennmäßig

Mal gucken ob dat hinhaut? Letztes WE hatte ich nen 20" Cube unterm Hintern, dat passte eigentlich sehr gut  .

Gebt mal laut!!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (5. Dezember 2007)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Umtausch? Ich bin 184 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88cm. Laut PPS bin ich zwischen "L" und "XL" Habe mich dann für "L" entschieden. Lieber 'ne Nummer kleiner genommen, oder? Falls es dann doch zu klein sein sollte, wie ist das dann mit dem Umtausch, muss ich dann wieder so lange warten oder geht das dann recht zügig? Zurzeit liegt der Termin für mein AM Mitte Februar.


----------



## Christian_74 (5. Dezember 2007)

Durch das Rückgaberecht kannst du das Rad bis 2 Wochen cuasi unbenutzt zurückgeben. Wieder einpacken, zurückschicken und die Änderung wird von Canyon als neuer Auftrag aufgenommen, sprich du kommst am Ende der Warteschleife für das jeweilige Modell.


----------



## Vilsa (5. Dezember 2007)

TTW Kubi schrieb:


> Danke,
> erst mal abwarten bis es hier im Wohnzimmer steht und ich es begutachtet hab   .
> Hätte ihr eigentlich auch bei diesen Maßen Größe L genommen  :
> Körpergroesse: 180
> ...



Ich habe:

Körpergroesse: 182
Schrittlaenge: 88
Körpergewicht: 75
Schulterbreite: 42
Armlänge: 66
Torsolänge: 62
Fahrstil: rennmäßig

Und habe auch eins in "L" bestellt, jetzt sehe ich gerade das auf meiner Bestellbestätigung "Canyon Torque FR 7.0 *Gr. M* schwarz 2008" steht   Morgen gleich mal anrufen


----------



## coffeeracer (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ihr habt auch genau die Dimensionen, wo sich die Geister scheiden.
Die einen sagen: Nimm lieber ein M, die anderen sagen L.
Aber ich denke, da ihr als Position "rennmäßig" angegeben habt wird L schon sehr gut passen.

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timur (6. Dezember 2007)

Auch für mich ging gestern die Post ab. Freitag telefonisch bestellt und gem. Email von Canyon unterwegs (XC 7, L). Dauert hald 2/3 Tage länger zu mir in die Schweiz...  

@ TTW Kubi
Habe bei Grösse 180 / Schrittl. 86.5 auch ne L genommen, passt schon.....


----------



## clk2106 (6. Dezember 2007)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Ich habe:
> 
> Körpergroesse: 182
> Schrittlaenge: 88
> ...



Auf  einem Torque Fr eine rennmäßige Sitzposition einzunehmen stell ich mir schwierig vor.  
Sag mal, generell sind die DH/FR Bikes eher eine Nummer kleiner zu wählen, wenngleich Canyon die Torque Serie auch schon sehr klein baut.
Fahre selber ein CD Gemini in Gr. M, das bei einer Körpergröße von 1,88m.
Denk also mal, dass dir trotzdem das Torque Fr in M gut passen würd.


----------



## Didi123 (6. Dezember 2007)

Timur schrieb:


> Auch für mich ging gestern die Post ab. Freitag telefonisch bestellt und gem. Email von Canyon unterwegs (XC 7, L). Dauert hald 2/3 Tage länger zu mir in die Schweiz...
> 
> @ TTW Kubi
> Habe bei Grösse 180 / Schrittl. 86.5 auch ne L genommen, passt schon.....



Ich finde, das XC fällt recht lang aus...
Bin ca. 1,77 mit SL 84/85 und mir war es in M etwas zu lang.
Erst mit einem 90er Vorbau (statt 105) passte es dann perfekt.


----------



## DoubleU (6. Dezember 2007)

clk2106 schrieb:


> Auf einem Torque Fr eine rennmäßige Sitzposition einzunehmen stell ich mir schwierig vor.
> Sag mal, generell sind die DH/FR Bikes eher eine Nummer kleiner zu wählen, wenngleich Canyon die Torque Serie auch schon sehr klein baut.
> Fahre selber ein CD Gemini in Gr. M, das bei einer Körpergröße von 1,88m.
> Denk also mal, dass dir trotzdem das Torque Fr in M gut passen würd.


 
Hmm, es ist aber schon richtig, daß ich das FRX in der maximal erhältlichen Größe L nehme bei den Maßen?:

Körpergröße: 194 cm
Schrittlänge: 94 cm
Torsolänge: 65 cm
Armlänge: 71,7 cm
Schulterbreite: 52 cm
Gewicht: 93 kg


----------



## Vilsa (6. Dezember 2007)

clk2106 schrieb:


> Auf  einem Torque Fr eine rennmäßige Sitzposition einzunehmen stell ich mir schwierig vor.
> Sag mal, generell sind die DH/FR Bikes eher eine Nummer kleiner zu wählen, wenngleich Canyon die Torque Serie auch schon sehr klein baut.
> Fahre selber ein CD Gemini in Gr. M, das bei einer Körpergröße von 1,88m.
> Denk also mal, dass dir trotzdem das Torque Fr in M gut passen würd.



Naja laut PPS  wird mir eine Rahmengröße in "L" vorgeschlagen   
Ich rufe da mal an


----------



## Astaroth (6. Dezember 2007)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Naja laut PPS  wird mir eine Rahmengröße in "L" vorgeschlagen
> Ich rufe da mal an



Dere,
mein 07er FRX ist auch ein M und es passt mir wie angegossen. Bin 184cm gross und hab eine Schrittlänge von ca. 88 cm. Das PPS hat mir auch immer ein L vorgeschlagen aber als ich dann bei Canyon angerufen hab meinte der nette Herr am Tele das ein M doch besser für mich sei und er hat Recht behalten .

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## clk2106 (6. Dezember 2007)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Hmm, es ist aber schon richtig, daß ich das FRX in der maximal erhältlichen Größe L nehme bei den Maßen?:
> 
> Körpergröße: 194 cm
> Schrittlänge: 94 cm
> ...



geh ich davon aus, sonst sitzt echt wie der affe auf dem schleifstein. hab mal die geometrie vom gemini mit dem canyon FRX verglichen, da is das canyon im schnitt schon etwas kleiner gebaut, daher für dich sicher L.  

bei meinen canyons fahre ich durchgehend *L* bzw. beim RR 60cm (und da könnt ich sogar nen längeren vorbau gebrauchen).
Btw, hab mir ja auch grad das neue RC7.0 geordert, wieder in L, geplanter LT KW 4/5.  

@Vilsa: gute idee, grad wo momentan gar nicht sooo viel los is, bin in letzter zeit immer sofort durchgekommen.


----------



## DoubleU (6. Dezember 2007)

clk2106 schrieb:


> geh ich davon aus, sonst sitzt echt wie der affe auf dem schleifstein. hab mal die geometrie vom gemini mit dem canyon FRX verglichen, da is das canyon im schnitt schon etwas kleiner gebaut, daher für dich sicher L.
> 
> bei meinen canyons fahre ich durchgehend *L* bzw. beim RR 60cm (und da könnt ich sogar nen längeren vorbau gebrauchen).
> Btw, hab mir ja auch grad das neue RC7.0 geordert, wieder in L, geplanter LT KW 4/5.
> ...


 

Ok, dann bin ich beruhigt, weil sonst wäre meine allg. Faustformel "immer das größte was erhältlich ist" über den Haufen geworfen.


----------



## Obey (6. Dezember 2007)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich beruhigt, weil sonst wäre meine allg. Faustformel "immer das größte was erhältlich ist" über den Haufen geworfen.



Hi! Ich bin 195cm groß und habe ein Torque in XL. Allerdings benutze ich es ab und an auch zum Tourenfahren. Deshalb denke ich, dass ein L FRX super zum Tricksen für Dich ist  

Grüße obey


----------



## Santa Claus (6. Dezember 2007)

sooo. jetzt ist es so weit, ich nehm dann auch mal platz hier im wartezimmer.
hab mir heute nerve am 6.0 in weiß bestellt. montagetermin ist mitte-ende februar. hoffentlich vergeht die zeit bis dahin schön schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocMalzbier (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich nehme dann auch mal im Wartezimmer Platz, es soll ein Nerve ES 8.0 in grün werden.  

Nun geht die Zeit des Grübelns los. Warum habe ich eigentlich kein Nerve AM 7.0 bestellt? Kostet auch 2.000 Euronen und ist im Vergleich zum ES 8.0 leichter. Hilfe! Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. 


P.S. Aber es muss das ES 8.0 werden, denn ich finde das ES 8.0 in grün und mit den Formula Brakes viel schöner...


----------



## timson1000 (6. Dezember 2007)

an welcher stelle sollen wir dir dann weiterhelfen, wenn es doch sowieso das Es 8.0 sein muss?


----------



## Shadow84 (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann dir sagen, weshalb ich mich für das ES und nicht das AM entschieden habe.

Gewicht ist mir nicht so wichtig wie Stabilität, zudem ist das ES eher auf meine Daten ausgelegt, da ich ja doch als ein wenig schwerer zu bezeichnen bin... 

Hinzu kommt eben auch die Bremse, und die sonstigen Komponenten welche mir symphatischer sind...

Aber ebenfalls herzlich willkommen im Wartebereich


----------



## sebot.rlp (6. Dezember 2007)

@shadow84
haste deinen Liefertermin schon?


----------



## Vilsa (6. Dezember 2007)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Ich habe:
> 
> Körpergroesse: 182
> Schrittlaenge: 88
> ...



Sooo  
Hab mal ne Mail geschrieben und die Antwort kam prompt:

*Nochmal für alle*​


> Hallo Herr xxxxx,
> 
> bei den von Ihnen angegebenen Daten geben wir die Empfehlung M aus persönlicher Erfahrung. Das PPS gibt den Wert nur falsch aus weil es auf bequem gestellt ist.


----------



## Shadow84 (6. Dezember 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> @shadow84
> haste deinen Liefertermin schon?



Per Mail hat es geheissen Anfang bis Mitte Februar, auf den Brief wart ich noch 

Auf alle Fälle sollte dies doch durchaus erträglich sein...


----------



## DoubleU (7. Dezember 2007)

Obey schrieb:


> Hi! Ich bin 195cm groß und habe ein Torque in XL. Allerdings benutze ich es ab und an auch zum Tourenfahren. Deshalb denke ich, dass ein L FRX super zum Tricksen für Dich ist
> 
> Grüße obey


Alles klar, danke. Das FRX gibt es ja eh nur bis L, aber da jemand hier meinte "besser ne Nummer kleiner nehmen" fing ich an zu grübeln, ob mir da (also bei Größe M) nicht die Knie die Ohren verdecken und so wird es dann wohl auch sein.


----------



## Shadow84 (7. Dezember 2007)

So, hatte heute morgen meine Bestätigung in der Post, 

Nerve ES 8.0 in XL und Schwarz, Montagetermin: KW 6 

Zudem bekomme ich 3 Coast Aufkleber auf mein Rad aus "Markenrechtlichen" Gründen  Die werden dann wohl als erstes entfernt...

Was wirklich schön ist, dass die MWSt bereits abgezogen wurde, der Betrag kommt also auf 1750 Euro (mit Versand und Federgabelpumpe) inkl. CH-MWSt macht dass dann 1883 Euro, dass macht dann aktuell etwas mehr als 3000 CHF 

Gruss,

Marcus


----------



## tschobi (7. Dezember 2007)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Umtausch? Ich bin 184 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 88cm. Laut PPS bin ich zwischen "L" und "XL" Habe mich dann für "L" entschieden. Lieber 'ne Nummer kleiner genommen, oder?



Hallo,
ist absolut richtig. Hab mir Anfang des Jahres ein ESX bestellt, mein Bruder ein torque und ein Kumpel ein Es. Alle standen zwischen zwei Größen und wir waren am grübeln!

Wir haben alle das kleinere genommen und haben es auf keinen Fall bereut. Waren sogar extra bei Canyon und haben aufgesattelt. Das kleinere ist wirklich angenehmer... bei allen!! 

Auch bei den ganzen Marathon und Racebikes immer das kleinere nehmen, da nicht wie oft vermutet die Oberrohrlänge das entscheidende ist, sondern das man bei einem kleineren Rahmen mehr Sattelüberhöung hat und somit sportlicher sitzt. Hätte es aber vorher auch nicht geglaubt bis ich mal ne Runde mit nem Grand Canyon gedreht habe.

Deshalb macht die Einstellung sportlich und bequem beim PPS auf jeden Fall Sinn! 

Viel Spaß mit euren bikes!!! 

(Wie schon erwähnt kann man ja innerhalb von 2Wochen zurückschicken; natürlich keine ausgiebige Tour fahren, aber ne kleine Proberunde auf dem Hof oder um den Block geht auf jeden Fall!!!)
So bin wieder raus, ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oo7 (7. Dezember 2007)

So, nun werde ich auch mal im Wartezimmer platz nehmen:

1x Torque ES8 in L für mich
1x Nerve AM6 in M für meine Freundin
 

Also dann auf kurzes Warten!


----------



## dacrazy1 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Kann mich zwar noch nicht definitv zu euch gesellen, war aber immerhin schon im 2005 hier......nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir ein LUX MR 9.0 SL zu bestellen; hat jemand von euch schon bestellt und einen ungefähren Liefertermin erhalten?

Gruss aus der CH

dacrazy1


----------



## TTW Kubi (8. Dezember 2007)

Solöle,
dat CANYON XC 5.0 steht jetzt fertich aufgebaut hier  . Die Lieferung war suuuuper schnell, Dienstag bestellt und Donnerstag sofort geliefert, turbomäßig    . Radel ist perfekt montiert  , alles tadellos   .
Morgen dann noch Pedalen montieren und Mtb-Schuhe kaufen gehn, dann kann die erste Probefahrt kommen, dat erste mal auf nem Fully *freu*  .
Was für mich das erste mal ungewohnt war, holla, auf nem Fully sitzt man ganz schön hoch, man kommt ja so eben mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden, bei meinem Rennradel ist dat anders! Aber dat muß wohl so sein, steht auch inna Beschreibung.......ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sich dat fährt   Noch ne Frage, wie viel Platz muß bzw. sollte man zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr haben, Platz ist von vorne bis hinten da (Rohr fällt ja ab), aber eine komplette Handbreite nicht *hmmm* ???


----------



## Doolittle1970 (8. Dezember 2007)

So Leute,

- Nerve ES 9 Spec. Edit. am Montag telefonisch bestellt
- Dienstag den Brief mit dem Abholtermin im Postkasten gehabt
- Gestern Abend kam die Email, dass es abholbereit wäre.

Und nu?

ICH KANN HEUTE NICHT !!!!!!!

Was eine SCHE...E !!!!!


----------



## DoubleU (8. Dezember 2007)

TTW Kubi schrieb:


> Solöle,
> dat CANYON XC 5.0 steht jetzt fertich aufgebaut hier  . Die Lieferung war suuuuper schnell, Dienstag bestellt und Donnerstag sofort geliefert, turbomäßig    . Radel ist perfekt montiert  , alles tadellos  .
> Morgen dann noch Pedalen montieren und Mtb-Schuhe kaufen gehn, dann kann die erste Probefahrt kommen, dat erste mal auf nem Fully *freu*  .
> Was für mich das erste mal ungewohnt war, holla, auf nem Fully sitzt man ganz schön hoch, man kommt ja so eben mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden, bei meinem Rennradel ist dat anders! Aber dat muß wohl so sein, steht auch inna Beschreibung.......ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sich dat fährt   Noch ne Frage, wie viel Platz muß bzw. sollte man zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr haben, Platz ist von vorne bis hinten da (Rohr fällt ja ab), aber eine komplette Handbreite nicht *hmmm* ???


 
Grats erst mal!
Hmm, wie meinste das: auf nem Fully sitzt man höher? So hoch wie der Rahmen ist bzw. so hoch wie die Sattelstütze eingestellt ist - so wie bei jedem anderen Rad oder entgeht mir hier was?.-) Meinst du evtl. nur den höheren Abstand Tretlager/Boden?
However, die Faustformel ist, daß wenn du auf dem Sattel sitzt und die Pedale bzw. Kurbel am unteren Scheitelpunkt ist und du die FERSE (mit Schuh) auf die Pedale stellst das Bein dann durchgestreckt sein muß (Energiepsarvariante). Wenn du eher auf technische Abschnitte/technisches fahren stehst noch etwas runter mit der Sattelstütze - je nach Gusto.

BTW: Dämpfer und Gabel korrekt einstellen (Zugstufe, usw.) und mit dem für dich richtigen Druck aufpumpen nicht vergessen, sonst ist nen Fully auch für den Pöppes.  Ich treff nicht selten Typen beim radeln, die da noch nie was dran gemacht haben - nicht mal ne Pumpe haben - aber Hauptsache nen Fully mit Luftelementen. .-p


----------



## Santa Claus (8. Dezember 2007)

cooles video ....must see... Signatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt. Sehr geil!!


----------



## oo7 (9. Dezember 2007)

So,

Bestellbestätigung ist da:

Nerve AM6 in weiß => kw 6/7    
Torque ES8 in weiß => KW19/20


----------



## Doolittle1970 (9. Dezember 2007)

So,

habs nu gestern doch noch geschafft mein neues Radl abzuholen.
Heute bereits die erste kurze Tour gedreht.......

GEIL !!!!!

Melde mich hiermit nach 6 Tagen im Wartezimmer wieder ab.

Wünsche Euch noch eine recht kurze Wartezeit....


----------



## Shadow84 (9. Dezember 2007)

freut mich für dich...

viel spass mit deinem neuen rad, und ich (sowie andere wahrscheinlich auch) wäre einem ausführlicherem fahrbericht nicht abgeneigt ;-)

gruss


----------



## GerhardO (9. Dezember 2007)

oo7 schrieb:


> Torque ES8 in weiß => KW19/20



Wenn ich's nicht besser wüßte - ich würds nicht glauben!

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Timur (11. Dezember 2007)

Postbote hinterlies heute einen Abholzettel für mein XC 7. Werde es heute Nachmittag noch abholen. Ging ja fix.... 10 Tage mit Versand. Verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsch Euch was....

Gruss Timur


----------



## specktier (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Dann werde ich mich doch auch mal hier einreihen. Hatte gehofft, dass es mit 'nem Expressbike etwas schneller geht und ich hier erst gar nicht platz nehmen muss :-(
Kohle für mein neues XC6.0 ist seit Donnerstag dort. Bin gespannt wie lange ich noch warten darf.

Grüße aus Heilbronn, Lennart


----------



## TTW Kubi (11. Dezember 2007)

specktier schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Dann werde ich mich doch auch mal hier einreihen. Hatte gehofft, dass es mit 'nem Expressbike etwas schneller geht und ich hier erst gar nicht platz nehmen muss :-(
> Kohle für mein neues XC6.0 ist seit Donnerstag dort. Bin gespannt wie lange ich noch warten darf.
> ...


Ich hatte per Nachnahme bestellt  , hat dann nur 2 Tage von der Bestellung gedauert, da klingelte auch schon  der Postbote


----------



## quasibinaer (11. Dezember 2007)

Gibts aktuelle Schätzungen der Wartezeit fürs Torque FR 7? Und wie siehst mit dem rest der Torques aus? Scheint ja düsterer zu sein als ich dachte. :|


----------



## vanmaxis (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde mal sagen frühstens Mitte bis Ende März!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strunzel (12. Dezember 2007)

Verschickt Canyon eigentlich Versandbestätigungen, also ne Email das das Rad raus ist?

Wird nämlich langsam Zeit ey, für meins. Das ist eigentlich vorrätig, da Herbst Special.


----------



## specktier (12. Dezember 2007)

Strunzel schrieb:


> Verschickt Canyon eigentlich Versandbestätigungen, also ne Email das das Rad raus ist?
> 
> Wird nämlich langsam Zeit ey, für meins. Das ist eigentlich vorrätig, da Herbst Special.



Würde mich auch interessieren. Hab deshalb gerade 'ne Email an Canyon geschickt.


----------



## Strunzel (12. Dezember 2007)

> Bei einer Bestellung mit Zahlungsart Vorausrechnung:
> Sie erhalten nach erfolgter Endmontage per Post eine Rechnung. Bitte begleichen Sie diese innerhalb von 30 Tagen. *Am Tage des Zahlungseingangs auf unserem Konto wird Ihnen Ihr Rad zugeschickt.*



*hust* ich hab vor einer woche überwiesen, und seither hat sich nix geregt.


----------



## specktier (12. Dezember 2007)

...cool...

Habe gerade eine Email von Canyon erhalten , das Bike ist seit gestern unterwegs und schon fast bei mir zuhause (laut DHL). Hoffentlich ist auch jemand da der es entgegen nehmen kann


----------



## Leftycasper (12. Dezember 2007)

Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert zwecks einer Probefahrt oder Begutachtung eines 2008ér Torque!
Bikes sind erst im März lieferbar! Eine Unverschämtheit!!!!
Diese Probleme hatte sie wohl schon letztes Jahr und es scheint wohl noch schlimmer geworden zu sein. Man hätte Zuliefererprobleme!!??
Gut das Firmen wie Specialized,Scott oder Cannondale die auch zum Teil in Fernost bestellen solche probleme nicht haben!!
Da muss Canyon wohl noch einigen lernen!!


----------



## TTW Kubi (12. Dezember 2007)

Leftycasper schrieb:


> Gut das Firmen wie Specialized,Scott oder Cannondale die auch zum Teil in Fernost bestellen solche probleme nicht haben!!
> Da muss Canyon wohl noch einigen lernen!!



Einkäufer halt


----------



## klaus_fusion (12. Dezember 2007)

Leftycasper schrieb:


> Bikes sind erst im März lieferbar! Eine Unverschämtheit!!!!



So ein Schmarrn. 


Im März, wenn das Warten losgeht, dann, aber erste dann, entwickelt sich was....

...in Richtung Uxxx...!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Teflon (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

als wer nicht das aktuelle 2008er Modell benötigt und sich mit einen Herbstspecial zufrieden gibt wie ich, der kann erstens ca. 500,- Euro sparen und bekommt es auch schneller. Außer der Bremse ist eigentlich alles gleich bzw. unbedeutend.

Ich hatte am 30.11. per Telefon ein ES 9.0 Special Edition (M) bestellt.
Am Mittwoch überwiesen, heute kam das Bike.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## Mr. Teflon (12. Dezember 2007)

Strunzel schrieb:


> *hust* ich hab vor einer woche überwiesen, und seither hat sich nix geregt.



Hallo,

es hat auch bei mir eine Woche gedauert von Überweisung per Vorkasse bis zur Lieferung per DHL. Mittwoch bis Mittwoch. Am Montag erst war bei Canyon der Zahlungseingang erledigt. Geht noch finde ich. Deines sollte also noch diese Woche kommen. Oder rufst mal an.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santa Claus (12. Dezember 2007)

hallo ich habe am 06.12.2007 per telefon bestellt. habe auch gleich nach dem Montagetermin gefragt (6-7 kw). aber ich habe bisher noch keine bestellbestätigung bekommen. bekommt man überhaupt eine wenn man telefonisch bestellt. vielleicht kann mir jemand auskunft geben bevor ich da anrufe und mich evtl zum deppen mache.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. Dezember 2007)

Tja Mr. Teflon, so hab ichs auch gemacht.

Habe wohl das letzte Herbstspezial ES9 M bestellt (jedenfalls gibts jetzt keins mehr auf der Seite) und schon die telefonische Bestätigung für ein Liefern per Nachnahme auf spätestens Mitte Ende nächster Woche. Wurde telefonisch kontaktiert, weil ich einen etwas längeren Vorbau brauche, weil ich mit meinen langen Armen sonst auf dem M sitze wie der Hund beim ********n. Kein Problem. Einfach die nächste Größe (105 statt 85 wars glaube ich) für 20 Aufpreis. Passt.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (12. Dezember 2007)

Santa Claus schrieb:


> hallo ich habe am 06.12.2007 per telefon bestellt. habe auch gleich nach dem Montagetermin gefragt (6-7 kw). aber ich habe bisher noch keine bestellbestätigung bekommen. bekommt man überhaupt eine wenn man telefonisch bestellt. vielleicht kann mir jemand auskunft geben bevor ich da anrufe und mich evtl zum deppen mache.



Hallo,

die Bestellbestätigung kommt per Post. Ich hatte auch per Telefon bestellt.
Wenn sie einer weiteren Woche nicht kommt, würde ich mal nachfragen.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon



Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Tja Mr. Teflon, so hab ichs auch gemacht.
> 
> Habe wohl das letzte Herbstspezial ES9 M bestellt (jedenfalls gibts jetzt keins mehr auf der Seite) und schon die telefonische Bestätigung für ein Liefern per Nachnahme auf spätestens Mitte Ende nächster Woche. Wurde telefonisch kontaktiert, weil ich einen etwas längeren Vorbau brauche, weil ich mit meinen langen Armen sonst auf dem M sitze wie der Hund beim ********n. Kein Problem. Einfach die nächste Größe (105 statt 85 wars glaube ich) für 20 Aufpreis. Passt.



Hallo,

laut der Seite darf man anscheinden nicht ganz gehen.
Zu meiner Bestellzeit war Größe M wieder raus gewesen.
Wo ich dann entschlossen war zu bestellen, habe ich am Telefon gefragt ob noch M vorhanden ist, man sagte ja und los ging es.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## quasibinaer (12. Dezember 2007)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen frühstens Mitte bis Ende März!



Das würde ja fast noch reichen, vorher traue ich Schönwetterbiker mich eh nicht raus


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Dezember 2007)

Leftycasper schrieb:


> Gut das Firmen wie Specialized,Scott oder Cannondale die auch zum Teil in Fernost bestellen solche probleme nicht haben!!
> Da muss Canyon wohl noch einigen lernen!!


Du musst auch noch was lernen: nämlich dass ein großer Kunde ggü. einem kleinen Kunden bevorzugt behandelt wird...


----------



## quasibinaer (12. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Canyon weiterhin so steil geht, gibts bald auch keine Wartezeiten mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specktier (13. Dezember 2007)

Morgen zusammen!

Melde mich hier wieder ab. Mein XC ist gestern abend noch gekommen. Macht 4 Werktage Wartezeit (Do - Mi)  

Wünsche allen noch 'ne kurzweilige Wartezeit...


----------



## Leftycasper (13. Dezember 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Du musst auch noch was lernen: nämlich dass ein großer Kunde ggü. einem kleinen Kunden bevorzugt behandelt wird...




Dann sollte mich die Hotline aber nicht mit dem Spruch abspeisen: "Bei anderen Firmen wi z.B. Scott ,die auch in Taiwan bauen lassen, würde es auch so lange dauern"!!
Auf so etwas kann ich überhaupt nicht!! Wenn man doch den Katalog rausgibt, sollte ich doch von den meistverkauftesten Modellen wenigstens eine Ausstattungsvariante zum  Testen im Ladenlokal haben oder nicht!!??
Ich war vor ca. 2 Monaten in Koblenz und wollte das Torque in meiner Gröse testen da man mir am Telefon sagte: Komm einfach mal vorbei,wir schauen dann nach deiner Grösse!
Es war weder in der Grösse M noch in XL da!
Alle 10 Torquevarianten die dort standen in Gr.L!!
Ich verstehe so etwas nicht


----------



## bao-daniel (13. Dezember 2007)

Vor 2 Monaten waren die Canyon- Jungs auch schon sehr fleißig, die Ausstellungsbikes zu verkaufen, einige hier werden bestätigen können (ja, ich gehöre auch dazu...) das manche Ausstellungsmodelle unglaublig schnell weg waren. Also soweit ich das bei meinem Telefonat mit der Hotline mitbekommen habe (ging zwar um was anderes, aber war so rauszuhören) sind die 2008er Modelle fast alle zu Testzwecken im Ladenlokal vorhanden. Davon mal abgesehen: Lieferschwierigkeiten gab es dieses Jahr bei wirklich jedem Hersteller, Canyon war keine Ausnahme und in Zukunft kann es auch immer einmal zu Lieferengpässen kommen. Oder meinst du die denken sich in Taiwan: Och, hmm, das wird jetzt aber eng mit den Lieferungen, naja, bauen wir halt erstma Scotts....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Dezember 2007)

Bestätigungsbrief ist im Haus. VMT diese und nächste Woche. Bin ja mal gespannt ob das Nachnahmepaket nächste Woche hier aufschlägt.


----------



## smart007 (13. Dezember 2007)

darf nun auch hier platz nehmen! bei mir wirds ein Torque fr 8 ausm outlet in größe s. gestern bestellt! falls es wieder erwarten doch zu klein sein sollte werde ich auf ein 2008er umschwenken müssen - dann bin ich länger gast   

auf eine kurze gemeinsame zeit!!  

smart


----------



## renderscout (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich reih mich hier jetzt auch mal ein....für mein FRX-Rahmenset.


----------



## wombatz (14. Dezember 2007)

Leftycasper schrieb:


> Dann sollte mich die Hotline aber nicht mit dem Spruch abspeisen: "Bei anderen Firmen wi z.B. Scott ,die auch in Taiwan bauen lassen, würde es auch so lange dauern"!!
> Auf so etwas kann ich überhaupt nicht!! Wenn man doch den Katalog rausgibt, sollte ich doch von den meistverkauftesten Modellen wenigstens eine Ausstattungsvariante zum  Testen im Ladenlokal haben oder nicht!!??
> Ich war vor ca. 2 Monaten in Koblenz und wollte das Torque in meiner Gröse testen da man mir am Telefon sagte: Komm einfach mal vorbei,wir schauen dann nach deiner Grösse!
> Es war weder in der Grösse M noch in XL da!
> ...




Tachchen!

Mann, wie bist'n Du druff?:kotz: 

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## renderscout (14. Dezember 2007)

Leftycasper schrieb:


> Dann sollte mich die Hotline aber nicht mit dem Spruch abspeisen: "Bei anderen Firmen wi z.B. Scott ,die auch in Taiwan bauen lassen, würde es auch so lange dauern"!!
> Auf so etwas kann ich überhaupt nicht!! Wenn man doch den Katalog rausgibt, sollte ich doch von den meistverkauftesten Modellen wenigstens eine Ausstattungsvariante zum  Testen im Ladenlokal haben oder nicht!!??
> Ich war vor ca. 2 Monaten in Koblenz und wollte das Torque in meiner Gröse testen da man mir am Telefon sagte: Komm einfach mal vorbei,wir schauen dann nach deiner Grösse!
> Es war weder in der Grösse M noch in XL da!
> ...




ich habe das mal für dich "nur" im Mountainbike Segment zusammengefasst! Demnach müsste Canyon in Ihrem Laden alleine 217 verschiedene Mountainbikes stehen haben um alle Modelle(2008) zum Testen vorort zu haben in allen Größen und ausführungen....

Nen bissl viel verlangt wenn du ehrlich bist oder?


----------



## GerhardO (14. Dezember 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Ich reih mich hier jetzt auch mal ein....für mein FRX-Rahmenset.



Hilf mir mal drauf: hast Du nicht beim damaligen Design-Wettbewerb ein Rahmenset gewonnen? Oder täusch ich mich grad?

Gerhard


----------



## renderscout (14. Dezember 2007)

jupp! Waren nur alle schon vergriffen, deshalb jibbet nen 2008er Modell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Dezember 2007)

ES9 Spezial auf Nachnahme. Heute versandt.

Mist ich komme zu 100% frühestens am Montag an das Geld. Argh!


----------



## wombatz (15. Dezember 2007)

renderscout schrieb:


> Ich reih mich hier jetzt auch mal ein....für mein FRX-Rahmenset.



Ich habe mir noch einmal Deine wahnsinns Torque -  Designs in Deiner Galerie angesehen, und es hat mich wieder  umgehauen! Auch die RR sind nicht schlecht! Du bist wirklich ein würdiger Gewinner, aber die Sache ist einfach wieder zu schnell in Vergessenheit geraten! Ich muss übrigens mein Torque einmal in 0815 Schwarz fahren.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Dezember 2007)

So, für die Akten:

- ES9 Herbstspezial M, Vorbau eine Stufe länger
- bestellt Mittwoch 12.12.2007 um 14:55
- Heute, Samstag 15.12.2007 um 11:45 klingelt der Postmann

=> Keine vollen drei Tage!

68 Stunden und 10 Minuten nach der Bestellung hätte ich das Schätzchen auspacken können, aber dummerweise hab ich nie mit diesem Speed gerechnet und das Geld schlichtweg noch nicht im Haus. <Schnüff>.

Danke schon mal an Canyon. Ich hoffe das ich das was ich am Montag auspacke so ansprechend finde wie beim letzten mal.


----------



## [Vale-46] (15. Dezember 2007)

So, Mittwoch die Rechnung bezahlt, heute klingelt der Postman. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schnell geht. Alles sauber verpackt, alle Anleitungen dabei und super verarbeitet. Werde morgen gleich ne Ausfahrt machen.
Damit habe ich schon mal das erste Bike von zwei. Das WXC für meine bessere Hälfte kommt ja erst im Mai. Bis dahin werde ich hier noch verharren.


----------



## Strunzel (16. Dezember 2007)

so, ich bin raus.


das rad war schon am dienstag hier (ich aber erst samstag)
und ne versandbestätigung gabs ja eigentlich nicht... grml

vermutlich muss ich mir aber nen kürzeren vorbau holen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Dezember 2007)

Kuschelt mit einem XC6/06 und einem Spezi Stumpi Comp (meiner Freundin).


----------



## Mr. Teflon (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Prof.

herzlichen Glühstrumpf.       

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Dezember 2007)

Hat einer den Katalog schon?
Seite 130... das Shirt... hrhr...  Wird vlt noch bestellt


----------



## Mr. Teflon (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

habe ihn noch nicht geschickt bekommen. Habe mir heute aber die Bike 1/08 gekauft, da ist der Katalog drin.
Welches Shirt meinst Du. Mir würde das Hemd oben links gefallen. Nur der Preis fehlt noch. Wir warten mal bis Februar, wenn das Merchandising-Angebot komplett ist.
Die Laufradtasche gefällt mir schon länger sehr gut.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (17. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich auch noch net von Canyon. Kollege in Deutschland hingegen schon.
Hab ihn aus der MTB.

Ich meine das normale T-Shirt, unter dem Hemd. Sieht irgendwie cool aus. Man soll ja zu seiner Religion stehen


----------



## Eric2104 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Ich weiß dass das gerade nicht wirklich passt, aber ich frag trotzdem mal^^

Also ich überlege gerade ob ich mir nächstes Jahr ein TFR 7 holen soll
aber ich habe so meine Bedenken wegen dem relativ niedrigen Preis (wie ich finde) da ich damit richtig freeriden lernen will (fahre erst seit diesem Jahr)
jz bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das die richtige Entscheidung ist....

achja ich bin 1,70 groß und wiege 55 kg    wäre da S die richtige Wahl??
Problem: Ich bin noch im Wachstum^^

Ich weiß das war jz ziemlich viel, aber wäre toll wen mir jemand helfen könnte




mfg Eric


----------



## AmmuNation (17. Dezember 2007)

1. Du kannst auch mit einem TFR7 richtig Freeriden lernen 
2. Wie sehr bist du im Wachstum? -> Alter?


----------



## salbei (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi!

Mein Torque FR 8.0 (2007, Herbstspecial) sollte morgen oder übermorgen kommen, yeah! Dienstag bezahlt, Mittwoch verbucht... leider erst heute raus. Aber wie gesagt, Vorfreude is ja immer noch die Schönste!  

Die nächsten Tage werden spannend!!

Greets!
der seb


----------



## Eric2104 (17. Dezember 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> 2. Wie sehr bist du im Wachstum? -> Alter?




Ich bin 14 (werde im April 15) 

Achja und wenn ich es mir im Frühling bestellen würde, würde die Wartezeit dann auch 4 monate betragen??^^

mfg Eric


----------



## Endurohacki (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss hier mal was loswerden und zwar habe ich heute mit Canyon Tel. und wollte mir das Torque FR 9.0 bestellen als ich die Lieferzeit ansprach bekam ich als Antwort Mai 2008 eventuell auch länger !!!????!!!!!  ich hab erst gemeint der will mich auf den Arm nehmen aber es war sein ernst !!!!!!! ich habe erst dieses Jahr ein Interview von Herrn Arnold gelesen in dem Er verspricht die Wartezeiten von 2007 zu verbessern sprich schneller zu Liefern ich muss sagen das ist Ihm gelungen   da müssen die Jungs im Jahr 2007 wohl ein Jahr gewartet haben nunja ich muss also sagen das entäuscht mich sehr da ich dieses Bike sofort bestellt hätte ich habe mit einer Lieferzeit von 3-4 monaten gerechnet aber das ist mal wieder der Hammer da geh ich halt wieder zu den Amis die haben die Teile auf Lager und geben sogar Rabatt. Tchüss und Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_fusion (17. Dezember 2007)

Endurohacki schrieb:


> Tchüss und Danke



Jo - Tschüss. 

Ha! "mein lieber endurie", auf welchem Planeten lebst du denn? Also bei Canyon bedeutet VMT (= Vorraussichtlicher Montage Termin): Du bekommst es zum VMT. Oder danach. Aber sicher nicht vorher.

2007 durfte ich wegen "interplanetarer, unvorhersebarer Sternenkonstellationen" 3 Monate Länger warten. VMT war bei mir auch Mai gewesen. (ok, die Ausrede hab ich mir grad ausgedacht, aber der rest stimmt).


----------



## klaus_fusion (17. Dezember 2007)

salbei schrieb:


> Vorfreude is ja immer noch die Schönste!
> 
> 
> Greets!
> der seb



GerhardO ! - stimmen wir zu ?? (Ich finde wir sollten hier eine geschlossene Meinung abgeben...  )


----------



## Gefahradler (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute, ich frag jetzt mal so in die Runde:
Hat von euch schon jemand ein Lux MR bestellt und den etwaigen Liefertermin gesagt bekommen?
Schöne Grüsse,
Gefahradler


----------



## GerhardO (18. Dezember 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> GerhardO ! - stimmen wir zu ?? (Ich finde wir sollten hier eine geschlossene Meinung abgeben...  )



   

Aber es handelt sich ja anscheinend noch um ein 07er Modell... also kann er sich ruhig drauf freuen!

Alle, die ein 08er Modell geordert haben oder es noch tun wollen: Trainiert schon mal eure Vorfreude, denn sie muss laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange anhalten!

Grüetzi,
G.


----------



## salbei (18. Dezember 2007)

> Aber es handelt sich ja anscheinend noch um ein 07er Modell... also kann er sich ruhig drauf freuen!



Yep,  handelt sich noch um ein 07er. Das war auch der Grund, warum ich kein 08er bestellt habe. P/L hat gestimmt und bis Mai wollt ich nimmer warten... aber allen anderen, die sich auf ein 08er freuen dürfen wünsche ich Durchhaltevermögen und Training mit der Vorfreude  

greets
der seb


----------



## klaus_fusion (18. Dezember 2007)

salbei schrieb:


> bis Mai wollt ich nimmer warten... aber allen anderen, die sich auf ein 08er freuen dürfen wünsche ich Durchhaltevermögen und Training mit der Vorfreude
> 
> greets
> der seb



Irgendwie versteh ich dich net.  

Du schreibst:
*Vorfreude = die schönste Freude.* Logischerweise freut dich dann das "Bike besitzen" weniger. Ergo - Je länger du warten müsstest umso mehr würdest du dich freuen. ?!?!?! 

Grüsse! 

PS: Falls du *mehr freude* willst, Stornier einfach dein 07er Modell - Und bestell ein 08er!


----------



## GerhardO (18. Dezember 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> PS: Falls du *mehr freude* willst, Stornier einfach dein 07er Modell - Und bestell ein 08er!



hrhrhr... ich glaub, damit würde er *uns* mehr Freude machen als sich selbst! 

Jungs - bis Ende Mai sinds nur noch schlappe 24 Wochen! Nehmt euch also einen ungeöffneten Adventskalender, klebt ein paar nette Bike-Sticker drauf und öffnet nun *jede Woche* ein neues Türchen! Leider ist im Gegensatz zu Weihnachten am 24. Türchen *nicht unbedingt* Bescherung... - eher *voraussichtlich*!

Entschuldigung - diese Ruhe vor dem Fest zwingt mich zum Sarkasmus...


----------



## klaus_fusion (18. Dezember 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Entschuldigung - diese Ruhe vor dem Fest zwingt mich zum Sarkasmus...



Gerhardo! Sollte man nicht immer nen Backup-Plan haben?? Ich empfehle auf jeden fall 2 Adventskalender. Dann kann man bei bedarf weiternaschen und steht nicht "total ohne alles" da.


----------



## vanmaxis (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
nun warte ich hier auch, auf mein Torque ES Frameset black Größe M.
Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 12/13 KW.


----------



## wombatz (18. Dezember 2007)

Endurohacki schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich muss hier mal was loswerden und zwar habe ich heute mit Canyon Tel. und wollte mir das Torque FR 9.0 bestellen als ich die Lieferzeit ansprach bekam ich als Antwort Mai 2008 eventuell auch länger !!!????!!!!!  ich hab erst gemeint der will mich auf den Arm nehmen aber es war sein ernst !!!!!!! ich habe erst dieses Jahr ein Interview von Herrn Arnold gelesen in dem Er verspricht die Wartezeiten von 2007 zu verbessern sprich schneller zu Liefern ich muss sagen das ist Ihm gelungen   da müssen die Jungs im Jahr 2007 wohl ein Jahr gewartet haben nunja ich muss also sagen das entäuscht mich sehr da ich dieses Bike sofort bestellt hätte ich habe mit einer Lieferzeit von 3-4 monaten gerechnet aber das ist mal wieder der Hammer da geh ich halt wieder zu den Amis die haben die Teile auf Lager und geben sogar Rabatt. Tchüss und Danke



Is' doch schön wenn die Räder extra für UNS gebaut werden! 

Na dann bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smart007 (18. Dezember 2007)

sodala: geld für mein TFR08 2007 ist überwiesen. evtl kann ich es mir ja noch untern Weihnachtsbaum packen   dat wääääär scheeeeeen  

bis denne, ihr kriegt bescheid ob das geklappt hat oder ob ich weihnachten so   verbringe

smart


----------



## salbei (19. Dezember 2007)

Gestern kam mein FR 8.0! Montag losgeschickt, Dienstag da, super!! 
Leider musste ich beim Zusammenbau feststellen, dass es das Schaltauge ziemlich verbogen hat (vermutlich Transport). Jetzt gibts ohne Probleme ein neues die Woche von Canyon und hoffe dann kanns losgehen!

greets
salbei


----------



## Giebi (19. Dezember 2007)

Servus allerseits,

ich nehm' auch mal Platz im Wartezimmer, nach den positiven Erfahrungen mit meinem Bike gibts jetzt auch für meine bessere Hälfte ein CANYON.

WXC8.0, weiss in Grösse S, Termin KW 14-15.


----------



## GerhardO (19. Dezember 2007)

Mal ne Frage an alle, die für ihre bessere Hälfte ein WXC ordern:

Warum melden sich die Damen nicht mal selbst zu Wort? Mich würde deren Meinung zu den Bikes interessieren - und vor allem dazu, so lange drauf warten zu müssen...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Dezember 2007)

Meine Dame hat ein WXC8 hier gehabt und wurde nicht damit warm.

Ihr jetziges Spezi (siehe links) hat deutlich mehr Freiraum im Schritt trotz 2cm mehr an Federweg.

Darauf fühlt sie sich viel wohler.


----------



## RadelRalf (19. Dezember 2007)

Auch ich warte ab sofort mit euch im Wartezimmer. War heute in Koblenz und ein Nerve AM 8 in XL bestellt soll in der KW 6/7 gebaut werden. Ich hoffe es geht schneller. 
Die Beratung war übrigens sehr gut der junge Man hat sich sehr viel Zeit genommen.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## bao-daniel (19. Dezember 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle, die für ihre bessere Hälfte ein WXC ordern:
> 
> Warum melden sich die Damen nicht mal selbst zu Wort? Mich würde deren Meinung zu den Bikes interessieren - und vor allem dazu, so lange drauf warten zu müssen...



Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Meine hat nach nem Bike gesucht, welches neben gutem P/L- Verhältnis auch noch gut aussieht. Da sie sich mit Bikes aber eher wenig (um nicht zu sagen gar nicht) auskennt, habe ich eine Vorauswahl getroffen und sie dann probieren lassen. Und mit dem Canyon kam sie einfach perfekt zurecht (sie ist sehr klein, braucht XS). Die Specs sind zu dem Preis auch einfach unschlagbar. Eigentlich sollte es auch schon ein 07er werden (in Schwarz), allerdings waren die schon aus. Das es jetzt eines mit Blümchenmotiv wird gefällt ihr umso mehr und vertröstet auch die lange Wartezeit (sie hat ja noch ein Bike, zwar zu groß aber fahrbar). Und ich sage ihr auch jeden Tag: So lange isses ja nich mehr, bist ja nich der Gerhard


----------



## Jrsd (19. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt bin ich dran: Torque ES 8 Gr. S (ja, ich bin ein Zwerg), voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW19/20...


----------



## quasibinaer (20. Dezember 2007)

Eric2104 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich weiß dass das gerade nicht wirklich passt, aber ich frag trotzdem mal^^
> 
> ...



Fang klein an. Oder mindestens kleiner. Kauf dir n Nerve ES 7, das tuts trotz 2cm weniger Federweg bei deinem Gewicht auch und du kannst vor allem erstmal richtig fahrrad fahren lernen. Noch besser wär n Hardtail, von wegen instinktiv angewendete Fahrtechnik und so. Das Nerve kostet zwar dasselbe wie das Torque, ist aber für dich breiter nutzbar, sprich: Du bist nicht nur aufs Hochschieben oder das faule shutteln angewiesen. Zumal das Bike im fertigen Zustand rund ein Drittel(!) deines Körpergewichtes wiegt - das wirst du wohl kaum ordentlich bewegen können. Zumal 55Kg auf 1,70 nicht unbedingt ne muskulöse Statur sind (nicht persönlich gemeint - is halt einfach so), ich hab rund 78 auf 1,80 und krieg das als gut trainierter 22-jähriger grade so hin. Und ich würde ernsthaft bezweifeln, dass du mit deinen fast 15 Jahren so ein Geschoss auch nur annährend beherrschen wirst, rein kraftmässig.

Das sind für mich übrigens die tollsten: Viel Geld in eine ultrateure Freeridemaschine stecken, sich aufm Gipfel noch cool über Gummimischungen unterhalten und dann abwärts von nem 50-jährigen auf seinem Marathonfully (oder von mir auf meinem Trainingshardtail) überholt werden. Fahrtechnik ist eben nicht mit mehr Federweg oder den geilsten und neuesten Bremsen auszugleichen - ein Steve Peat (oder wie sie nicht alle heissen) macht uns noch mit nem Tretroller nass. Will dich da jetzt in keine Kiste schmeissen, hab das aber leider zu oft erlebt.
Und uns kostet das nur Wartezeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giebi (20. Dezember 2007)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle, die für ihre bessere Hälfte ein WXC ordern:
> 
> Warum melden sich die Damen nicht mal selbst zu Wort? Mich würde deren Meinung zu den Bikes interessieren - und vor allem dazu, so lange drauf warten zu müssen...



Na ja, bevor das Bike da ist kann sie selbst wenig dazu sagen?!?

Zur Lieferzeit sieht es bei anderen Herstellern auch nicht anders aus. Sie hatte noch ein Cube im Auge, lt. Händler hätte es schon in KW50 geliefert werden sollen, das verschiebt sich aber auf unbestimmte Zeit. Dann hat sie sich entschieden, das Canyon zu nehmen, da gibt es immerhin schon einen Liefertermin, der bei meinem Bike letztes Jahr auch eingehalten wurde. Das und das P/L Verhältnis gaben dann den Ausschlag für das Canyon.


----------



## Eric2104 (20. Dezember 2007)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Fang klein an. Oder mindestens kleiner. Kauf dir n Nerve ES 7, das tuts trotz 2cm weniger Federweg bei deinem Gewicht auch und du kannst vor allem erstmal richtig fahrrad fahren lernen. Noch besser wär n Hardtail, von wegen instinktiv angewendete Fahrtechnik und so. Das Nerve kostet zwar dasselbe wie das Torque, ist aber für dich breiter nutzbar, sprich: Du bist nicht nur aufs Hochschieben oder das faule shutteln angewiesen. Zumal das Bike im fertigen Zustand rund ein Drittel(!) deines Körpergewichtes wiegt - das wirst du wohl kaum ordentlich bewegen können. Zumal 55Kg auf 1,70 nicht unbedingt ne muskulöse Statur sind (nicht persönlich gemeint - is halt einfach so), ich hab rund 78 auf 1,80 und krieg das als gut trainierter 22-jähriger grade so hin. Und ich würde ernsthaft bezweifeln, dass du mit deinen fast 15 Jahren so ein Geschoss auch nur annährend beherrschen wirst, rein kraftmässig.



Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.
Ich habe vergessn zu sagen dass ich seit frühling unterwegs bin..haben uns z.B nen eigenen kleinen Park auf gebaut
Also würd ich mal sagen Kleine steile Abfahrtn bzw. Downhills im Wald, Steilkurven, Kicker bis 2m, Drops bis 1,5 m hätte ich drauf (mit nicht besonders guten ausgestatten Corratec-Hardtail)

Wegen dem Hochschieben, das wäre für mich kaum ein Prob..bin mit Downhill von einem Freund mal auf nen Berg (1000m hoch, weiß nicht besonders hoch^^) raufgefahren das 18 kg hat und das war kein sonderlich großes Prob....und kondi hab ich eigentlich auch eine ganz gute
ich weiß, hört sich dumm an is aber so...

wegen dem Gewicht und der Größe: befinde mich mom. ziemlich stark im Wachstum, sprich wachse ziemlich stark und bekomme pro monat ca. 2 kg drauf^^

wegen der muskulatur....das weiß ich auch nicht so genau..kann ich mich schwer einschätzen

auf jeden fall vielen dank für deine Tips ich werds mir überlegen 

und nicht dass jemand auf die idee kommt das mir meine Eltern das Fahrrad kaufen..... 

mfg Eric


----------



## quasibinaer (21. Dezember 2007)

Eric2104 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.
> Ich habe vergessn zu sagen dass ich seit frühling unterwegs bin..haben uns z.B nen eigenen kleinen Park auf gebaut
> Also würd ich mal sagen Kleine steile Abfahrtn bzw. Downhills im Wald, Steilkurven, Kicker bis 2m, Drops bis 1,5 m hätte ich drauf (mit nicht besonders guten ausgestatten Corratec-Hardtail)
> 
> ...



2m Kicker? 1,5m drops? Nimm nächstes mal das Maßband nimm und miss  nochmal nach 
Ich würde nämlich erstmal keinem Corratecdingens zutrauen, sowas ohne ne verbogene Felge zu überstehen, ganz ernsthaft.

Und in Sachen Wachstum: Warten. Einfach mal warten. Sonst hast du nächstes Jahr einen teuren und heiß geliebten Freerider der dir erst zu groß und dann zu klein ist...
Ne tolle Lösung fällt mir da auch grade nicht ein, aber ich glaube du tust dir und deinem Geldbeutel einen Gefallen, wenn du erstmal n gebrauchtes Bike kaufst und mit dem besseren Bock wartest, bis es sich lohnt.
Is (im Endeffekt) vermutlich geschickter...


----------



## markus92 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
ich bin auch 15 und wiege 68 kg bei 1,75 und hab nen canyon torque 3 in L.

Das mit dem gewicht kannst du nahe 0 setzen, weil den einen kg vom Torque zum nerve wirste fast nicht spüren.

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe bist du auch 15 und 55kg bei 1,70.
Dann hol dir doch ein Torque in M oder L, passt doch dann, des kannst du imma fahren, wenn du keine 2m wirst.

Und das mit dem beherschen, dass ist kein Problem, das Torque ist leichter zu handeln und fahren als so nen altes Corratec oder sowas. Auch vom gewicht her, dürfte nicht viel um sein.


----------



## sebot.rlp (21. Dezember 2007)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auch 15 und wiege 68 kg bei 1,75 und hab nen canyon torque 3 in L.
> 
> Das mit dem gewicht kannst du nahe 0 setzen, weil den einen kg vom Torque zum nerve wirste fast nicht spüren.
> ...



Das mit dem "leichter" Fahren mag sein, aber deswegen wäre es sinnvoller das Fahren mit einem weniger gefederten Bike zu lernen, als mit einem das alle Unebenheiten direkt wegschluckt. Wenn du mit einem "schwieriger" zu fahrend das Biken lernst, dann wirst du meiner Meinung später mehr davon haben, nämlich eine bessere Fahrtechnik.


----------



## markus92 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
ne da einzige was du davon bekommst sind gestauchte handgelenke, (erfahrung, bin vorher auch mit nem longus und 80cm federweg gefahren)

Außerdem hat er im mom schon nen HT und das fahren hat er auch schon gelernt.

Mit nem rad mit weniger FW kommt man nicht weiter, da es einfach zu schnell die grenzen anzeigt und der rest wo darüber ist, extrem auf den Körper geht ----> kommt man mit dme Torque, wenn man in richtung DH/FR will, schneller voran, als mit einem mit weniger FW, natürlich vorausgesetzt, man bringt sein altes bike (so 80cm FW) an seine grenzen bzw. überschreitet diese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (21. Dezember 2007)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ne da einzige was du davon bekommst sind gestauchte handgelenke, (erfahrung, bin vorher auch mit nem longus und 80cm federweg gefahren)



gestauchte Handgelenke bei 80cm (!!) Federweg ?  
Dropst Du aus 'nem Flugzeug runter ?


----------



## markus92 (21. Dezember 2007)

nene, ba des war ne rockshox judy TT und i-wie schlug die bei ner bordsteinkante schon durch und hat nen absolut blödes federverhalten gehabt.


----------



## Eric2104 (21. Dezember 2007)

markus92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Dann hol dir doch ein Torque in M oder L, passt doch dann, des kannst du imma fahren, wenn du keine 2m wirst.



Ich hab in einem anderen forum gelesen: bin 1,75 groß und fahre n'torque fr 8.0 ind Größe S

also welche größe jz??  

und noch was: wenn ich mir das torque im Frühling(ca. April) bestellen würde, wären dann die Wartezeitn nach wie vor noch so lange? 

mfg eric


----------



## Eric2104 (21. Dezember 2007)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> 2m Kicker? 1,5m drops? Nimm nächstes mal das Maßband nimm und miss  nochmal nach
> Ich würde nämlich erstmal keinem Corratecdingens zutrauen, sowas ohne ne verbogene Felge zu überstehen, ganz ernsthaft.



hab ich 

du ahnst nicht was ich schon an Reperaturen hatte 
einmal streift der hintere Reifen am Rhmen, einmal federt die Gabel nicht, etc.


----------



## KarstenXC (21. Dezember 2007)

Achtung an alle, die hier Platz genommen haben !
Am 04.12.07 hab ich ein weißes XC7 in M bestellt. Genau dieses Modell gab es nicht als ExpressBike. Der VMT KW10/11. 
Jetzt stellt Euch vor, ich gucke durch Zufall in mein Postfach und finde dort eine Mail von Canyon, daß das Bike seit über einer Woche fertig sei. Der Zahlungstermin wäre zu diesem Zeitpunkt in fünf Tagen abgelaufen.
Wollte die Mail erst gar nicht öffnen, von wegen Spam und so. Anruf bei der Hotline. Alles OK - Bike fertig.
Ja nun wat soll ich sagen: Freude, Freude aber auch große Verwunderung. Der  
Hotliner war genauso ratlos. Plötzlich steht das Modell auch als Express zur verfügung. 
Meine Message: Habt Hoffnung - es geschehen auch bei Canyon Wunder

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Fest an alle Canyaner! HO HO HO


----------



## C. Sauser (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich lasse mich jetzt auch im Wartezimmer nieder, allerdings ganz weit hinten. Heute ist die Bestätigung für mein LUX MR 7.0 gekommen. Montagetermin ist für KW 14/15 angesetzt.


----------



## Tonliner (22. Dezember 2007)

Auch ich werde mal für kurze Zeit hier Platz nehmen. Vorgestern XC 5.0 bestellt, gestern rausgegangen und vielleicht heute noch kommen. )))))
Wär das cool.
Wer sein Rad schon hat, dem wünsche ich eine sensationelle und unfallfreie Saison und den anderen, lasst euch die Zeit nicht so lang werden.


----------



## scoobydo (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,ich bin neu hier im Forum und nimm gleich mal Platz im Wartezimmer.Ich sitze seit 3 Tagen vorm Computer und starre das Canyon AM 6.0 auf der Homepage an.Zum bestellen kann ich mich nicht durchringen weil ich mich nicht in der Farbe nicht entscheiden  kann.Weiss oder schwarz,schwarz oder weiss???Meine letzten beiden Bikes  waren schwarz,wist ihr vielleicht wohin der Trend geht?Kann man sich mit einem weissen Bike blicken lassen? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar,Gruss


----------



## GerhardO (22. Dezember 2007)

pink-camouflage?


----------



## Jrsd (22. Dezember 2007)

C. Sauser schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich jetzt auch im Wartezimmer nieder, allerdings ganz weit hinten. Heute ist die BestÃ¤tigung fÃ¼r mein LUX MR 7.0 gekommen. Montagetermin ist fÃ¼r KW 14/15 angesetzt.


Wenn du dich damit besser fÃ¼hlen kannst: die Leute, die wie ich eine Torque ES bestellt haben, mÃ¼ssen bis KW19/20 wartenâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smart007 (23. Dezember 2007)

hurra hurra das rad ist da!!!!!

habe gestern mein tfr 8 von 2007 zusammengebaut und leider die erste böse überraschung erlebt. (bestellen - lieferung - support usw. TOP!!!)

das schaltauge war - wie bei salbei auch!! - verbogen. der bikeguard karton macht seinem namen anscheinend wenig ehre!!! zudem war der hintere schnellspanner auch leicht gebiegert (hihihi). na ja - trotzdem zusammengebaut. ging gerade so. dann bei der hotline angerufen und neues schaltauge und neuen schnellspanner bestellt!! sollte nach neujahr kommen (ich hoffe früher  )

das das alles verbogen ist wundert mich allerdings auch nicht sonderlich. hinten zwischen den ausfallenden ist für den transport im karton ein stück holz drin, was anscheinende als stütze dient (dienen soll) um zu verhindern, dass das gewicht auf dem schaltwerk und somit auf dem schaltauge lastet. dieses holz hatte sich allerdings nach hinten verschoben und hat bei der gelegenheit gleich den schnellspanner mit ruiniert. zudem lag dann die last auf dem schaltauge, was dieses nicht klaglos wegsteckte   

wie auch immer - die teile sollten bald da sein und evtl. findet sich bei canyon noch ne bessere lösung für die zustände innerhalb des bikeguard - weil so gehts ja anscheinend nicht!!!

aber ich habs unterm christbaum stehen und das macht mich  !!

in diesem sinne: frohe weihnachten, gesegnete feiertage und nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!!

ride on, 

smart


----------



## DoubleU (23. Dezember 2007)

smart007 schrieb:


> das das alles verbogen ist wundert mich allerdings auch nicht sonderlich. hinten zwischen den ausfallenden ist für den transport im karton ein stück holz drin, was anscheinende als stütze dient (dienen soll) um zu verhindern, dass das gewicht auf dem schaltwerk und somit auf dem schaltauge lastet. dieses holz hatte sich allerdings nach hinten verschoben und hat bei der gelegenheit gleich den schnellspanner mit ruiniert. zudem lag dann die last auf dem schaltauge, was dieses nicht klaglos wegsteckte
> 
> wie auch immer - die teile sollten bald da sein und evtl. findet sich bei canyon noch ne bessere lösung für die zustände innerhalb des bikeguard - weil so gehts ja anscheinend nicht!!!


 
Grats zum Rad.

Das Holz ist dafür da, daß die Ausfallenden sich nicht verbiegen oder sich gar verabschieden, weil beim Transport ja nun mal keine Achse/Nabe drin ist und seitliche Kräfte da schnell einen Schlußpunkt setzen und den Rahmen killen. Das Schaltauge ist sicher immer grundsätzlich in Gefahr denke ich und das ist wohl schlicht dumm gelaufen.
Je nachdem wie der Karton behandelt wird ist das eh keine sichere Beförderung. Bei mir war auch jedesmal irgendetwas was aus dem Karton rausragte. Zum Glück aber trotz allem ohne größere Beschädigung - außer einmal ein paar Kratzer an der Bremszange.


----------



## Vilsa (25. Dezember 2007)

Gibts schon Neuigkeiten zu den Lieferzeiten   
Ich hab fürs Torque FR 7.0 --> KW 14


----------



## Racerbike (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mir heute das Nerve Xc 5.0 bestellt und es wird leider erst in der 1-2 KW geliefert  

Und so was heist dann Expressbike  

Die hauptsache ist das ich es in 1-2 Wochen habe.


----------



## sonic00 (28. Dezember 2007)

Laut der Canyon HP ist ja momentan nur eine Notbesetzung da.
...Wird diese Woche überhaupt zusammengeschraubt und versendet?
(Hab auch ein Expressbike bestellt...Montage KW2-3)


----------



## sonic00 (28. Dezember 2007)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Laut der Canyon HP ist ja momentan nur eine Notbesetzung da.
> ...Wird diese Woche überhaupt zusammengeschraubt und versendet?
> (Hab auch ein Expressbike bestellt...Montage KW2-3)



...also wird doch gearbeitet:
Gestern bestellt, heute die eMail bekommen, dass das Bike (GC 9.0 SL) unterwegs ist - JUHU


----------



## quasibinaer (31. Dezember 2007)

Sodele, ich geselle mich ebenfalls zu euch, hab eben ein Torque FR 7 in schwarz bestellt, nachdem ich und ein Kumpel uns am Samstag nach einer Probefahrt kollektiv dafür entschieden haben. Gute Sache. 

Nicht so gut sieht es allerdings mit den Lieferzeiten aus, auch im Shop hiess es unverändert "KW 14" als frühester Termin. Kacke. :/


----------



## Vilsa (1. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Frage:

Da das Torque mein erstes Freeriderad sein wird fehlen mir bestimmt noch irgendwelche Dinge, nur welche ??

- Pedale hab ich schon (Truvativ)
- Werkzeug ist alles vorhanden, wenn nicht bei mir dann bei Opa   
- Protektoren fehlen mir noch (außer Helm), könnt ihr da was empfehlen ?

Gibts noch irgendwas wichtiges ?


----------



## GerhardO (1. Januar 2008)

Proti's unbedingt vorher anprobieren! Der "Testsieger" muss nicht jedem passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shadow84 (2. Januar 2008)

Sodele, ich kann mich bald von hier verabschieden, soeben die Meldung erhalten, das mein Bike montiert bereitsteht, ursprünglich war von KW6 die Rede 

Gruss


----------



## Canyon-Paul (2. Januar 2008)

Shadow84 schrieb:


> Sodele, ich kann mich bald von hier verabschieden, soeben die Meldung erhalten, das mein Bike montiert bereitsteht, ursprünglich war von KW6 die Rede
> 
> Gruss



Was hast Du für ein Rad bestellt? Bei mir ist auch von KW 6/7 die Rede. Ich habe ein AM 5.0 in Weiß bestellt.


----------



## Shadow84 (2. Januar 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Was hast Du für ein Rad bestellt? Bei mir ist auch von KW 6/7 die Rede. Ich habe ein AM 5.0 in Weiß bestellt.



Hab ein Nerve ES 8.0 am 4. 12. 2007 in XL bestellt!

So, jetzt muss ich aber mal die Zahlung abwikeln


----------



## Meisterbrau (2. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir in der woche vor weihnachten ein AM 6 schwarz in größe M bestellt. Offiziell war von kw 6 oder 7 die rede, hinter vorgehaltener hand sagte einer (nach selbstauskunft der einkaufschef, meine ich mich zu erinnern), das rad würde in kw 1 oder 2 montiert. Sie könnten "eigentlich" schon loslegen, ein container (Fox) sei aber noch unterwegs. Fox vs. RockShox könnte bei AM vs. ES natürlich unterschiedliche wartezeiten bedeuten... Hoffentlich ist der container inzwischen gelandet, dann dürfte ich mich auch schon bald freuen. 

Gruß und happy trails, Meisterbrau.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (2. Januar 2008)

Das sind ja wunderbare Neuigkeiten =)


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2008)

So, ich verabschiede mich dann auch schon frühzeitig aus dem Wartezimmer 
Mein Montagetermin lag im Februar und heute kam der Anruf, "Ihr Bike ist fertig"  
Ich bin von der Canyon Lieferzeit bisher nur positiv überrascht wurden 

Hier mal ein Bild:






Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadelRalf (3. Januar 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Was hast Du für ein Rad bestellt? Bei mir ist auch von KW 6/7 die Rede. Ich habe ein AM 5.0 in Weiß bestellt.



Bei mir ist es ähnlich am 19.12.07 ein AM 8 XL  in schwarz bestellt mit der Maverick Speedball Stüze. Als  LT wurde KW 6/7 angegeben. Ich hoffe es geht schneller  

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Canyon-Paul (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe eben mit Canyon telefoniert. Sie haben mir gesagt, dass die ES Modelle vor den AM Modellen zusammengebaut werden und dass der Termin KW 6/8 bleibt. Dann heißt es wohl warten, leider.


----------



## RadelRalf (3. Januar 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe eben mit Canyon telefoniert. Sie haben mir gesagt, dass die ES Modelle vor den AM Modellen zusammengebaut werden und dass der Termin KW 6/8 bleibt.



Danke für die Info!
Schade, aber wenn der angekündigte Termin gehalten wird ist es auch i.O.
Beim Thema Terminzusagen bin ich ein wengig pedantisch aber das bringt mein Job so mit sich.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## DoubleU (3. Januar 2008)

RadelRalf schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es ähnlich am 19.12.07 ein AM 8 XL in schwarz bestellt mit der Maverick Speedball Stüze. Als LT wurde KW 6/7 angegeben. Ich hoffe es geht schneller
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf


 
Hey Ralf, dann kann es ja nexte Saison richtig abgehen was? 
Ich hoffe und z.Zt. sieht es so aus, als ob ich auch mal wieder bei euch in Leverkusen mitfahren kann - vermutlich auch regelmäßig.
Wieviele seid ihr denn z.Zt. oder ist allg. Winterschlaf angesagt?

Also ich sach mal bis denne

Gruß an Willi, Holger, Michael usw.

Frank


----------



## RadelRalf (3. Januar 2008)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Hey Ralf, dann kann es ja nexte Saison richtig abgehen was?
> Ich hoffe und z.Zt. sieht es so aus, als ob ich auch mal wieder bei euch in Leverkusen mitfahren kann - vermutlich auch regelmäßig.
> Wieviele seid ihr denn z.Zt. oder ist allg. Winterschlaf angesagt?
> 
> ...




Hi Frank, 
ich freue mich auch schon wie ein Schneekönig auf die KW 6.

Bin aber auch in den letzten zwei Monaten seltener mit den Bahnhofsbikern gefahren entweder stimmte das Wetter nicht oder ich hatte andere Termine, aber bald ist ja wieder Sommer  .
Cu
Ralf


----------



## DocMalzbier (3. Januar 2008)

Habe mein Nerve ES 8.0 in grün am 10. Dezember bestellt und mir wurde ein voraussichtlicher Montagetermin in der KW 5/6 mitgeteilt.

Heute habe ich die freudige Nachricht erhalten, dass das Bike fertig montiert ist und bereits versandfertig bereitsteht.  

Super, so schnell habe ich gar nicht mit dem neuen Bike gerechnet. Jetzt muss ich mich aber schnell um die Pedalen kümmern......

Danke Canyon! Meine Schwester wird sich nun auch bald ein Canyon zulegen.


----------



## Racerbike (4. Januar 2008)

So, endlich kann ich mein Nerve XC 5.0 abholen...

Habe grad eben die Mitteilung bekommen das ich es Abholen kann. 

Der einzige Nachteil ist das ich erst im lauf der nächsten Woche das Fahrrad holen kann  

Aber dann kann man es krachen lassen yeah  

Freu Freu Freu


----------



## Aldi (4. Januar 2008)

Hi Biker,
bei mir läufts bislang auch besser als erwartet:
ich habe am 7.12. mein ES 8 bestellt, und mir wurde KW 6/7 als Montagetermin genannt.
Vorgestern habe ich nun die freudige mail bekommen, dass es doch schon fertig ist. Die Überweisung ist getaetigt, das Bike ist unterwegs.
Doch da ich im Ausland bin, muss ich mich wohl noch ca 1 Woche gedulden.
Sobald ichs habe, und die Modifikationen erledigt sind, stelle ich ein Bild rein.

Also, frohes Warten.

Gruesse aus Spanien,

Aldi


----------



## DocMalzbier (6. Januar 2008)

Habe jetzt mein neues ES 8.0 zusammengeschraubt. Ging eigentlich alles recht easy  , nur bei der Steckachse von der Pike war ich mir nicht so sicher. Und das lag sicherlich nicht nur daran, dass mein bisheriges Bike über 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und ich daher mit der "neuen" Technik Probleme habe. Damit nur kurz ein paar Anmerkungen von mir bezüglich der Maxle 360 Steckachse.

Bei der Pike wird als Steckachse eine Maxle 360 von SRAM eingesetzt. Nun steht im Manual von Canyon (Stand Juli 2007, 8 Ausgabe), dass der Spannhebel der Steckachse sich nach dem Schließen nicht mehr drehen lassen darf. Jedoch handelt es sich bei der Maxle 360 im ein Produkt aus dem Modelljahr 2008. Für diese Version gelten die Ausführungen aus dem Canyon Manual wohl nicht mehr. Der Spannhebel lässt sich sehr wohl nach dem Schließen drehen. Aus einem anderen Beitrag im Forum ergibt sich das gleiche Ergebnis 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298681&highlight=maxle+360

Wenn ich mit meiner Ausführung falsch liege, lasst es mich bitte kurz wissen. Nicht das ich nachher noch im Krankenhaus liege und mein schönes neues Bike nicht richtig einfahren kann.

Chris


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2008)

bei mir steht zum Maxle 360° nur das ich den Hebel nach dem schließen nicht mehr drehen *soll*. Davon das er sich nicht mehr drehen lässt steht da nix. Und bisher hält auch alles bestens zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldi (7. Januar 2008)

Demo zum Maxle 360 - Sytem...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=02HeyLFO9sM


Gruss....Aldi


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. Januar 2008)

ding dong...

...hallo - noch ein wartender.
war am 05.01. in koblenz, nur mal so zum schauen (is ja quasi um die ecke) habe aber dann ein "nerve am 6.0 weiß" bestellt...
termin: anfang/mitte april 08... ...da hab ich erst gar nich mehr nach der kw gefragt  
nun ja - vorfreude - und wenn's dann da is fahr ich mit'm zug hin und dann gleich als jungfernfahrt (für locals: über denzerheide und lahnhöhenweg) nach haus' 

ciao


----------



## Christian_74 (7. Januar 2008)

Vergesse an dem Tag aber die Pedale nicht!


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. Januar 2008)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Vergesse an dem Tag aber die Pedale nicht!



  
das wär's noch


----------



## Shadow84 (7. Januar 2008)

yeah, mein bike ist heute auch raus, 2-4 Tage und dann ist es hier, schön aufs Weekend 

Gruss


----------



## fahrer77 (8. Januar 2008)

Am 2.1.08 Canyon Nerve XC 7,0 Special Edition Pussji White in M bestellt. Habe heute mit Canyon telefonisch Kontakt aufgenommen und bestätigt bekommen, dass das Bike heute oder morgen zusammengebastelt wird....Das tönt schon mal nicht schlecht. Hoffe das Bike ist nächste Woche da. Mein altes HT fällt gerade auseinander...

Komisch war aber, dass auf der Auftragsbestätigung Coast Nerve XC drauf steht.  Anscheinend darf Canyon die Bikes in der Schweiz nicht unter dem Namen Canyon verkaufen und nennt sie dann einfach Coast. Eigentlich auch nicht schlecht. "From the Canyon to the Coast". Das ist eine geile Ansage für diesen Sommer 

Melde mich wenn das Baby Startklar ist...

Cheers!


----------



## Shadow84 (8. Januar 2008)

Salü,

sind einfach aufkleber, welche entfernbar sind...

Gibt eben auch einen CH Hersteller mit dem Namen Canyon

Gruss


----------



## Canyon-Paul (8. Januar 2008)

Hi, "bald" kommt ja mein neues Bike. Kann mir einer sagen, was da für Ventile dran sind am Rad? Habe direkt an einer Tanke gewohnt und habe dort mein Rad aufgepumpt. Doch jetzt bin ich umgezogen und müsste mir eine Pumpe zulegen. Sind am Nerve AM auch die "Autoventile" oder die kleineren dünnen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man die nennt.


----------



## fahrer77 (8. Januar 2008)

Shadow84 schrieb:


> Salü,
> 
> sind einfach aufkleber, welche entfernbar sind...
> 
> ...



Wurde mir telefonisch auch so bestätigt. Find ich eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Sind die anderen Aufkleber wie z.B. Nerve XC auf dem oberen Rohr auch abnehmbar? Wäre cool wenn ich das Bike voll "cleanen" könnte. Ich weiss ja was es ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (8. Januar 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Sind am Nerve AM auch die "Autoventile" oder die kleineren dünnen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie man die nennt.



Dass sind "Sclaverand" - Ventile. Findest auch an jedem Rennrad. Schau mal bei Wikipedia!

Und wennst schon dabei bist - auch gleich auf der Kännjonn-Seite. Da siehst ja die Bildchen der Räder. Denke, es ist schon zu erkennen, was da verbaut ist. Ich denk aber, das so ziemlich alle Radl mit diesem Ventiltyp ausgestattet sind.

G.


----------



## Jrsd (8. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte fast etwas Wichtiges verpasst: wir sind in KW2   !!! Nur noch 18 Wochen, und dann kommt mein Torque ES. Übrigens, Thema Lieferzeit, hat jemand das hier schon probiert: http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=118 ?


----------



## agnes (8. Januar 2008)

ich geselle mich dazu. heute eine Spectral AX 9.0 SL  bestellt.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (8. Januar 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Ich hätte fast etwas Wichtiges verpasst: wir sind in KW2   !!! Nur noch 18 Wochen, und dann kommt mein Torque ES. Übrigens, Thema Lieferzeit, hat jemand das hier schon probiert: http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=118 ?



Jupp, ich habe es eben probiert. Laut Auftragsbestätigung KW 6/7. 

Hier, was ich eben von der Lieferzeitenanfrage bekommen habe:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> Das von Ihnen gewünschte Rad in der angegebenen Größe und Farbe ist
> voraussichtlich
> ab KW 14/15 verfügbar.
> Hierbei handelt es sich um den voraussichtlichen Montagetermin bei einer heute eingehenden Bestellung. Unser Bestand ändert sich allerdings minütlich.




Ich habe nach nach einem Nerve AM 5.0 in Weiß gefragt. Ich hoffe, dass der "richtige" Montagetermin bleibt.


----------



## Santa Claus (8. Januar 2008)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> ding dong...
> 
> ...hallo - noch ein wartender.
> war am 05.01. in koblenz, nur mal so zum schauen (is ja quasi um die ecke) habe aber dann ein "nerve am 6.0 weiß" bestellt...
> ...



bist du wohl zu spät da gewesen. ich habe für das selbe bike MT in Kw 6-7 oder ist da etwas dazwischen gekommen bei canyon??? Rhein zugefroren oder Containerschiff verursacht stau, weil ladung verloren oder sowas komisches halt...


----------



## Imothep (8. Januar 2008)

Würde mir auch gerne ein Canyon kaufen, Zahlung per Nachname ist allerdings eher unpraktisch weil die Post in Österreich da kräftig mitschneidet und extra Gebühren an der Haustür verrechnet.

Lieber wäre mir die Zahlung per Vorabüberweisung oder Kreditkarte.
Wisst ihr wann die Kohle fällig wird? Bucht Canyon den Betrag erst ab wenn das Rad rausgeht oder muss man bei Bestellung zahlen und sieht dann sechs Monate lang weder Geld noch Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (8. Januar 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Würde mir auch gerne ein Canyon kaufen, Zahlung per Nachname ist allerdings eher unpraktisch[...]



http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?q=19


----------



## Imothep (8. Januar 2008)

Upsi, vielen Dank!


----------



## crossy-pietro (9. Januar 2008)

Santa Claus schrieb:


> bist du wohl zu spät da gewesen. ich habe für das selbe bike MT in Kw 6-7 oder ist da etwas dazwischen gekommen bei canyon??? Rhein zugefroren oder Containerschiff verursacht stau, weil ladung verloren oder sowas komisches halt...



uurghh..../&%§$")/%$

du glücklicher!! neid!!
wann hast du's bestellt?
wenn's ungefähr der gleiche termin war, müsste ich nochmal nachhören - gibt's doch net...!


----------



## Santa Claus (9. Januar 2008)

@crossy-pietro   habe am 06.12.2007 bestellt also relativ zeitig. es kann ja sein das die erste lieferung schon ausverkauft ist und du schon in die nächste mit deiner bestellung geraten bist.


----------



## GerhardO (9. Januar 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Ich hätte fast etwas Wichtiges verpasst: wir sind in KW2   !!! Nur noch 18 Wochen, und dann kommt mein Torque ES.



Darüber reden wir in der ersten Maiwoche nochmal!


----------



## Vilsa (9. Januar 2008)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Fr 7.0   

Ich hab KW 14, angeblich


----------



## agnes (9. Januar 2008)

so heute kam post von canyon^^ liefertermin für mein spectral sl9 11kw woche. da bin ich mal gespannt. dann kann ich die wald und feld wege unsicher machen.


----------



## Jrsd (9. Januar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> DarÃ¼ber reden wir in der ersten Maiwoche nochmal!





Also, da brauchen wir nicht bis Mai zu warten. Es gibt nur 2 MÃ¶glichkeiten:

Szenario A, das Rad ist da:

_Yipiee, habâ heute mein Torque ES bekommen. Sieht das schÃ¶n aus! Kann nicht warten, bis ich ein paar Dellen in den Rahmen reindrÃ¼cken kann._​
Szenario B, KW21 und immer noch nichts in Sicht, da z.B. die Formula âthe Oneâ immer noch nicht geliefert wurden:
_Ich habâ das Ding abbestellt. Ich war sowieso schon frustriert, dass mein ESX letztes Jahr geklaut wurde. Ich kann noch auf meinem alten HT fahren, und noch lÃ¤nger warten, da in wenigen Wochen wieder die âHerbst Spezialâ FahrrÃ¤der kommen._​
Also Szenario A gefÃ¤llt mir besser, aber wenn Szenario B kommt, dann kann ich trotzdem froh sein, so viel Vorfreude gefÃ¼hlt zu haben.


----------



## klaus_fusion (10. Januar 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> ... aber wenn Szenario B kommt, dann kann ich trotzdem froh sein, so viel Vorfreude gefühlt zu haben.





*  Länger Warten = Mehr Vorfreude  *



* Glückwunsch, du hast richtig bestellt.* Mehr Vorfreude bekommst du bei fast keinem anderen Hersteller.


PS: Bin ich froh, dass meine Vorfreude schon rum ist.


----------



## wusi (10. Januar 2008)

So habe jetzt auch bestellt. Ein Grand Canyon Ultimate Special Edition in schwarz Gr. M. Dienstag bestellt, heute Bestätigung bekommen dass der voraussichtliche Montagetermin KW 2/3 ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mic133 (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
hatte am 10.12. ein Nerve AM 5.0 bestellt mit voraussichtigen Montagetermin von KW 5/6. Habe nun die Meldung bekommen das das Bike bereits montiert und Versandfertig ist.  

grüsse
markus


----------



## Santa Claus (14. Januar 2008)

mic133 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hatte am 10.12. ein Nerve AM 5.0 bestellt mit voraussichtigen Montagetermin von KW 5/6. Habe nun die Meldung bekommen das das Bike bereits montiert und Versandfertig ist.
> 
> grüsse
> markus



was was was was was . habe am 6.12.07 das am 6 bestellt und noch keine nachricht....mensch ich zitter schon wieder...VMT war auch kw 5-6


----------



## Canyon-Paul (14. Januar 2008)

Hi, ich habe auch das AM 5.0 bestellt. Bestellung ging noch am Abend rein, als die HP online gekommen ist. Welche Farbe hast Du?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (14. Januar 2008)

Was ich ganz vergessen habe. GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!^^


----------



## Canyon-Paul (14. Januar 2008)

Meine Bestellbestätigung (30.11.07) die ich bekommen habe sagt, dass der Montagetermin KW 6/7 ist. Komisch


----------



## mic133 (14. Januar 2008)

Farbe Schwarz und Grösse L.

markus


----------



## Canyon-Paul (14. Januar 2008)

Ok, danke, ich in Weiß.


----------



## Vilsa (14. Januar 2008)

Hab ebend bei Canyon angerufen, Lieferzeit fürs Torque is noch KW 14


----------



## Canyon-Paul (14. Januar 2008)

Du hast nicht zufällig nach dem AM für mich gefragt? =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Januar 2008)

Yeeha! AM 5.0 soeben geordert! Vorraussichtlich 6./7. KW!

Samy


----------



## Imothep (14. Januar 2008)

Habe heute ein FR 9.0 in sand blasted bestellt, halbe Stunde später bekam ich einen Anruf dass dieses Modell komplett ausverkauft ist, aber in knuckle white ist noch ein Stück übrig. Habe es dann eben in weiß genommen, ist auch geil.

Liefertermin voraussichtlich Ende April/Anfang Mai. 

Übrigens hat mir der nette Herr bei 171 cm Körpergröße und 81 cm Schrittlänge zu Rahmengröße S geraten, anstatt M wie es das PPS-System ermittelt hat. 
Ich bin gespannt und als Canyon-Neukunde vom schnellen und offensichtlich kompetenten Service positiv überrascht.

Ich freu mich!


----------



## Jrsd (14. Januar 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Übrigens hat mir der nette Herr bei 171 cm Körpergröße und 81 cm Schrittlänge zu Rahmengröße S geraten, anstatt M wie es das PPS-System ermittelt hat.
> Ich bin gespannt und als Canyon-Neukunde vom schnellen und offensichtlich kompetenten Service positiv überrascht.
> 
> Ich freu mich!



Gut, jemand positiv ins Wartezimmer! Und es gibt noch einen Grund sich zu freuen: wir sind jetzt in KW3 , nur noch 16 bis 17 Wochen zum Torque ES, Yipee!!!


----------



## Shadow84 (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo und Adieu...

Ich melde mich hiermit offiziell aus dem Wartezimmer ab, mein Canyon Nerve ES 8 ist heute bei mir eingetroffen...

Das Rad musste ich bei der Post holen, da ich tagsüber nicht zu Hause war... Mit dem Auto (Cabrio) zur Post und weil das Paket somnst keinen Platz hatte offen wieder nach Hause gefahren, hab einige komische Blicke geerntet und mich köstlich amüsiert... Kalt wars aber...

Dann zu Hause angekommen hab ich erstmal alle Dinge montiert, Scheibenbremsen musste ich ajustieren, dann Licht ans Fahrrad gepappt und weil ich gerade dabei war auch noch den tacho montiert...

Frisch fröhlich ein erstes Ausfährtchen gemacht und bemerkt, dass die vordere Schaltung nicht funktioniert... der Drahtzug hatte sich beim Transport gelöst, war nicht ganz raus, aber gelöst...

Naja man ist ja enthusiast und hat sich sowieso geschworen das Ganze zu lernen, also habe ich mich daran gemacht die Schaltung wider Instand zusetzen und zu justieren, und das hat dann auch geklappt, wenn ich auch ein wenig länger hatte (wie lange lass ich lieber mal weg) auf alle Fälle komme ich gerade von einer einstündigen Nachtfahrt mit meinem ES 8 zurück, bin vollkommen begeistert, bin froh dass ich es in XL genommen hab und freu mich nun darauf die Federelemente etc,. zu justieren.

Noch als Randbemerkung, das ES ist für mich fast schon leicht, zumindest nach meinem Kona Hoss Deluxe, freu mich auf alle Fälle wie ein Honigkuchenpferd, oder wie auch immer 

Gruss,

Marcus


----------



## Santa Claus (15. Januar 2008)

Also ich muss mal ein ganz großes lob an Canyon loswerden. die bekommen das dieses Jahr ja richtig gut hin mit den auslieferungen und wartezeiten....      
Auch wenns bei den torks noch bissel hapert....... Hoffentlich kommt nichts dazwischen dieses jahr... da die ja hier alle in streiklaune sind....


----------



## GerhardO (15. Januar 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Und es gibt noch einen Grund sich zu freuen: wir sind jetzt in KW3 , nur noch 16 bis 17 Wochen zum Torque ES, Yipee!!!



Deiner Vorfreude (gell, Klaus!) nach zu urteilen, wirst Du wohl richtig enttäuscht sein, wenn das Radl dann endlich da ist...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (15. Januar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Deiner Vorfreude (gell, Klaus!) nach zu urteilen, wirst Du wohl richtig enttäuscht sein, wenn das Radl dann endlich da ist...!



Jetzt das du es erwähnst, ich habe mir in dieses Wartezimmer schon gemütlich gemacht  . Spass beiseite, natürlich bin ich mit der Wartezeit nicht begeistert. Aber immer hier kommen zu jammern würde mir auch nichts bringen. Vielleicht kann das manche bei der Warterei trösten zu wissen, dass meinem Rad erst in KW 19/20 kommen soll. Und was soll man sowieso ins Wartezimmer tun?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo, habe gerade mit einem netten Canyonmitarbeiter telefoniert. Ich habe die freudige Nachricht bekommen, dass mein Fahrrad nächste Woche montiert wird und Ende übernächster Woche bei mir sein. Da Wird aus KW 6/7 Ende Januar. =)


----------



## andy01 (15. Januar 2008)

Hey,
habe gerade ein nerve am 6 bestellt vlt. 14/15 Kw.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (15. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht ist die erste Lieferung schon verkauft. Ich habe Ende November bestellt.


----------



## andy01 (15. Januar 2008)

Kann sein der von der hotline hat halt gesagt das in den lezten tagen sehr viele bestellungen eingegangen sind.


----------



## happytom (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich hatte mein AM 7.0 (schwarz, Größe S) am 29.11.07 bestellt. Habe heute die Mail von Canyon bekommen, dass das Radl zu mir unterwegs ist. Das wäre dann ungefähr einen Monat früher als erwartet - geht doch!!!


----------



## oo7 (16. Januar 2008)

Am 7.12. ein AM6 in weiß/M bestellt .... heute Rechnung in der mail!

... jetzt fehlt nur noch mein Torque!!! *canyonanfeuer*


----------



## vanmaxis (16. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube darauf werden wir wohl noch eine weile Warten müssen!!! Leider


----------



## GerhardO (16. Januar 2008)

Keine Angst - ich bin ja immer bei euch!


----------



## Meisterbrau (16. Januar 2008)

AM 6.0 schwarz in größe M in der vorweihnachtswoche bestellt, heute meldet Canyon per mail vollzug! Prima, gut drei bis vier wochen vor der zeit (kw 6-7). Canyon scheint mit seinen lieferzeiten sehr gut zu liegen. 
Melde mich hiermit aus  dem wartezimmer ab. 

Gruß, Meisterbrau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XSnailX (16. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

hab mir letzte Woche auch ein AM 5.0 L Schnuckle White bestellt... war wohl einer der ersten, die erst aus dem zweiten Schwung KW14/15 beliefert werden können, weil einen Tag vorher bei der Anfrage hieß es noch KW6/7... "aber die Situation kann sich minütlich ändern"... (hab ich Depp für krude Marketingtaktik gehalten!)
 
Also mach ichs mir auch mal gemütlich hier!

Euch Allen viel Vorfreude beim Warten...

Carsten


----------



## Aldi (16. Januar 2008)

ES 8 ist heute morgen angekommen. (Gr. S - gruen)
Angekuendigt war KW 6, nun doch schon da 
In den naechsten Tagen werd ich div. Aenderungen vornehmen, danach stell ich mal ein Foto in den Gallerie-Thread.

Gruesse aus Spanien.....Aldi.


----------



## Imothep (17. Januar 2008)

Hat das Torque FR 9.0 eigentlich die Möglichkeit einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren? Wahrscheinlich nicht...


----------



## DoubleU (17. Januar 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Hat das Torque FR 9.0 eigentlich die Möglichkeit einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren? Wahrscheinlich nicht...


 
Nicht wirklich. Nur am Sattelrohr bzw. an der Sattelstütze mit dafür vorgesehen Haltern (wer was anderes weiß möge mich belehren). Jedenfalls ist da Trinkrucksack angesagt, denn nen Bekannter von mir "feilt" sich ständig mit dem Hinterrad die Trinkflasche auf beim abwärts Gas geben (und dann runtergestelltem Sattel).


----------



## kitestar (17. Januar 2008)

Das war ja mal richtig fix, Dienstag 8.1.08 ein Nerve 7.0 bestellt und gerade habe ich es aus dem Karton geholt. Mit der Wartezeit kann ich leben. Ich habe aber auch schon mal fast 4 Monate auf mein Rennrad gewartet.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Imothep (17. Januar 2008)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Nur am Sattelrohr bzw. an der Sattelstütze mit dafür vorgesehen Haltern (wer was anderes weiß möge mich belehren). Jedenfalls ist da Trinkrucksack angesagt, denn nen Bekannter von mir "feilt" sich ständig mit dem Hinterrad die Trinkflasche auf beim abwärts Gas geben (und dann runtergestelltem Sattel).



Naja, Trinkrucksack habe ich, aber ich habe für Nightrides eine Selbstbaulampe mit Flaschenakku, das ist natürlich blöd.


----------



## thto (17. Januar 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Naja, Trinkrucksack habe ich, aber ich habe für Nightrides eine Selbstbaulampe mit Flaschenakku, das ist natürlich blöd.



lampe auf den helm und akku in  den rucksack


----------



## Imothep (17. Januar 2008)

thto schrieb:


> lampe auf den helm und akku in  den rucksack



Habe schon zwei LED-Lampen am Helm. Und die 35 Watt-HID ist ein wenig zu schwer für den Helm.


----------



## Sandman633 (17. Januar 2008)

so, gerade eben ein Grand Canyon 8.0 sowie ein WXC 5.0 bestellt  . 

Das GC habe ich trotz Expressbike-Verfügbarkeit für Mitte/Ende März geordert (so kann ich mein altes im Winter noch richtig runterschrubben und mich dann im Frühjahr aufs neue schwingen).

Die WXC sind ohnehin erst ab Ende April verfügbar.

Weiss einer wie das gehändelt wird mit den (Vor)-Bestellung, fifo oder wie läuft das?

Naja, auf jeden Fall werde/n ich/wir das Wartezimmer so schnell nicht verlassen können  

Greetz Sandman633


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadelRalf (17. Januar 2008)

Melde mich dann auch ab   Mein AM  8 steht ab heute zur abholung bereit, vermutlich werde ich es am Samstag abholen . Der ursprüngliche Termin war KW 6 / 7!
Großes LOB an Canyon, die Terminen werden  dieses Jahr alle gehalten und sogar noch deutlich unterboten!!!  
Gruß
Ralf

PS. Auf der Canyon Seite gibt es jetzt einige AM´s auch als Expressbikes  http://www.canyon.com/service/expressbikes.html


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. Januar 2008)

Hoffe dann mal bald Bilder von den AMs zu sehen. Meins wird Ende nächster Woche kommen. Bis dahin würde ich gerne mal eins in Natura sehen.
Allen auf alle Fälle viel Spaß mit euren Fahrrädern. Und denen, die warten müssen eine schöne Zeit voller Vorfreude =)


----------



## Jrsd (17. Januar 2008)

Sandman633 schrieb:


> Weiss einer wie das gehändelt wird mit den (Vor)-Bestellung, fifo oder wie läuft das?


Das würde ich gerne auch mal wissen. Wahrscheinlich wird das nicht nur FIFOmäsig gehandelt, das ist auch modelabhängig. z.B. Oo7 und ich haben Anfang/Mitte Dezember unsere Torque ES bestellt, und haben beide KW19/20 als Montagetermin bekommen.


----------



## Didi123 (17. Januar 2008)

RadelRalf schrieb:


> Großes LOB an Canyon, die Terminen werden  dieses Jahr alle gehalten und sogar noch deutlich unterboten!!!



Schrei' lieber ned so laut, letztes Jahr hat's am Anfang auch noch recht reibungslos geklappt...


----------



## happytom (17. Januar 2008)

Also hier mal frisch aus dem Karton mein neues Nerve AM 7.0 (wundert euch nicht es ist ein S - also ohne Gusset) Sieht übrigends in natura noch viel geiler aus!!!

















...es werden bestimmt in Zukunft noch einige Fotos in Aktion folgen!!!!

Grüße von der Ostalb


----------



## markus92 (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
sei mir bitte nicht böde, aber i-wie finde ich die weißen Leitungen und die graue Gabel nicht sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## happytom (17. Januar 2008)

Ist klar Geschmackssache. Hatte Anfangs auch Bedenken als ich die neuen Modelle gesehen habe aber ich finde es harmoniert in natura ganz gut!!!


----------



## timson1000 (18. Januar 2008)

schönes bike
@happytom: wie groß/ klein bist du, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Aldi (18. Januar 2008)

Originalzustand, frisch aus der Kiste



nach div. Aenderungen, stell ich wieder Fotos ein.

Saludos....Thomas.


----------



## Aldi (18. Januar 2008)

PS:
wie kann ich denn Fotos in orig. Groesse hier reinstellen??
Bei mir erscheinen immer nur die kleinen Thumbnails zum anklicken.

Danke im Voraus, Gruss....Thomas.


----------



## GerhardO (18. Januar 2008)

In der Galerie das Bild aufmachen und dann in der vollen Größe rechte Maustaste - Grafikadresse kopieren und feddisch!

Hab schon ganz vergessen, wie hübsch die Seitenstrahler sind!


----------



## Aldi (18. Januar 2008)

test:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=137385&stc=1&d=1200655289


sorry, so klappts aber auch nicht, erscheint nur der Link.

was tun ?????


----------



## GerhardO (18. Januar 2008)

Du hast doch im Antwortfenster den Button "Grafik einfügen" Wenn das kleine Fenster aufmacht, die Grafikadresse des geöffneten, GROSSEN Bildes einfügen. Dann müssts passen.

G.


----------



## Aldi (18. Januar 2008)

noch nen Test:












sorry, klappt leider auch so nicht.

Naja.....


----------



## DoubleU (18. Januar 2008)

Aldi schrieb:


> Originalzustand, frisch aus der Kiste
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 137383
> 
> ...


 
Geiler Karton!
Ne, im Ernst. Grats und viel Spaß.

Ich finde allerdings die weißen Leitungen dieses Jahr auch nicht so prall. Die graue Gabel dagegen ist doch ok.


----------



## Aldi (18. Januar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Hab schon ganz vergessen, wie hübsch die Seitenstrahler sind!



form follows function 
Der LRS wird übrigens verkauft, siehe Signatur.

Saludos....Thomas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## happytom (18. Januar 2008)

@timson1000: 1,70m (ohne Schuhe!!!)


----------



## Aldi (18. Januar 2008)

jetzt hats geklappt


----------



## Peter K (20. Januar 2008)

Hatte in der Weihnachtswoche (war der 21. oder 22.12.) ein Nerve ES 9 Herbstedition in XL bestellt. Die Lieferung war, trotz Feiertage und Jahreswechsel, am 04. Januar 2008 !!  Schneller geht es eigentlich nimmer.


----------



## ritzelw (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Yellowstone Anfang Dezember bestellt, es sollte laut Canyon erst in KW 10 geliefert werden - dann kam letzte Woche doch schon die Rechnung und gestern habe ich es bekommen!!! Geht doch!


----------



## markus92 (20. Januar 2008)

Lasst mal Bilder sehen!!!


----------



## Vilsa (20. Januar 2008)

Gibts hier noch mehr die auf ihr Torque warten oder die länger als KW14 warten müssen !?


----------



## ritzelw (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

so, hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Yellowstone 4.0, Größe S.


----------



## vanmaxis (20. Januar 2008)

Ja Torque ES Frameset  Liefertermin 12/13 Woche.


----------



## Werner Amort (20. Januar 2008)

uh schick das Yellowstone 4.0

hab mir das gleiche bestellt anfang letzter Woche 
war zum Glück ein Expressrad 

hoffe ich bekomm das auf nächsten Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vilsa (20. Januar 2008)

Das Yellowstone sieht geil aus


----------



## Jrsd (20. Januar 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Gibts hier noch mehr die auf ihr Torque warten oder die länger als KW14 warten müssen !?



Ja, ich. Torque ES mitte Dezember bestellt, KW19/20 bereit.


----------



## Vilsa (20. Januar 2008)

Heftig  

Ich will unbedingt fahren aber ohne Rad geht das ja leider schlecht..


----------



## Sandman633 (20. Januar 2008)

Sandman633 schrieb:


> so, gerade eben ein Grand Canyon 8.0 sowie ein WXC 5.0 bestellt  .
> 
> Das GC habe ich trotz Expressbike-Verfügbarkeit für Mitte/Ende März geordert (so kann ich mein altes im Winter noch richtig runterschrubben und mich dann im Frühjahr aufs neue schwingen).
> 
> ...


Man ist Canyon schnell im Augenblick.

Samstag war schon die Auftragsbestätigung im Briefkasten. Das Grand Canyon wird schnellstmöglich gebaut und ich kann es nach Bedarf abholen. Das WXC hat Termin 19KW.

Greetz Sandman633


----------



## Pitchshifter (21. Januar 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Ja, ich. Torque ES mitte Dezember bestellt, KW19/20 bereit.


*Ich deute das so, dass in der zweiten Mai-Woche erstmals die Torque ES Rahmen zur Hand genommen werden um sie zu bestücken.* Liefertermin ist erst später !!!



Eigentlich schade, dass das Torque so gut wie das Schlußlicht darstellt! Einen Monat später fängt schon der erste Abverkauf von einer größeren Handelskette in Österr. an und noch ein paar Monate später gibt's auch schon wieder die Canyon Bikes preisreduziert. Rahmen alleine ist unverhältnismäßig teuer also heißt es Geduld haben.

Finde, dass Canyon mehr Mitarbeiter beschäftigen sollte, damit die Wartezeit verkürzt wird (sofern das "die" Lösung wäre ...). Ist nicht gerade fein wenn Teil der Kunden erst zu Saisonmitte die Bikes erhält .


----------



## Jrsd (21. Januar 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> *Ich deute das so, dass in der zweiten Mai-Woche erstmals die Torque ES Rahmen zur Hand genommen werden um sie zu bestücken.* Liefertermin ist erst später !!!



 Und woher solltest du das bitte wissen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imothep (21. Januar 2008)

Mein am 14. Jänner bestelltes Torque FR 9.0 ist voraussichtlich erst in KW 19/20 fertig.


----------



## GerhardO (21. Januar 2008)

"The same procedure as last year, Miss Sophie?"

"The same procedure as *every* year, James!"


----------



## tobssn (21. Januar 2008)

Na dann, reihe ich mich auch mal ein. Heute ein Spectral AX 7.0 bestellt. Vorraussichtlich KW 15/16 abholbereit,
das werden lange 8 Wochen...


----------



## Donauwelle (21. Januar 2008)

Nun sitz ich auch mit im Wartezimmer, 
WXC 5.0 am 15.01.2008 bestellt, Monagetermin voraussichtlich 18/19 Woche. Also Geduld, Geduld.....


----------



## agnes (21. Januar 2008)

so werde mich aus dem wartezimmer wieder verabschieden. mein bike ist fertig^^ knapp ein monat habe ich gewartet. und geliefter sollte es in ca. 4 wochen^^

aso is ein spectral sl 9.


----------



## Pitchshifter (21. Januar 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Und woher solltest du das bitte wissen???


 "Montagetermin KW 19/20" laut Anfrage bei Canyon.
 Wann die Kalenderwoche 19/20 ist, verrät der Tischkalender.
 Dass es später werden kann verrät das "voraussichtlich ab" in der Antwort.
 Und das es vorraussichtlich später wird, beweist die Vergangenheit.
 Montagebeginn ist nicht automatisch gleich der Liefertermin ...
 Dass die Torque ES Rahmen erstmals in KW 19/20 zur Hand genommen werden hast Du bewiesen. Weil unabhängig ob im Dez. oder jetzt bestellt - "vorraussichtlich KW 19/20" ist gleich geblieben. Daher die Vermutung, dass das Torque so ziemlich das Schlußlicht bei der Montage ist. 

Im Juni kauf ich mir kein Bike mehr - Ende Juni / Anfang Juli gibt's schon den ersten Mid-Sale-Abverkauf bei den Händlern ...


*Torque Expressbikes wären nicht schlecht!*


----------



## Santa Claus (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ELVIS HAS LEFT THE BUILDING!!!!

heute per mail.............


Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.

Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Postlaufzeit innerhalb von Deutschland
durchschnittlich 2-4 Tage beträgt. Ihr Paket wird von DHL angeliefert.

Sollten Sie zum Zeitpunkt der Anlieferung an der Lieferadresse nicht
anzutreffen sein, finden Sie in Ihrem Briefkasten eine Benachrichtigung.
Die Ware muss innerhalb der nächsten 7 Werktage bei der genannten
Postfiliale abgeholt werden.

Zzgl. zum Rechnungsbetrag wird eine Nachnahmegebühr von ¬ 2,- berechnet.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Koblenz


Ich meld mich dann mal nach ca 8 wochen aus dem Wartezimmer ab...


Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 weiß

wünsch euch noch ne angenehme Zeit im Wartezimmer, und das diese schnell vergeht.....


----------



## andy01 (21. Januar 2008)

Hey, wann hast du dein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 bestellt??

Wenn du es hast, stelle dann mal paar Bilder rein.


----------



## daviDH90 (21. Januar 2008)

warte auch auf ein canyon Nerve AM 6.0 in weiß...hab aber leider auch erst vor einer woche bestellt.
"Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 15" 
das werden 3 lange Monate....
wie lang dauert es a noch ca. - vom montagetermin bis zum liefertermin? -.-


----------



## daviDH90 (21. Januar 2008)

jetzt ist das Nerve AM 9/8/7 als express bike aufgelistet..nur nicht das Am 6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy01 (21. Januar 2008)

ja das ist toll nur das 6.0 nicht, was ich auch in weiß bestellt habe......


----------



## wartool (21. Januar 2008)

so.. ich habs getan und reihe mich hier mal ein.

Mein Nerve AM 8.0 soll angeblich Ende dieser Woche, Anfang nächster zur Abholung bereitstehen 

mal abwarten.


----------



## Santa Claus (21. Januar 2008)

andy01 schrieb:


> Hey, wann hast du dein Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 bestellt??
> 
> Wenn du es hast, stelle dann mal paar Bilder rein.



In der Nikolauswoche. ich glaube es war am 7.12.
hab extra bestellt bevor der katalog rausgekommen ist damit mir nicht das passiert wie den anderen hier die bis kw 14 15 warten müssen.


----------



## antiii (21. Januar 2008)

Nach laengerem Ueberlegen reihe ich mich auch hier ein  

LUX MR 8.0


----------



## agnes (21. Januar 2008)

sehr schönes bike

nunja mein spectral ist auch schon fertig...war auch am anfang am überlegen ob lux oder spec...aber ich rase nicht so deshalb spec für mich.


edit: ach was für eine farbe hast du genommen?


----------



## joopen (23. Januar 2008)

Dienstag Nacht ein Grand Canyon Ultimate Special Edition in weiß bestellt. Heute wurde es verschickt. Sollte also diese Woche noch ankommen.


----------



## Santa Claus (23. Januar 2008)

nerve am 6.0 heute erhalten....

hier ein paar fotos...




















sehr sehr geil....


----------



## Vilsa (23. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön  aber meinst du der/die Kleine kann damit schon fahren ?


----------



## ABSsmoky (23. Januar 2008)

Melde mich mal hier AN...hab soeben ein Torque FRX 9.0 bestellt. Soll Mitte bzw. Ende Mai zusammengeschraubt und montiert werden. 
Hab bislang für die diesjährigen Modellserie und den Auslieferungen bezüglich Terminen nur gutes gehört. Da ich noch nie bei Canyon bestellt habe bin ich aber sehr gespannt und kanns jetzt kaum erwarten bis das Bike bei mir ankommt...warte jetzt erstmal auf die Bestellbestätigung per Post.

Bilder folgen natürlich sobald das Baby da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (23. Januar 2008)

Welche Größe ist das AM. Sieht recht klein aus. Danke übrigens für die Bilder. Ich habe mir auch ein AM in Weiß bestellt und ich muss zugeben in natura sieht es echt edel aus. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Santa Claus (23. Januar 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist das AM. Sieht recht klein aus. Danke übrigens für die Bilder. Ich habe mir auch ein AM in Weiß bestellt und ich muss zugeben in natura sieht es echt edel aus. Viel Spaß damit.



Danke, ist ne L


----------



## Canyon-Paul (23. Januar 2008)

Santa Claus schrieb:


> Danke, ist ne L



Hast Du neben den Griffen noch andere Parts geändert?


----------



## Vilsa (23. Januar 2008)

Santa Claus schrieb:


> Danke, ist ne L



Das is L   

Wie groß bist du ?

Die wollen mein Torque in M bauen, ich bin 183cm groß und L sieht jetzt schon total klein aus   Unterscheiden sich die Rahmen soviel bei den Bikes (Nerve, Torque usw.) ?


----------



## loxa789 (23. Januar 2008)

sieht ich echt stark aus passt richtig gut ins kinderzimmer.


----------



## Jerry13 (23. Januar 2008)

Wo her hast du denn die weißen Griffe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oo7 (23. Januar 2008)

Mein AM muss auf der Post übernachten!!!    

.... da muss ich es aber morgen gleich mal polieren   (nach der ersten Waldprobe versteht sich)


----------



## GerhardO (23. Januar 2008)

@ Santa: Ich zerbrech mir schon die ganze Zeit, wie Du das Teil wickeln willst... 

neis beik!

G.


----------



## andy01 (23. Januar 2008)

Santa Claus schrieb:


> nerve am 6.0 heute erhalten....
> 
> hier ein paar fotos...
> 
> ...





Hey, sehr geiles bike, ich muß noch bissel warten.

Viel spaß damit...


----------



## Vilsa (23. Januar 2008)

Klasse immer schön ALLE Bilder zitieren


----------



## andy01 (23. Januar 2008)

Das bike ist so schön, dass kann ruhig öfters rein...


----------



## boedi (24. Januar 2008)

Magst mal ein Foto von der Bremsenseite einstellen, bitte!?


----------



## 320star (24. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade im Outlet ein Torque FR 9.0 für 1.999,- bestellt. Es ist mein zweites Canyon nach einem 2004er Nerve ES 7. Vorfreude und Ungeduld halten sich die Waage. 10 -14 Tage soll es dauern. Wie soll ich mich jetzt auf die Arbeit konzentrieren?  

VG

Frank


----------



## crossy-pietro (24. Januar 2008)

Santa Claus schrieb:


> nerve am 6.0 heute erhalten....
> 
> hier ein paar fotos...
> ...
> ...




uuurrghhh $§(%=/§%
hab anfang jan.08 das gleiche bestellt = kw 14/15
jaja, steck das messer in die wunde rein und dreh's noch um - ich hasse dich  

nee - quatsch natürlich - wünsch dir ganz viel spasss damit   ...und kann's selbst kaum erwarten...

ciao
dr p.


----------



## Santa Claus (24. Januar 2008)

@ Canyon-Paul: ich habe nur die griffe geändert, das soll auch erst mal reichen.

@Vilsa: ich bin 1,84 m und hab ne schrittlänge von 87 cm. ich hätte vielleicht auch ne m genommen aber ich hatte letztes jahr ein grand canyon in m und das war mir eindeutig zu klein. bei mir ist auch das problem wenn ich beim pps sportlich oder bequem einstell das sich die rahmengröße ändert. diesmal hab ich mich für l entschieden und es passt perfekt.

@ Jerry13: Das sind Griffe von SPANK, die gibts in fast jedem Internet-bike-shop. meine sind von bikepartsonline.de 

@ boedi:schau einfach mal bei meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Meisterbrau (24. Januar 2008)

Von meiner seite wirklich großes lob an Canyon: Heute kam mein schwarzes AM 6.0 in M bereits an, nachdem mir letzten mittwoch die rechnung zugemailt worden war. Ist aus kw6-7 letztlich kw4 geworden, super. 

Habe gleich ein paar sachen geändert: 
Sattel: Serie raus und SLR XC rein; 
lenker: monkey lite xc rein; 
laufräder: crossmax-enduro (hatte ich noch) mit Alberts UST rein; 
pedalen: Shimano mx drauf
nur auf griffe warte ich noch, sollten morgen kommen (aus der bucht schraubgriffe propalm, relativ günstig und ich habe gute erfahrung damit gemacht). Am sonntag werde ich mal eine ausgiebige proberunde drehen; bin gespannt, ist mein erstes fully. Werde ich mir wohl zeit nehmen müssen für die ganze einstellerei. 

Bin gespannt, ob Canyon weiter so gut liefert. Meine freundin hat ´n rennrad bestellt, welches ende märz/anfang april kommen soll. Vll hat sie auch glück und es geht schneller. 

Gruß, Meisterbrau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeroellFlitzer (24. Januar 2008)

Nun habe ich mir heute endlich mein langersehntes Nerve XC in schwarz bestellt.

Ich habe ich für das 8.0 entschieden, aber im Nachhinein bin ich am grübeln, ob die Ausstattung bis auf den Dämpfer nicht sogar gleichwertig ist und ich "nur wegen dem besseren Dämpfer" meine Bestellung umändern sollte  

Ich habe genau diese Frage schon bei "Dies und Das - Der Community Talk" reingestellt und würde mich über ein paar Anregungen eurerseits freuen.

Grüße
Geroelli


----------



## oo7 (25. Januar 2008)

So,

ich verabschiede mich zur Hälfte aus dem Wartezimmer.
Mein AM6 ist da, alles perfekt, alles super  .... 
.... nun kann ich erstmal fahren bis mein Torque kommt


----------



## Jrsd (25. Januar 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich verabschiede mich zur Hälfte aus dem Wartezimmer.
> Mein AM6 ist da, alles perfekt, alles super  ....
> .... nun kann ich erstmal fahren bis mein Torque kommt



Ich dachte der AM6 wäre für deine Freundin, stimmt das nicht???


----------



## ABSsmoky (25. Januar 2008)

Hab Heute meine Auftragsbestätigung per Post bekommen  . Der voraussichtliche Montagetermin für mein Torque FRX 9.0 liegt in der 18-19 KW sprich Mitte-Ende Mai.

Wie gehts jetzt eigentlich weiter ? Meldet sich Canyon nochmal wenn das Bike versandfertig ist ?


----------



## oo7 (25. Januar 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Ich dachte der AM6 wäre für deine Freundin, stimmt das nicht???



Doch schon, aber ich darf es "ausführen" wenn sie keine Lust hat. 

edit: .... eigentlich hab ich solange gebettelt bis ich durfte weil das bike ist der hammer!


----------



## 320star (25. Januar 2008)

ABSsmoky schrieb:


> Hab Heute meine Auftragsbestätigung per Post bekommen  . Der voraussichtliche Montagetermin für mein Torque FRX 9.0 liegt in der 18-19 KW sprich Mitte-Ende Mai.
> 
> Wie gehts jetzt eigentlich weiter ? Meldet sich Canyon nochmal wenn das Bike versandfertig ist ?




Selbstverständlich tun Sie das! Entweder per Email oder auf dem Postwege! Ich habe gerade von Canyon erfahren, dass mein Outlet-Torque gerade montiert wird und Samstag o. spätestens Montag zur Abholung bereit steht. Das wären 2-3 Werktage! Kann mir jemand das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht schlagen?


----------



## CaNerEs (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

nach langem Sparen habe ich mir auch endlich ein Canyon-Fully geleistet. Heute Früh habe ich dort telefonisch ein Nerve ES 9.0 aus dem Outlet bestellt und meines Erachtens 500,- Euro gegenüber dem aktuellen AM 8.0 gespart  

Jetzt werde ich jeden Tag sehsüchtig meine E-Mails abrufen, damit ich schnellstmöglich mein Rad bezahlen kann. Der Mitarbeiter hatte so eine Andeutung gemacht, dass es bei dem ES mit der Montage wohl ziemlich schnell gehen wird. Ich habe aber leider vergessen nach der voraussichtlichen KW zu fragen.

Hat jemand Bilder vom Nerve ES 9.0 SE?
Ich würde mir das Rad ganz gerne mal auf einem Foto anschauen, denn das kleine Bildchen bei Canyon ist ja recht dürftig.

Bis dahin
CaNerEs


----------



## CaNerEs (25. Januar 2008)

320star schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich tun Sie das! Entweder per Email oder auf dem Postwege! Ich habe gerade von Canyon erfahren, dass mein Outlet-Torque gerade montiert wird und Samstag o. spätestens Montag zur Abholung bereit steht. Das wären 2-3 Werktage! Kann mir jemand das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht schlagen?



Ich werde Dich nicht schlagen, aber fröhlich mit Dir mitgrinsen


----------



## 320star (25. Januar 2008)

CaNerEs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach langem Sparen habe ich mir auch endlich ein Canyon-Fully geleistet. Heute Früh habe ich dort telefonisch ein Nerve ES 9.0 aus dem Outlet bestellt und meines Erachtens 500,- Euro gegenüber dem aktuellen AM 8.0 gespart
> 
> ...



Dann grinsen wir gemeinsam. Aus Deinem Nickname erkenne ich die totale Identifikation mit dem Produkt. Ich habe gestern um 09:00 Uhr bestellt, heute meine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten und kann spätestens am Montag mein Bike abholen. Mein Tip an Dich: Sobald Du die Bestätigung hast, einfach bei Canyon anrufen und fragen wann es fertig ist. Dann wirst Du schon in der nächsten Woche auf Deinem geilen ES sitzen und feststellen, dass es einfach perfekt ist. Ich hatte zuvor auch ein ES (2004er).  

VG

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (25. Januar 2008)

so Leutz.. ich verabschiede mich schneller, als gedacht aus dem Wartezimmer 

Habe am Montag mein AM8.0 bestellt... 

am Dienstag war die Bestellbestätigung im Briefkasten - darauf stand was von nächster / übernächster Woche als Montagetermin..

am Mittwoch war eine Email im Postfach, dass mein Radl fertig zur Abholung sei

und heute Mittag bin ich nach Koblenz gedüst und habe mein geiles Baby abgeholt   einfach nur geil das Teil.. und das ganze so schnell.... echt klasse..

Viel Glück und starke Nerven den anderen wartenden Canyonisti


:-D


----------



## Canyon-Paul (25. Januar 2008)

An alle, die ein Canyon endlich ihr eigen nennen dürfen. Ist an dem Unterrohr eine Schutzfolie dran? Würde das gerne mal wissen, da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich mir die Schutzfolie Im Canyon-Shop noch mit bestellen sollte.


----------



## mr.miro (25. Januar 2008)

Ja, die Folie ist auf jeden Fall dran. Du brauchst sie nicht extra bestellen.


----------



## wartool (25. Januar 2008)

jopp.. bei mir ist sie auch dran.. zudem mehrere kleine zum Schutz dort, wo die Züge usw an den Rahmen kommen - teils zusätzlich mit Gummischutzüberziehern


----------



## timson1000 (25. Januar 2008)

geht ja bei Canyon echt gut dieses Jahr mit gen Lieferungen


----------



## Canyon-Paul (26. Januar 2008)

timson1000 schrieb:


> geht ja bei Canyon echt gut dieses Jahr mit gen Lieferungen



Mir habe sie gesagt, dass meins diese Woche zusammengebaut wird und ich Ende KW 4 damit rechnen kann.  
Aber was soll's der eigentliche Montagetermin ist KW 6/7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrer77 (27. Januar 2008)

Habe gestern mein Nerve XC 7 Special Edition bekommen und heute gefahren. Erster Eindruck überzeugt. Der Sattel und die Griffe gehen gar nicht, alles andere ist top! 

Lieferzeit in die Schweiz mit Vorauszahlung etwa zwei Wochen.

Und Tschüss


----------



## JayJay93 (28. Januar 2008)

Tach ersma ich gehöre wohl jetzt auch offiziell zum Wartezimmer 08, da ich mir gestern das canyon yellowstone 5.0 bestellt habe. Weiß vielleicht jemand hier wie lange es dauern kann bis ich es endlich habe


----------



## Vilsa (28. Januar 2008)

Du bekommst Post und da stehts dann drinn


----------



## DaBot (28. Januar 2008)

Torque FR 9.0 grade bestellt...  

Lieferdatum: Ende April/Anfang Mai. Naja, gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## 320star (28. Januar 2008)

Ich habe soeben die Email der Emails bekommen - mein Torque ist fertig und wartet auf die Abholung.   Einmal werde ich noch wach...  . Zum Zeitvertreib habe ich das GT meiner Frau getunt (ebenfalls nagelneu). Jetzt fehlt nur noch das schöne Wetter!

VG

Frank


----------



## CaNerEs (28. Januar 2008)

Mein Nerve ES ist heute auch fertig geworden ... nun muss ich mich nur noch um eine neue XT Kassette kümmern und dann wird erstmal ausgiebig die K24 eingebremst


----------



## 320star (28. Januar 2008)

CaNerEs schrieb:


> Mein Nerve ES ist heute auch fertig geworden ... nun muss ich mich nur noch um eine neue XT Kassette kümmern und dann wird erstmal ausgiebig die K24 eingebremst



Holst Du es ab? Die XT-Kassette hat das Torque zum Glück serienmäßig.

VG

Frank


----------



## CaNerEs (28. Januar 2008)

Nein, die 450 km Anfahrt spar ich mir   

So eine Kassette kann ich doch sicher auch ohne Kettenpeitsche, also nur mit dem Shimano-Adapter für die Kassettenschraube und einer alten Kette zum Gegenhalten, auf und abziehen


----------



## 320star (28. Januar 2008)

CaNerEs schrieb:


> Nein, die 450 km Anfahrt spar ich mir
> 
> So eine Kassette kann ich doch sicher auch ohne Kettenpeitsche, also nur mit dem Shimano-Adapter für die Kassettenschraube und einer alten Kette zum Gegenhalten, auf und abziehen



Das zweifele ich an! Kauf Dir doch einen Satz Bikewerkzeug für kleines Geld (ca. 50,-). Das reicht für Gelegenheitsschrauber aus. Das erspart Dir in Zukunft Geld und Mühe. Bikes sind wirklich sehr einfach zu schrauben! Ich bin schließlich auch Ökonom und kein Ingenieur.

VG

Frank


----------



## CaNerEs (28. Januar 2008)

Ich habe ja bereits diverses Spezialwerkzeug, aber bis jetzt musste ich noch keine Kassette tauschen. Ich komme auch nur darauf, weil unser Radladen hier, mir eine 760er XT Kassette für 60,- Euro anstatt 79,- verkaufen möchte. 5,- für den Wechsel noch dazu ... Beim Roseversand bekomme ich die neuere 770er XT Kassette für 41,- und eine HG 93 Kette für 16,50 Euro --> mit Versand also knapp 60,- Euro. Aber da kauf ich mir doch lieber noch das Werkzeug dazu und habe für das gleiche Geld einen Komplettwechsel (also mit Kette) selbst gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 320star (28. Januar 2008)

CaNerEs schrieb:


> Ich habe ja bereits diverses Spezialwerkzeug, aber bis jetzt musste ich noch keine Kassette tauschen. Ich komme auch nur darauf, weil unser Radladen hier, mir eine 760er XT Kassette für 60,- Euro anstatt 79,- verkaufen möchte. 5,- für den Wechsel noch dazu ... Beim Roseversand bekomme ich die neuere 770er XT Kassette für 41,- und eine HG 93 Kette für 16,50 Euro --> mit Versand also knapp 60,- Euro. Aber da kauf ich mir doch lieber noch das Werkzeug dazu und habe für das gleiche Geld einen Komplettwechsel (also mit Kette) selbst gemacht.




Frei nach dem Motto: Dem autarken Biker der günstige Preis!


----------



## Aalex (28. Januar 2008)

ich reihe mich dann mal (wieder) hier ein.

Nach dem erfolglosen Versuch letztes Jahr ein Grand Canyon zu erstehen, bei dem es zu 4 (!!!) Lieferterminverzögerungen von insgesamt 3 monaten kam und später folgenden Bestellungsänderungen (bis hoch zu einem nerve xc 5.0) die auch erfolglos waren versuche ich es dieses Jahr erneut.

Allerdings habe ich "nur" für meine Freundin ein NErve WXC 7.0 bestellt, weil ich hab letztes jahr zu einem giant xtc, nun anthem, zurückgreifen müssen und bin recht zufrieden

liefertermin soll anfang bis Mitte Mai sein, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob es bei mir auch mal klappt, ich hoffs zumindestens für meine süße und unseren, im sommern anstehenden, bike urlaub


----------



## ABSsmoky (28. Januar 2008)

Mal sone Frage nebenbei: Hat die Zeitschrift Freeride oder ähnliche schon Tests oder Reviews zum Torque FRX 2008 oder anderen Canyon-Bikes aus der 2008er Serie ? Hab nur den Test des 2007er FRX 9.0 gefunden...

Mitte / Ende Mai...wir warten zusammen  das is noch soooo lange ;(


----------



## JayJay93 (29. Januar 2008)

Juhu habe gerade eben meine Bestellbestätigung erhalten  . In der steht das mein Yellowstone 5.0 wohl schon in der 6 bis 7 kw Fertig ist.


----------



## Tintin33 (29. Januar 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Yeeha! AM 5.0 soeben geordert! Vorraussichtlich 6./7. KW!
> 
> Samy



Hmmm.Wundert mich irgendwie.Bin am 14.01.08 oben bei canyon gewesen.Hab mir auch ein AM 5.0 geordert in schwarz.Große M.Mir wurde was von KW14/15
erzählt.Irgendwas passt da net.....


MfG

Thomas


----------



## JayJay93 (29. Januar 2008)

Ruf doch ma bei der Hotline an die können dir helfen (0261 4040031) ich habe auch schon angerufen, da ich mein Yellowstone versehentlich 2 mal bestellt habe und eins stornieren musste.

MFG JJ


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. Januar 2008)

Habe soeben einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen, dass mein AM 5.0 leider nicht fertig wird zum Montagetermin. Der Liefertermin verschiebt sich deswegen auf ende Februar/Anfang März. =( Als Entschädigung entfallen aber die Versandkosten.
Bleibe ich wohl länger als erwartet hier im Wartezimmer


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Januar 2008)

@Tintin33: Hab vorgestern angerufen: Ende März. Passt Also ;-)


----------



## GerhardO (29. Januar 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Habe soeben einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen, dass mein AM 5.0 leider nicht fertig wird zum Montagetermin. Der Liefertermin verschiebt sich deswegen auf ende Februar/Anfang März. =( Als Entschädigung entfallen aber die Versandkosten.
> Bleibe ich wohl länger als erwartet hier im Wartezimmer



Fehlt eine wichtige Hauptkomponente?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayJay93 (29. Januar 2008)

Ich habe gerade die E mail bekommen das mein Yellowstone Fertig ist und zum Versand Bereit steht. Ich finde das es bis jetzt sehr schnell ging nur zwei Tage seit der Bestellung. Nun hoffe ich dass ich mein bike bis zum Wochenende habe.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. Januar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Fehlt eine wichtige Hauptkomponente?



Das konnte mir der nette Herr an auf der anderen Seite der Leitung auch nicht sagen. Ich werde es wohl so hinnehmen müssen


----------



## JayJay93 (29. Januar 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen was für Pedale am Yellowstone 5.0 sind auf der Hompage von Canyon sehen die aus wie Klickpedale von Shimano doch in der Ausrüstungs Beschreibung steht da nichts von Klick noch von Shimano.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. Januar 2008)

JayJay93 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was für Pedale am Yellowstone 5.0 sind auf der Hompage von Canyon sehen die aus wie Klickpedale von Shimano doch in der Ausrüstungs Beschreibung steht da nichts von Klick noch von Shimano.



DRein von der Optik sehen sie wie die PD-M 540 oder PD-M 520 aus. Kannst ja mal bei Canyon anrufen, der Telefonservice ist wirklich lobenswert.


----------



## JayJay93 (29. Januar 2008)

Ja ich habe da schon ma angerufen für was anderes, ich fand den service da auch sehr gut, aber bevor ich da anrufe frage ich erstmal hier welche die sich vielleicht schon ein canyon gekauft haben und mir das dann sagen können.


----------



## Werner Amort (29. Januar 2008)

sofern am 5.0 das selbe pedal drann ist wie am 4.0 und laut Katalog ist das ja so, sind da Bärentatzen dran






hier mein 4.0
andere Pedale sind schon bestellt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (29. Januar 2008)

JayJay93 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die E mail bekommen das mein Yellowstone Fertig ist und zum Versand Bereit steht. Ich finde das es bis jetzt sehr schnell ging nur *zwei Tage seit der Bestellung*. Nun hoffe ich dass ich mein bike bis zum Wochenende habe.


Na gratuliere - andere warten *5 Monate* ...


----------



## fitze (29. Januar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Fehlt eine wichtige Hauptkomponente?



Schonmal drüber nachgedacht Canyon zu verklagen, das sie die Therapiekosten für deine Spätfolgen übernehmen?  

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## 320star (30. Januar 2008)

...mein Outlet-Torque FR 9 habe ich gestern abgeholt und sofort umgebaut, da ich nur einen neuen Rahmen brauchte.  Ich wünsche euch mehr Geduld als ich sie hatte!


----------



## rsu (30. Januar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Fehlt eine wichtige Hauptkomponente?



...wahrscheinlich passt die Bremse nicht zur Gabel/Naben-Kombi


----------



## Canyon-Paul (30. Januar 2008)

He, das ist nicht lustig.  Habe mich schon so gefreut, mein neues Bike unterm Hintern zu haben.


----------



## dapaul (30. Januar 2008)

JayJay93 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was für Pedale am Yellowstone 5.0 sind auf der Hompage von Canyon sehen die aus wie Klickpedale von Shimano doch in der Ausrüstungs Beschreibung steht da nichts von Klick noch von Shimano.



Ich bin letzte Woche ein Yellowstone 5.0 Probe gefahren, das hatte Bärentatzen 


Und ich reihe mich auch mal hier ein, warte nämlich auf ein weißes Yellowstone 4.0 in Größe M


----------



## Jrsd (30. Januar 2008)

Ich warte...


----------



## happytom (30. Januar 2008)

Du weißt zumindest etwas mit deiner Wartezeit anzufangen und in diesem Fall dient es wohl auch der "Psychohygiene".


----------



## CaNerEs (31. Januar 2008)

Hey happytom,

hast Du die Rahmengröße M bei deinem Nerve AM?


----------



## CaNerEs (31. Januar 2008)

Ich sehe gerade, dass diese Querstrebe vom Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr fehlt ... daraus schliesse ich also, dass Du einen Rahmen in der S hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (31. Januar 2008)

So,jetzt bin ich auch im Wartezimmer.Aber nicht lange 
Habe mir ein Nerve ES 7.0 in Grizzly Brown aus dem Expressbike Programm bestellt.Soll heute noch rausgehen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir ein Nerve AM 6.0 bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist KW 16. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht wieso das AM 7.0 als Expressbike angeboten wird und das AM 6.0 nicht. So wie ich das sehe unterscheiden sich die zwei Räder lediglich in 2-3 Komponenten... Naja, abwarten und Bier trinken...


----------



## CaNerEs (31. Januar 2008)

Prost


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (31. Januar 2008)

gute Frage?

KW 16 ist ja nicht mehr so weit entfernt 

bin gespannt auf mein Grizzly Brown.Vor allem die Braune Farbe.Is nicht Alltäglich


----------



## saw-raise (31. Januar 2008)

Am 21.01.08 das Nerve AM 7.0 bestellt
am 22.01.08 kam die Bestellbestätigung
am 29.01.08 war es dann da!!!


----------



## Vilsa (31. Januar 2008)

saw-raise schrieb:


> Am 21.01.08 das Nerve AM 7.0 bestellt
> am 22.01.08 kam die Bestellbestätigung
> am 29.01.08 war es dann da!!!



Na dann husch raus ausm Wartezimmer, dein Stuhl is ja nichtmal richtig warm geworden


----------



## JayJay93 (31. Januar 2008)

Nicht schlecht 8 Tage.;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Januar 2008)

Biete drei!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4306019#post4306019


----------



## JayJay93 (31. Januar 2008)

Noch besser, scheint ja dieses Jahr bei Canyon richtig gut zu laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (31. Januar 2008)

@ prof.Dr.yoman

dann ging dein Bike per DHL nur 1 Tag.Also heute auf morgen.

Wenn meins morgen gesendet wird,dann hab ichs höchstwahrscheinlich samstaag


----------



## JayJay93 (31. Januar 2008)

Glaub nicht bei mir dauerts jetzt auch schon drei Tage.:-(


----------



## happytom (31. Januar 2008)

Also mein Bike ging am 15.01. bei Canyon raus (Versandmail um 16:01 Uhr versendet) und am 16.01 um ca 11 Uhr klingelte es schon an der Tür!!! Bezahlung per Nachnahme!!! So schnell kann es gehen.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (31. Januar 2008)

Die bei Canyon sagen es kann bei DHL 3 Tage dauern.
Das ist ein Gerücht.
Die DHL liefert als schnellster Zusteller bis 600km von heute auf morgen.
habe aber schon erlebt,aber nicht nur einmal,dass mir ware in nur einem Tag bei einer Entfernung mehr als 600km geliefert wurde.99% aller Sendungen habe ich von heute auf morgen erhalten.Grosses Kompliment an DHL.
Am längsten dauert es mit Hermes,DPD,UPS.Da kommt es hin mit 2-3 Tagen.
DPD liefert nicht mal samstags aus.


----------



## GerhardO (31. Januar 2008)

Schön und gut...

Aber wie siehts bei den "richtigen" Bikes aus? T*Orks* zum Beispiel...?


----------



## Vilsa (31. Januar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Schön und gut...
> 
> Aber wie siehts bei den "richtigen" Bikes aus? T*Orks* zum Beispiel...?



Gibt schon ein paar aber die sind ausm Outlet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jrsd (31. Januar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Schön und gut...
> 
> Aber wie siehts bei den "richtigen" Bikes aus? T*Orks* zum Beispiel...?


----------



## Pitchshifter (1. Februar 2008)

Wenn es um das Thema *Torque 2008* geht, dann finde ich die Werbung von Canyon äußerst spöttisch  ...

*Die Saison ist längst gestartet - wann startet Du?*
Erst Mitte der Saison wäre dann die Antwort ... .


----------



## CaNerEs (1. Februar 2008)

Mein ES 9.0 Special Edition ist gestern eingetroffen und ich bin ziemlich überrascht. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so eine Maschine werden wird. 
Die 200er Scheiben und die Ballonreifen der 2.4er NN gehen ja schon in Richtung KTM, nur ohne Motor  
Am besten finde ich bei der Talas, wenn man von 100 auf 120 auf 140 umstellt, Zzzzwt kommt sie rausgefahren  

Nun kann ich mich also aus dem Wartezimmer abmelden und nach meinem ersten Ausflug nachher in der Canyon-Gallerie mit einreihen.
Ich wünsche allen die noch so lange warten müssen, dass ein Zufall eintritt, so dass die Räder doch schonmal zwischendurch montiert werden und etwas eher kommen als veranschlagt wurde.

Ciao ... CaNerEs


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (1. Februar 2008)

@Pitchshifter

     Der Slogan ist gut     
Ich lach mir eine in die Hose

Ich finde,bei Canyon liegt es irgendwie an der Organisation ,die Wartezeiten sind utopisch finde ich.Canyon müsste was an der Vorlaufzeit drehen.Wenn ich das richtig sehe,bekommen die Rahmen z.B. ES 7.0im Januar,dann werden nur ES 7.0 Bikes montiert.im Februar werden Torques......................
Das müsste doch anders organisiert werden.

Gottseidank haben die das begriffen,und bieten wenigstens Expressbikes an


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. Februar 2008)

Wer Canyon schon eine Weile mit verfolgt (ich mache das seit meiner Anmeldung hier, denn das Canyon Forum war der Grund), wir mit bekommen haben das schon 2007 etwas besser lief als 2006 und der Start den 2008 jetzt hinlegt ist gigantisch.

Anfang Februar bekommt man einen Großteil der MTBs als Expressbikes, daran war 2006 nicht zu denken.

Ich denke 2009 wird für Canyon das Jahr, in dem sie das erste mal richtig zügig in die Saison starten.

Nebenbei, jeder weiß nach, bzw. jetzt sogar schon vor der Bestellung, wie lange er warte muss. Wem das nicht passt, der kann ja wo anders kaufen.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (1. Februar 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Nebenbei, jeder weiß nach, bzw. jetzt sogar schon vor der Bestellung, wie lange er warte muss. Wem das nicht passt, der kann ja wo anders kaufen.




So sehe ich das auch.

Ich denke,canyon entwickelt sich von Jahr zu jahr.


----------



## Jrsd (1. Februar 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Wenn es um das Thema *Torque 2008* geht, dann finde ich die Werbung von Canyon äußerst spöttisch  ...
> 
> *Die Saison ist längst gestartet - wann startet Du?*
> Erst Mitte der Saison wäre dann die Antwort ... .








Ich warte aber gern.


----------



## Pitchshifter (1. Februar 2008)

Nette Modifizierung des Banners .

Meine *Vermutung* hab ich eh schon gepostet ... die Bikes für die Masse werden zuerst montiert. Außerdem wird scheinbar Modell für Modell abgearbeitet und nachdem sich das Torque nicht gar so gut (in Bezug auf die Stückzahl) wie z.B. ein Nerve verkauft, kommt das Torque eben erst Mitte Mai dran. Und das ist verdammt spät.

Die Produktion so zu gestalten, dass es eine "zweite" nachgereihte Runde gibt wäre mein Wunschtraum. Also das von den jetzt und in Zukunft verfügbaren Modellen weniger montiert werden wodurch das Torque und andere Schlußlichter vorgezogen werden könnten und dann in einer später Montagerunde wieder starten. Inwieweit das möglich ist ... k.A ... fair wäre es jedenfalls.


----------



## Didi123 (1. Februar 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


>


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (1. Februar 2008)

Schei.......
Anruf bei Canyon.
Mein ES 7.0 ging nicht raus  
Aber montag.vielleicht is es Di.dann da? 
Tröstet mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vilsa (1. Februar 2008)

> -in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft-


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (1. Februar 2008)

bin scho gespannt auf mein Grizzly.


----------



## JayJay93 (2. Februar 2008)

Heute kam nach 6 tagen mein Canyon Yellowstone an


----------



## fitze (2. Februar 2008)

Möchte vielleicht irgend einer von den Torque-Bestellern, die noch so lange warten müssen mein Torque putzen? Nur so als Appetizer....?


----------



## Pitchshifter (2. Februar 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Möchte vielleicht irgend einer von den Torque-Bestellern, die noch so lange warten müssen mein Torque putzen? Nur so als Appetizer....?


Hab Dir eine PM mit meiner Adresse geschickt, nur her damit ... 

Meine Arbeitszeit ist durch die Versandkosten abgegolten!


----------



## Jrsd (2. Februar 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Möchte vielleicht irgend einer von den Torque-Bestellern, die noch so lange warten müssen mein Torque putzen? Nur so als Appetizer....?



Ok, Ich bringe meine Schwämme mit.


----------



## two wheels (2. Februar 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Ok, Ich bringe meine Schwämme mit.


----------



## fitze (3. Februar 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> Ok, Ich bringe meine Schwämme mit.



Hm, dann bekommts ja den SX-Trail-Look vom letzten Jahr. Totaaaal out!


----------



## Moonshaker (4. Februar 2008)

So, das selbe Problem wie jedes Jahr. Wieso erwischt es eigentlich immer mich???

Meine Frau hat im Dez. ein Nerve AM 5.0 in S bestellt, vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 6/7. So nun ruf ich heut an, dann sagt der "OH!!! das tut mir leid, es hat sich wohl auf KW 11/12 verschoben." 

KANN das wirklich sein?? Letztes Jahr auch 6 Monate warten auf das Torque nun fängt das dieses Jahr wieder an  

Es soll sich doch alles gebessert haben... scheint wohl doch nicht so...

Bitte Stellungnahme seitens CANYON....

MooN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (4. Februar 2008)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> So, das selbe Problem wie jedes Jahr. Wieso erwischt es eigentlich immer mich???
> 
> Meine Frau hat im Dez. ein Nerve AM 5.0 in S bestellt, vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 6/7. So nun ruf ich heut an, dann sagt der "OH!!! das tut mir leid, es hat sich wohl auf KW 11/12 verschoben."
> 
> ...


Mich hat Canyon angerufen und gesagt, dass es Lieferprobleme gibt. Deshalb wird der Termin verschoben. Dafür wurde mir angeboten, dass die Versandkosten und der Bikeguardkosten entfallen. Meine Frage, ob man das fehlende Teil gegen ein verfügbares eintauschen könnte und etwas draufzahlt wurde leider verneint   Sind ja hetzt "NUR" noch knapp 5 Wochen. Dabei wollte ich letzte Woche anfangen zu trainieren. Vor allem wurde mir noch gesagt, dass es früher als erwartet geht und ich Ende KW 4 damit rechnen kann. Und jetzt das...
Aber wie schon gesagt, Vorfreude ist doch bekanntlich die schönste Freude. Aber übertreiben sollte man auch nicht


----------



## Canyon-Paul (4. Februar 2008)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Trikots und anderen Klamotten aus. Ab Februar soll es ständig wechselnde Artikel geben wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, oder?


----------



## Pitchshifter (4. Februar 2008)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> KANN das wirklich sein?? Letztes Jahr auch 6 Monate warten auf das Torque nun fängt das dieses Jahr wieder an
> 
> Es soll sich doch alles gebessert haben... scheint wohl doch nicht so...
> 
> ...


Wann hast Du das Torque damals bestellt?

Auf die Frage wieso das *Torque so ziemlich das Schlußlicht* bei der Montage ist, habe ich keine Antwort erhalten ...


----------



## Moonshaker (4. Februar 2008)

Ende Dezember 06 und anfang Juni 06 erhalten 

erster montagetermin  war da auch KW 14/15, wirklich erhalten hab ich es dann  KW 25


----------



## DaBot (4. Februar 2008)

Wie ermutigend


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (4. Februar 2008)

So langsam komm ich mir verarscht vor.
Am freitag hats geheissen.Montag wird mein ES weggeschickt.Heute angerufen,schon wieder nix,versand arbeitet nur halben tag wegen dem Scheiss Fasching.Ein Mitarbeiter hat letzte Woche gesagt am samstag wird weggeschickt.Ein anderer,sagte Samstags wird bei Canyon kein DHL abgeholt.
Auf meine bitte,dass das Bike am Freitag noch rausgehen soll,sagte man mir"Wir haben keinen Zugriff darauf(Versand).Aber er schickt email an den Versand.Zahlung war ja Freitag Verbucht.
Ich sagte denen,Canyon ist sehr unflexibel.
Bedenke man.Man bestellt ein Expressbike,und mittlerweile sind es 8 Tage her,seit Bestellung.Da muss man ,wenn es morgen rausgehen wÃ¼rde(glaub ich aber nicht)2 wochen auf ein Expressbike warten.
Und 1700.-â¬ sind ja nicht wenig
Hoffe wenigstens,dass das Bike mich entschÃ¤digt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (4. Februar 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> Man bestellt ein Expressbike,und mittlerweile sind es 8 Tage her,seit Bestellung.Da muss man ,wenn es morgen rausgehen würde(glaub ich aber nicht)2 wochen auf ein Expressbike warten.


Deine Sorgen hätte ich gerne ................................. 
Was ist Dir lieber ZWEI oder ZWANZIG Wochen !?


----------



## Vilsa (4. Februar 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Deine Sorgen hätte ich gerne .................................
> Was ist Dir lieber ZWEI oder ZWANZIG Wochen !?



 

Bin ja mal gespannt wann meins kommt....angeblich ja KW14


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (4. Februar 2008)

@Pitchifter

Ja,wenn ich mir eure Wartezeiten anschaue,dann ist meine lächerlich


----------



## GerhardO (4. Februar 2008)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> So, das selbe Problem wie jedes Jahr. Wieso erwischt es eigentlich immer mich???
> 
> MooN



Ganz einfach, weil *ich* heuer *keins* bestellt habe!!!   



> So langsam komm ich mir verarscht vor.


Ach...



> Auf die Frage wieso das Torque so ziemlich das Schlußlicht bei der Montage ist, habe ich keine Antwort erhalten ...



Liegt an den fehlenden Hauptkomponenten!

Nix für Ungut, Jungs!
*Haltet durch - es lohnt sich!*

Achja - hier im Keller stünde auch noch ein Torkel, das ne schaumige Abreibung bräuchte...


----------



## Jrsd (4. Februar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Achja - hier im Keller stünde auch noch ein Torkel, das ne schaumige Abreibung bräuchte...



Für dich Gerhard, gibt es sogar Federgabel Sonder-Pflege:


----------



## Pitchshifter (5. Februar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Liegt an den fehlenden Hauptkomponenten!


Weißt Du das von Canyon oder vermutest Du? Unabhängig davon ist das Schneechaos in China alles andere als erfreulich, die Regierung schätzt den volkswirtschaftlichen Schaden auf mittlerweile 7,5 Milliarden Dollar (5,04 Milliarden Euro).

Wir sind ungeduldig - dort wo all unsere Untersätze herkommen starben bereits 60 Menschen in der Kälte und Millionen haben dzt. keinen Strom.


----------



## Moonshaker (5. Februar 2008)

Naja ich hab ein wenig das Gefühl, dass die Größe S beim AM einfach zu wenige Bestellungen hatte und somit nach hinten geschoben wurde, um die größere Masse schneller bedienen zu können. Von fehlenden Hauptkomponenten hat bei mir keiner was geredet. Was ja auch schwer wäre, da schon einige 5.0 in M und L raus sind.

Ich weiß nicht was Canyon auch immer mit der Vertuschungstaktik vor hat. An der Hotline heißt es immer "Wir dürfen dazu nicht sagen, das kann nur die Geschäftsleitung." - nur braucht die über 3 Monate um auf eine Mail zu antworten.

Ehrlichkeit hat sich immer bezahlt!!


----------



## Vilsa (5. Februar 2008)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was Canyon auch immer mit der Vertuschungstaktik vor hat. An der Hotline heißt es immer "Wir dürfen dazu nicht sagen, das kann nur die Geschäftsleitung." - nur braucht die über 3 Monate um auf eine Mail zu antworten.
> 
> Ehrlichkeit hat sich immer bezahlt!!




Dann soll sich mal die Geschäftsleitung an den Hörer schwingen


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (5. Februar 2008)

sodele,heute email erhalten,mein ES verlässt heute Canyon zu mir.


----------



## Tanja3418 (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo Jungs, ich hab ja sc´hon das GC 7.0 bestellt in Grösse M

Jetzt habe ich aber nochmals nachgemessen und komme auf Ca 83,5 eher 83 cm schrittlänge.

Lieber ne M oder ne L ? Bin 180cm gross

was sagt ihr zu den outlet bike Grand Canyon 9.0 Ultimate Special Edition für 1499 is doch genial oder ?


Gruss Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (5. Februar 2008)

wenn die Schrittlänge im unteren Bereich liegt,lieber die kleinere Rahmenlänge nehmen.im Trail ist ein kleineres Bike immer besser zu kontrollieren.man fühlt sich auch wohler.


----------



## Hot Wheels (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo !
Ich würde dir zur M raten.
Ich hab ein XC in L und bin 1,86 und 84 Schrittlänge. 
Das passt so sehr gut für mich, aber höher dürfte das Oberrohr
nicht sein. Wenn ich 1,80 wäre hätte ich das  M genommen ,ist
auf jeden Fall ein bißchen wendiger. Beim GC ist das Oberrohr
zwar 1cm tiefer, würde also schon gehen, aber wie ich meine 
zulang für deinen Oberkörper. Du sitzt da ja eh schon gestreckter
als auf dem XC. Was sagt den das PPS ?


----------



## Tanja3418 (5. Februar 2008)

Mhhh eigentlich sagt es mir M habe SL von 83,5 eher 83 bei 83 cm sagt es mir M bei 84 cm eher L


fahre Touren ect, nicht das das Bike mir zu klein ist.

was sagt ihr zu dem neuen Outlet angebot 1499 für das Gc 9.0 sE


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (5. Februar 2008)

Welches meinst du?
das Hardtail.
bitte genaue Bezeichnung des Bikes.


----------



## Hot Wheels (5. Februar 2008)

Das Angebot ist auch nur in M da oder ?
Wenn dir das weiter hilft, ich hab beim XC in L keinen Sattelüberstand mehr.
Bei deiner Größe haste wahrscheinlich den Sattel tiefer als den Lenker.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (5. Februar 2008)

Ist ordentlich ausgestattet.und bedenke,es kostet 500 Hunis weniger 
Hier heisst es.Zugreifen,nicht überlegen.

Wie wärs mit Fully?

Aber du fährst bestimmt CC zu 90%

Ich habe auch ein Hardtail von Cube


----------



## Hot Wheels (5. Februar 2008)

Ist zwar ne menge Kohle, aber dafür kriegste  mehr als
irgendwo anders ! Ich hab meins auch aus dem Outlet, gesehen und
sofort zugeschlagen.


----------



## joopen (5. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mir das GC 9.0 USE im Outlet gekauft. Kommen immer wieder in anderen Größen da rein. Habe es mir in weiß gekauft, weil das Schwarze in meiner Größe vergriffen war. Am Nächsten Tag gabs wieder beide Farben in Größe L. 
Zur Zeit ist es nicht in Größe L drin. Morgen vielleicht schon. Man weiß es nicht.
Aber für den Preis würde ich sagen unschlagbar!!!


----------



## joopen (6. Februar 2008)

Jetzt gibts es das GC 9.0 wieder in L im Outlet. Ruhe bewahren und dann blitzschnell zugreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (6. Februar 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Weißt Du das von Canyon oder vermutest Du?



Hm - ich vermute fast, dass ich es weiß...! 

Schauts doch mal bitte ins Wartezimmer 2007! Den alten Fred könnte man hier drüberlegen - und keiner würds merken! 

Ich hab damals auch nicht rausbekommen, warums so lange dauert. 

Und schließlich kann auch noch das Containerschiff kentern. Alles schon passiert. Will euch aber jetzt keine Angst machen! 

Jungs - wir haben schon KW 6. Nur noch 20 Wochen warten!

G.


----------



## vanmaxis (6. Februar 2008)

erster, erster, erster heute kamm ohne Vorwarnung mein Torque Frameset. Also an alle die eine Torque bestellt haben können hoffen das es doch eher als 14/15  
Kalenderwoche wird. Also meld ich mich mal hier viel eher als gedacht ab.


----------



## Didi123 (6. Februar 2008)

Tanja3418 schrieb:


> Mhhh eigentlich sagt es mir M habe SL von 83,5 eher 83 bei 83 cm sagt es mir M bei 84 cm eher L
> 
> 
> fahre Touren ect, nicht das das Bike mir zu klein ist.
> ...



Ganz klar - M!
L wird dir mit dem 105er Vorbau viel zu lang...


----------



## oo7 (6. Februar 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> erster, erster, erster heute kamm ohne Vorwarnung mein Torque Frameset. Also an alle die eine Torque bestellt haben können hoffen das es doch eher als 14/15
> Kalenderwoche wird. Also meld ich mich mal hier viel eher als gedacht ab.



So langsam keimt in mir die Hoffnung auf, dass es doch eher wird als KW19/20  

Viel spass damit maxis!


----------



## DaBot (6. Februar 2008)

Jaaaaaaa, bitte


----------



## GerhardO (6. Februar 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> erster, erster, erster heute kamm ohne Vorwarnung mein Torque Frameset. Also an alle die eine Torque bestellt haben können hoffen das es doch eher als 14/15
> Kalenderwoche wird. Also meld ich mich mal hier viel eher als gedacht ab.



Das kann nicht sein! Das ist gegen alle Naturgesetze!

 
G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vilsa (6. Februar 2008)

Toll, ist der Rahmen halt da aber die anderen Teile nicht


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (6. Februar 2008)

So,das Warten hat ein ende. (9 Tage)

Verabschiede mich hier.
Den Übrigen,recht kurze Wartezeit.


----------



## DaBot (6. Februar 2008)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> erster, erster, erster heute kamm ohne Vorwarnung mein Torque Frameset. Also an alle die eine Torque bestellt haben können hoffen das es doch eher als 14/15
> Kalenderwoche wird. Also meld ich mich mal hier viel eher als gedacht ab.



Welche Grösse ist das denn?


----------



## Aalex (6. Februar 2008)

ich verabschiede mich nachnichtmal 2 wochen wartezeitwieder

das wxc 7.0 für meine süße hat heute die hallen von canyon verlassen

montagetermin war zwar eigentlich die 18te 19te KW aber aus betriebstechnischen umbuchaktionen ging es shcon jetzt

duamen hoch canyon


----------



## Vilsa (6. Februar 2008)

Aalex schrieb:


> ich verabschiede mich nachnichtmal 2 wochen wartezeitwieder
> 
> das wxc 7.0 für meine süße hat heute die hallen von canyon verlassen
> 
> ...



Sowas würde ich gerne mit meinem Bike erleben


----------



## Jrsd (6. Februar 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Welche Grösse ist das denn?



M warscheinlich.


----------



## DaBot (6. Februar 2008)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie meins in XL aussieht  Muss das Sitzrohr ja ordentlich rausstehen, mal hoffen dass das Oberrohr dann höher oben ist...


----------



## vanmaxis (6. Februar 2008)

Jrsd schrieb:


> M warscheinlich.



genau es ist größe M

@Vilsa die anderen teile sind schon lange da


----------



## Pitchshifter (7. Februar 2008)

*@vanmaxis:*  Gratuliere zu Deinem Torque! Freut mich und ich habe auch gleich ein vermessungstechnisches Attentat auf Dich ... näheres dann per PM .


----------



## trillo (7. Februar 2008)

Servus, ich nehm hier auch mal ganz kurz Platz. 

Hab mir das Grand Canyon 9.0 Ultimate Special Edition aus dem Outlet bestellt. Gestern überwiesen, und bis jetzt immernoch keine Bestätigung bekommen... immerhin schon über 30 Stunden 

Mal im Ernst, wie lange hat das bei Euch dann noch gedauert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (7. Februar 2008)

du kannst mit einer Wartezeit bis zu 9-10 tagen rechnen.
Solange hats bei mir gedauert.
Aber das warten lohnt sich 

denk mal an die vielen Käufer ,die erst ihr Bike im Mai bekommen


----------



## klaus_fusion (7. Februar 2008)

trillo schrieb:


> ... immerhin schon über 30 Stunden
> 
> Mal im Ernst, wie lange hat das bei Euch dann noch gedauert?



...mehrere Milisekunden... 

"Warten durch freude! - oder wars andersrum??"


----------



## Hot Wheels (7. Februar 2008)

Montag bestellt, Dienstag überwiesen, Samstag geliefert !


----------



## joopen (7. Februar 2008)

Dienstags nachts bestellt,
Mittwochs Bestätigung,
Donnerstags geliefert 
Das ganz aber per Nachnahme
war das gleiche Rad ;-)


----------



## GerhardO (7. Februar 2008)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> ...mehrere Milisekunden...
> 
> "Warten durch freude! - oder wars andersrum??"



Ach Klaus - Lass' das Erbsenzählen - die paar Millisekündchen fallen nun doch wirklich nicht ins Gewicht!!! 

G.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Februar 2008)

so, ich hab mich noch mal um entschieden, anstatt dem nerve am 6.0 gibt es jetzt ein esx 8.0 special edition aus dem outlet. wollte zwar kein schwarzes, aber irgendwie erscheint mir das doch vernünftiger zu dem preis...


----------



## Spartec (8. Februar 2008)

Hey Leutz,

ich gesell mich für ein paar Tage, bis mein neues ESX 7.0 bei mir eintrifft zu euch.

@Mettwurst82:
bei mir kam der Impuls zur Bestelländerung auch als ich das ESX 7.0 im Outlet gesehen habe. Hatte vorher das Nerve AM 5.0 bestellt, bei welchem mir die unauffälligeren Felgen schon besser gefallen, aber das ESX hat einfach durch den Preis und andere Vorzüge überzeugt. Nicht zuletzt auch ducrh die verkürzte Lieferzeit:

Heute bestellt, Mitte/Ende nächster Woche montiert und dann auf dem Weg zu mir.  

voller Vorfreude
Spartec


----------



## klaus_fusion (8. Februar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Ach Klaus - Lass' das Erbsenzählen - die paar Millisekündchen fallen nun doch wirklich nicht ins Gewicht!!!
> 
> G.



 Eins,    Zwei  ...     *VIELE !*


----------



## GerhardO (8. Februar 2008)

Ein Beamter zum anderen:
"Kannst Du mir mal bitte ne Büroklammer leihen?"
"Nein!"
"Aber da liegen doch bestimmt hundert auf Deinem Tisch!"
"Nein, es sind genau 73!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_fusion (8. Februar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> "Nein, es sind genau 73!"



nachdem du mit dem zählen schon fertig bist hier die Belohnung:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9JAjk1xyEI

-> Viel Spass damit bei dir im Office !


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Februar 2008)

Spartec schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> ich gesell mich für ein paar Tage, bis mein neues ESX 7.0 bei mir eintrifft zu euch.
> 
> ...



naja, ich hatte mir die räder im outlet schon öfter angeschaut, bin aber lieber beim am 6.0 geblieben. dann habe ich deinen thread gesehen und mich ganz spontan doch umentschieden


----------



## trillo (8. Februar 2008)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> Montag bestellt, Dienstag überwiesen, Samstag geliefert !



Ich auch. wehe wenn der postmann morgen nicht klingelt


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. Februar 2008)

So bin jetzt auch dabei , hab mir das Torque 7.0 grade bestellt  .Kommt so in 2-3 monaten .  
Nicht so schlimm fahr halt so lang mein Ghost zu schrott  

In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft


----------



## thto (8. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> So bin jetzt auch dabei , hab mir das Torque 7.0 grade bestellt  .Kommt so in 2-3 monaten .
> Nicht so schlimm fahr halt so lang mein Ghost zu schrott
> 
> In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft



hast du mal ins outlet geschaut ? kleiner aufpreis für feine upgrades der teile und sehr schnell verfügbar


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (8. Februar 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> so, ich hab mich noch mal um entschieden, anstatt dem nerve am 6.0 gibt es jetzt ein esx 8.0 special edition aus dem outlet. wollte zwar kein schwarzes, aber irgendwie erscheint mir das doch vernünftiger zu dem preis...




manchmal muss man vernünftig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (8. Februar 2008)

trillo schrieb:


> Ich auch. wehe wenn der postmann morgen nicht klingelt



da bin ich gespannt.ruf doch anyon an und frag ob die Bestellung raus ist und wann.


----------



## GerhardO (8. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> ...Kommt so in 2-3 monaten...



Na - nicht gleich so optimistisch!

 
G.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. Februar 2008)

thto schrieb:


> hast du mal ins outlet geschaut ? kleiner aufpreis für feine upgrades der teile und sehr schnell verfügbar



Ja hab ich wollte aber ein 2008 Model und die Parts en dem sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Wollte es letztes Jahr schon haben doch da war es Ausverkauft und dieses Jahr sind die Parts noch besser. 

2-3 monate sind doch realistisch für Canyon , oder?!


----------



## Spartec (8. Februar 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> naja, ich hatte mir die räder im outlet schon öfter angeschaut, bin aber lieber beim am 6.0 geblieben. dann habe ich deinen thread gesehen und mich ganz spontan doch umentschieden



Wir werden sicher viel Spaß mit dem ESX haben...  

Hast Du auch heute bei Canyon bestellt? Was haben die Dir bezüglich der Lieferzeit gesagt?


----------



## trillo (8. Februar 2008)

Ok der Postman war heut schon da. Und das Rädchen (GC 9.0 USE) ist goil. 

ABER es stand heute abend noch im Dunkeln VOR der Haustür. Ein achsonettes Familienmitglied hat das Paket angenommen, und dann einfach mal so 1500 Euro vor der Tür stehen lassen, wo das jeder Assi hätte mitnehmen können. 
Mir fehlen immernoch die Worte und jegliches Verständnis.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (9. Februar 2008)

oje,das ist Leichsinn


----------



## GerhardO (9. Februar 2008)

trillo schrieb:


> Ok der Postman war heut schon da. Und das Rädchen (GC 9.0 USE) ist goil.
> 
> ABER es stand heute abend noch im Dunkeln VOR der Haustür. Ein achsonettes Familienmitglied hat das Paket angenommen, und dann einfach mal so 1500 Euro vor der Tür stehen lassen, wo das jeder Assi hätte mitnehmen können.
> Mir fehlen immernoch die Worte und jegliches Verständnis.



Das es immer no9ch dort stand, zeigt nur, dass es UNBEDINGT zu DIR wollte! 

War wohl die "Feuertaufe"!

Viel Spass damit!!!
G.


----------



## Tanja3418 (10. Februar 2008)

Hab von canyon das GC 6.0 angeboten bekommen für 899, hat aber eine kleine Delle im Unterrohr.

Wie gefällt euch das GC 6.0 ? oder doch lieber das 7.0 ? Hat jemand das 6.0 und kann mir von dem Bike berichten ?
Was würdet Ihr machen ?

Gruss Jan


----------



## trillo (10. Februar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Das es immer no9ch dort stand, zeigt nur, dass es UNBEDINGT zu DIR wollte!
> 
> War wohl die "Feuertaufe"!
> 
> ...




Danke!
Konnte heute mal ausgiebiger testen. Fährt sich klasse. Muss noch ein längerer Vorbau drauf, das Knarzen am Sattel(stütze) ausmerzen, dann ists echt ne geile rennmaschine.

ich bemüh mich bald fotos zu machen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Februar 2008)

Spartec schrieb:


> Wir werden sicher viel Spaß mit dem ESX haben...
> 
> Hast Du auch heute bei Canyon bestellt? Was haben die Dir bezüglich der Lieferzeit gesagt?



das denke ich auch.

ende dieser woche, anfang nächste. im brief stand kw6/7. kw 7 fängt morgen an. ich denke mal, dass es diese woche noch klappt. werde es aber auch selbst abholen, da ich von mo-fr sowieso immer in koblenz bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giebi (11. Februar 2008)

Giebi schrieb:


> WXC8.0, weiss in Grösse S, Termin KW 14-15.



Tasächlicher Termin KW 6 !!!

letzte Woche kam die Rechnung   Ist bereits bezahlt, Bike sollte also die Woche eintreffen. Bilder folgen..........


----------



## Splashfin (11. Februar 2008)

wer keinen Bock hat noch lange auf sein Canyon zu warten;

verkaufe bei eBay ein ESX 7.0 XL in grün vom letzen Jahr.

link ist signatur.


----------



## thto (11. Februar 2008)

Sonntags bestellt darauffolgenden Samstag abgeholt (torque FR9 2007)


----------



## GerhardO (11. Februar 2008)

thto schrieb:


> Sonntags bestellt darauffolgenden Samstag abgeholt (torque FR9 2007)


----------



## almeras (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute

Habe gerade das Nerve AM 8.0 bestellt in der Farbe Schwarz Anodiziert. Ursprüglich wollte ich das bike in der Farbe dark forest green haben, nur hatte ich bedenken was die Schlagfestigkeit des Lackes anging. Der nette Mitarbeiter an der Hotline konnte mir auch keine 100% antwort darauf geben wie der Lack auf Steinschlag reagiert. Da mein letztes bike auch anodiziert war und ich damit ganz gute erfahrung gemacht habe, bleib ich auch weiterhin dabei. Hat jemand vielleicht das bike in grün und kann davon berichten ob er mit der Lackierung zufrieden ist?


----------



## thto (11. Februar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


>



danke nochmal für die ausführliche antwort per PM


----------



## GerhardO (11. Februar 2008)

Ich bitte Dich - unter "Kollegen"!


----------



## thto (11. Februar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich - unter "Kollegen"!



hoffe du bleibst dem wartezimmer mit deinen kommentaren erhalten


----------



## Seppo1978 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen...
Wollte meinem Kumpel nicht glauben denn der  Montagetermin fürs Torque 2008 ist angeblich in den ersten Maiwochen! , und da hab ich mich mal in Wartezimmer umgesehen. 
Schade, sonst hätt ich mir vieleicht eines gekauft. Doch Gedult ist nicht meine Stärke!...
Wünsche allen die auf ihr bike warten: toi toi toi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. Februar 2008)

Umdisponiert jetzt Torque 9.0 2007 aus dem Outlet , hoff ich werde glücklich damit . 
Kommt so in sieben Tagen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thto (12. Februar 2008)

sauber also doch...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. Februar 2008)

Ja die Parts sprachen für sich .....  

Jetzt kann der Sommer kommen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Februar 2008)

wie erfahr ich eigentlich, dass mein rad bereit zur abholung ist? per post, email oder telefon? oder sollte ich selbst mal anrufen?


----------



## DoubleU (13. Februar 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wie erfahr ich eigentlich, dass mein rad bereit zur abholung ist? per post, email oder telefon? oder sollte ich selbst mal anrufen?


 
Per Schneckenpost, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, aber sicher bin ich nicht mehr. Selber anrufen und täglich nerven geht natürlich auch.


----------



## Tanja3418 (13. Februar 2008)

Hatte ja geschrieben das ich mir das grand Canyon 6.0 bestellt habe aus dem outlet, wustet ihr das die Bikes fast alle Bikes fehler haben Kratzer im lack kleine dellen ect ???

Na ja ich hab mein GC 6.0 für 899 bekommen ich denke das ist OK hat aber eine delle im Unterrohr, ich wollte es nur bis zum Winterfahren und mir dann wieder eins aus dem Outlet kaufen.

Ich hab aber echt probleme mit der wahl der grösse des Rades SL ist 83 cm bei einer grösse von 180 cm. Würdet ihr alle zum M dendieren ? ich fahre nur Touren .

das M hat 75cm Oberrohr höhe das L 78,5, sehe ich auf dem M nicht viel zu gross aus ? ( wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein)

Gruss Jan    man ist das schwer sich zu entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Februar 2008)

und woher weißt du, dass fast alle bikes fehler haben?


----------



## DoubleU (13. Februar 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> und woher weißt du, dass fast alle bikes fehler haben?


 
Ich denke, daß kann durchaus hier und da sein, da das sicher teilweise zusammengebaute Räder aus Restbeständen, vielleicht sogar teilweise Testbikes aus dem Laden sind (bei den letzten FRX letztes Jahr war das z.B. so) - kombiniert mit 2008er Teilen.

Akzeptieren musst du es dennnoch nicht, da sie als neu verkauft werden. Dementsprechend würde ich bei Dellen/etc. eine weitere Kaufpreisminderung einfordern oder wenn du das nicht willst halt einfach vom Rücktrittsrecht Gebrauch machen.


----------



## Spartec (13. Februar 2008)

...ich habe selbst ein Outlet-Bike bestellt. Natürlich vergünstigt, aber nicht davon ausgehend, dass es ein Fehler hat! Bei einigen Bikes steht in der Beschreibung, dass sie schon benutzt wurden oder es sich um Ausstellungsräder handelt oder es wird direkt auf Fehler hingewiesen. Alle anderen sollten eigentlich zu 100% i.O. sein.

Ich habe gestern eine Mail erhalten. Mein Bike müsste heute oder mrg. bei mir ankommen. Falls dieses auch ein Fehler hat, obwohl Canyon nicht darauf hingewiesen hat, werde ich mich hier diesbezüglich nochmal melden und es bei Canyon beanstanden. Ich gehe aber nicht davon aus das es so ist.  

LG


----------



## Hot Wheels (13. Februar 2008)

Ich hab auch ne kleine Delle am Oberrohr.
Das Bike war auch aus dem Outlet und nicht als Testrad oder sonstiges
gekennzeichnet. Einfach Foto machen und hinschicken, mir sind
sie jedenfalls entgegen gekommen. Die werden dir schon ein
Angebot machen, die sind auch nicht scharf auf ne Rücksendung.
Wegen der Größe mußte natürlich selber wissen, ich hab dir zu M
geraten. Im pps siehste immer aus wie ein Affe auf dem SChleifstein.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Februar 2008)

Spartec schrieb:


> ...ich habe selbst ein Outlet-Bike bestellt. Natürlich vergünstigt, aber nicht davon ausgehend, dass es ein Fehler hat! Bei einigen Bikes steht in der Beschreibung, dass sie schon benutzt wurden oder es sich um Ausstellungsräder handelt oder es wird direkt auf Fehler hingewiesen. Alle anderen sollten eigentlich zu 100% i.O. sein.
> 
> Ich habe gestern eine Mail erhalten. Mein Bike müsste heute oder mrg. bei mir ankommen. Falls dieses auch ein Fehler hat, obwohl Canyon nicht darauf hingewiesen hat, werde ich mich hier diesbezüglich nochmal melden und es bei Canyon beanstanden. Ich gehe aber nicht davon aus das es so ist.
> 
> LG



wie du hast schon ne mail bekommen? da muss ich glaub ich doch mal anrufen


----------



## Spartec (13. Februar 2008)

Ja, mach das ruhig mal. Obwohl ich, ehrlich gesagt, garnicht so früh damit gerechnet hätte. Zu mir sagte man Ende dieser Woche...

Unglücklicherweise bin ich sogut wie nie daheim um das Bike gebührend in Empfang nehmen zu können... so wird es wohl ein, zwei Nächte in der nächsten Post übernachten müssen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Februar 2008)

ich hab mal ne mail geschrieben wie es aussieht. bei mir stellt das versenden, bzw. in meinem fall abholen kein problem da. bin in 5 min bei denen vor der tür


----------



## Spartec (13. Februar 2008)

Na das ist ja praktisch! Das kannst Du ja mal eben vorbeigehen und fragen wie weit die mit Deinem Bike sind  

Bist Du dann auch vor der Bestelländerung hingegangen um Dir ein montiertes ESX SE 2008 mal anzuschauen oder gar probezufahren? Das hätte sich doch quasi angeboten. Oder hat Dir das kleine Bildchen auf der Homepage gereicht? Ich hätte es vorher gern mal in natura gesehen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Februar 2008)

nee, habe die bestellung telefonisch geändert, wollte dann auch direkt zuschlagen bevor es mir jemand wegschnappt. und montiert ist es ja scheinbar sowieso noch nicht. diverse 2008er modell konnte ich aber bereits im laden bewundern. naja, mit dem auto sind's 5 min. ich ruf dann glaube ich schon vorher an, will ja nicht umsonst mit nem haufen geld im sack dahin tuckern.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Februar 2008)

> ...wir möchten Ihnen mitteilen, dass ihre Bestellung mit der Auftragsnummer
> ... in unserem Ladengeschäft zur Abholung bereit steht. Wir möchten
> Sie bitten Ihr Rad baldmöglichst abzuholen...



 dann weiß ich, was ich nach feierabend tun werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spartec (13. Februar 2008)

Na bitte, herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Gib mal bescheid, wenn Du doch einen Fehler (Kratzer oder Delle) an Deinem neuen Hobel finden solltest.

Ansonstzen schonmal viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Februar 2008)

Nochmal wegen denn Dellen , kann des denn einschrengungen in der Haltbarkeit haben vom Rahmen . Hab mir nämlich auch ein Torque 9.0 aus demm Outlet bestellt, bei mir wahr auch nichts angegeben wegen Mängel.
Kann man es auch wieder zurückschicken wenn man was sieht ?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Februar 2008)

beim online-versand schreibt der gesetzgeber sowieso ein 14-tägiges rückgaberecht ohne besonderen grund vor.


----------



## klaus_fusion (13. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen denn Dellen , kann des denn einschrengungen in der Haltbarkeit haben vom Rahmen . Hab mir nämlich auch ein Torque 9.0 aus demm Outlet bestellt, bei mir wahr auch nichts angegeben wegen Mängel.
> Kann man es auch wieder zurückschicken wenn man was sieht ?



RTFM 

Wenn du nicht weisst was das ist dann nutz mal die SUFU. SUFU = SuchFunktion. Google oder sonstwas.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Februar 2008)

Was soll ich da suchen?


----------



## Shadow84 (13. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Was soll ich da suchen?


 Was RTFM heisst, ich bin aber so frei und erkläre dir, dass es für Read the ****ing Manual steht, und sollte wohl ein Hinweis darauf sein, dass du vor dem Stellen von solch allgemeinen Fragen kurz einen Blick auf die FAQ von Canyon werfen könntest...

Gruss


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Februar 2008)

so, war grade bei canyon. ich kann keine dellen, kratzer oder sonstiges finden. nach netter nachfrage gab's sogar noch einen kettenstrebenschutz. der wurde von nem anschauungsmodell kurzerhand demontiert, da sie wohl sonst keine mehr da hatten.


----------



## Tanja3418 (13. Februar 2008)

Na ja ich hatte es mir im Outlet gekauft.

Und hatte nur mal nachgefragt welche Ausstattung das Bike hat da es ja ein EinzelstÃ¼ck ist.


email zurÃ¼ck bekommen und er meint das Bike unterscheidet sich halt nur da durch das es eine Delle im Unterrohr hat.

daraf hin sagte ich ach ja nur ne Delle im Unterrohr. Er meint ich brauche es ja nicht zu nehmen und kÃ¶nnte es wieder nach erhalt zurÃ¼ckschicken. 

Die delle konnte er mir nicht beschreiben da es schon im aussenlager war.

Is eine SpÃ¤tere Reklamation mÃ¶glich mit weiterem preisnachlass ? Das Rad wird ja eh abgeschrieben.  Finde es schon Krass das das einem nach dem kauf mitgeteilt wird, mir ist es eigentlich egal wenn ich ein Bike bekomme von jemandem der es zurÃ¼ckschickt weil es ihm nicht gefÃ¤llt oder Passt. Aber wenn ein Bike eine Defekt hat find ich das schon Krass. Der wiederverkaufswert sinkt dadurch ja mehr als mein 100â¬ preisnachlass.

Gruss JN


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Februar 2008)

immerhin wurde es noch als einzelstück bezeichnet  aber ein rad mit der bezeichnung special edition darf sich nun wirklich nicht durch ne delle von anderen unterscheiden  aber schon ärgerlich, dass das nicht direkt angeben wird und man so quasi die katze im sack kauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (13. Februar 2008)

ich könnte das nicht gebrauchen,ne delle,auch noch im unterrohr


----------



## Tanja3418 (13. Februar 2008)

ja ich finde es echt ********, was soll ich machen an eurer stelle ?

verhandeln oder lieber ein normales GC 6.0 ???


Gruss jan


----------



## BillGehts (13. Februar 2008)

Seit heute bin ich auch hier zu Hause. Ich habe ein Nerve XC 9.0 LTD Special Edition aus dem Outlet bestellt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Februar 2008)

Tanja3418 schrieb:


> ja ich finde es echt ********, was soll ich machen an eurer stelle ?
> 
> verhandeln oder lieber ein normales GC 6.0 ???
> 
> ...



da du es ja erst nach der bestellung erfahren hast wuerde ich vielleicht mal einen auf garantie bzw. gewaehrleistung versuchen. ist ja schliesslich ein mangel.


----------



## Tanja3418 (14. Februar 2008)

da du es ja erst nach der bestellung erfahren hast wuerde ich vielleicht mal einen auf garantie bzw. gewaehrleistung versuchen. ist ja schliesslich ein mangel.

Was muss ich da machen ?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Februar 2008)

> 8. Gewährleistung
> Bitte überprüfen Sie die gelieferte Ware unverzüglich auf offensichtliche Material- und Herstellungsfehler sowie auf Transportschäden. Sie sind gesetzlich verpflichtet, uns über Fehler und Mängel der Ware zu informieren, damit wir Abhilfe schaffen können.



die AGBs lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tanja3418 (14. Februar 2008)

Ok hab ich .


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (14. Februar 2008)

Tanja3418 schrieb:


> ja ich finde es echt ********, was soll ich machen an eurer stelle ?
> 
> verhandeln oder lieber ein normales GC 6.0 ???
> 
> ...



Du hast es doch neu bekommen.Also bist nicht gefahren.D.h.keine Gebrauchsspuren (man könnte es dir vorwerfen,dass die von dir kommen).Ganz klarer Sachmangel für mich.da brauchme überhaupt nicht über Garantie oder Gewährleistung reden.Hier ist schlichtweg eine Ware mit Sachmangel geliefert worden,wenn der Transportkarton unversehrt ist(könnte  ja Transportschaden sein).Am besten Bild machen und emailkontakt mit Canyon halten.Telfonisch abklären zwecks Umtausch oder empfindlichem Preisnachlass,falls du mit dieser Delle leben kannst.(Ich könnts nicht)Canyon wird dir entsprechenden Vorschlag machen.Und du kannst dich entscheiden.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Februar 2008)

Tanja3418 schrieb:


> Ok hab ich .



dann weißt du ja was zu tun ist.


----------



## Tanja3418 (14. Februar 2008)

Ich habs ja erst gekauft, und nachgefragt warum es Billiger wäre ! Darauf hin meint er ja es hat ne delle im Unterrohr !

Und er könne nicht sagen wie gross die delle sei.

Also kommt das Bike und ich werde es mir erst mal ansehen.

Outlet is für mich gestorben


----------



## Angostura (14. Februar 2008)

Moin Tanja3418,

wenn es das GC 6.0 (schwarz) aus dem Outlet in M ist , was gerade vor ein paar Tagen drin stand, dann war es erwähnt, dass eine Delle am Unterrohr vorhanden ist. Ich hatte auch damit geliebäugelt, aber dann war es weg. Nun habe ich für meine Freundin ein neues GC in M bestellt.
Also muss man schon mal genau lesen, was die bei Canyon schreiben. Warum sonst sollten Sie ein neues (2008) Model 100 Euro unter Wert verkaufen. Der Montagetermin für GC in schwarz und weiss soll 10/11 KW sein.

Tschuldigung, dass musste mal raus, aber hinterher auf Canyon schimpfen ist zu einfach.

Gruss Angostura


----------



## Tanja3418 (14. Februar 2008)

Es stand nirgends das es eine Delle hat !!!

sonst hätte ich es mir nicht bestellt, meiner Meinung ist das fahrad nichts Wert mit einer Delle.


hast Du schon mal gesehen das irgendwo im Outlet was, von schäden gesatnden hat ?


----------



## Schleudersturz (14. Februar 2008)

@Tanja 3418: Ich verstehe deinen Ärger und würde mich auch ärgern, wenn ich es überlesen hätte aber bei z.B. dem "Canyon Torque FR 7.0 Festivalrad 2007" steht unten als Zusatz: "Achtung! Bei diesem Rad handelt es sich um ein Testrad mit kleineren Lackschäden,leichten Gebrauchsspuren sowie deutlichen Lackschäden an der Gabel." Diese Zusätze stechen nicht direkt ins Auge... aber wahrscheinlich war auch so einer an deinem GC im Outlet dran! Aber wie gesagt... du kannst es ja immernoch sofort wieder zurückschicken!

Aber Trotzdem wünsche ich dir Viel Spaß mit deinem GC


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. Februar 2008)

Stimmt hab ich auch gelesen! Hab mir auch eins aus dem Outlet bestellt Torque 9.0 kommt nächste Woche , bei mir war auch nichts von mängeln gestanden. Aber wenn ich was sehe gehts sofort wieder zurück , kann ja nicht sein das sie als neuwertig verkauft werden und dann irgent welche Schäden haben !


----------



## Tanja3418 (15. Februar 2008)

Ich wollte mich ja nicht über die Marke Canyon beschweren. Sonst würde ich mir ja ein anderes Bike von einer anderen Marke kaufen.

Gruss Jan


----------



## joopen (15. Februar 2008)

Ihr habt alle Recht! Bei manchen steht der Hinweis dabei, dann ist es auch klar, dass wohl irgendwas an dem Rad ist. 
Ich habe auch ein GC9.0 aus dem Outlet und da stand nix von Schäden dabei und so war es auch, nämlich neu. Ohne Macken, Kratzer oder Dellen. 
Wenn bei so einem Rad dann doch was nicht in Ordnung ist, entweder zurückschicken oder Rabatt aushandeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_fusion (15. Februar 2008)

Tanja3418 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich ja nicht über die Marke Canyon beschweren. Sonst würde ich mir ja ein anderes Bike von einer anderen Marke kaufen.
> 
> Gruss Jan



Liebe Tanja, lieber Jan !

du machst dir gedanken über ungeborene Kinder. Du hast das Rad doch noch gar nicht. Warum heulst du also so laut?

Du hast zur Auswahl:
A) Rumjammern über einen Fehler den du nicht mal gesehen hast. Dessen Existenz also nicht sicher ist.
->halte ich für Zeitverschwendung

B) Zurücktreten vom Kaufvertrag. Das geht JETZT. Oder nach Lieferung 30 Tage lang.
->Ist sinnvoll wenn du das Bike nicht haben willst

C) Bike zusenden lassen. Auf Schäden untersuchen. Wenns dir gefällt, behalten. Ansonsten zurücksenden

Da bei Canyon, meiner (leidlichen) Erfahrung nach, die linke Hand oft nicht von der Rechten weiss kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass es gar keine Delle gibt. Das wäre dann eine Lüge vom Mitarbeiter. Oder im Outlet-Prospekt wäre die Delle nicht erwähnt gewesen. Dann lügt der Prospekt. Daher würde ich mal genau abchecken ob das Bike überhaupt mangelbehaftet ist.

Gruss,
Klaus


----------



## Hot Wheels (15. Februar 2008)

Ober- und Unterrohr sind sowieso sehr dünnwandig und 
dellengefährdet. Meins hat auch nur ne Minidelle, fällt kaum
auf. Den Preisnachlaß von 100 Euro find ich eigentlich ok, die
hätten das natürlich erwähnen müssen. Ruf am besten noch mal bei
Canyon an, wenn das Bike da ist.
Nach einer Ausfahrt haste die Delle wahrscheinlich vergessen oder
ne 2te  drin .


----------



## Ghost-Boy (15. Februar 2008)

Hab heut um 16.04 Uhr eine E-Mail bekommen   mei Torque wurde heut verschickt.Wenn ich glück habe kommt es schon morgen , kanns schon garnicht mehr erwarten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## GerhardO (15. Februar 2008)

Wenn jemand ne Delle braucht - ich helf' gerne aus!!!


----------



## Jrsd (16. Februar 2008)

Du schei*e! Es gibt schon Torque ES7 als Expressbike zu kaufen! Und ich blöd Mann habe im Dezember bestellt, und sollte bis KW19 warten!?!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2008)

Dann tu halt umdsiponieren , hab ich auch gemacht . Gar kein Porblem.


----------



## Spartec (16. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hab heut um 16.04 Uhr eine E-Mail bekommen   mei Torque wurde heut verschickt.Wenn ich glück habe kommt es schon morgen , kanns schon garnicht mehr erwarten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:



Bei mir hat sich DHL 3 Tage Zeit gelassen: Dienstag verschickt.... Freitag erhalten. Aber die Warterei war ganz schnell wieder vergessen, als ich das Bike das erste mal probe gefahren habe  

Also, ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es heute schon bei Dir ankommt, aber warte nicht zu sehr darauf, sonst dauert es noch 2 Tage...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2008)

Danke so war es auch , heute um neun hatt der Weinachtsmann ein zweites mal gekliengelt . Respekt an die Post das war mal echt fix und auch an Canyon echt geiles teil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Bilder folgen , also bin dann mal weg ! Viel spaß noch beim warten.







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## andy01 (16. Februar 2008)

Hi, wenn der Postmann zweimal  klingelt.....

Ich will mich nun aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden.
Mein Nerve AM 7.0 (M) ist heut gekommen, total geil.



hier ein paar pic`s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djsouth2004 (16. Februar 2008)

In weiß sehen die neuen auch geil aus


----------



## Imothep (16. Februar 2008)

Hi, geiles Teil!

Hast du bei dir am Unterrohr im Steinflugbereich eine transparente Schutzfolie drauf?



andy01 schrieb:


> Hi, wenn der Postmann zweimal  klingelt.....
> 
> Ich will mich nun aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden.
> Mein Nerve AM 7.0 (M) ist heut gekommen, total geil.
> ...


----------



## andy01 (16. Februar 2008)

Ja es ist eine drauf.


----------



## Imothep (16. Februar 2008)

andy01 schrieb:


> Ja es ist eine drauf.



Komisch, bei einem Freund von mir der vorige Woche sein Canyon bekam war nix drauf.


----------



## bao-daniel (16. Februar 2008)

So, nun muss ich mich leider viel früher als erwartet bereits verabschieden: Das WXC 7.0 mit Blumenmuster meiner Freundin ist bereits seit letzter Woche da und mein schwarzes Ultimate AL 7.0 ist heute gekommen. Großes Kompliment an Canyon dasses bisher (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) doch so gut mit den Lieferungen klappt. Bilder werde ich selbstverständlich nachreichen.

Daniel


----------



## Spartec (16. Februar 2008)

Mein Bike ist auch mit diversen Canyon-Schutzfolien bestückt. Alles sehr akkurat und mit viel Liebe zum Detail vorbereitet. Meld mich bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich aus dem Wartezimmer ab. Habe mein Baby vor gut 24 h bekommen... es ist ein ESX geworden. Die erste Ausfahrt habe ich schon hinter mir...    

Allen Wartenden wünsche ich möglichst kurze Lieferzeiten und viel Freude mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (16. Februar 2008)

Heute erlebt: Canyon Lieferzeit mal anders!  

Bike ( WXC 8.0 ) kam heute obwohl es eigentlich Liefertermin in der 22.KW ( = Ende MAI! ) hatte!


Nicht dass ich mich nicht freu... 

Aber woran liegt das?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (16. Februar 2008)

schuh schrieb:


> Heute erlebt: Canyon Lieferzeit mal anders!
> 
> Bike ( WXC 8.0 ) kam heute obwohl es eigentlich Liefertermin in der 22.KW ( = Ende MAI! ) hatte!
> 
> ...



Weil die das AM in KW 6/7 nicht liefern können und auf KW 10/11 verschoben wurde. So haben die andere Modelle vorgeschoben und ich muss jetzt noch länger auf mein AM 5.0 warten, KW 7 war schon so verdammt lange Zeit. ABER Vorfreude ist und bleibt die schönste Freude nicht war...


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (16. Februar 2008)

@andy01

war der Strebeenschutz aus Neopren bei dir dran?


----------



## andy01 (17. Februar 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> @andy01
> 
> war der Strebeenschutz aus Neopren bei dir dran?



Ja der war auch schon dran!


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (17. Februar 2008)

bei mir nicht.


----------



## two wheels (17. Februar 2008)

Den hatte ich ursprünglich auch nicht dran. Habe dann aber ne Mail geschriben, damit ich den und die Thüllen für die Brems-/Schaltleitungen auch bekomme. Canyon hat mir dann alles zugeschickt, was ja auch nicht mehr als Recht ist, weil es ja eigentlich auch zum Bike gehört... Ob mans wirklich braucht?


----------



## schuh (17. Februar 2008)

Schon krass dass Canyon statt in der 22KW wie geplant in der 6. liefert....


----------



## Bratzus (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Community,
trage mich nun auch ins Wartezimmer ein: Hab am Samstag in Koblenz 2 NERVE XC 6.0 in Schwarz (1 für mich, 1 für meine Frau  ) bestellt  , Lieferzeit 12 Tage!! Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz-> naja, CANYON Jungs vor Ort-> Super Team.
Aber ab jetzt: warten und vorfreuen!!


 Grüß Euch Bratzus


----------



## moloko-c (17. Februar 2008)

Bratzus schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> trage mich nun auch ins Wartezimmer ein: Hab am Samstag in Koblenz 2 NERVE XC 6.0 in Schwarz (1 für mich, 1 für meine Frau  ) bestellt  , Lieferzeit 12 Tage!! Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz-> naja, CANYON Jungs vor Ort-> Super Team.
> Aber ab jetzt: warten und vorfreuen!!
> 
> ...



Gute Wahl, kann Dich nur beglückwünschen


----------



## BillGehts (18. Februar 2008)

Mein XC 9 ist heute per Post gekommen. Leider war niemand zu hause, sodass ich es erst morgen auf der Post abholen kann. 

Bestellt hatte ich Mittwoch letzter Woche, da kann man wirklich nicht meckern. Großes Lob an Canyon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo
ich hab mir ein Canyon Torque ES 8.0 bestelt mal schauen wann das kommt.
und noch ein Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 das ist ja balt da

LG hopfer


----------



## Jrsd (18. Februar 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> ich hab mir ein Canyon Torque ES 8.0 bestelt mal schauen wann das kommt.



In welche Größe? Die sind ausser S, alle da im Expressbike. Das sollte nicht so lang dauern.


----------



## hopfer (18. Februar 2008)

bestelt vor ein par tagen da hies es noch dauert noch dauert noch JA


----------



## Jrsd (19. Februar 2008)

Worüber wird sich GerhardO noch freuen können, wenn wir alle so früh das Wartezimmer verlassen?
Geplannte Montagetermin: KW19/20
Heute kamm die Rechnung.


----------



## Tintin33 (19. Februar 2008)

Das ist gemein.Will auch aus dem Wartezimmer.
Hat jemand was gehört ob die AM 5.0 Modelle(schwarz,M) früher fertig werden?So wie's ausschaut haben die Jungs und Mädels von Canyon ihre Planungen komplett übern Haufen geschmissen.Vieleicht weis ja Klausi etwas?
Hat überhaupt jemand ein AM 5.0 oder 6.0 2008er Model?

Sers


----------



## BadeInsel (19. Februar 2008)

ich hab ein AM 6.0 in weiß (M) bestellt aber habe bis jetzt nichts gehört das sich was an meinem montagetermin (KW15) ändert. Zur Info, ich habe mitte januar bestellt 

schön zu hören das einige ihr bike um bis zu 9wochen vorher bekommen.
hoffe ich bekomme mein bike rechtzeitig. ich werde keine woche länger warten. schließlich ist KW 15 ja schon mitte April. Ich will jetzt endlich fahren 
Auserdem haben mir die Leute am telefon gesagt das es zu 90% in KW 15 kommt bzw montiert wird. Ehr kommt es früher als später  Das will hoffentlich was heißen xD


----------



## BillGehts (19. Februar 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Mein XC 9 ist heute per Post gekommen. Leider war niemand zu hause, sodass ich es erst morgen auf der Post abholen kann.
> 
> Bestellt hatte ich Mittwoch letzter Woche, da kann man wirklich nicht meckern. Großes Lob an Canyon!



Habe das Bike heute abgeholt und zusammengebaut, alles funktionierte völlig problemlos. Der erste Eindruck ist durchweg positiv.


----------



## dapaul (20. Februar 2008)

Habe gerade die Mail bekommen, dass mein Rad abholbereit ist. 
Dabei hatte ich extra gesagt KW10.
Naja, so muss ich mir halt grad die 2 Wochen ein bisschen Geld leihen...


----------



## Canyon-Paul (20. Februar 2008)

dapaul schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Mail bekommen, dass mein Rad abholbereit ist.
> Dabei hatte ich extra gesagt KW10.
> Naja, so muss ich mir halt grad die 2 Wochen ein bisschen Geld leihen...



Was hast Du dir für ein Rad bestellt?
Btw. Cooler Name


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dapaul (20. Februar 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Was hast Du dir für ein Rad bestellt?
> Btw. Cooler Name



"Nur" ein weißes Yellowstone 4.0 in M

Btw. Ebenfalls


----------



## Bratzus (20. Februar 2008)

Hi Zusammen , 
hab Heute per E-mail bescheid bekommen dass die 2 Bikes NERVE XC 6.0 per DHL an mich unterwegs sind!! Ging ja Fix. Nur noch Cash für die Nachnahme 
--> und warten bis der Postmann 3 mal Klingelt. 
Wenn die Bikes in meinen Händen sind melde ich mich wieder !!

Bratzus


----------



## almeras (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo leute

Hiermit melde ich mich vom Wartezimmer ab habe gestern mein bike bekommen AM9.0. Ein danke an DHL das sie meinen Bikeguard vor meiner Haustür abgestellt haben und das Paket 5 Stunden vor meiner Haustür stand. Gut das meine Nachbarn nicht wussten was sich in dem paket befand. Aber Ende gut alles gut.


----------



## Vilsa (21. Februar 2008)

Ich will mein Rad auch endlich haben


----------



## Spartec (21. Februar 2008)

almeras schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> 
> Hiermit melde ich mich vom Wartezimmer ab habe gestern mein bike bekommen AM9.0. Ein danke an DHL das sie meinen Bikeguard vor meiner Haustür abgestellt haben und das Paket 5 Stunden vor meiner Haustür stand. Gut das meine Nachbarn nicht wussten was sich in dem paket befand. Aber Ende gut alles gut.



Ich habe schonmal gehört, dass DHL das so handhabt bei schon bezahlter Ware. Einfach vor der Tür abstellen und hoffen, dass der Besitzer es als erster findet. Hmm... Das wundert mich ein wenig, denn wenn das Bike weg gewesen wäre, ohne das DHL eine Unterschrift von Dir gehabt hätte, müssten die rein rechtlich eigentlich den Schaden ersetzen... und ein AM 9.0 ist ja schließlich nicht ganz billig. Der DHL-Bote kann froh sein, dass es noch vor Deiner Tür stand! Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das DHL-üblich sein soll...


----------



## almeras (21. Februar 2008)

Ich kann einfach nur von Glück reden das ich gute Nachbarn habe. Aber was wäre wenn ein Fremder ins Haus kommen würde und er das Paket einfach mitnimmt? Vielleicht hat ja auch meine Nachbarin für das Paket unterschrieben und es vor meiner Haustür gebracht. Ich meine das Paket ist nicht gerade klein und sowas in den Flur zu stellen ist auch nicht ohne. Ich werde sie mal heute fragen ob sie für das Paket unterschrieben hat. Wenn nicht sollte man einen ernsten Anruf bei DHL tätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maastricht´99 (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich möchte ja niemanden auf die nerven gehen (denn meine Freundin kann es schon kaum noch hören  ), aber mein Torque ES 8.0 kommt endlich am Montag oder Dienstag   Habs vor ungefähr 4 Wochen bestellt und da hiess es noch, dass es nix vor der 19. KW werden wird und jetzt befindet sich mein Torque schon im Landeanflug     Ich pack dann mal langsam meine Sachen hier zusammen und werd euch dann von draussen zuwinken


----------



## Maastricht´99 (21. Februar 2008)




----------



## sud (21. Februar 2008)

so jetzt darf ich auch endlich mal hier schreiben (nachdem ich mich jahrelang über das canyon-wartezimmer lustig gemacht habe   ).
montag torque es 8.0 bestellt, gestern bestätigung per post bekommen, heute versandbestätigung bekommen. das geht mir eindeutig zu schnell, wollt auch mal monatelang hier reinschreiben und mich beschweren. naja, man kann nicht alles haben  

das torque wird übrigens mein tourenbike


----------



## Vilsa (21. Februar 2008)

*Spinnenwebenwegwisch*

Ich machs mir hier weiterhin bequem *anHeizungkuschel*


----------



## Newmi (21. Februar 2008)

So, hab grade eben ein AM 5.0 knuckle white Gr.L bestellt!
Jetzt heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (21. Februar 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> So, hab grade eben ein AM 5.0 knuckle white Gr.L bestellt!
> Jetzt heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken!



Sehr gute Wahl. Habe das selbe bestellt


----------



## BadeInsel (21. Februar 2008)

Seit gestern ist das Never AM 6 in weiß in den Größen S und M als Expressbikes aufgelistet. Ich hab mir eins mitte Januar bestellt. Als Montagetermin wurde damals KW 15 angegeben :-(
Doch so wie es aussieht bekomm ich es ja jetzt früher. Das wäre unglaublich toll 

Wobei ich heute von Canyon eine nichts-sagende Email bekommen habe. Seht selbst:

"Das rad wird in den nächsten fertiggestellt. Sie erhalten via EMail Nachricht
von uns wenn das Rad zum Versand bereit steht."

Minuten?Stunden?Tagen?Wochen?Monaten?Jahre?Jahrzehnten? xD

Naja ich rechne mit dem Bike Ende nächster Woche,anfang übernächster Woche


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (21. Februar 2008)

machts doch nicht so kompliziert,ruf Canyon an. 02614040010


----------



## Pitchshifter (21. Februar 2008)

Maastricht´99 schrieb:


> mein *Torque ES *8.0 kommt endlich am Montag oder Dienstag   Habs vor ungefähr 4 Wochen bestellt und da hiess es noch, dass es nix vor der 19. KW werden wird und jetzt befindet sich mein Torque schon im Landeanflug


Ja,
*in weiß* => *erst Mitte der Saison verfügbar (KW 19/20)*
und die schwarze ES Reihe ist schon jetzt verfügbar ...


Das wird jetzt für deutlich geteilte Freude sorgen!


----------



## GerhardO (21. Februar 2008)

Tja, weiß ist schon ne seeeehr seltene Farbe und daher leider nicht immer verfügbar...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maastricht´99 (22. Februar 2008)

ich habs mir auch anfänglich in weiß bestellt, aber dann bekam ich eine Benachrichtigung, dass ich das Modell zwar früher haben kann, jedoch in schwarz. Naja, schwarz ich auch nicht schlecht Ausserdem fahr ich es ja auch öfter, als dass ich es zur schau stelle.


----------



## sud (22. Februar 2008)

hui, jetzt find ich´s langsam unheimlich. Donnerstag 15:30 Versandbestätigung bekommen, heute wurde schon geliefert. Also nicht ganz 5 Tage von Bestellung bis Auslieferung. Hab das eigentlich anders erwartet 

Wird wohl eines der ersten Torque ES 8.0 sein das geliefert wurde 

Werd´s allerdings erst morgen auspacken, keine Zeit heute...


----------



## GerhardO (22. Februar 2008)

Schicks zu mir! Ich packs für Dich aus und fahr es auch gleich Probe...


----------



## -XC- (22. Februar 2008)

ist der lack dieses jahre eigentlich besser(haltbarer) geworden? 

gibt/ gab es eigentlich unterschiede zwischen den Farben bzgl. haltbarkeit?


gruß


----------



## sud (22. Februar 2008)

-XC- schrieb:


> gibt/ gab es eigentlich unterschiede zwischen den Farben bzgl. haltbarkeit?



also ich hab ein schwarzes gekauft(anodisiert). da ist die oberfläche auf jeden fall wesentlich widerstandsfähiger als bei dem weißen. dies hat mir auch ein canyon mitarbeiter bestätigt. 
werd das aber am wochenende mal testen 

so sieht´s aus, wenn man schnell mal die teile aus dem karton zerrt:


----------



## sud (22. Februar 2008)

und so sieht das torque vorher aus:


----------



## Canyon-Paul (22. Februar 2008)

Ich will auch Teile aus einem Canyon Karton zerren


----------



## dapaul (22. Februar 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer, mein Yellowstone 4.0 steht jetzt hier


----------



## -XC- (22. Februar 2008)

thx sud für die info 

nettes bike!

und wenn ich die bilder so sehe....... ICH WILL AUCH

steht das anodized eigentlich wirklich für anodisiert, sprich eloxiert? oder meint das nur das es so aus sieht als ob... weil dann dürfte es ja eigentlich die ganzen lack-haltbarkeitsbeschwerden nicht geben oder sind das nur die "weißen" besitzer die probleme haben?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (22. Februar 2008)

sud schrieb:


> und so sieht das torque vorher aus:



Wo hast du soviel Kohle her?


----------



## vanmaxis (22. Februar 2008)

@ sud probier auch gleich mal das Floodgate von deinem Dämpfer aus, ob es geht weil ich musste meinen schon Einschicken. Weil es nicht so war.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (22. Februar 2008)

sud schrieb:


> und so sieht das torque vorher aus:



Da wird sich der DHL Mann bei mir aber freuen. Ich habe lauter 20/50  Scheine in einem dicken Umschlag. Ein paar 10 und 5  Scheine sind auch dabei.


----------



## -XC- (22. Februar 2008)

ich glaube das ist dem DHL mann tausendmal lieber....  mich wundert das die 500â¬ Scheine angenommen wurden...


----------



## Maastricht´99 (22. Februar 2008)

@sud: o mann!!! Ich an deiner Stelle hätte das gute Stück sofort zusammengebaut und wäre erstmal bis zur Erschöpfung gefahren *******gal wieviel ich noch zutun gehabt hätt


----------



## Pitchshifter (23. Februar 2008)

*@sud:* Gratuliere zum Torque - nachdem Du eine Kamera hast, die einwenig mehr verlangt als gucki-drucki habe ich eine BITTE an Dich:

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4460285&postcount=8468*

Aber fahr erst einmal mit dem Gaul .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sud (23. Februar 2008)

@Pitchshifter: werde versuchen mal so ein bild zu machen. mal sehen ob ich das heute noch schaffe, vielleicht auch erst morgen...


----------



## timson1000 (23. Februar 2008)

Kannst vllt ein Bild vom Torque Es im fahrfertigen Zustand posten?


----------



## Newmi (23. Februar 2008)

Sodele, hab auch die KW 15 als Montagezeitpunkt
für's AM 5.0 in weiß und Größe L bekommen!
Noch weiter warten!


----------



## Sandman633 (23. Februar 2008)

So, melde mich mal hälftig aus dem Wartezimmer ab. Habe heute mein Grand Canyon abgeholt. Jetzt fehlt noch das WXC für die Chefin.

Greetz Sandman633


----------



## sud (23. Februar 2008)

timson1000 schrieb:


> Kannst vllt ein Bild vom Torque Es im fahrfertigen Zustand posten?



hier mal schnell zwei Bilder: (sind perspektivisch nicht korrekt dank Ultra-Weitwinkel-Objektiv)


----------



## sud (23. Februar 2008)

übrigens:  14,6 kg incl. Pedale bei Größe L


----------



## timson1000 (23. Februar 2008)

wow! nicht schlecht...auch top Gewicht! wenn man ne halben Kilo für die Pedale abzieht und n bisschen wegen der Größe stimmt der Wert auf der Canyon Hp ja ziemlich  sieht super gut aus! Wie lang ist der Vorbau (sieht recht lang aus)?


----------



## sud (23. Februar 2008)

vorbau ist 90mm lang. passt aber so erstmal ganz gut, will das teil ja hauptsächlich für touren nutzen. da der rahmen auch bei größe L ziemlich kompakt ist, macht der etwas längere vorbau durchaus sinn.


----------



## hopfer (23. Februar 2008)

sub wie groß bist du?

lg hopfer


----------



## sud (23. Februar 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> sub wie groß bist du?
> 
> lg hopfer



ich denk mal dass du mit "sub" mich meinst 

bin ca. 1,84m groß
rahmengröße M wäre mir zu klein (zumindest zum touren fahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (23. Februar 2008)

danke sud bin nämlich 1,78 und hab mir ein M bestellt und will damit auch touren ich hoffe das geht ich fahre gerne recht gestreckt.

LG hopfer


----------



## Maastricht´99 (23. Februar 2008)

@sub: hast du den 90´er Vorbau extra ausgewählt? Habe auch L bestellt, gehe aber davon aus, dass die mir den mit 75mm liefern


----------



## Bratzus (23. Februar 2008)

Bratzus schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen ,
> hab Heute per E-mail bescheid bekommen dass die 2 Bikes NERVE XC 6.0 per DHL an mich unterwegs sind!! Ging ja Fix. Nur noch Cash für die Nachnahme
> --> und warten bis der Postmann 3 mal Klingelt.
> Wenn die Bikes in meinen Händen sind melde ich mich wieder !!
> ...



Hier und jetzt raus aus dem Wartezimmer 2008! 
Die Bikes sind da, Cash ist weg. Soweit ich es Beurteilen kann -->> alles  i.O.
Nur die Speichenreflektoren habe ich gegen dezent weisse ausgetauscht.
Canyon hat , wie es sich gehört, Lackschutzfolie auf die Unterseite des Unterrohr plaziert und einen anständigen Kettenstrebenschutz spendiert. Bikes waren hervorragend vormontiert: Räder montiert, Lenker befestigt, aufsitzen und alles funktioniert.
Gruß an alle Wartenden und Unentschlossenen: Es lohnt sich, CANYON baut schon klasse Teile.
Man sieht sich im Forum  Bratzus


----------



## sud (23. Februar 2008)

Maastricht´99 schrieb:


> @sub: hast du den 90´er Vorbau extra ausgewählt? Habe auch L bestellt, gehe aber davon aus, dass die mir den mit 75mm liefern



hab da nix extra bestellt... scheint wohl bei größe L so zu sein !?


----------



## tiffybenton (24. Februar 2008)

guten tag!
als newcomer grüße ich zunächst mal alle forenmitglieder!
hab mir auf die alten tage ein torque frx bestellt 
was ich damit machen will weiß ich selbst noch nicht so genau...
hab nur kurz in koblenz mal ne parkplatzrunde gedreht und wußte sofort: haben will!
leider montage erst 19./20. KW 
muß ich bis dahin noch motorisiert durch den dreck pflügen. aber dann will ich auch mal droppen - vielleicht so erst mal 30cm....


----------



## GerhardO (24. Februar 2008)

tiffybenton schrieb:


> ...aber dann will ich auch mal droppen - vielleicht so erst mal 30cm....



30 cm sollten auch erstmal reichen... man weiß ja nie, ob man das Rad nicht überbeansprucht. Für höhere Sachen würde ich Dir ein Bike aus der XC-Serie empfehlen!

 
Viel Spass hier im Forum!

Gerhard


----------



## markus92 (24. Februar 2008)

@tiffybenton
finde es schön, dass man auch wenn man älter noch rad fährt und super entscheidung, wobei ich denke für dich hätte nen ES oder FR gereicht..
Wegen den 30cm, jeder fängt mal klein an =)


----------



## tiffybenton (24. Februar 2008)

hmmmm, xc-serie wird bestimmt viel früher montiert....
kommt aber erst ins haus wenn ich mit der arthrose nicht mehr auf die ktm komme 
wahrscheinlich in 3 jahren...
kann ich eigentlich eine kurbelgarnitur mit 2 zahnkränzen und bashguard montieren? oder ist das nur für pussyboys?
hab übrigens optitune bestellt denn an der ktm hätte ich gerne ein angepaßtes fahtwerk gehabt.....
offtopic? entschuldigung!


----------



## tiffybenton (24. Februar 2008)

@markus:
witze über mein alter darf natürlich nur ich selbst machen 
torque fr hab ich auch drauf gesessen - wollte auch ein statement gegenüber meinem nerve es machen. außerdem wieg ich (sportliche) 90kg. auf dem frx hab ich mich gleich "zuhause" gefühlt.
nein, ich krieg keinen rabatt von canyon dafür.
jetzt ist erst mal endurieren angesagt. einen dreckigen sonntag für alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus92 (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
sollte eher kein Witz sein, weil mein dad ist auch um die 40 und er ist sicher nicht bereit auch nu nen 30cm drop zu machen, daher finde ich es einfach super wenn, man in dem Alter (wollte dich nicht alt machen ) noch so ist


----------



## tiffybenton (24. Februar 2008)

jetz bin ich in der klasse "um die 40" angekommen 
als ich deutlich jünger war konnte ich mir das finanziell nicht leisten,  jetzt geht es besser und die paar fitten jahre muß ich doch nutzen 
nein ich bin natürlich nicht beleidigt - alles gut!
wie gesagt: schönen sonntag!


----------



## Maastricht´99 (24. Februar 2008)

@sud: die wichtigste Frage scheint hier noch ungeklärt zu sein! Wie fährts sich so im Gelände mit dem Torque ES?


----------



## Pitchshifter (25. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube sud fährt noch immer .


----------



## sud (25. Februar 2008)

Maastricht´99 schrieb:


> @sud: die wichtigste Frage scheint hier noch ungeklärt zu sein! Wie fährts sich so im Gelände mit dem Torque ES?



bin bis jetzt nur relativ leichtes gelände gefahren, kann daher noch nicht viel dazu sagen. fakt ist, dass sich die kiste extrem leicht anfühlt (und auch ist). mit abgesenkter gabel (aber auch nicht abgesenkt) geht das teil richtig gut bergauf. bergab konnte ich noch keine schwächen feststellen. für normale trails ist das torque auf jeden fall schon mal top. die gröberen sachen muss ich diese woche mal antesten


----------



## quasibinaer (25. Februar 2008)

Maaaaan, die lieben Leute bei Canyon könnten jetzt mal den Kalender vor stellen. Will nicht bis KW 15 warten ... bei dem Wetter :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (25. Februar 2008)

Haben eigentlich alle die KW 15 genannt bekommen, die warten??


----------



## XSnailX (25. Februar 2008)

Yup, bei mir zumindest isses so (AM 5.0 L white)

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## tr3ndy (26. Februar 2008)

Jo bei mir auch...Nerve AM 5.0 in M...bestellt am 12. Januar


----------



## Vilsa (26. Februar 2008)

Hab KW 14-15 , hab im Dezember bestellt.


----------



## DaBot (26. Februar 2008)

Kw 19/20


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Februar 2008)

Am 5.0 Kw 14/15.


----------



## C. Sauser (26. Februar 2008)

Lux MR 7.0 --> KW 14/15


----------



## Vilsa (26. Februar 2008)

Kommt KW13 das Schiff is China in Rotterdam an oder was ??


----------



## Newmi (26. Februar 2008)

Will man da vielleicht die arbeit etwas verteilen, oder kommt da ein Lieferant nicht voran!

PS: ich bekomm immer ein schmunzeln, wenn ich die Werbung von Canyon sehe!  "Die Saison ist längst gestartet!
          Wann startest Du??"


----------



## Pitchshifter (26. Februar 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Modell, das nach KW 19/20 montiert wird ?

Lustig, dass es mein Bike in schwarz bereits jetzt Expressbike gibt, also mehr als 2 Monate früher als ursprünglich angegeben - aber weil ich einen weißen Rahmen will, darf ich noch bis Saisonmitte warten ...  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Februar 2008)

Könnte man Canyon nicht einfach anrufen und fragen, ob sie ne Kiste mit Einzelteilen schicken? ich kann im Moment sowieso nicht biken. Dann hätte ich wenigstens was zu tun 
Samy

Ich meine: Vielleicht spart das zeit, wenn die das nicht auch noch zusammenschrauben müssen


----------



## Pitchshifter (26. Februar 2008)

Extrawürschteln gibt's bei Canyon nicht . Ich würde es aber auch lieber selber zusammenbauen, weil so sichergestellt ist, dass es ordentlich gemacht wird. Außerdem vervielfacht das Basteln die Freude wenn es dann einmal fahrfertig montiert ist.


----------



## crossy-pietro (26. Februar 2008)

taa-taaaa-taaaaaa-taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  

gestern abend email bekommen
heut nach der schaff' hingefahren
da isses!

!!SECHS wochen "zu früh"!!


----------



## Newmi (26. Februar 2008)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> taa-taaaa-taaaaaa-taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> gestern abend email bekommen
> heut nach der schaff' hingefahren
> ...




AAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggg!   

Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum "Frühchen"


----------



## GerhardO (26. Februar 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Kommt KW13 das Schiff is China in Rotterdam an oder was ??





> Könnte man Canyon nicht einfach anrufen und fragen, ob sie ne Kiste mit Einzelteilen schicken? ich kann im Moment sowieso nicht biken. Dann hätte ich wenigstens was zu tun
> Samy
> 
> Ich meine: Vielleicht spart das zeit, wenn die das nicht auch noch zusammenschrauben müssen



Sorry - ich kriegs grad nicht mehr geregelt...   

Das Gleiche hab ich im Wartezimmer 07 auch geschrieben... ohne Erfolg... 

Herrrlich - weiter so!


----------



## crossy-pietro (27. Februar 2008)

moin!

danke, für neid und glückwünsche  
wußte gestern auch gar nich, wie mir geschiet, als ich die email aus koblenz bekam - wäre am liebsten direkt hin gefahren...

beim abholen sagte hat mir ein verkäufer gesagt, dass es im moment gut läuft mit der montage - also evtl. hoffnung für alle, die wie ich erst die kw15 genannt bekommen haben...

drück euch die daumen - und: bin dann mal weg

p.s. unter meinen "fotos" gibt's noch ein paar pics von meinem NERVE AM 6.0 KNUCKLE WHITE in L


----------



## brimbolex (27. Februar 2008)

für alle die auch warten...

mein Bike sollte zwischen 10.2 und 14.2 kommen

nach einem Anruf am Samstag und einem gestern bei Canyon hab ich folgende Antwort erhalten...

-----------------------
leider muss ich Ihnen mitteilen, das Ihr Auftrag erst Anfang der nächsten Woche geklärt werden kann.
Dies kommt dadurch zustande das die Firma Canyon ab Heute 27.02.08 bis Samstag 01.03.08 den Umzug vor der Tür stehen hat.
Wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen und werden uns in der nächsten Woche so schnell wie möglich bei Ihnen melden.
----------------------------------

!!!SUPER!!!

das konnte man nicht vorher wissen oder? so n umzug kommt total spontan!
verstehe ich logischerweise


----------



## Jrsd (27. Februar 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Jrsd schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hätte fast etwas Wichtiges verpasst: wir sind in KW2   !!! Nur noch 18 Wochen, und dann kommt mein Torque ES.
> ...



Also, lieber Gerhard, es tut mir Leid dir so früh zu verlassen, aber meine Frau hat mir gerade telefonisch mitgeteilt, dass mein Torque ES zu Hause angekommen ist. Bleiben mir nur noch wenige Stunden Vorfreude, schade. Montagetermin war KW19/20, Liefertermin Heute.


----------



## GerhardO (27. Februar 2008)

Na suuper!!!
Freu mich für Dich!

Hey, da muss Dir nichts leid tun! Es kommen auch wieder neue "Opfer" ins Wartezimmerchen! 

Viel Spass mit dem Radl!
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (27. Februar 2008)

Wieso neue Opfer - die weißen Torque ES Modelle gibt es leider (doch) erst wie geplant zur Saisonmitte .
Also zumindestens ein Raunzer bleibt Dir erhalten *g* ...


----------



## prong (27. Februar 2008)

Mein weißes Torque ES 9 is heute angekommen.



























Tschuldigung... "schwarzes" muss es heißen.


----------



## vanmaxis (27. Februar 2008)

Na und wo sind die Fotos ???


----------



## GerhardO (27. Februar 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Wieso neue Opfer - die weißen Torque ES Modelle gibt es leider (doch) erst wie geplant zur Saisonmitte .
> Also zumindestens ein Raunzer bleibt Dir erhalten *g* ...



Auf'd Wiener kannst Di hoid verlassn! 

Du bist nicht der Einzige, der sich Gedanken drüber macht, warum's an einer *FARBE* liegt, dass nicht geliefert werden kann...


----------



## Splashfin (27. Februar 2008)

wer nicht auf sein Nerve AM 7 warten will und eins vom letzten Jahr in XL braucht und Bock drauf hat; hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260214007873&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016



bis morgen ,


----------



## nerve_am (27. Februar 2008)

hab auch eins bestellt anfang februar. ein nerve am 5 größe m in weiss
montagebeginn kw15/16
mal sehn wanns ankommt. wie hier viele berichten kommen ja manche früher.. wer weis vllt ist meins ja uach dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quasibinaer (27. Februar 2008)

Naja, die 6 Wochen sind schnell rum. Die 9 vorher sind rumgegangen wie nix, man braucht nur genug ROAM/Collective/NWD/Earthed/Kranked/Unhinged/usw. intravenös und dann passt das schon. 
Ausserdem hätte ich grade eh keine Zeit das zu geniessen, bei mir gehts voll rund mit Abi und Studienbewerbung. :/


----------



## tr3ndy (27. Februar 2008)

Dann bekomm' zuerst mal ich das!  

Hab' genau das gleiche bestellt, aber schon Anfang Januar.


----------



## Moonshaker (28. Februar 2008)

Splashfin schrieb:


> wer nicht auf sein Nerve AM 7 warten will und eins vom letzten Jahr in XL braucht und Bock drauf hat; hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260214007873&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016
> 
> ...



@splashfin  du verkaufst das Rad unter falschen Angaben, da die garantie laut AGBs nur für den ERSTBESITZER gelten. Der Zweitbesitzer hat keine Garantie!!

mfg moon


----------



## Maastricht´99 (28. Februar 2008)

byebye! Öffnet mal das Fenster! Hier wirds langsam stickig 

Gestern ist mein Torque ES endlich gekommen. Ein riesen Lob an das ganze Canyon Team


----------



## DaBot (28. Februar 2008)

*reiz*


----------



## timson1000 (28. Februar 2008)

@maastricht: poste doch mal Bilder hier oder in der Canyon-Gallerie


----------



## Karl Lauer (28. Februar 2008)

Tachchen. Darf mich inzwischen auch dazu gesellen. Hab mir das Torque FR 8.0 bestellt. Vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin...tatataa.... 19KW.  Ist noch ne ganze Weile hin...

Peaze Karl Lauer


----------



## Maastricht´99 (28. Februar 2008)

Fodos kommen in kürze......


----------



## nerve_am (28. Februar 2008)

jap so sieht es bei mir auch aus! bald fängts an mim abi und wenn das dann vorbei ist kommt auch schon das bike  und die zeit bis dahin überbrüke ich auch mit einigen bike-videos wie roam usw  bis kw15 schaff ich das bestimmt noch. 
morgen gehts erst ma bei canyon vorbei und mach mal probefahr und so.. freu mich schon voll!
vorfreude ist die beste freude


----------



## schifahrer (29. Februar 2008)

Hm, irgendwie verstehe ich die Produktpolitik von Canyon nicht. 

Wenn ich im Januar ein Torque bestellt hätte, wäre Liefertermin "frühestens Ende April, eher Mai" gewesen. Und jeder weiß, dass es "frühestens Mai" gewesen wäre. Im September werden aber schon die Neuigkeiten vorgestellt. Man fährt dann praktisch für vier Monate ein aktuelles Bike. 

Also habe ich ein Torque aus dem Outlet bestellt. Angeblich sollte das Rad recht schnell montiert und verschickt werden. Dann hat sich herausgestellt, dass die gewünschte Feder für die Gabel nicht lieferbar war. Neuer Montagetermin KW 7/8. Jetzt ist KW 9 praktisch durch, das Rad ist weder montiert, noch verschickt. Bestelltermin war irgendwann Anfang/Mitte Januar.

Klar - eine Woche hin oder her macht den Braten auch nicht fett. Unbefriedigend ist das Ganze trotzdem. 
Und drei bis vier Monate auf ein Bike warten - geht's noch?
Der Liefertermin für das Nerve eines Kumpels durch auch schon mehrere Wochen verschoben. 

Die Produkte und Preise überzeugen mich, aber die Lieferzeiten? Fast schon unverschämt!


Oh Mann...: 
"Leider kann ich momentan kein Auskunft zum Status Ihrer Bestellung geben.
durch unseren Umzug ins neue Gebäude sind alle Abteilungen (ausser Callcenter
und eMail) erst ab dem 03.03.08 wieder erreichbar. Daher kann ich auch erst am
Montag wieder die Kollegen erreichen, die für Montage und Versand zuständig
sind. Nach meinem jetzigen Kenntnisstand fehlt nach wie vor das Optitune.

Ich werde mich am Montag mit den zuständigen Kollegen in Verbindung setzen,
und mich bei Ihnen melden, sobald ich eine Information habe."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiffybenton (29. Februar 2008)

ich zweifle auch schon - vielleicht hätte ich mich doch fürs zonenscheín pan entscheiden sollen. den ganzen frühling inklusive urlaub ohne vernünftiges bike :-(


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Februar 2008)

und was ist mit deinem nerve es? ist ja nicht so, als wäre das ein unvernünftiges bike


----------



## BillGehts (29. Februar 2008)

Ich muss Canyon mal loben. Mein XC 9 aus dem Outlet war 4 Werktage nach der Bestellung bei mir zu Hause.


----------



## Fatburner (29. Februar 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Ich muss Canyon mal loben. Mein XC 9 aus dem Outlet war 4 Werktage nach der Bestellung bei mir zu Hause.




 Mein Spectral AX als "Expressbike  ", am 13.02 bestellt ist immer noch nicht versendet ! Zum Glück hat meine Saison, Dank "Red Bull ES Werks 700", nie aufgehört  
Grüsse ans Wartezimmer !


----------



## ADO (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen ,

ich habe mir aus dem Outlet ESX 8.0 Special Edition 2008 bestellt.
Bei mir waren keine dellen , kratzer usw. ALLES TIP TOP 
Super teil 

28. Januar bestellt 
6. Februar war mein bike da


----------



## hopfer (29. Februar 2008)

ich habe am 16.2.08 ein Torque ES 8.0 bestellt, und das soll erst 11 KW kommen!  

LG hopfer


----------



## DaBot (1. März 2008)

Ich sags nochmal: KW19/20. Also bleibt ma cool!


----------



## quasibinaer (1. März 2008)

Lohnt der Umstieg vom FR 7 aufs FR 8 sich eigentlich? Mein FR 7 ist natÃ¼rlich noch nicht da, ich Ã¼berlege grade ob sich das lohnt. Die 600â¬ Aufpreis werden allein schon durch die besseren Bremsen (Formula The One statt Formula Oro K18), die XT-Parts und die RS Lyrik statt der Domain ausgeglichen, die 800g weniger sind auch ein Aspekt.
Sollte ich das machen? Neue Teile wollte ich sowieso bald einbauen...

Einziger Problempunkt wÃ¤r die Zeit, denn wenn ich mich jetzt nochmal "hinten anstellen" mÃ¼sste, wÃ¤re das vermutlich ne harte Entscheidung. :/
Was meint ihr, machen oder nicht?

/e: Auch wegen dem DÃ¤mpfer, ich kenne die Unterschiede vom DHX4 zum Evolver 6 nÃ¤mlich nicht wirklich...


----------



## hopfer (1. März 2008)

ich finde schon das sich das lohnt!

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiffybenton (1. März 2008)

geht das nach dem "hinten-anstellen"-prinzip? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
die montieren doch bestimmt immer in serien(?)
vielleicht sollte canyon das prinzip transparenter machen? würde weniger ratespiel für die kunden bedeuten. vielleicht ist das aber auch gewollt..... schön mysteriös;-)
ich jammer jetzt immer rum weil ich mir den frühling alternativ auch mit ner beta rev3 hätte versüßen können.
na ja, wir wollen mal cool bleiben


----------



## Newmi (1. März 2008)

Jetzt hätte ich eine kleine Frage:
Ist eigentlich beim Kauf eines Bikes eine Gabel/Dämpfer-Pumpe dabei??


----------



## Canyon-Paul (1. März 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> Jetzt hÃ¤tte ich eine kleine Frage:
> Ist eigentlich beim Kauf eines Bikes eine Gabel/DÃ¤mpfer-Pumpe dabei??



Die kannst Du die dazukaufen. Mit der Neuradkombi wird die Pumpe um 10 â¬ billiger und kostet somit 24.95â¬.


----------



## johnnyg (1. März 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Die kannst Du die dazukaufen. Mit der Neuradkombi wird die Pumpe um 10 â¬ billiger und kostet somit 24.95â¬.



Kauf die bloÃ wo anders, bei mir hat die wegen der DÃ¤mpferschwinge nichtmal an den DÃ¤mpfer gepasst und sowas seitens Canyon dann zum Fahrrad zu empfehlen und ohne Adapter zu liefern hat mich schon ein bischen geÃ¤rgert. Es gibt wesentlich bessere/handlichere Pumpen. 
Ich habe mir letztendlich dann eine von Topeak gekauft (war bei ebay billiger als 25â¬), die man auch schÃ¶n platzsparend im Rucksack unterbringen kann.


----------



## Newmi (2. März 2008)

Alles klar!
Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## MTBasti (2. März 2008)

Sagt mal, hat schonmal einer von euch ein Lux MR in den Händen gehalten? Das Bike sieht interessant und preiswert aus, von daher würden mich Erfahrungsberichte interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p_cycle (3. März 2008)

ÎW 19/20 for my Nerve AM 5.0 white,
the winter is short and the summer hot here in Greece, hope I don't get sunburned waiting


----------



## hopfer (3. März 2008)

@ MTBasti ja ich auf der Eurobike und auf der CBR der rahmen ist top verarbeitet doch Erfahrungsberichte kann ich dir nicht geben ausser das es am Parkplatz von Canyon von A nach B rollte  

LG Hopfer


----------



## nerve_am (3. März 2008)

hi.
war am freitag mal in koblenz ne runde "probefahren"
hab mir da mal speziell den lack angeschaut weil ich hier im forum mal was gelesen hatte. der weise lack vom nerve am ist anodisiert und der schwarze ist pulverbeschichtet. wurde mir dann auch gesagt, dass der pulverlack resistenter ist vor allem gegen steinschlag. 
auserdem glänzt der weise und der schwarze ist schön matt.
habe mein nerve am 5 weis dann umbestellt auf nen schwarzes.
liefertermin laut brief kw15/16 und laut canyon vor ort kommt es ca 10. april
also so wies aussieht pünktlich
grüse jan


----------



## Shadow84 (3. März 2008)

also ich habe immer gemeint, dass es umgedreht ist, es heisst ja immerhin anodized black...

aber das schwarz ist stabiler... 

Gruss


----------



## nerve_am (3. März 2008)

bin da nicht der fachmann aber glaube puverlack bekommt man auch nur an den ramen wenn ma ne spannung anlegt und der  lack dann "elektrostatisch" am rahmen haften bleibt. wer weis vllt nennen sie es deswegen anodized...


----------



## mr.miro (3. März 2008)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Ich muss Canyon mal loben. Mein XC 9 aus dem Outlet war 4 Werktage nach der Bestellung bei mir zu Hause.



Ich habe etwas weniger Glück gehabt. Am 19.02 habe ich ein XC 9.0 bestellt und schon am 22.02 kam die Rechnung mit folgender E-mail von Canyon:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
> Ihre bestellte Ware steht jetzt versandfertig verpackt in unserer
> ...



Ich dachte mir: "Alter, das ging aber flot".  
Die Kohle habe ich selbstverständlich gleich überwiesen und dann... Erstmal gar nichts. Keine Post, keine Antwort, einfach nichts. Habe heute nicht mehr ausgehalten und die Canyon-Hotline angerufen. Und???
Kacke (!!!), das Bike wurde noch gar nicht versendet und wird wahrscheinlich erst diese Woche an mich rausgehen. 
In der Mail von Canyon stand doch "versandfertig verpackt".  
Nun ist das Geld seit über einer Woche weg die Kiste, aber nicht mal unterwegs. Ich denke das die Kohle auf meinem Konto deutlich besser aufgehoben wäre von den Zinsen ganz zu schweigen.
Gut, dass wenigstens das Wetter so beschissen ist, dass man von biken nicht mal träumen kann. Das kühlt mich etwas ab.
Und im vergleich zu 2006 und 2007 ist die Wartezeit wirklich sehr, sehr kurz.
Gruß an alle!


----------



## kukuk54 (3. März 2008)

Hättste per Nachnahme bestellt , wäre es schneller bei dir .
Hatte mein XC 9.0 am Sonntag online per Nachnahme bestellt und am Mittwoch war es schon da . 
Das nenne ich schnell .


----------



## mr.miro (3. März 2008)

Ja, möglich, dass Du Recht hast. Aber mir geht es nicht um die ein paar Tage mehr oder weniger. Mich nervt wenn man mir sagt, dass das Bike versandfertig und verpackt ist, man überweist die "kleine" Summe von fast 3.000,- EUR und dann stellt sich heraus, dass gar nichts fertig war.
Egal, ich freue mich trotzdem wahnsinig auf das Rad und hoffe vielleicht noch diese Woche, dass der Postmann klingelt.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (4. März 2008)

Hallo,

eine Zahlungsaufforderung geht erst raus, wenn das Rad versandfertig ist. Allerdings kann es in Einzelfällen bis zu einer Woche dauern bis das Geld auf  unserem Konto verbucht wird. Dazu kam letzte Woche und Anfang dieser Woche noch der Umzug in das neue Canyon Gebäude, der natürlich zur ein oder anderen Verzögerung in unseren Abläufen gesorgt hat.

Viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Bike.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Canyon-Paul (4. März 2008)

Die Kategorie mit der Bekleidung auf der HP ist ja weg. Heißt das, dass es bald neuen Klamotten, Trikots etc. gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2008)

Ich finde es schade, dass Canyon bei Leiferterminerzögerungen den Kunden nicht informiert und einen neuen Termin bekannt gibt. Der mir bekannt gegebene Termin sollte KW6/7 sein - noch ist weder Post noch eine mail eingegangen.


----------



## hopfer (6. März 2008)

So Melde mich dann mal ab mein Canyon Torque ES 8.0 ist gekommen.
ist am Montag bei Canyon in den Versand gegangen.
hab es dann heute gleich ein bisschen bewegt und eingestellt.
muss sagen ist ein geiles teil und fährt sich bergauf super den downhill test hat es zwar noch vor sich aber den packt es ganz sicher auch 
nachdem ich damit zu 90% Touren möchte ist es echt super  

die rahmen Größe fällt sehr klein aus ich bin 1,75 und hab ein M ich mache mir und einen Vorbau mit 90mm drauf. ich würde ab 1,80 ein L nehmen!
ich habe schon bei meiner Größe geschwankt ob M oder L!

Mein Monarch Hält dicht aber ich kann das Gehäuse drehen echt MAGIC        
mal schauen wies weite geht endweder ich behalte ihn oder kaufe mir den alt bewerten Manitou ISX-6 

LG Hopfer


----------



## mr.miro (6. März 2008)

Hallo, danke Stabi-Michael für die Grüße.
So, ich kann das Wartezimmer jetzt verlassen. Mein Bike ist heute gekommen  
Werde am Freitag alles schön zusammen bauen und vielleicht eine Probrfahrt starten.
Ich habe bis jetzt kurz den Rahmen und die Räder angeschaut, habe bis jetzt keine Beschädigungen entdeckt und alles sieht sehr hochwertig aus.
Nur der Holz-Abstandshalter mit dem Schnellspanner hinten hat wahrscheinlich irgendwo einen Schlag abbekommen und lag zerbrochen im Karton. Außerdem war die Sicherug für die hintere Bremse rausgeflogen. Wäre Kacke, wenn ich den Bremshebel versehentlich betätigt hätte.
Aber sonst sage ich TOP. Ich freue mich schon auf morgen.
Ach ja, ich habe irgendwo im Forum gelesen, dass der Bikeguard besser oder hochwertiger sein soll als noch vor 2 Jahren. Das kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen, es hat sich an ihm ausser Schriftzug nichts verändert.
Gruß an alle die noch warten müssen!


----------



## schifahrer (8. März 2008)

> Ich finde es schade, dass Canyon bei Leiferterminerzögerungen den Kunden nicht informiert und einen neuen Termin bekannt gibt. Der mir bekannt gegebene Termin sollte KW6/7 sein - noch ist weder Post noch eine mail eingegangen.



Die melden sich nichtmal zuverlässig, wenn man 2 Wochen nach dem Montagetermin nachfragt. 



> vielen Dank für Ihre eMail.
> 
> Leider kann ich momentan kein Auskunft zum Status Ihrer Bestellung geben.
> durch unseren Umzug ins neue Gebäude sind alle Abteilungen (ausser Callcenter
> ...



Das war die Mail vom 29.02. 
Seit dem habe ich nichts mehr gehört. 

Glauben die bei Canyon eigentlich, dass sie die einzigen sind, die gute Räder bauen?

Am 12.3. kommt die neue Freeride. Mal sehen, was die Tests so sagen. Evtl. sind Alternativen ja schneller und zuverlässiger verfügbar.


----------



## C. Sauser (11. März 2008)

KW 14/15 rückt näher und somit auch die Bikes!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (11. März 2008)

C. Sauser schrieb:


> KW 14/15 rückt näher und somit auch die Bikes!



Das heißt, dass wir uns auf Fotos vom neuen LUX freuen dürfen 
Mein Termin ist KW10/11 aber gehört habe ich noch nichts, leider 
Werde mal Donnerstag anrufen und fragen wann es nun endlich soweit ist.


----------



## GeEk (12. März 2008)

Ich zieh' mir dann auch mal 'ne Nummer und setzt mich dazu ;-)

Hab' gestern mein Torque ES9.0 bestellt.

Grüße,

Der GeEk


----------



## C. Sauser (12. März 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass wir uns auf Fotos vom neuen LUX freuen dürfen



Ja, das dürft ihr! Laut Telefon-Hotline kann Canyon den Termin einhalten. Sogar vielleicht Ende März!!!!!


----------



## HKapp (13. März 2008)

Dann will ich mich mal auch hier verewigen.

Habe mir am 11.03.2008 das Spectral AX 9.0 SL gegönnt und fange jetzt mal unruhig an zu warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C. Sauser (13. März 2008)

HKapp schrieb:


> Dann will ich mich mal auch hier verewigen.
> 
> Habe mir am 11.03.2008 das Spectral AX 9.0 SL gegönnt und fange jetzt mal unruhig an zu warten.



So lange wird es denk ich nicht dauern, ist ja schließlich ein Express-Bike!!!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. März 2008)

übrigens, wer noch ne pike braucht und zufällig in koblenz ist: im canyon laden gibt es im umzugsoutlet die pike 454 für 399, statt 699. es sind noch so 5-7 stück da.


----------



## Fatburner (14. März 2008)

C. Sauser schrieb:


> So lange wird es denk ich nicht dauern, ist ja schließlich ein Express-Bike!!!



  Das würd ich so nicht sagen, denn ich habe am 13.02 ein Spectral bestellt und
siehe da, gestern kam schon die Versandbestätigung. Das nenn ich echt fix


----------



## Vilsa (14. März 2008)

Ich mach mal das Fenster auf, die Luft hier is schlecht


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. März 2008)

Achtung Frischluft!
Gestern kam die Rechnung für mein AM 5.0 per eMail. Hab dann abends noch überwiesen. Wie lange wirds dauern? Mittwoch?

Samy


----------



## HKapp (14. März 2008)

Fatburner schrieb:


> Das würd ich so nicht sagen, denn ich habe am 13.02 ein Spectral bestellt und
> siehe da, gestern kam schon die Versandbestätigung. Das nenn ich echt fix



Du machst mir ja Hoffnung, hatte die kleine Illusion schon Ostern mit meinem neuen Bike unterwegs zu sein  

Wann kam denn Deine Auftragsbestätigung? Da soll doch ein Liefertermin angegeben sein.

Gruß,
Hermann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatburner (14. März 2008)

HKapp schrieb:


> Du machst mir ja Hoffnung, hatte die kleine Illusion schon Ostern mit meinem neuen Bike unterwegs zu sein
> 
> Wann kam denn Deine Auftragsbestätigung? Da soll doch ein Liefertermin angegeben sein.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Die Lieferzeit sollte wegen Vorauskasse 9-14 Tage betragen. Es lief mit meiner Bestellung wohl einiges bei Canyon schief und deren Umzug kam auch noch hinzu. Also wenn Du per Nachnahme bestellt hast, könntest Du Glück haben und einer Ostertour würde nichts entgegen stehen. Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Spectral !!

Gruß,
Fatburner


----------



## Jerry13 (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe am 13.01.2008 ein Canyon AM6.0 schwarz in L bestellt. Und gestern am 13.03.2008 kam die Rechnung per Email.
Montagetermin war 15/16 KW


----------



## GeEk (14. März 2008)

GeEk schrieb:


> Ich zieh' mir dann auch mal 'ne Nummer und setzt mich dazu ;-)
> 
> Hab' gestern mein Torque ES9.0 bestellt.
> 
> ...



Gestern kam das Bestätigungs-Schreiben: Liefertermin *KW12/13*

Ich kanns kaum erwarten!!!!!


----------



## oo7 (14. März 2008)

Hi,

hat eigentlich mal jemand etwas von den weißen Torque ES Modellen gehört?
Ist da KW19/20 noch immer aktuell?

VG


----------



## Vilsa (14. März 2008)

Bei mir isses KW 14. Ich hoffe die werden früher fertig, hab Ostern Geburtstag   Am besten ich ruf da nochmal an und frage ob die mir ein Geschenk machen wollen und das Bike 1-2 Wochen früher fertigen


----------



## Fatburner (14. März 2008)

Das Spectral ist da !
Bevor ich mich ganz von hier verabschiede, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal nen Foto posten.

Gruß
Fatburner


----------



## Pitchshifter (14. März 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat eigentlich mal jemand etwas von den weißen Torque ES Modellen gehört?
> Ist da KW19/20 noch immer aktuell?
> VG


Nachdem einige schwarze T-ES Modelle schon als Expressbike ausgeliefert worden sind, war ich in der Hoffnung, dass die weißen Modelle auch früher als zu Saisonmitte verfügbar sein könnten. Hab daher ein mail geschrieben - Antwort ... T-ES erst ab KW19/20 verfügbar. Sollte ich in den 8-9 Wochen etwas Besseres sehen, dann steige ich aus ...


----------



## oo7 (14. März 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Nachdem einige schwarze T-ES Modelle schon als Expressbike ausgeliefert worden sind, war ich in der Hoffnung, dass die weißen Modelle auch früher als zu Saisonmitte verfügbar sein könnten. Hab daher ein mail geschrieben - Antwort ... T-ES erst ab KW19/20 verfügbar. Sollte ich in den 8-9 Wochen etwas Besseres sehen, dann steige ich aus ...



Ich hab auch schon überlegt ob ich doch auf ein Schwarzes umsteige.
Aber das Weiß beim AM meiner Freundin sieht so gut aus, dass ich mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen kann das Torque in schwarz zu bestellen 

Solange draußen so ein Wetter ist wie jetzt, kann ich mit der Warterei leben bzw. mit dem AM fahren.
Aber sobald das Wetter besser wird darfs nichtmehr so lange dauern mit dem Torque!


----------



## Newmi (14. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Achtung Frischluft!
> Gestern kam die Rechnung für mein AM 5.0 per eMail. Hab dann abends noch überwiesen. Wie lange wirds dauern? Mittwoch?
> 
> Samy



Was für ne Farbe, Größe, Bestelldatum Liefertermin????

Das macht Hoffnung!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (14. März 2008)

Das interessiert mich auch. Habe mein AM 5.0 schon im November bestellt. Termin für KW 6/7 bekommen.
Meinten, nach einiger Zeit "Alles bestens, Ende Januar/Anfang Februar können Sie damit rechnen (früher als erwartet)" Dann doch auf KW 10/11 verschoben. 
Heute nochmal angerufen und Ende nächster Woche werde ich es haben. Ganz sicher, alle Teile sind jetzt verfügbar. Noch eine Woche gedulden und evtl. lernen^^ Mann, wie ich mich freue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintin33 (14. März 2008)

Hallo,hab nachdem ich hier die Postings gelesen hab bei Canyon auf der HP geguckt. 
Tata:Am 5.0 gibts jetzt als Expressbike.(schwarz s,m)
Gleich angerufen und die Auskunft bekommen " der Auftrag is schon raus an die Werkstatt".
Evtl kommts schon nächste Woche.
Tipp:Wer sein Bike schneller will sollte es per Nachnahme bestelle.Da fällt die Zeit für die Überweisung weg.

Sers


----------



## Canyon-Paul (14. März 2008)

Warum gibt es die schwarzen Rahmen alle früher. Beim Torque ES ist es genauso. Schwarz schon raus und Weiß glaube erst KW 19/20.


----------



## HKapp (14. März 2008)

und schwupps kam heute meine Auftragsbestätigung mit Liefertermin KW12/13  

Was für ein Glück das Spectral gibt es nur in schwarz.
Dem Carbonhimmel sei dank.   

Gruß,
Hermann


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. März 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> Was für ne Farbe, Größe, Bestelldatum Liefertermin????
> 
> Das macht Hoffnung!




Farbe: Schwarz, Größe: XL, Bestelldatum: 15.1.08, Liefertermin eigentlich KW 14/15. Jetzt anscheinend KW 12. 

Samy


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. März 2008)

Ich nehm dann auch mal im Wartezimmer platz. Hab vorhin ein Nerve AM 5.0 in weiß bestellt. Der Onkel am Telefon meinte Ende April, Anfang Mai sei für die Auslieferung realistisch. Bin gespannt was in der Auftragsbestätigung steht.


----------



## Newmi (14. März 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich nehm dann auch mal im Wartezimmer platz. Hab vorhin ein Nerve AM 5.0 in weiß bestellt. Der Onkel am Telefon meinte Ende April, Anfang Mai sei für die Auslieferung realistisch. Bin gespannt was in der Auftragsbestätigung steht.



Oh man, vorhin hatte ich noch die Hoffnung, das es vor KW 15 was wird, und jetzt heißt es schon KW 18/19!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. März 2008)

Newmi, wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Newmi (14. März 2008)

Am 21.02.!
Ich weiß, war erst vor kurzem, aber ich kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. März 2008)

Du bekommst deins definitiv viel früher als ich 

Sry for OT: Kann mit bitte jemand die Maße von dem Auslieferungs Fahrradkarton geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. März 2008)

```
Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.

Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Postlaufzeit innerhalb von Deutschland
durchschnittlich 2-4 Tage beträgt. Ihr Paket wird von DHL angeliefert.

Sollten Sie zum Zeitpunkt der Anlieferung an der Lieferadresse nicht
anzutreffen sein, finden Sie in Ihrem Briefkasten eine Benachrichtigung.
Die Ware muss innerhalb der nächsten 7 Werktage bei der genannten
Postfiliale abgeholt werden.

Zzgl. zum Rechnungsbetrag wird eine Nachnahmegebühr von ¬ 2,- berechnet.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Koblenz
```
Ein Canyon NERVE AM 5.0 in Weiß Größe L wurde soeben verschickt


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. März 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Du bekommst deins definitiv viel früher als ich
> 
> Sry for OT: Kann mit bitte jemand die Maße von dem Auslieferungs Fahrradkarton geben?



Das kann dann ich machen in 2-4 Tagen


----------



## joopen (17. März 2008)

Auf die 2 Tage würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Besorg das Geld, falls Du es nicht hast. Meins war den nächsten Tag da. Musste noch das Konto meiner Freundin anzapfen wegen Tageslimit. Aber viel Spass damit


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. März 2008)

War bei mir auch so


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. März 2008)

Das Geld liegt seit Ende Januar im Regal. Jetzt muss erstmal die Staubschicht runter. Soll das heißen, dass wenn ich Glück habe es schon morgen da ist?


----------



## joopen (17. März 2008)

eindeutig jaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. März 2008)

Ich freu mich ja so      
Werde heute Nacht bestimmt nicht schlafen können 
Hoffentlich kommen die dann erst nach 14 Uhr, da ich sonst noch in der Schule bin und ich es dann erst übermorgen abholen kann.


----------



## joopen (17. März 2008)

Meins war um 10:00 Uhr da. Aber ich drück Dir die Daumen


----------



## Tintin33 (17. März 2008)

Cool,
hab die gleiche Mail erhalten.Werd dann ma schon den Montageständer un das Werkzeug rausholen und aufbauen.

Hoffentlich kommt der Mann von DHL früh.

Bilder gibts dann hoffentlich schon morgen Abend.

   Nerve AM 5.0 schwarz

Sers


----------



## GeEk (17. März 2008)

Ich hatte heut die gleiche Mail wie Canyon-Paul 


```
Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre Bestellung.

Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Postlaufzeit innerhalb von Deutschland
durchschnittlich 2-4 Tage betrÃ¤gt. Ihr Paket wird von DHL angeliefert.

Sollten Sie zum Zeitpunkt der Anlieferung an der Lieferadresse nicht
anzutreffen sein, finden Sie in Ihrem Briefkasten eine Benachrichtigung.
Die Ware muss innerhalb der nÃ¤chsten 7 Werktage bei der genannten
Postfiliale abgeholt werden.

Zzgl. zum Rechnungsbetrag wird eine NachnahmegebÃ¼hr von Â¬ 2,- berechnet.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur VerfÃ¼gung!

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen aus Koblenz
```

Torque ES9.0 in schwarz
...und der DHL-Mensch bekommt das Geld in 50â¬-Scheinen


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. März 2008)

Hast Du auch schon seit die Mail da ist ein fettes Grinsen auf der Backe?


----------



## chaz (17. März 2008)

Wartet erst einmal auf das Dauergrinsen, wenn eure Bikes da sind. Das wird chronisch.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. März 2008)

:d


----------



## Newmi (17. März 2008)

Ich will auch so ne email!


----------



## p_cycle (17. März 2008)

bloody hell 
are we jealous or what?
KW 19/20 for XL AM 5.0 white plus a couple of weeks more to get to Greece
AAAAAaaa!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. März 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> Ich will auch so ne email!



Ich kann Dir so eine schicken wenn Du willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (17. März 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir so eine schicken wenn Du willst



Ich will aber eine aus Koblenz!


----------



## Pitchshifter (17. März 2008)

p_cycle schrieb:


> bloody hell
> are we jealous or what?
> KW 19/20 for XL *AM 5.0* white plus a couple of weeks more to get to Greece
> AAAAAaaa!


Well, same for the *Torque ES* in WHITE. If you can wait, then lean back, otherwise buy a different bike !


----------



## p_cycle (17. März 2008)

I'm leaning back but it's times like that when I fall over


----------



## Canyon-Paul (18. März 2008)

ES IST DA!!! Gut, dass ich heute krank bin, da hat mich der Postbote aus dem Bett geklingelt um halb 1 =)


----------



## joopen (18. März 2008)

Siehste. Nix 2-4 Tage. Viel Spass damit


----------



## Canyon-Paul (18. März 2008)

Danke  Braucht jemand Reflektoren?


----------



## Tintin33 (18. März 2008)

Hallo verabschiede mich ausm Wartezimmer.
Bike war heut um 11 Uhr da.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/59400

Sorry für das schlechte Foto.War 1. so aufgeregt und 2.hab ich in der kürze die Cam net gefunden.(Handy)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/59398

Nur mit DHL müßt Canyon doch mal reden das Paket war doch etwas verdellert.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/59403
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/59405


Sers


----------



## joopen (18. März 2008)

Ich glaube Flo hätte noch gerne ein paar Reflektoren


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. März 2008)

Wer kann messen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (18. März 2008)

Die Maße vom Karton lauten 125 x 30 x 84
Habe ich in der Aufregung vergessen zu messen, sorry^^


----------



## Canyon-Paul (18. März 2008)

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen schwarzen und dem brauchen Karton? Ich habe den Braunen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. März 2008)

Alle, die heute ihr Rad bekommen haben, habt ihr per nachnahme bezahlt oder per Überweisung vorher?


----------



## HKapp (18. März 2008)

Yippiieeeh, habe heute einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen, kann mein Spectral morgen abholen.
Hat jemand von Euch auch schon einmal einen Anruf statt einer Mail bekommen?

Gruß,
Hermann


----------



## klaus_fusion (18. März 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen schwarzen und dem brauchen Karton? Ich habe den Braunen.



Ja. Die Farbe.
Natürlich dann noch das Gewicht. Lackierte Kartons wiegen ebenso mehr wie lackierte Rahmen.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (19. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Alle, die heute ihr Rad bekommen haben, habt ihr per nachnahme bezahlt oder per Überweisung vorher?



Per Nachnahme, geht schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (19. März 2008)

HKapp schrieb:


> Yippiieeeh, habe heute einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen, kann mein Spectral morgen abholen.
> Hat jemand von Euch auch schon einmal einen Anruf statt einer Mail bekommen?
> 
> Gruß,
> Hermann



Jupp, ich. Als die meinen Termin um 4 Wochen verschoben haben, hat Canyon mich auf dem Handy angerufen. Und gefragt, ob es OK sei, dass ich die Versandkosten spare wegen dem Lieferverzug.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. März 2008)

Bekommt man immer eine Versandbestätigung nach Zahlungseingang bei Canyon?
Samy


----------



## Canyon-Paul (19. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Bekommt man immer eine Versandbestätigung nach Zahlungseingang bei Canyon?
> Samy



Jupp, bekommst Du. Eine der besten E-Mails die man nur bekommen kann.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. März 2008)

Verdammt, meine ist noch nicht da... danke!


----------



## Aldi (19. März 2008)

Hi,
wie vor 2 Monaten versprochen, hier nun ein Foto nach div. Änderungen.
Das Bike kam Mitte Januar an, der Umbau wurde gestern fertig.

Gruss....Aldi.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4589642&postcount=9138


----------



## BillGehts (19. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Bekommt man immer eine Versandbestätigung nach Zahlungseingang bei Canyon?
> Samy



Nein, ich habe keine bekommen. Dafür war das Bike nach 4 Werktagen bei mir.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. März 2008)

Jaa, dann hab ich noch Hoffnung! Hab Donnerstag überwiesen und noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Vielleicht klingelt es ja schon morgen oder Freitag?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. März 2008)

KARfreitag? Noe.


----------



## borni83 (20. März 2008)

ich bekomme mein bike erst mai/juni


----------



## nerve_am (20. März 2008)

JUUUHUUU
mein nerve am 5 ist grade angekommen  jetzt erst ma auspacken )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. März 2008)

und gleich fotos reinstellen!


----------



## tr3ndy (20. März 2008)

Welche Größe und welche Farbe?


----------



## nerve_am (20. März 2008)

schwarz gröse m
fotos kommen erstma keine  muss fahren gehn ;D

nur leider fehlt die federgabelpumpe... gleich ma canyon anrufen


----------



## nerve_am (20. März 2008)

hab grad ma canyon angerufen und denen erzählt das die federgabelpumpe fehlt. alles ohne probleme: jetzt bekomm ich einfach eine nachgeschickt  wenigstens etwas. hätte ja auch gleich dabei sein können...

und hier noch 2 bilder. sind halt nur handy bilder..


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. März 2008)

Die Kurbeln sind ja silber! Im Katalog waren sie schwarz. Gut so! Silber passt m.M.n. besser!


----------



## nerve_am (20. März 2008)

stimmt jetzt merke ich es auch  naja sieht doch gut aus

edit: jetzt gehts erst ma auf tour


----------



## CheckerThePig (20. März 2008)

Ich reih mich mal in die Reihe der reihenweis wartenden ein.

Nerve AM 7 in weiß

eigentlich sollte es ein AM 6 werden, aber das hätte voraussichtlich 3 Monate länger gedauert...


----------



## CheckerThePig (20. März 2008)

Wird da ein Fläschchen Sekt mitgeliefert, so wie beim letzten Auto?


----------



## FreerideTom (20. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich auch, wie schon so viele hier, in die Reihe der wartenden Canyon-Kunden eingereiht. Habe mir am Montag ein Nerve AM 5.0 bestellt. Montage-Termin ist lt. Canyon Anfang Juni. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.

Wie sind denn die, die Ihr Bike schon bekommen haben, zufrieden. Also wie ist die Qualität von den Canyon-Bikes allgemein, unabhäning vom Modell?

LG

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2008)

> Also wie ist die Qualität von den Canyon-Bikes allgemein, unabhäning vom Modell?



Hochwertige Bikes, das Preis/-Leistungsverhältnis ist vor allem auch Top.


Warum sind eigentlich die Lieferzeiten immer so lang, liegt es daran das Canyon massig aufträge hat und mit der Produktion/Zusammenbau nicht mehr mitkommt?
Sind Rahmensets von Canyon eigentlich sofort innerhalb weniger Tage lieferbar?


----------



## FreerideTom (20. März 2008)

Warum sind eigentlich die Lieferzeiten immer so lang, liegt es daran das Canyon massig aufträge hat und mit der Produktion/Zusammenbau nicht mehr mitkommt?
Sind Rahmensets von Canyon eigentlich sofort innerhalb weniger Tage lieferbar?[/QUOTE]


Ich denke das hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab.
1. Auftragslage bei Canyon
So wie es sich für mich darstellt, ist Canyon derzeit einer der gefragtesten Bikehersteller überhaupt.

2. Fertigung der Rahmen
Die Rahmen werden sicherlich in Fernost gefertigt. Dort kann es sichlerich zu schwirigkeiten kommen. Außerdem braucht das Schiff aus China ne ganze Zeit nach Deutschland.

3. Zulieferer
Wenn die Zulieferer nicht ausreichend Teile liefern, z. B. Bremsen, dann kann Canyon so viele Rahmen auf Lager haben, wie sie wollen. Fertigbauen können sie dann ja nicht


----------



## GerhardO (20. März 2008)

CheckerThePig schrieb:


> Wird da ein Fläschchen Sekt mitgeliefert, so wie beim letzten Auto?



Stößchen!


----------



## FreerideTom (20. März 2008)

Also hab gerade den Brief von Canyon in meinem Briefkasten gefunden.

Mein vorraussichtlicher Montagetermin für das Canyon Nerve AM 5.0/Größe M/in Schwarz ist für KW 27/28 angesetzt 

Aber wer weiß, es soll ja schon Fälle gegeben haben, wo es dann doch schneller ging


----------



## XSnailX (20. März 2008)

Hi Leute, 

habe vorhin mal in Koblenz angerufen und nach dem voraussichtlichen Termin für mein AM 5.0 L in weiß gefragt... hatte Anfang Januar bestellt und in der Bestätigung KW14/15 gesagt bekommen.

Und was höre ich vom freundlichen Herrn Schwarz - am Donnerstag wird mein Bike montiert! Ich freu mich schon soooo....

Viele Grüße an alle Wartenden!          

Carsten


----------



## Jerry13 (20. März 2008)

Hallo,

habe heute mein Canyon AM6.0 schwarz in L bekommen. (bestellt am 13.01.08)
Das Geld habe ich genau vor einer Woche überwiesen. Nach der Email das ich das Geld überweisen sollte, habe ich keine weiteren Infos über den Versand von Canyon bekommen. 
Und trotzdem gab mir heute unsere Postfrau die Briefe in die Hand und ich sollte noch schnell mit zum Auto kommen, da sie noch ein kleines Paket für mich hätte. Und da stand ein einsamer Canyon-Karton mit meinem Namen drauf!  
Habe das Bike jetzt gerade zusammen gebaut, aber Probefahren kann ich es leider noch nicht.

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (20. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Warum sind eigentlich die Lieferzeiten immer so lang, liegt es daran das Canyon massig aufträge hat und mit der Produktion/Zusammenbau nicht mehr mitkommt?


Nur ein paar Gedanken ohne zu wissen wie es wirklich läuft ... man versucht mit möglichst wenig Personal möglichst viel zu erreichen. Man bestellt große Mengen und lässt sich diese auf die Montage abgestimmt in "Raten" liefern, sodass ja nichts auf Lager liegt (möglichst wenig gebundenes Kapital). Rahmen kommt, Bike wird aufgebaut und verlässt die Halle umgehend wieder.

Vorteil für den Kunden - der Preis ... Nachteil - die Wartezeit je nach Modell.


----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2008)

> Nur ein paar Gedanken ohne zu wissen wie es wirklich läuft ... man versucht mit möglichst wenig Personal möglichst viel zu erreichen. Man bestellt große Mengen und lässt sich diese auf die Montage abgestimmt in "Raten" liefern, sodass ja nichts auf Lager liegt (möglichst wenig gebundenes Kapital). Rahmen kommt, Bike wird aufgebaut und verlässt die Halle umgehend wieder.



Andererseits gibt es die Bikes immer nur in einer bestimmten Ausführung,
der Kunde kann sich ja nicht aussuchen, welche Gabel/Bremsen etc. er möchte.

Und wenn die Canyon Bikes immer so ,,ausgebucht" sind, könnten auch direkt mehrere letztendlich schon versandfertig im Lager stehen.


----------



## AndyStolze (21. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe gehört, dass beim Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 die Lieferzeit momentan irgendwann im Juli ist?
Kann das wer bestätigen?

Ist das nicht jedes Jahr gleich, dass es so einen Lieferengpass gibt?

Servus,
Andy


----------



## BigRouven (21. März 2008)

am5.0 JULI


----------



## AndyStolze (21. März 2008)

Ja gut, es gÃ¤be ja noch das AM 7.0, das unterscheidet sich ja nur in 4 Sachen vom AM 6.0:

Naben, Ritzelpaket, Lenker, Sattel

Ich stelle mir die Frage, ob das wirklich die 200 â¬ mehr wert sind!
Kennst sich jemand aus? Vorallen wegen den Naben?


----------



## CheckerThePig (21. März 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Ja gut, es gäbe ja noch das AM 7.0, das unterscheidet sich ja nur in 4 Sachen vom AM 6.0:
> 
> Naben, Ritzelpaket, Lenker, Sattel
> 
> ...



Man darf da nicht in Geld rechnen, sondern in "Liebe auf den ersten Blick"...


----------



## AndyStolze (21. März 2008)

CheckerThePig schrieb:


> Man darf da nicht in Geld rechnen, sondern in "Liebe auf den ersten Blick"...



Doch ich darf das, ich bin Student/Azubi 
Da sind 200  schon nicht wenig!

Also hast du das AM 7.0 genommen, weil du es früher haben wolltest? Stört es dich nicht ein wenig, was du für die 200  mehr bekommst?
Oder hast du dich informiert wegen den Komponenten?

Was mich halt so ankotzt: Bis letzten Montag hatte ich noch ein Fahrrad... da wurde es geklaut.

Normalerweise hätte ich ja viel früher bestellt wenn ich ein Bike haben wollte... mein altes war ja nichtmal ein Jahr alt!  

Aber: Das mit dem "ersten Blick" stimmt schon: Bin ja momentan voll von der AM-Serie überzeugt... aber das liebe Geld sitzt nicht so locker!


----------



## CheckerThePig (21. März 2008)

Deore Kassette 15
XT-NabenSet 52
Easton EA 50 40
(Selle Italia XR = OEM)
---------------------
107

Ringle Naben 115
XT Kassette 35
Easton EA 70= 55
(Selle Italia SLK)
---------------------
205

Damit du dann auf die 200 kommst müsste der Sattel des AM 07 etwa 100 mehr "wert" sein, was er allerdings nicht ist.

Wahrscheinlich legste reich rechnerisch sogar noch was auf das AM 07 drauf, schätze so 50, dafür ists halt 3 Monate eher da. Und du brauchst nicht noch extra die Deore Kassette abmontieren, kannste mit 5 anrechnen. Dann biste noch bei 45 die du draufzahlen must.

Also: wenn du 3 Monate länger wartest, dann sparste 45 wenn du dann nochmal 3 Monate länger wartest, dann sparste nochmal so 300 denn dann ist das AM bereits ein Auslaufmodell


----------



## AndyStolze (21. März 2008)

Danke für die Auflistung!

Schaut ja gar nicht sooo schlimm aus!

Da ich mich nicht so sehr auskenn: Haben denn die Sun Ringle Naben auch einen technischen Vorteil?

Und jetzt eine ganz doofe Frage: Warum in Weiß und nicht in Schwarz?  Ist das nicht schwerer?


----------



## borni83 (21. März 2008)

anodisiert schwarz ist unempfindlicher!

das mit den 200 euro kann man auch hochspinnen bis zu den 7000 euro modellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (23. März 2008)

Hi,

das ist mein erster Beitrag hier und ich bin auch ein absoluter Foren Neuling! Also Tut mir wirklich Leid falls ich hier an falcher Stelle was poste oder so! Das soll jetzt nicht direkt ne Kaufberatung sein oder so einfach mal n kritischer Vergleich der beiden Bikes: AM 5.0 (2008) ES 6.0 (2007).

Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit das AM 5 bestellt, Liefertermin voraussichtlich KW 18/19. Am Karfreitag hab ich im Canyon Online Outlet das ES 6.0 statt 1799 für 1499 gesehen und zugeschlagen da ich bis dato dachte dass es mir besser passen würde. Nun würd ich gerne wissen ob das soweit richtig ist das es besser ist.

Vorallem der Pearl des ES 6 gegen den RP23 des AM5 lässt mich grübeln.

Also hier nochmal zum Vergleich die beiden Bikes:

AM 5:

Rahmen	New Nerve ES All Mountain, 7005 Series Aluminium ,Opti-Size Alloy Tubeset
Dämpfer	FOX RP 23 Big Airchamber
Gabel	FOX Talas RL 100-140
Steuersatz	Integrated Headset
Schaltwerk	SRAM X.9
Umwerfer	SRAM X.7
Schaltgriffe	SRAM X.7
Bremsgriffe	Formula Oro K18
Bremsen	Formula Oro K18 200/180
Naben	Shimano Deore XT
Zahnkranz	Shimano Deore 11-34
Felgen	Sun Ringlé EQ 27 SVD
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 Snakeskin
Kurbeln	Shimano Deore FC-M542L 2-Piece
Kettenblätter	44/32/22
Innenlager	Shimano Deore FC-M542L
Vorbau	Easton EA 50
Lenker	Easton EA50 685 mm MD
Sattel	Selle Italia XR
Sattelstütze	Iridium Ultimate
Pedale	Auslieferung ohne
Farbe	Knuckle White
Sand Blasted Anodized Black	

ES 6:

Rahmen	New Nerve ES All Mountain, F8 Series, 7005 Series 	
Gabel	Fox Talas RLC 100-140	
Dämpfer	RockShox Pearl 3.3	
Steuersatz	Integrated Headset	
Schaltwerk	SRAM X.9	
Umwerfer	SRAM X.9	
Schaltgriffe	SRAM X.9 Matchmaker	
Bremsgriffe	Avid Juicy 7	
Bremsen Avid Juicy 7 203/185	
Naben	Shimano Deore M-525	
Zahnkranz	Shimano Deore 11-34	
Felgen	Sun SOS P1	
Reifen Schwalbe Albert 2,25	
Kurbeln	Shimano Deore LX	
Kettenblätter44/32/22		
Innenlager	Shimano Deore LX	
Vorbau	Syntace Superforce	
Lenker	Syntace Vector Lowrider 2014	
Griffe	Iridium	
Sattel	Selle Italia XR XC	
SattelstützeThomson Elite		
Verkaufspreis 1799,- 		

--------------------------------------------

Also ich sehe das so dass die X.9 komponenten das Bike aufwerten, die TALAS ist halt die RLC weiss aber noch ob das C soviel ausmacht  ?? der Pearl ist glaub ich nich ganz so gut wie der RP23 (wiege 90kg) 
ich glaub syntace find ich besser als Easton, das ES 6 ist knapp n halbes kilo leichter restlichen komponenten bei es 6 minimal besser?? 

Also ich hab nich wirklich viel Ahnung deswegen würd ich gerne wissen wie ihr das seht? 

Ich müsste mich halt bis Di entscheiden wenn Canyon die bestellung in ihrem Postfach entdeckt um da gleich anzurufen und denen Bescheid zu geben!

Man muss noch anmerken dass ich das Knuckle White vom AM 5.0 total heiß finde, das glänzend schwarz vom es 6 nicht so toll.

Aufs am 5 muss ich mindestens bis mai warten, auf es 6 nich!

Wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden??

Im voraus vielen dank für eure hilfe!

P.s. ich habs ins wartezimmer gepostet weil ich ja eigentlich wegen meinem bestelten am5 im wartezimmer sitze und ihr ja mit der materie canyon bestimmt vertraut seid!


----------



## giggle (23. März 2008)

ich reihe mich in die liste der wartenden ein!   
mein grand canyon 7.0  soll in 10 - 14 tagen geliefert werden, --  hoffe mal dass das stimmt und es sich niocht verzögert!!!! bin so gespannt wie die farbe weiss herauskommt....


----------



## FreerideTom (23. März 2008)

Hallo IkTROsaurus,

also ich habe leider keine Erfahrung mit den Dämpfern, da ich bisher ein Dynamics Freezer Plush gefahren habe und das einen Stahldämpfer hatte. 
Ich denke mir aber, dass der Fox RP23 besserl mit der Fox Talas harmoniert, weil beides aus dem gleichen Haus stammt. Außerdem wurde das Fahrwerk des Nerve AM, egal welche Ausstattungsvariante, in allen Tests die ich bisher gelesen habe, sehr gelobt. Das spricht meiner Meinung nach sehr für das AM5.0

Das ES6 aus dem letzten Jahr ist sichlerlich besser ausgestattet. Also durchweg SRAM X.9 und Avid-Bremsanlage, die der K18 von Formular vielleicht eine Tick überlegen ist, was die Dosierbarkeit anbelangt. Von der Bremspower her sehe ich hier keinen Unterschied. 
Also geht der Punkt für die Ausstattung an das ES6. Ich denke deswegen hat es letztes Jahr auch mehr gekostet, als das AM5 dieses Jahr. 

Auch ist das ES6 schneller verfügbar, weil es ja schon fertig im Lager steht.

Allerdings ist das AM5 die neue Version der Nerve-Serie und ich denke mal die Canyon-Jungs haben nicht nur in den Ausstattungen weiterentwickelt, sondern auch den Rahmen. Also denke ich, dass das Gesamtkonzept des AM5 schon etwas ausgereifter ist, als das des ES6, weil eben ein Jahr mehr an Entwicklung drin steckt. Sind zwar sicherlich nur Nuancen, aber eben auch etwas. Und lt. den Test der 2008er Modelle in den Bike-Zeitschriften, sind sie der Wahnsinn schlechthin im All-Mountain-Bereich. 

Also ich warte lieber auf mein 2008er-Modell, als dass ich ein Vorjahres-Modell nehme. Ich muss sogar noch bis Ende juni warten. Also sieh es positiv, den du hast ja nur noch bis April. 

MFG 

Tom


----------



## quasibinaer (24. März 2008)

So, seit 2 Stunden ist die KW 13 angebrochen. Noch eine Woche, da müsste eigentlich jeden Tag die Mail für mein Torque FR7 eintreffen. Will endlich haben!
Ich sehs schon kommen, ab der KW 14/15 wirds hier recht friedlich werden...


----------



## C. Sauser (24. März 2008)

Der Countdown läuft!!!!! Ich kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## Vilsa (24. März 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> So, seit 2 Stunden ist die KW 13 angebrochen. Noch eine Woche, da müsste eigentlich jeden Tag die Mail für mein Torque FR7 eintreffen. Will endlich haben!
> Ich sehs schon kommen, ab der KW 14/15 wirds hier recht friedlich werden...



Na hoffentlich


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. März 2008)

An diejenigen, die eine Versandbestätigungsmailbekommen haben: Stand in der eMail die Sendungsnummer, mit der man die Sendung übers Netz verfolgen kann?

Danke, Samy


----------



## Canyon-Paul (25. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> An diejenigen, die eine Versandbestätigungsmailbekommen haben: Stand in der eMail die Sendungsnummer, mit der man die Sendung übers Netz verfolgen kann?
> 
> Danke, Samy



Hi, leider net. Am nächsten Tag habe ich bei Canyon nachgefragt und die auch bekommen. 2 Std. darauf kam der nette Mann von DHL


----------



## AndyStolze (25. März 2008)

Das klingt alles sehr gut!

Habe heute morgen mein Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 in weiß bestellt, Größe M!

Vorr. Lieferung: KW 15/16!
Je früher desto besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. März 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Hi, leider net. Am nächsten Tag habe ich bei Canyon nachgefragt und die auch bekommen. 2 Std. darauf kam der nette Mann von DHL




Danke! Hab auch grad angerufen und die Nummer bekommen! Bei DHL steht: Transport zur Zustellbasis...?

Samy


Edit: Habs gefunden: "Die Reihenfolge ist also
Paketzentrum Absender -> Paketzentrum Empfänger -> Zustellbasis -> Du (...) Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es oft so,
dass die Statusangaben ein paar Stunden hinterherhinken."


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. März 2008)

Die DHL Abfrage ist Murks.

Nehmt das hier:
http://site.rusch.name/artikel/erweitertes-dhl-pakettracking


----------



## AndyStolze (25. März 2008)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Die DHL Abfrage ist Murks.
> 
> Nehmt das hier:
> http://site.rusch.name/artikel/erweitertes-dhl-pakettracking



Das nachhinken beim Status um ein paar Stunden wird dadurch aber auch nicht behoben, oder?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. März 2008)

Noe, aber man muss nicht dauernd nachschauen sondern kriegt brav Mails wenn sich der Zustand ändert.


----------



## giggle (26. März 2008)

((  seit 6 tagen iss mein bike bestellt und noch keine bestätigungsmail oder rechnung per post kam (   habs telefonisch bestellt und man meinte in 10 - 14 tagen sei das bike da (grand canyon 7.0 weiss)...  jetzt bin ich gespannt!!  hat jemand erfahrung mit vorauskasse, dauert es da länger??


----------



## borni83 (26. März 2008)

also mir wurde gesagt das die bestätigung alleine schon bis ende dieser woche dauern könnte (durch die feiertage). außerdem dauert vorauskasse länger weil ein verwaltungsaufwand dafür notwendig ist. per nachnahme geht bis zu einer woche schneller weil die das bike einfach rausschicken (sagte mir herr schwarz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyStolze (26. März 2008)

Ja sicher:

Allerdings kannst du auch schon vor der eMail das Geld überweisen:
Einfach in der angesagten KW an die Bankverbindung (steht auf der Website!?) das Geld mit Kunden- und Auftragsnummer hinüberweisen.

Spart ein paar Tage, werde ich auch so machen!


----------



## borni83 (26. März 2008)

da nachname nur 2 euro mehr kostet zahöe ich darüber (geht schneller wie gesagt um bis zu eine woche schneller!)


----------



## CheckerThePig (26. März 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Das klingt alles sehr gut!
> 
> Habe heute morgen mein Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 in weiß bestellt, Größe M!
> 
> ...


----------



## giggle (26. März 2008)

juhu, grad kam die rechnung per email und danach auch per post...   habs geld gleich überwiesen und hoffe dass die bank schnell iss und ich das bike morgen oder übermorgen bekomme!!!  drückt mir die daumen ;o))))


----------



## AndyStolze (26. März 2008)

giggle schrieb:


> juhu, grad kam die rechnung per email und danach auch per post...   habs geld gleich überwiesen und hoffe dass die bank schnell iss und ich das bike morgen oder übermorgen bekomme!!!  drückt mir die daumen ;o))))



Ich möchte dir ja nicht den Spass verderben, aber:

Wenn du heute überweist, hat Canyon das Geld frühestens morgen. (Das Geld muss nämlich erst über die Landeszentralbank. Auch, wenn du von der Postbank zur Spaka im Haus nebenan überweist.)

Nur wenn Canyon bei genau der gleichen Bank wär ^^

Außerdem will ja die Senderbank genauso wie die Empfängerbank noch ein wenig damit arbeiten, also schreiben sie es manchmal noch später gut. 3 Tage soll's trotz digitalem Zeitalter manchmal immer noch dauern!

Außerdem... man weiss nicht genau wie gut die bei Canyon sind und wie schnell die Zahlungen zuordnen und dann versenden!

Allerdings: Ich wünsche dir nur das beste! Vorallem, dass du es bis zum Wochenende hast!


----------



## quasibinaer (26. März 2008)

borni83 schrieb:


> da nachname nur 2 euro mehr kostet zahöe ich darüber (geht schneller wie gesagt um bis zu eine woche schneller!)



Hab ich auch so gemacht, geht einfach fixer und vor allem unkomplizierter. *wart*


----------



## borni83 (26. März 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Hab ich auch so gemacht, geht einfach fixer und vor allem unkomplizierter. *wart*



ändert bei mir nur leide nichts daran das meins erst in kw 23/24 gebaut wird


----------



## alei (26. März 2008)

Hallo! Kann mir bitte wer weiterhelfen? Habe letzten Di(18.03) ein Grand Canyon 7.0  (in schwarz) bestellt. Auf der Homepage war es als Expressbike in meiner Größe M noch verfügbar Das war es dann auch noch 2 weitere Tage! Habe heute mal bei Canyon nachgefragt wegen der Auftragsbestätigung die ich noch nicht bekommen habe (per Post). Ich habe dann eine Mail von Canyon bekommen, daß ich die Auftragsbestätigung in den nächsten Tagen erhalte, ich aber leider kein Expressbike mehr ergattert habe  Wie ist das jetzt möglich? Ich würde mich über eure Antworten sehr freuen. Danke


----------



## alei (26. März 2008)

Hallo! Kann mir bitte wer weiterhelfen? Habe letzten Di(18.03) ein Grand Canyon 7.0  (in schwarz) bestellt. Auf der Homepage war es als Expressbike in meiner Größe M noch verfügbar Das war es dann auch noch 2 weitere Tage! Habe heute mal bei Canyon nachgefragt wegen der Auftragsbestätigung die ich noch nicht bekommen habe (per Post). Ich habe dann eine Mail von Canyon bekommen, daß ich die Auftragsbestätigung in den nächsten Tagen erhalte, ich aber leider kein Expressbike mehr ergattert habe  Wie ist das jetzt möglich? Ich würde mich über eure Antworten sehr freuen. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## AndyStolze (26. März 2008)

Hast du im Inet Shop bestellt?

Hast du diese automatische Antwort per eMail vom Canyon Shop bekommen?
Das wär doch aml ein Anhaltspunkt, ob deine Bestellung überhaupt angekommen is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giggle (26. März 2008)

also macht mich nich verrückt ;o)  die bank wird das doch bitte sehr innerhalb von einem tag bearbeiten -g-  und canyon sofort morgen früh, dann wegschicken und abends isses bei mir


----------



## alei (26. März 2008)

Hallo AndyStolze
Zuerst mal danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ja ich habe übers Internet bestellt und nach ca. 5 Minuten eine Bestellbestätigung von Canyon bekommen


----------



## giggle (26. März 2008)

hi alei!

die homepage iss nich immer sofrot aktualisiert...  deshalb kanns mal vorkommen dass n bike auf der hp als express steht obwohls keins mehr iss...   das weisse wäre noch express ... musst überlegen ob warten oder stornieren


----------



## alei (26. März 2008)

Hi giggle!

Danke, wie lange schätzt du ist die Lieferzeit ca. für das schwarze?
Es gefällt mir einfach besser!!


----------



## giggle (26. März 2008)

also das grand canyon 6.0 wäre in der kalenderwoche 23 /24 bereit soviel ich weiss... also noch n weilchen hin


----------



## AndyStolze (26. März 2008)

alei schrieb:


> Hi giggle!
> 
> Danke, wie lange schätzt du ist die Lieferzeit ca. für das schwarze?
> Es gefällt mir einfach besser!!


Also ich würde an deiner Stelle wirklich mal anrufen.
Da kannst du dann auch die Lieferzeit nachfragen und nach einer Lösung fragen! Hast ja die eMail etc.

Und wenn es ein Expressbike war, kann es ja auch net so lang dauern, bis neue kommen, oder?


----------



## alei (26. März 2008)

Das wäre hart- ich glaube jetzt brauch ich mal ein Bier.....


----------



## pherbrig (27. März 2008)

Ich muss mich leider auch zu euch gesellen. Hab mir das Nerve AM 5 bestellt und jetzt bekam ich die Nachricht das das bike erst KW 27/28 kommt.  
Na ja kann man nichts machen
Gruß pas


----------



## Imothep (27. März 2008)

Tja, mein weißes Torque FR 9.0 kommt in KW 19/20. Seit zwei Monaten warte ich schon, jetzt dauert es nicht mehr lang.
*ungeduldigmitdenfüssentrippel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (27. März 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Tja, mein weißes Torque FR 9.0 kommt in KW 19/20. Seit zwei Monaten warte ich schon, jetzt dauert es nicht mehr lang.
> *ungeduldigmitdenfüssentrippel*



Hoffen wir mal!! Hab das gleiche bestellt. Die Warterei ist soooooooo hart...


----------



## giggle (27. März 2008)

ja die warterei iss echt bekackt...  hab gehofft dass die bank schnell iss und vielleicht heut schon dhl vor der tür steht -g-  aber neeeeeeeeeeeee, bisher noch nicht (    hoffe auf morgen, am we solls ja besser wetter werden 

was ich bissl schad find, dass man nich bescheid bekommt wanns bike rausgeht.. (bzw. den code von dhl..)


----------



## GerhardO (27. März 2008)

pherbrig schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider auch zu euch gesellen. Hab mir das Nerve AM 5 bestellt und jetzt bekam ich die Nachricht das das bike erst KW 27/28 kommt.
> Na ja kann man nichts machen
> Gruß pas



Was heißt hier "leider" ...? Gefällts Dir nicht im Wartezimmer? Sind die Sitzgelegenheiten zu unbequem, die Zeitschriften zu langweilig, die Sprechstundenhilfe zu hässlich? 



> Zitat von Imothep:
> Tja, mein weißes Torque FR 9.0 kommt in KW 19/20. Seit zwei Monaten warte ich schon, jetzt dauert es nicht mehr lang.
> *ungeduldigmitdenfüssentrippel*
> 
> Hoffen wir mal!! Hab das gleiche bestellt. Die Warterei ist soooooooo hart...



Haltet durch, Jungs! 
G.


----------



## Vilsa (27. März 2008)

Man is das eklig, nächste Woche wird es angeblich montiert, also mit ein bisschen Glück kann ich in der zweiten Aprilwoche fahren


----------



## bao-daniel (27. März 2008)

Hmm, ich hatte mir eigentlich überlegt, mich wieder zu euch zu gesellen. Nach meinem Ultimate AL Rennrad und dem WXC für meine Freundin sollte es diesmal ein LUX MR 9.0 Ltd. in S werden. Doch leider schon ausverkauft. Nach langem hin und her war dann die Entscheidung für ein LUX MR 8.0 in Weiß in Größe S gefallen. Also noch schnell Ostermontag bestellt, Gestern ging dann bei Canyon die Bestätigung mit Termin 20/21 KW raus, hielt die dann heute Morgen in den Händen und war glücklich, noch eines bekommen zu haben. Doch leider zu früh gefreut: Da ich wusste, dass die Zusendung der Bestätigung etwas dauert habe ich direkt nach meiner Bestellung über das Formular die Lieferzeit angefragt, und siehe da: Heute Mittag die Mail bekommen das dieses Bike bereits ausverkauft ist. Was stimmt denn nun? Die schriftliche Bestellbestätigung von Gestern oder die Aussage von heute? Naja, vielleicht weiß ich Morgen ja endlich was genaues, heute wollte mir nämlich niemand bei Canyon eine eine verbindliche Antwort geben.


----------



## alei (27. März 2008)

Folgende Mail habe ich heute von Canyon erhalten:

Leider ist die Expressradliste nicht "live", diese Seite muss regelmäßig von
Hand auf den neuesten Stand gebracht werden. Daher kann es vorkommen, dass
dort noch ein Rad gelistet ist, wo eigentlich sämtliche Bestände bereits
vergriffen sind. 
Momentan ist zwar das schwarze GC 7.0 nicht mehr lieferbar, das weiße wäre
jedoch kurzfristig verfügbar, falls diese Farbe für Sie in Frage kommt.

best regards / mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

Gleichzeitg ist dann noch die Bestellbestätigung per Post gekommen:

Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 19/20 Damit kann ich leben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Quint (27. März 2008)

ich würd damit nicht leben koennen, aber ich gehör wahrscheinlich auch nicht zum canyon-klientel :<

lg sim


----------



## BigRouven (28. März 2008)

Am 5.0 Schwarz XL

Anfang Juli 08


----------



## Lumbi (28. März 2008)

Torque FR 7.0 , Größe M, in schwarz: KW 19/20


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. März 2008)

BigRouven schrieb:


> Am 5.0 Schwarz XL
> 
> Anfang Juli 08




Meins ist Mittwoch gekommen! Auch XL! Ich stell demnächst mal Fotos rein...


----------



## bao-daniel (28. März 2008)

So, heute endlich die große Auflösung: Hat wohl nur ein Missverständnis gegeben. Das LUX MR 8.0 in Weiß Größe S ist wohl tatsächlich ausverkauft, allerdings habe ich eins der letzten reserviert bekommen. Lieferzeit verzögert sich aber um mindestens 4 Wochen. Bleibe also noch was hier bei euch.


----------



## Vilsa (28. März 2008)

Lumbi schrieb:


> Torque FR 7.0 , Größe M, in schwarz: KW 19/20



Warum so spät ? 
Haste jetzt erst bestellt ?


----------



## Lumbi (28. März 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Warum so spät ?
> Haste jetzt erst bestellt ?




ja, Ende Februar, leider!


----------



## BigRouven (29. März 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Meins ist Mittwoch gekommen! Auch XL! Ich stell demnächst mal Fotos rein...



gerne, und schreib ruhig mal ein bißchen wie es sich so fährt....


cya
rouven


----------



## AndyStolze (29. März 2008)

Mal so prinzipiell:

Canyon teilt einem ja mit, wann das Bike montiert wird. Bei mir "Anfang" April.
Und dann sagen die einem ja zwei KW.. bei mir 15/16.

Wird das Bike also davor montiert und in KW 15/16 soll es dann bei mir ankommen, oder?

Ihr habt ja schon ein wenig Erfahrung: Wird daraus eher 15 oder 16? ^^

Thx,
Andy


----------



## quasibinaer (29. März 2008)

Lumbi schrieb:


> Torque FR 7.0 , Größe M, in schwarz: KW 19/20



Da scheint bei den Torques ja ordentlich was los zu sein: Ich hab meins am 31.12.07 bestellt und 14/15 als Termin bekommen. Hoffentlich sindse´
 pünktlich (oder sogar früher dran ) und ich kann nächste Woche schon zum shredden schreiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (29. März 2008)

hola!

ich hab eben mein es6 2007 aus dem outlet bekommen!

aber bin echt entäuscht, nach der ersten probefahrt musste ich feststellen dass: 

1. ne 185mm scheibe statt der 203mm 
2. vorne ne sun ds2 xc felge statt der sos p1
3. kratzer am hinterbau

nun hat das bike ja schon leicht schmutz drauf, bzw die reifen sind gefahren, das bike gefällt mir eigentlich und ich würds auch gerne behalten jedoch will ich entweder die richtigen komponenten oder ne minderung des kaufpreises!

außerdem pisst es mich grad richtig an dass die werkstatt und servicehotline angeblich samstags von 9-15h offen hat jedoch niemand erreichbar ist und ich nur von der gelangweilten stimme von band höre "sie rufen außerhalb der geschäftzeiten an"... sone ********!

so nun zu meiner frage:

wie kulant sind die canyon jungs, was kann ich als angemessene kaufpreisminderung vorschlagen (kaufpreis sind 1499)

oder dekt ihr die schicken mir die richtigen parts zum selberaustausch?

und das wichtigste: Ich will unbedingt fahren! Sollte ich das lassen wegen abnutzung oder denkt ihr dass das kein problem sein sollte wenn ich heut noch den sonnigen samstag und morgen ausnutze bis ich montag früh um neun da jemanden an die strippe bekomme!

vielen dank soweit!


----------



## Vilsa (29. März 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Da scheint bei den Torques ja ordentlich was los zu sein: Ich hab meins am 31.12.07 bestellt und 14/15 als Termin bekommen. Hoffentlich sindse´
> pünktlich (oder sogar früher dran ) und ich kann nächste Woche schon zum shredden schreiten.



Naja wenn die schnell sind. Ich hab mal ne Anfrage zur Lieferzeit gestellt und mir haben die gesagt das Rad wird erst in der KW 14 montiert, naja wenn die es Montag bauen könnte es ja Freitag bei mir sein


----------



## lkTROsaurus (29. März 2008)

wo liegt denn der unterscied zwischen sun sos p1 und ds2-xc, ich denke mir die xc ist leichter die sos stabiler?! welche ist hochwertiger?


----------



## Newmi (29. März 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> hola!
> 
> ich hab eben mein es6 2007 aus dem outlet bekommen!
> 
> ...



Da die heute NeuerÃ¶ffnung hatten, wird deshalb keiner rangegangen sein!

Und wenn ich das Fahrrad zurÃ¼ck geben wollte, wÃ¼rde ich sicher nicht damit rumfahren!


----------



## XSnailX (29. März 2008)

> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe vorhin mal in Koblenz angerufen und nach dem voraussichtlichen Termin für mein AM 5.0 L in weiß gefragt... hatte Anfang Januar bestellt und in der Bestätigung KW14/15 gesagt bekommen.
> 
> Und was höre ich vom freundlichen Herrn Schwarz - am Donnerstag wird mein Bike montiert! Ich freu mich schon soooo....



Hi Leute, habe gestern nochmal angerufen, weil noch keine Email kam... nächste Woche werden eine ganze Serie AMs gebaut und meins ist dabei. 
Also kann ich das tolle Wetter dieses Wochenende leider noch nicht nutzen  

Aber immerhin wird die erste Ankündigung eingehalten.

Hoffentlich kommt nicht noch was dazwischen!!!

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Newmi (29. März 2008)

XSnailX schrieb:


> Hi Leute, habe gestern nochmal angerufen, weil noch keine Email kam... nächste Woche werden eine ganze Serie AMs gebaut und meins ist dabei.
> Also kann ich das tolle Wetter dieses Wochenende leider noch nicht nutzen
> 
> Aber immerhin wird die erste Ankündigung eingehalten.
> ...



Da wird meins doch hoffentlich auch dabei sein!


----------



## giggle (30. März 2008)

mal ne frage,-   ich hab freitag angerufen und es wurde mir gesagt dass mein fahrrad am montag rausgeschict wird...  die meinten ich hätte gute chancen dass es dann am freitag ankommt!    ist die post (dhl)  wirklich soooo langsam???  ich meine sind grad mal 450  km...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. März 2008)

BigRouven schrieb:


> gerne, und schreib ruhig mal ein bißchen wie es sich so fährt....
> 
> 
> cya
> rouven



Fotoss ind auf dem anderen PC. Vielleicht morgen... Ich bin total begeistert vom Fahrverhalten. Bin vorher ein Hardtail mit ziemlich krasser Überhöhung gefahren und jetzt sind man einfach richtig bequem auf diesem Sofa und chillt so durch die Gegend  Dennoch kann man richtig gut heizen, Gabel und Dämpfer sind ja blockierbar. Eventuell kommt noch ein kürzerer Vorbau ran, aber erstmal wird gefahren. Also freu dich schonmal!! 




giggle schrieb:


> mal ne frage,-   ich hab freitag angerufen und es wurde mir gesagt dass mein fahrrad am montag rausgeschict wird...  die meinten ich hätte gute chancen dass es dann am freitag ankommt!    ist die post (dhl)  wirklich soooo langsam???  ich meine sind grad mal 450  km...



Ruf nochmal bei Canyon an und lass dir die Trackingnummer geben. Dann kannst du die Sendung unter www.dhl.de verfolgen. Es dauert aber immer ein bisschen, bis die Angaben auf der HP aktualisiert sind.

Ride on, 
Samy


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. März 2008)

Bei mir hats einen Tag gedauert , Freitag E-mail bekommen Samstag früh Bike gekommen war halt per Nachname


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasyRider16 (30. März 2008)

:'( muss 3.5 Monate auf mein Nerve AM 5.0 warten... :'( da ist der sommer ja schon halb vorbei...


----------



## BigRouven (30. März 2008)

EasyRider16 schrieb:


> :'( muss 3.5 Monate auf mein Nerve AM 5.0 warten... :'( da ist der sommer ja schon halb vorbei...



las uns zusammen bis in den winter warten


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. März 2008)

Welche Kombination habt ihr gewählt? Mein AM 5 / M / Weiß soll 18/19 kw kommen... *ganzfestdaranglaub*


----------



## BigRouven (31. März 2008)

xl und schwarz


----------



## Vilsa (31. März 2008)

Jetzt kann es sich nur noch um Wochen handeln   
Bin ja mal gespannt obs diese oder nächste Woche was wird


----------



## EasyRider16 (31. März 2008)

Mein AM 5.0 hab ich in schwarz, größe L, man man man dauert das lange..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr3ndy (31. März 2008)

AM 5.0 in Knuckle White und Größe M...am 12.1.08 bestellt...soll 15/16KW fertig werden...ich hoffe Canyon is pünktlich


----------



## Vilsa (1. April 2008)

Das Wetter ist perfekt und das Bike nicht da  

Wie benachrichtigt Canyon einen eigentlich ? Bekommt man ne Mail oder nochmal Post ?

Diese oder nächste Woche müsste das Rad montiert/geliefert werden


----------



## Astaroth (1. April 2008)

Dere,
sobald mein Bike unterwegs war hab ich von Canyon eine Mail erhalten das die bestellte Ware Ihr Haus verlassen hat.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## lukaszeidler (1. April 2008)

ich hab mir auch ein Canyon Nerve AM 5.O in M und weiß gekauft und es kommt in der 27/28 Kalenderwoche. :-(


----------



## Canyon-Paul (1. April 2008)

lukaszeidler schrieb:


> ich hab mir auch ein Canyon Nerve AM 5.O in M und weiß gekauft und es kommt in der 27/28 Kalenderwoche. :-(



Du kannst dich auf das Rad freuen. Ist echt der Hammer  

Habe es selber, auch gleiche Farbe.


----------



## Vilsa (1. April 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Dere,
> sobald mein Bike unterwegs war hab ich von Canyon eine Mail erhalten das die bestellte Ware Ihr Haus verlassen hat.
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Ich hab per Vorkasse bestellt, dann schicken die es ja erst los wenn das Geld angekommen ist.


----------



## lukaszeidler (1. April 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Du kannst dich auf das Rad freuen. Ist echt der Hammer
> 
> Habe es selber, auch gleiche Farbe.



echt geil... ja dann brauch ich mir ja keine Gedanken machen  
aber die Lieferzeit is halt blöd (erst im Juni) da is der Sommer ja schon fast vorbei


----------



## zebroc (1. April 2008)

Moinsen,

nach langem (wirklich laaaangem) Hadern mit mir habe ich am Montag ein GrandCanyon 9.0 in schwarz bestellt.

Lieferzeit wurde mit 10 Tagen geschätzt und so hoffe ich das Rad Ende nächster Woche in Koblenz abholen zu können.

Freue mich "ein wenig" auf die kommende Saison und werde berichten...

PS: Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal an die Jungs von Canyon für die lockere Art und eingehend gute Beratung!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (1. April 2008)

lukaszeidler schrieb:


> echt geil... ja dann brauch ich mir ja keine Gedanken machen
> aber die Lieferzeit is halt blöd (erst im Juni) da is der Sommer ja schon fast vorbei



Gedanken solltest Du dir wirklich keine machen. Eher freuen. Ich hatte 2 Monate ein Grinsen auf der Backe   Wenn Du paar Bilder sehen willst kannst Du in der "Canyon Gallerie" hier im Forum schauen. Auf der vorletzten Seite habe ich 2 Bilder.


----------



## joopen (1. April 2008)

wenn Du es hast, schau Dir das Steuerrohr genau an. Meins habe ich heute zurück geschickt. Da war nämlich ein Riss drin. Bin auch nur genau 8,5 km damit gefahren (Strasse). War also schon vorher drin. Aber der Kontakt mit Canyon war bis jetzt sehr nett. Wenn der Ersatz jetzt noch zügig von Statten  geht, kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Fehler passieren halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek1969 (1. April 2008)

hallo wartezimmer  

hab heut mein nerve xc 8.0 bekommen....   die freude war (ist) riesig...

hab das bike erst letzte woche bestellt, lt. bestätigung sollte ich es als express bike in kw 15/16 bekommen und siehe da heut stand der postbote vor der tür...kleiner tip an canyon, sendet doch bitte vor versand ne mail, damit das geld auch da ist...

morgen gehts raus....

Bis dahin....


----------



## MTBnoob (1. April 2008)

Eben mein Nerve AM 6 in weiß bestellt, habe vorab schonmal angefragt, vorraussichtlich Mitte Juli 
Habe mir mal die Iridium-Shox-Pumpe dazubestellt, taugt die etwas?
Wenn nicht werde ich sie wieder abbestellen...
Mich ärgert nur, dass ich die Zeit nciht ausgenutzt habe, in der es als ExpressBike verfügbar war :/


----------



## EasyRider16 (1. April 2008)

würd mich auch mal interessieren wie gut die pumpe ist, hab die nämlich auch dazu bestellt.. hat hier schon wer erfahrungen damit gemacht?

lieben gruß


----------



## BigRouven (1. April 2008)

ist gut, hab sie auch bestellt und vorher geforscht


----------



## johnnyg (1. April 2008)

Pumpt gut, aber hat leider nicht an mein Dämpfer im XC gepasst weil die Schwinge im Weg war  
Gibt aber wesentlich handlichere Pumpen....


----------



## borni83 (2. April 2008)

so mädels, ich bin schon früher erlöst. habe mich heute nochmal umentschieden. wartete bisher auf das gc6 in schwarz und nun nehme ich doch das gc7 in weiss 

10-14 tage plus versand... mal gespannt wann es soweit ist!


----------



## lkTROsaurus (2. April 2008)

@Joopen

Ich drücke dir die daumen dass es schnell geht bei dir, mir wurde mein es6 mit falschen teilen geliefert bis zur lieferung hat auch alles mit dem service recht gut geklappt. Ich glaube dass die canyon jungs mittlerweile ein wenig genervt von mir sind, da ich krampfhaft versucht habe eine andere Lösung zu finden als auf den Rücklieferschein zu warten (Da die Post in München streikt).

Naja also seit dem Fehler krieg ich nur sporadisch und verzögert antworten, kann sein dass es an der Neueröffnung liegt, ansonsten ist canyon auch nicht wirklich gewillt mit mir alternativen zu finden den Zustellerstreik zu umgehen. Als ich vorgeschlagen habe den Rückschein zu scannen und mir zu mailen meinte der Herr am Telefon das die keinen Scanner haben. ( HÄÄ? )

Als ich dann ne mail geschickt habe in der ich mal zum ausdruck brachte dass ich das schade finde dass es nicht per mail klappt, meinten sie dass da ein hologramm drauf wäre, das klingt dann auch ein wenig verständlicher.

Ein Kollege meinte zu mir dass die eigentlich das bike abholen müssen, da laut gesetz der aufwand einer so großen kiste zur post zu bringen unzumutbar ist (habe einen zweisitzer) - das gilt aber nur im falle eines Sachmangels zb. Steuerrohr oder falsch installierte parts.

Das habe ich dann mal per mail vorgeschlagen, bisher kam nix!

mal schaun, ich hoffe canyon erklärt sich bereit die sache ein wenig zu beschleunigen! da ich keine ahnung habe wie lang der streik dauern wird und ich sobald wie möglich fahren will!

dir wünsche ich viel glück und hoffe dass du bald post bekommst!


----------



## Pato (2. April 2008)

Hallo,

dann setze ich mich hier auch mal rein. Habe heute mein erstes Canyon Bike bestellt. Nach langem überlegen habe ich mich für ein Yellowstone 5.0 entschieden, da das preislich in meinem Rahmen liegt und für meine Ansprüche ausreicht. 

Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es sich fährt. Leider war Größe M nicht als Expressbike verfügbar - mal sehen wann es kommt....


----------



## joopen (2. April 2008)

ja ich hoffe auch, dass das Ganze ohne Probleme läuft, aber bin auch nicht auf das Rad angewiesen. habe grad gar keine Zeit zum fahren (Diplomphase), ist also gar nicht schlimm, wenn es ein paar Wochen dauert. Aber auf dem Rückholschein ist wirklich ein Hologramm drauf. Die Jungs auf der Post waren bischen überfordert. Hatten noch nie so ein großes und doch leichtes   Paket gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (2. April 2008)

HEHE! ja ich hoffe einfach dass das bei mir jetzt schnell über die bühne geht da ich mir das 2007er modell aus dem outlet hauptsächlich aus dem "sofort verfügbar" grund gekauft hab!


----------



## joopen (2. April 2008)

ich hätte gerne noch gewartet, aber die Preise im Outlet haben mich zu dem Kauf gezwungen


----------



## Pato (2. April 2008)

im outlet ist leider nicht passendes für mich dabei...aber gut, mal sehen, vielleicht dauert es ja nicht ganz so lange. wie sieht es denn überhaupt generell mit der lieferzeit eines yellowstone 5.0 aus, hat da jemand von euch erfahrung ?


----------



## lkTROsaurus (2. April 2008)

Also das ESX 7 für 1599 ist in meinen Augen unschlagbar, mehr allmountain für das geld geht nicht, das einzige problem ist xl!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. April 2008)

Wieso?


----------



## hopfer (2. April 2008)

so nach dem man seit heute doch die sonder räder im interne kaufen kann
warte ich jetzt auf mein Spectral AX 9.0

LG Hopfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (2. April 2008)

hola is ja doch ne ganze stange geld! na denne viel spass damit!


----------



## p_cycle (3. April 2008)

hello
I've ordered a AM 5.0 white due to be produced week 19/20
in my order I haven't filled in all the PPS data, just the size of the bike, XL
I'm now wondering if Canyon will assume that a XL frame should be coupled with a RP23  with the "firm propedal valving" or I'll get the generic medium one?






you think I should contact them about it?


----------



## Aldi (3. April 2008)

Hi,
of course you can call there. A call is fast and easy!
Anyway, the (XL) AM users with the called Fox inside, for sure can tell you what setting it has.

I think, without reading about this stuff, the setting depents on the frame and suspension design, not on the driver o his weight.

Regards from Spain....Aldi


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. April 2008)

Hi, the RP 23 is ajustable in all 3 possibilities (left part of your image). Only the RP 3 and R shock are pre-ajustabed (right part of your image).


----------



## p_cycle (3. April 2008)

I was under the same impression, but after looking a bit more into it there are three propedal valving versions for the rp23 also


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. April 2008)

hm, in the owner manual of 2008 it is not mentioned. for the rp 23 is only the "manual version" described and for the r the pre-adjusted version. for the rp2 there are only two options in the manuel, open or propedal. i will have a look at my rp 23 after work, i think my label looks different than that on your image.


----------



## Vilsa (3. April 2008)

Hat schon jemand Post von Canyon bekommen ? Ich schaue schon jeden Tag 9999x ins Postfach ob ne Mail da ist


----------



## Pato (3. April 2008)

gestern bestellt, heute schon den brief bekommen...ging flott. montage termin ist aber erst kw 23/24  naja, vielleicht klappts ja doch noch etwas früher mit dem 5.0er yellowstone....


----------



## zebroc (3. April 2008)

Moinsen,

Montag hatte ich mein GrandCanynon bestellt, Mittwoch war der Brief da, heute soll ich es abholen kommen.

Alle Daumen hoch! 

Da ich leider nicht so schnell bin wie die Jungs in Koblenz muss ich schauen ob ich es morgen an den Rhein schaffe...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. April 2008)

Hi,



p_cycle schrieb:


> I was under the same impression, but after looking a bit more into it there are three propedal valving versions for the rp23 also



On the RP23 that's not the ProPedal setting but the compression and rebound stroke setting (which can't be adjusted by the rider). The document you posted here shows an old RP3 which did not feature the adjustable ProPedal. The RP23 which will be on your bike however has an adjustable ProPedal which can be adjusted within three different positions like "Aldi" already mentioned.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

Best Regards,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyStolze (3. April 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Post von Canyon bekommen ? Ich schaue schon jeden Tag 9999x ins Postfach ob ne Mail da ist



Hat jemand in den letzten Tagen überhaupt eine eMail von Canyon bekommen?

Ich hatte ihnen eine eMail geschickt mit ner Bestelländerung und 2 weiteren Fragen.

Nach 2 Tagen keine Antwort, deswegen habe ich dann angerufen.
Die Änderung war schon gemacht, aber keine Antwort auf die Fragen.

Bei dem Telefonat habe ich dann erfahren, dass das Bike sogar schon fertig ist! Also hätte ich auch eine eMail darüber bekommen müssen! (Oder liege ich hier falsch?)

Also sind 2 Mails von Canyon nie angekommen!


----------



## Vilsa (3. April 2008)

Was hastn für Bike bestellt ?

Ich hab gestern angerufen, leider konnte mir nicht gesagt werden wann das Bike fertig ist. Der hat irgendwas von "neuen Mitarbeitern" gesagt oder so...kA


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. April 2008)

macht doch mal nicht immer so ne welle... vielleicht kommt die mail ja noch. ich hatte es auch telefonisch erfahren, weil ich nachgefragt habe. nen halben tag später hatte ich dann auch die mail bekommen.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (3. April 2008)

also ich finde auch dass man nicht alles so ernst nehmen sollte, aber bei den langen lieferzeiten ist es in meinen augen nicht zuviel verlangt innerhalb von 24h nach fertigstellung per mail benachrichtigrt zu werden. va. sind das ja alles vorgefertigte und automatisierte schreiben bei denen canyon ja eigentlich nur einen klick tätigen muss und das system den rest macht!

wir sprechen immerhin von artikeln im bereich von mehreren 1000.


----------



## AndyStolze (3. April 2008)

Ich habe ja auch nicht aus der Ungedult heraus gefragt, sondern eher, weil ich ne Erklärung such, warum die Mails net ankommen!
Irgendwas is kaputt ^^


----------



## lukaszeidler (3. April 2008)

Wie wird das Bike eigentlich geliefert???? 
Und was muss man noch zambauen??? 

Grüße

Lukas


----------



## Canyon-Paul (3. April 2008)

Du musst die Laufräder befestigen und den Lenker an den Vorbau schrauben. Pedale dran und wohlfühlen =)


----------



## lukaszeidler (3. April 2008)

ahh aber Pedalen muss man doch noch dazu kaufen oda sind die dabei??


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. April 2008)

Muss man dazu kaufen. Oder einfach die vom alten Bike nehmen, denn das wirst du danach nicht mehr brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (3. April 2008)

was ne richtig coole sache von canyon wäre wenn die eine tracking funktion anbieten könnten, das hieße jeder käufer weiß online immer bescheid wo sein rad grad ist und wie weit es schon ist + ein integriertes transport tracking!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. April 2008)

Gibt es. Aber von DHL. Die Nummer kann man bei Canyon erfragen.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (3. April 2008)

ne ich mein auch intern bei canyon wenn du bestellst!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. April 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but on the picture from p_cycle you can read the rest of "Propedal tune" on the left side, and there ist the propedal-logo. this is quite confusing . on my rp23 shock are the correct labels for rebound and compression. perhaps it's an older version or simply wrong labels on this picture.


----------



## quasibinaer (3. April 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> also ich finde auch dass man nicht alles so ernst nehmen sollte, aber bei den langen lieferzeiten ist es in meinen augen nicht zuviel verlangt innerhalb von 24h nach fertigstellung per mail benachrichtigrt zu werden. va. sind das ja alles vorgefertigte und automatisierte schreiben bei denen canyon ja eigentlich nur einen klick tätigen muss und das system den rest macht!
> 
> wir sprechen immerhin von artikeln im bereich von mehreren 1000.



Der Wert ist dabei ja sekundär ... Ware ist Ware und Versand ist Versand, ob nun für 10 oder für 1000.
Ich hab "meine" Mail auch noch nicht bekommen, aber vielleicht kommt sie ja morgen noch. Im übrigen kommt das Bike deswegen auch nicht früher, also gilt: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude. :>

(Obwohl ich auch gern am Wochenende fahren würde, keine Frage!)


----------



## AndyStolze (3. April 2008)

Ich schieb grad Hass auf meine Bank.... genug Geld für die Überweisung da, aber trotzdem kommt die einfach wieder zurück.
Ich kann mir das nicht erklären... also nix mit Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigRouven (3. April 2008)

kann NUR an falschen kontodaten liegen!


----------



## p_cycle (4. April 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes that propedal document is older, I think 2006, but I put it to show the graphic I was refering to.
on my 08 RP23, will I get the high compression setting (longest line highlighted) on a XL frame?

PS thanks for your reply, I was hesitant to ask Canyon directly cause I wasn't sure + I don't speak German


----------



## Tintin33 (4. April 2008)

@p_cycle Look here for The manual of RP 23

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/08/eng/2008_om_eng.htm


----------



## pippilotta13 (4. April 2008)

Ich gesell mich jetzt auch zu euch, ich muss zwar nur noch bis Kalenderwoche 15/16 warten, aber ich werd immer nervöser und träum schon von meinem AM 5.0 in Knuckle white
Alpträume, dass es sich nicht besser anfühlt, als mein jahrealtes Sinthesi-Bike!  
Und bald hab ich ne Woche frei und ich befürchte, dass es noch nicht da ist... 
Montagetermin KW 15/16, bedeutet das, ich muss nochmal, ein bis zwei Wochen warten? was ist die längste Zeit, die jemand nach dem angegebenen Termin warten musste und kommt das Rad zu manchen auch früher?


----------



## vojta (4. April 2008)

p_cycle schrieb:


> will I get the high compression setting (longest line highlighted) on a XL frame?


Yes, you will. I have AM6 XL and "compression tune" is high


----------



## vojta (4. April 2008)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hi,
> On the RP23 that's not the ProPedal setting but the compression and rebound stroke setting (which can't be adjusted by the rider). The document you posted here shows an old RP3 which did not feature the adjustable ProPedal. The RP23 which will be on your bike however has an adjustable ProPedal which can be adjusted within three different positions like "Aldi" already mentioned.



Why were '07 frames equipped with RP23 with "light ProPedal" 
and '08 frames are equipped with RP23 with "max compression tune" ? 
I asked in Fox Servis Center about differences between 07 "Propedal" and 08 "Compression Tune" and I got answer, that it is the same.


----------



## XSnailX (4. April 2008)

Hi Leute, 

ich hab mein Bike (AM 5.0 L White) leider immer noch nicht - ich hätte einfach nicht vor dem angekündigten Montagetermin (KW14/15) anrufen sollen (wurde jetzt zum dritten mal mit "Ihr Bike wird nächste Woche gebaut!" vertröstet)! Jetzt bin ich frustriert, obwohl Canyon noch im Zeitfenster ist.

Leute, spart Euch den Frust und habt mehr Geduld als ich!

Hallo Newmi, hattest Du mehr Glück und Dein Bike war diese Woche dabei?

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## CheckerThePig (5. April 2008)

Ist das normal, dass Canyon die Bikes 2 Wochen vor eigentlichem Liefertermin rausschickt ohne vorher zu benachrichtigen? 
Das nervt mich grad total! DHL war da, natÃ¼rlich hab ich keine 2000â¬ im Gelbbeutel daheim rumliegen. Und die Banken haben heute zu! Jetzt muss ich bis Montag warten ums abholen zu kÃ¶nnen.

FÃ¤ngt ja schon gut an! WÃ¤re ja auch zuviel verlangt um mich per Mail oder per Brief oder per Anruf zu informieren!


----------



## joopen (5. April 2008)

Also ich habe einen Tag vorher ne mail bekommen, das mein Bike das Haus verlassen hat. Den nächsten Morgen war es da. Aber es gibt ja ein Tageslimit am Geldautomat. Musste also improvisieren


----------



## AndyStolze (5. April 2008)

@ joopen: Wann war deine Lieferung?


Vielleicht haben sie ja seit dem Umzug irgendend ne Macke an ihrem Mail-System!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (5. April 2008)

XSnailX schrieb:


> ........
> Hallo Newmi, hattest Du mehr Glück und Dein Bike war diese Woche dabei?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



nee, leider nicht!
Das hätte ich euch nicht vorenthalten!
Aber ich schau jeden Tag zig mal ins Mailfach, ob die "heiß ersehnte" Mail endlich da ist!
In meinem schreiben stand nur KW 15, und ich hoffe das es nächste Woche auch kommt!
Es sind ja einige, die KW 15/16 als Montagetermin haben! Hat irgend jemand vielleicht schon diese Woche bescheid bekommen?


----------



## joopen (5. April 2008)

das war schon im Januar. Also komplett ohne Umzugseinflüsse!


----------



## quasibinaer (5. April 2008)

Ich hatte 14/15 als Termin ... und bis jetzt keinen Piep aus Koblenz gehört.


----------



## AndyStolze (5. April 2008)

Also langsam halte ich die eMail-Kaputt-Geschichte für immer realistischer...


----------



## zebroc (5. April 2008)

Moinsen,

war gestern Nachmittag in Koblenz und habe mein Bike abgeholt. Der neue Laden ist pornös und erinnert eher an eine Messehalle als an ein Fahrradgeschäft. Bei der Übergabe sagte mir der Canyonero dass sie deshalb jetzt so zwei Jahre auf das Gehalt verzichten müssen... 

Dafür, dass der Umzug noch nicht lange her ist lief alles wunderbar. Ich wurde zügig und zuvorkommend betreut und meine Fragen wurden umfassend und kompetent beantwortet.

Damit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer und wandle Vorfreude in Freue am fahren um...


----------



## Newmi (5. April 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Also langsam halte ich die eMail-Kaputt-Geschichte für immer realistischer...



Die Homepage ist auch gerade nicht erreichbar!
sehr komisch!


----------



## quasibinaer (5. April 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Also langsam halte ich die eMail-Kaputt-Geschichte für immer realistischer...



Oder auch: Mein letztes freies Wochenende (für die nächsten 4 Wochen) an dem mein neues Bike nicht kommt. Und da es unwahrscheinlich ist dass der DHL-Mann an einem Samstag Nachmittag kommt (noch dazu ohne ankündigende Mail), muss ich wohl mindestens noch bis Montag warten. Damnit. :/

/e: Andererseits ist canyon.com auch recht häufig "down" zur Zeit, würde mich nicht wundern wenn der Mailserver in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde...


----------



## Canyon-Paul (5. April 2008)

Normalerweise verschickt Canyon eine E-Mail, dass die Ware ihr Haus verlassen hat. Aber freu dich doch, dass es schon 2 Wochen vorher da ist  Vielleicht sind die ja noch im Umzugsstress.


----------



## nikdoro (5. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Möchte mich hiermit auch im Wartezimmer anmelden.

Ich habe letzten Samstag, bei der großen Eröffnung, mein neues Nerve AM bestellt. Expressbike, zahlbar per Vorauskasse. Schon am Montag kam per Email die Rechnung bzw. Montagebestätigung. 
Zitat:
<<<<vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Ihre bestellte Ware steht jetzt versandfertig verpackt in unserer Versandabteilung.
Im Anhang finden Sie Ihre Rechnung als pdf- Datei.
Bitte überweisen Sie uns den Betrag unter Angabe Ihrer Auftrags- und Kundennummer.
Nachdem wir Ihren Zahlungseingang auf unserem Konto verbuchen konnten, schicken wir Ihnen die bestellte Ware zu.>>>>

Habe Dienstag das Geld überwiesen und nun warte ich. Bisher keine Mitteilung von Canyon ob das Geld überhaupt angekommen ist etc. Ist das normal? Oder brauchen die so lange?
Der DHL-Mann war heute schon da, aber ohne mein Bike. Dafür hatte er ein Päckchen für meinen Nachbarn  
Er meinte nur das die große Paketverteilungsstelle in Krefeld heute auch ein Systemproblem hat, und so die meisten Pakete erst am Montag ausgeliefert werden. Hm. Schade.

Nun ja, wenn Montag noch nichts kommt werde ich mal bei Canyon anrufen.

Gruß aus Düsseldorf
nikdoro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andaril (5. April 2008)

Heute folgt hiermit auch mein Einstieg ins Wartezimmer.
Während meines Besuches der neuen Canyon-Hallen habe ich mir als Neueinsteiger in der MBT-Szene dort gleich ein Yellowstone 5.0 bestellt.
Nach einer wirklich netten und umfassenden Beratung wurde mir als Produktionswoche die 16/17 KW bestätigt.
Dann wollen wir mal warten......

Viele Grüsse aus der regenreichsten Stadt Deutschlands: Wuppertal

Andaril


----------



## Pato (5. April 2008)

Sei froh, mir wurde für das yellowstone 5.0 in schwarz größe m kw 23/24 als montagetermin angegeben....  
welches hast du denn bestellt ?


----------



## Andaril (5. April 2008)

denke mal das liegt an meiner dieses Mal hilfreichen Körpergrösse, ich habe den S-Rahmen bestellt, der war als Expressbike vorrätig....

greetings andaril


----------



## Pato (5. April 2008)

glück gehabt  dann mal viel spass damit ! stell doch mal ein paar bilder rein, wenn´s da ist


----------



## Astaroth (6. April 2008)

SErvus,
ich wart auch schon seit zwei tagen auf eine mail von denen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## pippilotta13 (7. April 2008)

KW 15/16 startet! 
Viel Glück wünsch ich allen, die auch diesen Montagetermin gesagt bekommen haben!!! Aber selbst dann dauerts ja noch bis es verschickt wird... 

ALLES WIRD GUT!!! Und erst danach.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quasibinaer (7. April 2008)

Hab eben in Koblenz angerufen ... Der Montagetermin (meiner ist 14/15) wird wohl gehalten, aber halt erst mitte der KW15. Versand daher erst Ende dieser Woche. Also doch nochmal ne Woche warten bis es da ist.


----------



## Veconja (7. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich reihe mich hier mal ein .

Habe am 05.04 in Koblenz ein Canyon Spectral bestellt .
Auch mir wurde die 15/16 KW genannt .
Ich werde schreiben wenn ich es abgeholt habe .

Grüsse . . .


----------



## CheckerThePig (7. April 2008)

Kurzer Gastauftritt und draußen bin ich...


----------



## AndyStolze (7. April 2008)

Nene! Pics! Wir wollen Pics!


----------



## nikdoro (7. April 2008)

"Das Bike ist heute in der Post", so O-Ton Canyon-Hotline. Zahlungseingang war letzte Woche Dienstag, Versand heute. Mensch, lassen die sich Zeit! Mitte bis Ende der Woche wird es da sein mein neues AM!  
Werde dann ganz viele Pics machen. Am besten mit Auspackzeremonie, ähnlich wie bei den "Apple-Porn" Fotos. Da wird auch jedes Detail eines neuen Macs während des Auspackens abgelichtet. 
Von wegen Macs: Ist schon witzig die vielen Macs im Canyon Showroom mit Windows  
Also, bis die Tage...

nikdoro


----------



## florianf (7. April 2008)

Werd mir spätestens Mittwoch ein AM 6.0 bestellen. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist Ende Juni!!!!!!!!! Hoffe, dass warten lohnt sich!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. April 2008)

Es lohnt sich.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (7. April 2008)

Ohh ja, Auf alle Fälle


----------



## borni83 (8. April 2008)

nikdoro schrieb:


> "Das Bike ist heute in der Post", so O-Ton Canyon-Hotline. Zahlungseingang war letzte Woche Dienstag, Versand heute. Mensch, lassen die sich Zeit! Mitte bis Ende der Woche wird es da sein mein neues AM!
> Werde dann ganz viele Pics machen. Am besten mit Auspackzeremonie, ähnlich wie bei den "Apple-Porn" Fotos. Da wird auch jedes Detail eines neuen Macs während des Auspackens abgelichtet.
> Von wegen Macs: Ist schon witzig die vielen Macs im Canyon Showroom mit Windows
> Also, bis die Tage...
> ...



nutzen die windows auf macs? ach du kagge!


----------



## pippilotta13 (8. April 2008)

"Das Bike ist heute in der Post", so O-Ton Canyon-Hotline. Zahlungseingang war letzte Woche Dienstag, Versand heute. Mensch, lassen die sich Zeit! Mitte bis Ende der Woche wird es da sein mein neues AM!  


Hey Nikdoro,
welchen montagetermin haben die dir gegeben? kw 15/16 oder schon früher. ich warte nämlich auch auf mein AM 5.0...
hast du dort nur angerufen oder hast du auch ne email bekommen?
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikdoro (8. April 2008)

borni83 schrieb:


> nutzen die windows auf macs? ach du kagge!



Canyon hat in seinem Showroom, welcher wirklich cool ist (siehe anderen Thread), mehrere Computerkonsolen verteilt. Diese sind mit iMacs bestückt. Allerdings läuft Windows drauf  
Finde mal z.B. auf einer Mac-Tastatur das @-Zeichen wenn Windows drauf läuft.  alt-L ist es auf jeden Fall nicht.... 
Die Mitarbeiter hatten an dem Öffnungstag damit ziemlich Probleme...
Offtopic ende


----------



## nikdoro (8. April 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> Hey Nikdoro,
> welchen montagetermin haben die dir gegeben? kw 15/16 oder schon früher. ich warte nämlich auch auf mein AM 5.0...
> hast du dort nur angerufen oder hast du auch ne email bekommen?
> grüße



Hi pippilotta13,
meine Montagetermin war KW 15, allerdings war das ein Expressbike, war also schon (vor-?)montiert. Ich denke, deshalb ging es auch so schnell. 
 
Auf meine Email habe ich bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten. Habe Gestern angerufen, kurz in der Warteschleife die nette Musik gehört und dann kompetente Auskunft erhalten, mit Paketverfolgungsnummer!
Moment - aktuell sieht es so aus:
>>>Status von:	08.04.08 02:51
>>>Vorgang:	Transport zur Zustellbasis
Wird wohl morgen ankommen 
Gruß
nikdoro


----------



## pippilotta13 (8. April 2008)

saugeil, nikdoro!!!
DAnn schon mal viel spaß damit!!!  
in dem fall lohnt sich ja ein anruf, werd das jetzt auch mal probieren..


----------



## Vilsa (8. April 2008)

Hat schon jemand der ein Torque bestellt hat, Post bekommen ?
Laut Bestellbestätigung sollte das Rad in KW 14 montiert werden aber ich hab noch nichts von Canyon gehört.


----------



## nikdoro (8. April 2008)

Habe eben auch die Email Bestätigung von Canyon bekommen, dass mein "Rad gestern das Haus verlassen hat".
Und noch mal die Paketnummer mit aktuellem Status!!!
>>>Datum 	08.04.08 07:17
>>>Sendungsart 	DHL Paket/ Europack National
>>>Status 	Die Sendung wurde in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.

Jungs, ich danke euch jetzt schon! <freu>

@pippilotta13: Hast du Erfolg gehabt?


----------



## Imothep (8. April 2008)

... die Warterei bringt mich um. 

In KW 19/20 sollte mein Torque FR 9.0 eintreffen, aber jetzt habe ich bei meinem lokalen Händler das Ghost ERT 9000 gesehen, Kostenpunkt 3099,-.

Zahlen und mitnehmen, das wäre so schön. Soll ich?


----------



## Vilsa (8. April 2008)

Hab mal angerufen, mein Bike wird wohl "Ende des Monats" gebaut     Also nochmal 3-4 Wochen warten


----------



## timson1000 (8. April 2008)

Wenns dir bei ner Probefahrt gefällt und der Händler dir noch ein wenig mit dem Preis entgegenkommt, warum dann nciht?!
Designtechnisch find ich persönlich das Ghost auf jeden Fall prima!


----------



## shibby68 (8. April 2008)

gleiche situation hatte ich auch nur nicht mit ghost sonder trek. 
ich hab zugeschlagen und es bisher nicht bereut.
händler vor ort hat schon viele vorteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imothep (8. April 2008)

Naja, das einzige was mich beim Ghost ein wenig stört ist der Laufradsatz (DT 1750) und die serienmäßigen Nobby Nics. Die haben auf einem Enduro nichts verloren.

Da ist das Canyon schon eher nach meinem Geschmack ausgestattet (DT 2350), aber ich warte halt schon seit Jänner und überall gibts neue Versuchungen...


----------



## GerhardO (8. April 2008)

hrrhrrhrr ...  

Imo - ich glaub Dir gehts in etwa so:      

Sorry - aber das kenn' ich halt nur zu gut...! Ich hab ja noch vier wochen länger warten dürfen und auch viel hin und her überlegt, mit meinem Schicksal gehadert, Tod und Teufel verflucht ... trotzdem hab ichs ausgesessen und ich habs nicht bereut!

G.


----------



## Imothep (8. April 2008)

Du hast Recht, ich werde mich nochmal in den Arsch beissen und die paar Wochen auch noch durchstehen. *tiefdurchatme*


----------



## Imothep (8. April 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Hab mal angerufen, mein Bike wird wohl "Ende des Monats" gebaut     Also nochmal 3-4 Wochen warten



HAHA!


----------



## DaBot (8. April 2008)

Welche Farbe und Grösse hast dz denn bestellt? Ich habs in weiss und XL... Hoffentlich wird der Termin eingehalten!!!


----------



## GerhardO (8. April 2008)

Beiß' Dich woanders hin! Den A... brauchst noch zum aufm Radl sitzen!  

Soll ich Dir Mut machen: 

Dein Anruf bei Canyon Ende KW 20, wo denn nun das Rad bleibt: Antwort: Es fehlt noch eine Hauptkomponente ... Liefertermin verschoben auf KW 23 ... ***

Ich weiß, ich bin BÖSE! Nimms mit Galgenhumor! Was anderes bleibt Dir eh ned übrig!

Es wird kommen!!!

***(am eigenen Leib erlebt!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (8. April 2008)

Ich hol' mir noch ne Tüte Popcorn!


----------



## borni83 (8. April 2008)

ich hab angerufen und bei mir wird es keine verzögerungen geben, mein rad kommt nächste woche


----------



## DaBot (8. April 2008)

Das wäre die Hölle!!


----------



## g!zmo (8. April 2008)

oder es kommt so wie meins doch noch 2 wochen früher


----------



## zombee (8. April 2008)

Hoch lebe Canyon & tach erstma!

Ich melde mich hiermit an und gleichzeitig ab, weil mein neues Baby gerade angekommen ist.
Bestelltermin meines Nerve AM 7.0 in der Größe L war der 08.02.07... 2 Tage nachdem es als Expressbike nicht mehr verfügbar war 
Geliefert wurde es heute wie angekündigt in der Kalenderwoche 15.

Ich LIEEEEEEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEE es!
Räder ausm Karton, eingehängt, Schnellspanner befestigt, Lenker dran und ab ging die Lucy 

Die Scheibolettis (Avid Juicy 7) schliffen nicht mal... Also für ein vorgefertigtes mit der Post versandtes Bike ein Traum!

Die Abstimmung Vorder-/Hintergabel muss ich aber noch einstellen, da es Hinten butterweich und Vorne etwas hackig ist - aber auf jeden Fall sogar Kopfsteinpflastertauglich im aktuellen Setup!
[Nachtrag: der "Race-Sattel" Selle Italia SLK wurde schnell ausgetauscht - der hat auf nem AM mit Enduro-Allüren nichts zu suchen!]

Noch ne Bemerkung zum PPS auf der Canyon Homepage:
Ich bin 1,79m und wiege 74 Kilo, meine weiteren Körpermaße empfahlen Rahmengröße M.
Nun konnte ich aber das gleiche Bike bei einem Freund testen und fühlte mich etwas riesig auf dem Bike.
Testet mal die Schulterbreite im PPS ein wenig zu erhöhen, u.U. sagt das PPS dann plötzlich ne größere Rahmengröße an... MUHAHAHAAHAAAA.

Wenn jetzt wieder die Trailsüchtigen kommen mit "besserer Wendigkeit und das PPS hat scho recht"... Das Gefühl für ein Bike bestimmt garantiert kein Algorithmus sondern dein Körper! (meine Meinung)

Grüße und rasche Lieferung wünsch ich den Wartenden hier - es lohnt sich!
[Fotos der Geburt meines Bikes in der Galerie!]


----------



## dubbel (8. April 2008)

in der zwischenzeit würde ich den lokalen Händler mal fragen, ob und zu welchen konditionen er am Ghost die laufräder tauscht.


----------



## Imothep (8. April 2008)

@ Dabot
Ich kriegs in knuckle-white, Größe S. 

Na ihr macht mir Mut! Wenn es noch länger dauert laufe ich Amok...


----------



## chaz (8. April 2008)

Durchhalten!!! Es lohnt sich!!! Du schaffst das!!!


----------



## dubbel (8. April 2008)

welchen sinn hat dieses "durchhalten", wenn die lösung schon vor der nase steht?


----------



## MTBnoob (8. April 2008)

Du Glückspilz 
Sieht echt hammer aus, das Teil... hat es seine Jungfernfahrt schon hinter sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imothep (8. April 2008)

Das Canyon ist eben der beste Kompromiss aus Freeride- und Tourengerät welchen ich bisher gefunden habe.

Momentan fahre ich ein Cube Enduro und wünsche mir von Zeit zu Zeit etwas noch Solideres das ich auch mal im Bikepark herreißen, aber im Sommer auch mal eine Alpenüberquerung damit machen kann.

Meine 80 Kilo (noch ohne Camelbak) belasten das Bike halt schon etwas, und meine Fahrweise ist nicht gerade materialschonend, auch auf den Wochenendtouren nicht.

Das Ghost sieht optisch einfach geil aus und die Ausstattung stimmt für das Geld auch, aber vermutlich ist der Unterschied zu meinem Cube zu gering.


----------



## zombee (8. April 2008)

...japp 

9 Uhr:
Unter mir bei den Nachbarn kommt Wasser durch die Wand und Handwerker schlagen meine Fliesen im Bad ab "nur um mal nachzuschauen".

11 Uhr:
Der nette Mann von DHL klingelt an der Haustür und will viel Geld

11.15 Uhr:
Das Bike ist zusammengebaut

13 Uhr:
Raucher und Mittagspause der Handwerker... und JUNGFERNFAHRT 
Wie schon geschrieben, Bremsen sind perfekt vorjustiert, Federelemente nahezu! Und ein himmelweiter Unterschied beim Gesamtfahrgefühl zum Hardtail.


----------



## pippilotta13 (8. April 2008)

@borni
welches rad hast du denn bestellt und wann ist dein montage termin?

@nikdoro
von wegen erfolg! mein montagetermin ist von kw15/26 auf kw18/19 verschoben worden. 
und das ist wohl schon länger bekannt... Warum wird mir das nicht mitgeteilt? 
Ich halt diese kack warterei nicht mehr aus! irgendwie plant man das rad ja auch schon für die ein oder andere aktivität ein.. und wenns dann nicht da ist? PECH!!!


----------



## Pitchshifter (8. April 2008)

Wenn ich Du wäre würde ich mir ein Bike kaufen, mit dem ich JETZT fahren kann.
LR + Reifen tauschen geht beim lokalen Händler so gut wie immer!


Allerdings wenn Dich das Torque so sehr überzeugt, dann warte ...


Ich mach mir da keinen Stress, wenn ich etwas besseres als das Torque ES vor KW 20 in die Finger bekomme, dann kaufe ich es. Wenn nicht, dann warte ich. Bis jetzt war das Wetter eh bescheiden im Vergleich zum Vorjahr, weshalb die Warterei durchaus erträglich gewesen ist.


*@GerhardO:* Schöne Grüße vom Michael (AlpaSL) aus Wien, der hat im Moment kein Internet und gemeint ich soll Dich das nächste schön grüßen lassen .


----------



## Lasse (8. April 2008)

Das Ghost ERT 9000 ist eher als Konkurrenz zum Torque ES zu sehen. Also ein auf leicht getrimmtes Enduro. Wenn du eher Touren fährst und Bikeparkausflüge die Ausnahme sind, dann passt das besser, weil bergauf und im Trail agiler. Wenn du Typ Droppomat bist, der Bikepark dein Hauptrevier ist und die (langen Berg-)Touren seltener sind, ist imo das FR besser.

Allerdings kenne ich die Auswirkungen von 80+ Kilo im Dauereinsatz nicht - mir würden z.Bsp. auch die 1750er von DT für Parkeinsätze reichen, aber ich wiege nur 69 Kilo...


----------



## schappi (8. April 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> ... die Warterei bringt mich um.
> 
> In KW 19/20 sollte mein Torque FR 9.0 eintreffen, aber jetzt habe ich bei meinem lokalen Händler das Ghost ERT 9000 gesehen, Kostenpunkt 3099,-.
> 
> Zahlen und mitnehmen, das wäre so schön. Soll ich?



Ich habe dir schon im letzten Jahr geraten ein Torque FR9 aus dem Qutlett zu nehmen.(für 2200) bis auf die Farbe identisch mit dem 2008 Modell.
Aber du musst ja das neue Modell haben!
"Erfahrungen sind die Summe der persöhnlich gemachten Fehler."
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## borni83 (8. April 2008)

ich habe das grand canyon 7 als expressbike bestellt. termin ist 15/16 kw. wie gesagt, man sagte mir das ich es nächste woche haben werde, keine verschiebungen


----------



## Imothep (8. April 2008)

Okay, okay, ich sage schon nichts mehr.

Habe beim Händler angerufen, das was letztes Mal dort stand war nur ein Demo Modell, das ERT 9000 ist erst ab KW 21 lieferbar. 
Kommando zurück, vorerst bleib ich bei Canyon.


----------



## quasibinaer (8. April 2008)

Ausserdem kann man sich vom Torque aus nur verschlechtern, siehe auch die aktuelle "Freeride". Die 10 Punkte hat glaube ich keiner sonst, maximal noch das Norco six - aber das dürfte dir zu schwer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (8. April 2008)

also ich hatte letztes jahr ca 6 monate gewartet...aber lohnt sich halt schon


----------



## thto (8. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe dir schon im letzten Jahr geraten ein Torque FR9 aus dem Qutlett zu nehmen.(für 2200) bis auf die Farbe identisch mit dem 2008 Modell.
> Aber du musst ja das neue Modell haben!
> "Erfahrungen sind die Summe der persöhnlich gemachten Fehler."
> Gruß
> Schappi



1999


----------



## quasibinaer (8. April 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe dir schon im letzten Jahr geraten ein Torque FR9 aus dem Qutlett zu nehmen.(für 2200) bis auf die Farbe identisch mit dem 2008 Modell.
> Aber du musst ja das neue Modell haben!
> "Erfahrungen sind die Summe der persöhnlich gemachten Fehler."
> Gruß
> Schappi



mh, nicht ganz. Der Hinterbau ist minimal (aber nicht wirklich entscheidend) anders, die Bremsen sind die Formula "The One" statt den Codes (Verbesserung!!), Shimano XT Shadow statt SRAM X9, andere Laufräder, usw....

An sich Korinthenkackerei, aber mindestens die anderen Bremsen und Laufräder sind eine Erwähnung wert


----------



## schappi (9. April 2008)

Ob nun die Code oder die Formular die bessere Bremse ist darüber kann man streiten. Die Laufräder haben nur eine andere Farbe.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (9. April 2008)

Ihr habt das Torque doch schon bestellt, oder ?
Also habt ihr einen Kaufvertrag abgeschlossen !

Vor ich über Alternativen nachdenke, würde ich erst mal klären, ob ein Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag möglich ist. Sonst steht ihr irgend wann mal mit 2 Rädern da.

Gruß,

Spenglerextrem


----------



## Jrsd (9. April 2008)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Ihr habt das Torque doch schon bestellt, oder ?
> Also habt ihr einen Kaufvertrag abgeschlossen !
> 
> Vor ich über Alternativen nachdenke, würde ich erst mal klären, ob ein Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag möglich ist. Sonst steht ihr irgend wann mal mit 2 Rädern da.
> ...



Warum so ein Quatsch schreiben??? http://www.canyon.com/agb.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spenglerextrem (9. April 2008)

Also Quatsch ist das auch wieder nicht !

Zitat Canyon:

Widerrufsbelehrung
Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung ohne Angaben von Gründen innerhalb von zwei Wochen ab Wirksamkeit des Vertrages in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, Email) oder durch Rücksendung der Ware widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Wirksamkeit des Vertrages und Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist gilt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs oder der Ware. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:

Ich bin sicher kein Jurist. Sicherlich gibts hier im Forum welche, die es genauer wissen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Vertrag mit der Auftragsbestätigung wirksam. Also ist rechtlich 2 Wochen nach Erhalt der AB nix mehr mit Widerruf.
Es kann natürlich sein, das Canyon dies kullant handhabt.
Bei Lieferverzug wirds dann wohl rechtlich noch komplizierter.

Also los, ihr Juristen !

Ich bleib auf jeden Fall dabei: Erst lieber vorher klären, als nachher Ärger haben.


----------



## prong (9. April 2008)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Also Quatsch ist das auch wieder nicht !
> 
> Zitat Canyon:
> 
> ...



Es gilt das Fernabsatzgesetz.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Welche Farbe und Grösse hast dz denn bestellt? Ich habs in weiss und XL... Hoffentlich wird der Termin eingehalten!!!



@ DaBot: bitte mal Bild posten, wenns da ist - ich MUSS mir ein XL erstmal anschauen (wenn ich schon nicht probefahren kann)....

Und ja Schappi hat recht, für unter 2k ausm Outlet und ich hab zu lange überlegt...


----------



## Hopi (9. April 2008)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher kein Jurist. Sicherlich gibts hier im Forum welche, die es genauer wissen.
> 
> :



Das merkt man  wie prong schon schrieb! *Fernabsatzgesetz*

14 Tage nach Lieferung also. Was aber zum 100% Kaufpreis auch nur für unbenutzte Räder gilt.




Aber zum Thema:

Ich würde auf das Canyon warten! bin zwar nicht der riesen  Freund der Marke, aber vom P/L wirst Du nicht viele Bikes finden die da mitkommen.


----------



## Vilsa (9. April 2008)

Ich bin echt am überlegen mir ein Expressbike zu bestellen, hab keine Lust noch 3-4 Wochen zu warten. Obwohl es ja eigentlich egal ist, warte ja erst 4 Monate   

Am schlimmsten finde ich das mir letzte Woche noch gesagt wurde das Bike wird pünktlich fertig und dann heißt es plötzlich "Ende April"


----------



## borni83 (9. April 2008)

huhu mädels, hab soeben meine versandbestätigung erhalten. bike ist heute raus gegangen, ich geh schonmal geld holen damit nichts schief läuft 

mist, mir fällt grad ein das ich beim internethändler extra des preises wegen hermes für den versand gewählt habe (hatte dort meine pedale gekauft und bin fest davon ausgegangen das dass rad erst frühestens nächste woche kommt), von dem habe ich aber gestern erst die versandbestätigung bekommen, mir ist so als würde das rad noch vor den pedalen ankommen


----------



## Jrsd (9. April 2008)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Also Quatsch ist das auch wieder nicht !



Also, sorry wenn ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe. Ich bin auch kein Jurist, und vielleicht habe ich das hier einfach falsch verstanden:



> Der Kaufvertrag kommt mit Erfüllung durch Canyon zu Stande, er wird also erst durch die Aushändigung der Ware gemäß Lieferschein rechtskräftig geschlossen.



Zum Thema (wie Hopi mit Recht geschrieben hat):Ich würde auch warten.


----------



## GerhardO (9. April 2008)

Ich geh heute Mittag Chips kaufen. Soll ich euch welche mitbringen? Ja, ich weiß, die GAAAAANZ GROOOOSSEN TÜTEN !!!

 
G.


----------



## Vilsa (9. April 2008)

Ja, für mich 5 Tüten!!!


----------



## GerhardO (9. April 2008)

Ok, mach ich!

Aber Vorsicht:  Die Chips haben ein Verfallsdatum!!! Ich glaub, das ist so um die 24. KW ... Dann müss ma Neue kaufen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyStolze (9. April 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie lange Canyon braucht um ne Überweisung zu bearbeiten?
Also wie lange die brauchen, wenn Sie das Geld auf ihrem Konto haben, das zu raffen und dann das Paket zu versenden?


----------



## tr3ndy (9. April 2008)

Schon jemand der die 15/16. KW als Termin hatte, sein Nerve bekommen. bzw. abgeholt?


----------



## Jrsd (9. April 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie lange Canyon braucht um ne Überweisung zu bearbeiten?
> Also wie lange die brauchen, wenn Sie das Geld auf ihrem Konto haben, das zu raffen und dann das Paket zu versenden?



Bei mir hat das eine Woche gedauert von Überweisung bis Lieferung.


----------



## Jrsd (9. April 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Ok, mach ich!
> 
> Aber Vorsicht:  Die Chips haben ein Verfallsdatum!!! Ich glaub, das ist so um die 24. KW ... Dann müss ma Neue kaufen!!!


Wenn möglich hätte ich dann Sweet'n'Sour Onions Chips, ich glaube das passt zum Thema.


----------



## Donnergurgler (9. April 2008)

Hi Wartezimmer  

mein Nerve XC 7.0 mit Montagetermin KW16 (!) ist heute den Männchen in Gelb übergeben worden   . Hoffentlich fangen die nicht aus Jux und Dollerei an zu streiken 

Gruss


----------



## AndyStolze (9. April 2008)

@Donnergurgler: Per Nachnahme oder Überweisung bestellt?

@Jrsd: Eine Woche nach dem DU überwiesen hast, oder es bei Canyon angekommmen is?


----------



## Donnergurgler (9. April 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> @Donnergurgler: Per Nachnahme oder Überweisung bestellt?



Per Nachnahme.  BTW, witzigerweise ist heute erst mit der Post die Bestellbestätigung angekommen (bestellt habe ich letzten Donnerstag), quasi gleichzeitig mit der Versandbestätigungs-Email.

Gruss


----------



## Jrsd (9. April 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> @Donnergurgler: Per Nachnahme oder Überweisung bestellt?
> 
> @Jrsd: Eine Woche nach dem DU überwiesen hast, oder es bei Canyon angekommmen is?




Eine Woche nach dem ICH überwiesen habe. Die Jungs waren ziemlich flott. Ich habe keine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen.


----------



## Vilsa (9. April 2008)

Ich würde ja am liebsten stornieren und ein Expressbike nehmen aber die sind entweder teurer oder nicht in der Farbe die ich haben will  

Ich warte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippilotta13 (9. April 2008)

@tr3ndy

ich warte auch auf mein AM 5.0
Montagetermin ist verlegt auf KW 18/19! Ich könnt kotzen! Aber ich glaub, man wird ab nem bestimmten Ungeduldigkeitslevel wieder gleichgültig...


----------



## Andaril (9. April 2008)

Vielleicht ne dumme Frage, aber wenn ich das Bike in Koblenz abhole brauch ich dann auch erst bei der Abholung bezahlen? Oder muss das trotzdem vorher überwiesen werden ? Mein Berater hat sich dazu nicht geäussert und ich Idiot hab nicht gefragt......


----------



## MieMaMeise (9. April 2008)

Kannste direkt vor Ort bezahlen.


----------



## Andaril (9. April 2008)

Genial... 20 min nach meinem Post eben bekam ich die Mail das mein Bike abholbereit ist.... Goil Samstag bestellt Termin KW 16/17 heute abholbereit  ich dreh ab vor Freude


----------



## quasibinaer (9. April 2008)

Und ich darf schön bis Ende der (angepeilten 15ten) Woche warten, bis es auch nur im Versand ist. Grml.


----------



## Bernhard3 (9. April 2008)

Warte immer noch auf ein Grand Canyon 6.0 , erst war der Liefertermin KW 23-24, jetzt plötztlich KW28.
Werde mir ein Transalp24 kaufen , ist in 1o Tagen da.
MfG Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veconja (9. April 2008)

Guten Abend alle zusammen !

Habe um 18.30 Uhr auch eine Mail bekommen ,das ich mein Spectral abholen kann. Hatte es am Samstag (05.04.08) bestellt .
Freue mich schon . . .

Grüße !!!


----------



## Newmi (9. April 2008)

Warten ist *******!
Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt!


----------



## Imothep (9. April 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> Warten ist *******!
> Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt!



Yep!


----------



## Newmi (9. April 2008)

Ich bin mal gespannt!
Ich hab nur KW 15 in der Auftragsbestätigung, und bisher keine Vertröstung auf später!
(kleiner Lichtblick  )


----------



## borni83 (10. April 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt!
> Ich hab nur KW 15 in der Auftragsbestätigung, und bisher keine Vertröstung auf später!
> (kleiner Lichtblick  )



soweit ich weis musst du dich da auch selber erkundigen, du bekommst keine email wenn sich der termin verspätet (anrufen, nachfragen!)


----------



## Newmi (10. April 2008)

borni83 schrieb:


> soweit ich weis musst du dich da auch selber erkundigen, du bekommst keine email wenn sich der termin verspätet (anrufen, nachfragen!)



Na toll!
Gesagt, getan!
O-Ton: ..., und wird nächste Woche vielleicht montiert!


----------



## Vilsa (10. April 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> nee, oder??



DOCH  

Bei mir wars doch auch so

1. Anruf: Ja ihr Bike wird in der KW14 fertig
2. Anruf (Ende KW14): Hmm ihr Bike wird Ende April fertig


----------



## GerhardO (10. April 2008)

Soll ich Dir statt der 5 Tüten Chips nicht lieber doch ne RICHTIGE Tüte dope mitbringen?


----------



## Vilsa (10. April 2008)

Nene ich nehm die Chips   Bei richtigen Tüten bekomme ich sofort die Kündigung


----------



## XSnailX (10. April 2008)

Also so langsam verliere ich die Geduld. Ich bekomme seit vier Wochen zu hören: "Ihr Bike wird nächste Woche montiert". Andere Formulierungen wie "jetzt haben Sie halt noch eine Woche Geduld, und dann haben Sie ein Spitzen Bike" wirken auf mich angesichts dieser Hinhaltetaktik wie blanker Hohn. Man konnte mir nichtmal sagen, warum es jeweils zur Verzögerung kam, oder warum ich nicht informiert wurde. Wenn ich morgen keinen verbindlichen Termin bekomme, werde ich am WE ein anderes Bike im Laden kaufen. Bin frustriert.
 
Grüße

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (10. April 2008)

Ich finde es irgendwie auch schwach, das Canyon nicht von alleine sagt, das es länger geht oder so!


----------



## quasibinaer (10. April 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwie auch schwach, das Canyon nicht von alleine sagt, das es länger geht oder so!



Das wäre schon nett - genauso wie eine Montagebestätigung oder dergleichen. Als Kunde ist man, vor allem wenn es um so viel Geld geht, schon gerne mal etwas empfindlicher, wenn anvisierte Termine nicht gehalten werden.
Ich mein, hey: Ich habe genau am 31.12.07 bestellt und damals die KW 14/15 als Montagetermin genannt bekommen. Jetzt haben wir Ende der KW 15 und ich habe bisher nichts aus Koblenz gehört. Bis morgen haben Sie noch bis ich nochmal nachfrage - aber an sich hätte mein Bike schon lange da sein können. Auch angesichts dessen, dass schon lange Expressbikes von anderen Modellen verfügbar sind und manch einer nicht mal ne Woche warten muss. Missplanung, fehlende Teile von Zulieferern, neues Personal oder dergleichen sind zwar ein vergleichsweise guter Grund für Verzögerungen, dennoch hätte ich gerne bescheid, wenn es dazu kommt. Sowas ist vermutlich auch nicht schwierig zu machen oder? Die entsprechende Datenbank dürfte es bei Canyon ja geben.

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht schon über 3 Monate drauf warten würde...


----------



## Vilsa (10. April 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Das wäre schon nett - genauso wie eine Montagebestätigung oder dergleichen. Als Kunde ist man, vor allem wenn es um so viel Geld geht, schon gerne mal etwas empfindlicher, wenn anvisierte Termine nicht gehalten werden.
> Ich mein, hey: Ich habe genau am 31.12.07 bestellt und damals die KW 14/15 als Montagetermin genannt bekommen. Jetzt haben wir Ende der KW 15 und ich habe bisher nichts aus Koblenz gehört. Bis morgen haben Sie noch bis ich nochmal nachfrage - aber an sich hätte mein Bike schon lange da sein können. Auch angesichts dessen, dass schon lange Expressbikes von anderen Modellen verfügbar sind und manch einer nicht mal ne Woche warten muss. Missplanung, fehlende Teile von Zulieferern, neues Personal oder dergleichen sind zwar ein vergleichsweise guter Grund für Verzögerungen, dennoch hätte ich gerne bescheid, wenn es dazu kommt. Sowas ist vermutlich auch nicht schwierig zu machen oder? Die entsprechende Datenbank dürfte es bei Canyon ja geben.
> 
> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht schon über 3 Monate drauf warten würde...




Mach dich auf Ende April gefasst, ich hab Anfang Dezember bestellt und bei mir wirds auch Ende April


----------



## tiffybenton (11. April 2008)

der aktuelle wartezustand ist mir eine lehre. natürlich wußte ich, daß es kw19 hieß...
meinen urlaubstermin konnte ich mir leider nicht aussuchen - jetzt gehts ohne freerider in die berge  :-(
nachher ist man immer schlauer: norco shore/six sind lokal seit ein paar tagen vergriffen. was lernen wir daraus?
bestellung mit langen wartezeiten paßt nicht zu meinem naturell....


----------



## tr3ndy (11. April 2008)

Wann hast du bestellt Snail?


----------



## Steve Style (11. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich warte ebenfalls, wie der eine oder andere hier, auf ein FR 7.0 mit Montagetermin KW 19/20. 

Ich hätte mir bis vor Kurzem auch nicht träumen lassen, dass ich mich mal bei einem Bikekauf so hinhalten lasse. Leider hatte ich im Februar den Fehler begangen, mich in Koblenz auf ein FR 7.0 zu setzten und mal ne kleine Runde auf dem Parkplatz zu drehen. 

Mit meinen 1,84 m war das Bike in Größe M zwar relativ klein, aber ich mag kompakte Rahmen und es hat ansonsten perfekt "gepasst". Samstags Probegefahren, montags Bestellung aufgegeben - da führte kein Weg dran vorbei. Denn das Rad schließt genau die Lücke zwischen meinem DH-Bock und meinem Trailbike. Damit komme ich noch den Berg hoch, wenn kein Lift vorhanden und es hält was aus, wenn ich bergab Spaß haben will.

Ich kenne die Hintergründe nicht, ob eventuell wichtige Teile für die FR`s fehlen, aber irgendwie kann man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die Allmountain, CC etc. Modelle alle mehr oder weniger verfügbar sind und es nur an den Freeridern hängt. 

Man könnte durchaus anfangen zu spekulieren, so nach dem Motto: Die CC-Fraktion ist immer relativ früh im Jahr mit Saisonvorbereitungen zugange, da im April z. Teil die Rennen los gehen, daher müssen wir die Truppen vorab bedienen. Die Freeride sind tendenziell für jüngere Jahrgänge (sprich vielleicht nicht ganz zu penetrant und wortgewandt bei Beschwerden) und sollen für den Preis froh sein, wenn sie die Bikes vor Sommerende haben, denn wir wollen ja auch das ganze Jahr unsere Montage auslasten.

Ich möchte hier nicht weiter rätseln, aber die Kommunikation mit dem Kunden ist seitens Canyon mehr wie armselig. Wenn es nachvollziehbare Gründe, wie z.B. fehlende Teile etc. gibt, kann man das doch entsprechend kommunizieren. Wenn es an der Firmenstrategie liegt, wie z. B. die teuren Rennfeilen wollen wir am Anfang des Jahren unters Volk bringen, weil der ambitionierte Racer sich sonst bei anderen Marken umschaut, wäre das für mich als Aussage ebenfalls nachvollziehbar. Nicht erfreulich, aber zumindest verständlich und gerade noch akzeptabel. 

Aber kommentarlos das Bestelldatum vorgehalten zu bekommen und auch auf Nachfrage keine klare Aussage zu erhalten ist für meine Wenigkeit mehr als schlechter Stil. An so einer Firmenpolitk sind Unternehmen schon (zu recht) zugrundegegangen. Ich kann auch nur bedingt nachvollziehen, wie man in der absoulten Hochzeit, sprich zu Saisonbeginn eine Produktionsverlagerung und einen Umzug vornehmen kann. Das hat sich sicherlich nicht positiv auf die Lieferzeiten niedergeschlagen. Selbst wenn es nur wenige Tage Verzögerung bedeutete, finde ich es es nicht vertretbar. Das kann man in aller Ruhe so planen, dass im Herbst oder Winter, wenn definitiv die Nachfrage nachlässt solche Aktionen gestartet werden. 

Der erste Eindruck vom Bike war gut, der Rest überzeugt bisher überhaupt nicht. KW 20 fahre ich in den Urlaub und ab KW 17 werde ich denen JEDEN TAG auf die Nüsse gehen, dass ich das Bike vorher haben will und werde mich da auch nicht mehr abwimmeln lassen, versprochen. 

Ist eigentlich schon ein einziges 2008er FR ausgeliefert worden? Oder sind tatsächlich noch alle Käufer am Warten?


----------



## Roflcopter (11. April 2008)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Der erste Eindruck vom Bike war gut, der Rest überzeugt bisher überhaupt nicht. KW 20 fahre ich in den Urlaub und ab KW 17 werde ich denen JEDEN TAG auf die Nüsse gehen, dass ich das Bike vorher haben will und werde mich da auch nicht mehr abwimmeln lassen, versprochen.
> ?



Tach auch,

Meinst du, Canyon wird nur weil DU da anrufst DEIN Fahrrad 3 Wochen vor Montagetermin fertigstellen?  
Eventuelle mal daran gedacht, dass du nicht der einzigste bist, der bei Canyon bestellt hat? 

Alles in allem stellt sich die Frage, wieso man sich nicht vorher über den Montagetermin informieren kann?

Fakt ist, (und das nicht erst seit letzte Woche) wer bei Canyon bestellt weiß normalerweise was für Wartezeit auf Ihn zukommen.....


----------



## Steve Style (11. April 2008)

Hi,

es geht nicht einzig um meine Wenigkeit und meine kleinen Bedürfnisse. Es geht darum, dass es in der heutigen Zeit nicht gerade ein Qualitätsmerkmal von einem Unternehmen ist, solche Lieferzeiten den Kunden zuzumuten. 

Und zu sagen: "Das weiß man doch vorher, das war schon immer so!" ist für mich kein Argument. Wenn alle so denken und agieren, dann wären wir im Augenblick mit Sicherheit noch lange vor der Erfindung des Rades und müssten uns demzufolge auch nicht über die Lieferzeit von Fahrrädern unterhalten, sondern könnten uns weiter fellbehangen wegen Essensresten und Frauen gegenseitig die Keulen auf die Rübe hauen. 

Hätte doch auch was, oder?


----------



## Roflcopter (11. April 2008)

Irgendwo geb ich dir ja schon recht. Und natürlich ist es imme ärgerlich wenn man auf etwas warten muss.

=> Ich denke, dass da Faktoren wie z.b Abhängigkeiten von Lieferanten und extremer Bestellzuwachs in den Winter/Frühlingsmonaten dazu kommt. 
Zusätzlich denke ich mal wird Canyon versuchen die Lagerhaltungskosten so gering wie möglich zu halten und erst dann zu bestellen wenn der Bedarf da ist und sich eine Lieferung im großen Stil lohnen wird.

Das ist nicht immer toll aber gang und gebe....

Wie gesagt, ich denke nicht, dass das es Canyons Absicht ist, die Montagetermine soweit nach hinten zu setzen und damit Kunden zu verärgern.

Aber wär schonmal interessant die Liefer und Bestellpolitik von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter zu hören.

Alles in allem kann ich dir nur empfehlen zu warten. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall ;-)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roitherkur (11. April 2008)

Wenn es um Mountainbikes geht, sind derartige Lieferzeiten normal. Leider...


----------



## tiffybenton (11. April 2008)

es ist schon wahr:
die lieferbedingungen sind bei bestellung ja allen beteiligten bekannt.
das einzige was nun noch hilft ist: entscheidung treffen. alternative suchen oder wartezeit akzeptieren.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. April 2008)

Hallo,

das Hauptproblem ist halt immer wieder, das Fahrrad und speziell MTB nunmal ein extremes Saisongeschäft ist. Wenn es rein nach der Kundennachfrage geht müssten wir in den 4 Monaten von März bis Juni 95% unserer Bikes montieren und könnten die restliche Zeit unsere Mechaniker nach Hause schicken. Dazu kommen Faktoren wie extreme Lieferzeiten einiger Vorlieferanten von einigen Monaten, Lagerkapazitäten, Finanzfluss usw. Wir versuchen jedes Jahr hier den besten Kompromiss aus allen Bedingungen zu finden, und ich denke man kann hier in den Wartezimmerthreads auch über die Jahre sehen, das die Lieferzeiten über das gesamte Programm hin sehr viel besser geworden sind. Dennoch gibt es leider immer bestimmte Modelle, die später ausgeliefert werden als andere. Im Moment planen wir die Saison 2009 und wir arbeiten daran, auch mit den besseren Bedingungen die wir hier im neuen Haus haben, die Lieferzeiten über alle Modelle besser zu gestalten. Ausserdem führen wir zur nächsten Saison eine neue Warenwirtschaft ein, die auch die Transparenz und den Informationsfluss an unsere Kunden deutlich verbessern wird.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## DaBot (11. April 2008)

Auf Nachfrage:

_Bis jetzt sind uns keine Verzögerungen bekannt, ich gehe also davon aus, dass der Termin eingehalten werden kann._

Ein Lichtblick...


----------



## Imothep (11. April 2008)

Sicher ist es hart, ich habe mein FR 9.0 am 15 Jänner bestellt und habe KW 19/20 genannt bekommen, ich laufe mittlerweile im Kreis.

Aber die Riesennachfrage ist wohl das Problem, das ist nicht nur bei Canyon so. Norco Six ist nicht zu bekommen, Ghost ERT 9000 erst ab KW 21. 
Und wenn ich mir jetzt einen VW Tiguan bestellen würde, bekäme ich ihn laut Händler erst nächstes Jahr.

Da hilft auch das telefonische terrorisieren nichts, bestellen, warten und freuen, oder stornieren und was anderes kaufen. 

@Steve Style
Erspar dir das Telefonieren, da die FR-Linie mittlerweile ziemlich ausverkauft ist findet sich ganz schnell ein Neukunde wenn du stornierst.

Wenn das Produkt überzeugend ist, sind die Menschen auch bereit dafür Wartezeiten in Kauf zu nehmen. Ich glaube kaum, dass alle die dieses Jahr zwei oder mehr Monate auf ihr Rad gewartet haben nie wieder ein Canyon kaufen werden und Canyon deshalb in zwei Jahren pleite ist.
Anders wäre es wenn die Räder Mist und die Wartezeiten lang wären, aber solange die Räder top sind braucht sich Canyon nicht fürchten, auch wenn der ein oder andere ( auch ich) mal in einem Forum herummotzt.


----------



## Steve Style (11. April 2008)

Hi,

ich gebe gerne zu, dass in meinen Zeilen eine Menge Frust ob des Wartens mitschwingt.

Prinzipiell bin ich ein Anhänger von "support your local dealer", da man ja nicht jeden Kleinkram aus dem Internet bestellen kann und will. Es soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich meinen Fuhrpark nicht auch regelmäßig mit (günstigen) Teilen aus dem Internet aufpimpe oder instandhalte. 

Worauf ich hinaus will: Internet- und Versandhandel haben nach meinem Dafürhalten nur ihre Daseinsberechtigung, weil

a) günstiger (durch große Mengen, weniger Verkaufspersonal und keine Kosten für Verkaufsräume)

b) schnelle Lieferzeiten, da Stuff vorrätig und quasi versandbereit

Canyon ist doch ein klassischer Versandhändler. Ergo greift für mich nicht nur Punkt a), der sicherlich gegeben ist,  sondern ich erwarte auch Punkt b).

Dass in der Bikebranche alle Herstellen lange Lieferzeiten haben, kann ich nicht bestätigten. Mein erstes Bike habe ich mir `85 zugelegt und seither habe ich das Glück (und den Ehrgeiz) immer mehrere Räder gleichzeitig mein eigen nennen zu dürfen. Wenn ich Marken-Bikes bei den Händlern meines Vertrauens bestellt habe, hatte ich zwischen wenigen Tagen und schlimmstenfalls wenigen Wochen Wartezeit. 

Vielleicht hatte ich ja auch nur viel Glück??! Aber dann hatte ich es wirlklich verdammt oft und bin demzufolge möglicherweise zu verwöhnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (11. April 2008)

Hallo Michael,

ich bin sehr angenehm überrascht, dass so schnell eine Antwort kam. Ich habe auch mitbekommen, dass Canyon bemüht ist und auch Erfolge hat, die Liefersituation zu verbessern. 

Dass Ihr betriebswirtschaftlichen Zwängen unterliegt, ist mir aus Theorie und Praxis ebenfalls bekannt und bewusst.

Lieber Michael, wenn Du hier so schnell und kompetent antwortest, dann wäre es schön, bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich noch etwas konkreter auf die Gründe für die lange Lieferzeiten der FR`s einzugehen. Denn wenn alle gleich lange warten, ist das für mich fairer und nachvollziehbarer, als diese erheblichen Differenzen, die zweifelsfrei zwischen den einzelnen Modellen aufgetreten sind. 

Bei dieser Gelegenheit erdreiste ich mich auch gleich noch, auf meinen Beitrag im Forum Kettenführung am Torque hinzuweisen. Da wäre eine konkrete Antwort gleichfalls höchst interessant.

Tut mir ja (fast) leid, dass aufgeklärte Kunden sehr anstrengend sein können...


Hi Imothep: Du hast vollkommen recht, die Nachfrage ist groß und Canyon geht wegen mir oder anderen Mauler nicht pleite. Will ich auch gar nicht, sind ja schließlich gute Bikes. Meine, wie die vielen anderen Bestellungen auch, sind ja offensichtlich der Beweis und die Anerkennung der geleisteten Arbeit. Canyon ist in der Konstruktion von Bikes sehr erfolgreich. Zum Service kann ich bislang nichts sagen, wo es aber aus meiner Sicht der Dinge Misstände gibt, ist die Kommunikation. Und ich denke es sollte dann auch offen angesprochen werden dürfen.

Denn wenn niemand seinen Unmut artikuliert, verleitet das die Hersteller zu der Annahme, dass der Zustand der Lieferzeiten akzeptabel sei. Und egal wie lange der Misstand schon so ist, und auch egal von wie vielen er mehr oder weniger akzeptiert wird - er wird dadurch nicht besser. Die Zeit heilt nicht alle Wunden. Und vielleicht würde sich die Anzahl der Besteller noch signifikant erhöhen, wenn bekannt wäre, dass es gute Räder sind, die auch noch in einer akzeptablen Zeit ausgeliefert werden oder zumindest es eine für den jeweiligen Käufer nachvollziehbare Begründung für die Lieferzeit gibt. Denn es macht das Warten erträglicher, wenn man weiß, dass z. B. Sram nicht dies oder jenes lieferte oder Shimano einen Container mit Teil xy nicht verschifft etc. hat. Warum nicht bei Problemen Ross und Reiter nennen. Warum steckt Canyon Prügel ein und verliehrt Kunden, nur weil es aus der Deckung nicht raus kommt? Man muss das nicht übertreiben, aber wenn z. B. bei meinem FR die RS-Gabel bislang nicht gekommen ist, verstehe ich, dass ich warten muss. So verstehe ich es nicht und bin nur genervt. Vielleicht steckt da noch eine ganze Menge an Verkaufspotential für Canyon?!


----------



## borni83 (11. April 2008)

bin weg, meines kam vor einer stunde (gc7) und es ist DER HAMMER... einfach nur arschgeil!

**edit*

das einzigste was mich etwas stört sind die reflektoren (sind aber schon ab), diese plstikscheibe hinter der kassette und das die vordere bremse schleift!


----------



## thto (11. April 2008)

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=4525


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (11. April 2008)

Steve Style schrieb:


> ..wenn alle gleich lange warten, ist das für mich fairer und nachvollziehbarer, als diese erheblichen Differenzen, die zweifelsfrei zwischen den einzelnen Modellen aufgetreten sind.



Du meinst die Wartezeit soll für alle Modelle gleich sein?
Wie stellst du dir das vor? Produktion, Lager, Montage, Lager, Zwischenlager und Lager und Geld und Geld für Lager, ma sagen..

Das einzige wo Kritik angebracht wäre ist die Informationspolitik. Aber vergesst doch bitte nicht, dass Canyon seinen nicht gerade kleinen Apparat momentan umbaut und anpasst. Sprich neue Mitarbeiter, neue Wege, etc. Langfristig sollten sich viele Sachen (noch) kundenfreundlicher entwickeln. Aber bis es soweit ist, dreht sich die Erde nun mal weiter..


----------



## XSnailX (11. April 2008)

Hi Tr3ndy,

ich habe am 10.01. meine Bestellbestätigung bekommen, 2 oder 3 Tage vorher hatte ich bestellt. Nerve AM 5.0 L weiß.

Bislang hat sich noch niemand gemeldet ("ich kümmer mich gleich morgen früh als erstes um den Fall"), werde gleich mal anrufen.

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## DaBot (11. April 2008)

thto schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=4525



Nächstes Jahr  Und in L!


----------



## quasibinaer (11. April 2008)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich warte ebenfalls, wie der eine oder andere hier, auf ein FR 7.0 mit Montagetermin KW 19/20.
> 
> ...



Mir gehts da ähnlich  - obwohl es wegen geplantem Urlaub im Juni (zur WM in Commezzadura ) weniger dramatisch ist. Allerdings muss ich, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, auch mal ein bisschen "motzen". Is sowieso grade in Mode und mir ist mangels Postboten (mit grossem Paket) vor der Tür auch grade sehr danach. Mein anvisierter Montagetermin war laut meiner Bestellbestätigung vom 2.1.08 die KW 14/15. Dieser Termin, immerhin ein Zeitfenster von zwei Wochen, ist jetzt um. Möglich, dass es schon montiert ist, ich halte es aber für unwahrscheinlich. Ich habe bis heute weder eine Versandbestätigung noch sonstwas aus Koblenz bekommen. Soviel zur Vorgeschichte, das hatte ich ja schon mehrfach hier erwähnt. Tut auch im Endeffekt nix zur Sache, ist aber ein Beispiel von vielen.

Was mich stört, sind ganz andere Punkte - denn noch sind sie im Plan, streng genommen.
1.) Die erwähnte Bevorzugung der CC/Marathon-Klientel. Die Stückzahlen liegen da vermutlich deutlich höher als bei der Bergab-fraktion, aber immerhin ein paar FR´s wird man doch wohl fertigen können, oder? Und seitens der Zulieferer ist das auch nicht unmöglich. Auf den diversen europäischen Rennstrecken (Race under the Sun, Swisspower-Cup, Deutsche BL, ...) fahren schon seit März unzählige 2008er Komponenten rum. Weiss ich deswegen, weil ich damit zu tun habe. Das mögen kleine Stückzahlen sein, aber immerhin: Es gibt sie. Also müsste ein großer Kunde wie Canyon wohl wenigstens ein paar enstprechende teile bekommen können, oder?

2.) Kommunikationsunfähigkeit. Wer es schafft, montalich einen schick gestalteten Newsletter rauszuhauen, dürfte mit ein wenig Aufewand auch in der Lage sein, seinen Kunden automatisiert oder per Anfrage den aktuellen Auftragsstatus per Mail mitzuteilen. Das entlastet das Callcenter mit Sicherheit erheblich und macht somit Ressourcen für wichtigeres frei. Sowas geht doch bestimmt, oder? Und (rundum!) zufriedene Kunden sind die beste Werbung, die man sich wünschen kann. Und das hört bei den in der Tat tollen Bikes nicht auf.

3.) Generelle Lieferzeiten. Wieso schaffen es Hersteller wie Norco, Kona oder Specialized jetzt schon, fertige Fahrräder an den Start zu bringen? Mein lokaler Händler hat so ziemlich das gesamte Norco-lineup zum Probefahren - aber schon seit Anfang März. Ich sehe ja durchaus die Problematik der Auslastung, aber vielleicht gibt der Arbeitsmarkt ja noch ein paar Zeitarbeiter her. Reifen aufziehen, Schaltwerke einstellen und dergleichen simple Arbeiten kann nach einem dreitägigen Crashkurs jeder, sogar ich... 
Wie bereits gesagt: Fahrräder sind ein extremes Saisongeschäft. Man machts nicht besser, indem man einfach stur dagegen hält. Das hat schon in der Planwirtschaft nicht funktioniert 

Mag sein, dass ich jetzt am Ziel vorbei geschossen bin oder bereits gesagtes wiederholt habe - aber nach dreieinhalb Monaten warten gehe (fahre) ich auf dem Zahnfleisch, bildlich gesprochen. :/
Naja, vielleicht wird Montag oder Dienstag ja alles gut.


----------



## vori2003 (11. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zusammen mit meinen Kindern am 29.03 nach Koblenz gefahren und haben ums dann auch gleich 3 Bikes bestellt ( 2x nerve xc und 1x nxc ).
Ich hatte Glück da mein Bike ein Expressbike wahr, die anderen wurden auf Mai und Juni versprochen und ich hoffe, dass es ebenso gut funktioniert wie bei meinem.
Ich hab nun heute  meines Erhalten, alles montiert und die Griffe gegen meine ERGON ausgetauscht und hab meine erste Runde getreht.
Nun werde ich morgen noch die Reifen wechseln und hoffe, dass die Nobby Nic 26X2.4 wirklich platz finden werden.

Nun noch eine Frage:
Das Bike hat einen kleinen Lackschaden an Befestigungsstelle des Dämpfers, nicht weiter schlimm doch ärgert es mich an diesem neuen Teil,
würdet Ihr das bei CANYON melden???


Gruß Vori


----------



## XSnailX (11. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

mit Euren Unmutsbekundungen sprecht Ihr mir aus der Seele. Im heutigen Telefonat mit einem freundlichen Hotlinemitarbeiter (der mich mittlerweile schon kennt) konnte leider keine neue Info rausgebracht werden. Termin voraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche. Offenbar ist der Produktionsplanungs- und Dispositionsprozess so unflexibel, dass erst ca. drei Tage vor Montagetermin ein genaues Datum feststeht. Offensichtlich fehlen noch Teile - aber man kann (darf) mir nicht sagen, welche.
Also habe ich darum gebeten, mir in irgendeiner Form entgegenzukommen. Auch das blieb ohne Zusage. Immerhin sei die Verzögerung zum ursprünglichen Stand (KW14/15) ja nicht extrem. Dass mir telefonisch bereits KW12 --> 13 --> 14 --> 15 versprochen wurde, zählt offenbar nicht.

Das AM 5.0 hat meines Wissens keine Konkurrenz, wenn man nicht gerade ein Superschnäppchen aus 2007 findet.

Am 20. fahre ich beim Münchner City Bike Marathon mit - natürlich hatte ich gehofft, mit dem neuen Bike. Jetzt werde ich meinen 15 Jahre alten Bock mit der Rücken-Ruinier-Geometrie nochmal fitmachen müssen. Ich hoffe zutiefst, dass sich Canyon zu einer Entschädigung durchringt.

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (12. April 2008)

vori2003 schrieb:


> Das Bike hat einen kleinen Lackschaden [..] würdet Ihr das bei CANYON melden???



Kannst du mal n Foto machen? Gibt Leute, die stört sowas nicht und regen sich drüber auf, dass man sich an sowas stört. Ich bin jemand, der sowas melden würde - ohne es jetzt gesehen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borni83 (12. April 2008)

du hast es wohl ohne macke bestellt, ich würds auch melden und versuchen was rauszuschlagen!


----------



## Newmi (12. April 2008)

XSnailX schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ........
> Ich hoffe zutiefst, dass sich Canyon zu einer Entschädigung durchringt.
> 
> ....



Ich bin auch nicht gerade erfreut darüber, das es länger geht als geplant,aber das man gleich so denkt, finde ich unangebracht!


----------



## chaz (12. April 2008)

XSnailX schrieb:


> Ich hoffe zutiefst, dass sich Canyon zu einer Entschädigung durchringt.




Verklage Canyon doch! Leute mit so einer Mentalität besitzen doch sicherlich ´ne Rechtschutzversicherung und nutzen sie auch bei jeder Kleinigkeit. Klar sind Wartezeiten ärgerlich, aber gleich ´ne Riesenwelle zu starten und nach Entschädigungen zu schreien ist wohl etwas übertrieben. Aber das ist wohl in unserer Ego-Gesellschaft so.

Man kann ja auch nicht verlangen, dass Canyon sich von jedem Modell in jeder Farbe und Rahmengröße ständig 30-40 Räder auf Lager hält. Dann würden auf Grund der Lagerhaltungskosten die Bikes wieder teuerer. So darfst du dich jetzt auf ein Rad zu einem super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis freuen. Und Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude!


----------



## AndyStolze (12. April 2008)

Maaaaan, mich langweilt das.

Am Donnerstag Mittag kam ne Mail von Canyon, dass das Geld endlich gebucht wurde. (Überweisung Freitag davor)
Das sollte doch heissen, dass die das Bike dann verschickt haben, oder?

Sollte das aber nicht heissen, dass das Bike gestern oder heute hätte kommen müssen?

Ich werde von der Belgischen Niederlassung betreut (Rechnungsadresse in Belgien, aber Versand nach Deutschland), aber die sind ja sooo langsam. Am Telefon meinte der Typ zwar, dass nach dem Versand ich einfach ne eMail schreiben soll und nach der DHL Nummer fragen kann, die er mir dann einfach schnell zurückschreibt.

Tja, leider kam noch keine Antwort... also weiss ich nichtmal ob das Bike nun unterwegs ist oder was sonst los ist 
Und gestern war auch noch so geiles Wetter


----------



## GerhardO (12. April 2008)

XSnailX schrieb:


> ...Offensichtlich fehlen noch Teile - aber man kann (darf) mir nicht sagen, welche. ...



Ich hab doch gewußt, dass dieser Satz irgendwann fallen muss! 

Nix für Ungut!
G.


----------



## C. Sauser (13. April 2008)

Also von meinem Lux MR gibt es etwas neues! Eigentlich hätte es ja in KW 14/15 kommen sollen. Dann hieß es KW 18 und jetzt sind wir bei Mitte/Ende Mai! Ich habe Ende Dezember bestellt!!!!


----------



## AndyStolze (14. April 2008)

Also irgendwie ist das komisch: Immer hab ich ein Pech!

Letzten Donnerstag wurde das Geld gebucht (wurde mir per Mail von Canyon gesagt) aber heute erst wird das Bike rausgeschickt


----------



## quasibinaer (14. April 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Also irgendwie ist das komisch: Immer hab ich ein Pech!
> 
> Letzten Donnerstag wurde das Geld gebucht (wurde mir per Mail von Canyon gesagt) aber heute erst wird das Bike rausgeschickt



Das ist kein Pech, sondern Glück: Immerhin wurde es heute überhaupt verschickt. Hab nämlich eben mit Canyon telefoniert - aus KW 14/15 wurde wegen "fehlenden Anbauteilen" grade KW 18 für mein Torque FR 7.
Es gibt dafür jetzt zwar ne Trinkflasche und n Flaschenhalter (am Torque sehr sinnvoll, höhö) gratis dazu, aber das beschleunigt meine Wartezeit auch nicht. :/

Ich sehe mich jetzt jedenfalls mal nach Alternativen um, es gibt da ja schon ein paar.


----------



## nikdoro (14. April 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Also irgendwie ist das komisch: Immer hab ich ein Pech!
> 
> Letzten Donnerstag wurde das Geld gebucht (wurde mir per Mail von Canyon gesagt) aber heute erst wird das Bike rausgeschickt



Hi AndyStolze
ich habe mein AM letzte Woche Dienstag Nachmittag bekommen. Versand war letzten Montag  
Gebucht wurde das Geld, auch ich habe überwiesen, am Dienstag 1 Woche vorher !!! Musste eine ganze Woche auf den Versand warten  

ABER: das Warten hat sich echt gelohnt. Leider war ich nur die Woche über mega busy und konnte erst so richtig am Sonntag mit dem Schrauben anfangen. Jetzt ist es fertig und es regnet in strömen!! 
Werde noch Pics posten. So in echt sieht das AM noch cooler aus  

Grüße an Alle die noch warten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bao-daniel (14. April 2008)

C. Sauser schrieb:


> Also von meinem Lux MR gibt es etwas neues! Eigentlich hätte es ja in KW 14/15 kommen sollen. Dann hieß es KW 18 und jetzt sind wir bei Mitte/Ende Mai! Ich habe Ende Dezember bestellt!!!!



Was für ein MR? Bei mir wird es nämlich ein MR 8.0 in Weiß Größe S. So ging es bei mir auch los, dann wurde es KW 20/21, beim letzten Telefonat war es KW 24, laut nem Bekannten verschiebt sich seins auf KW 25.


----------



## Vilsa (14. April 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Das ist kein Pech, sondern Glück: Immerhin wurde es heute überhaupt verschickt. Hab nämlich eben mit Canyon telefoniert - aus KW 14/15 wurde wegen "fehlenden Anbauteilen" grade KW 18 für mein Torque FR 7.
> Es gibt dafür jetzt zwar ne Trinkflasche und n Flaschenhalter (am Torque sehr sinnvoll, höhö) gratis dazu, aber das beschleunigt meine Wartezeit auch nicht. :/
> 
> Ich sehe mich jetzt jedenfalls mal nach Alternativen um, es gibt da ja schon ein paar.



Die blöde Flasche is natürlich DIE Entschuldigung  

Weisst du welche Anbauteile fehlen ?


----------



## quasibinaer (14. April 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Die blöde Flasche is natürlich DIE Entschuldigung
> 
> Weisst du welche Anbauteile fehlen ?



Nein, ist mir aber auch egal - ich kann mir nicht deren Kopf zerbrechen. Wie sie die versprochenen Termine halten (oder auch nicht) is mir wurst, deswegen ist es mir auch egal warum es nicht klappt. Ändert für mich nämlich nix.

Wenn Mitte der KW18 mein Bike nicht hier ist, werde ich zum Händler gehen. Canyon hatte seine Chance und ich will endlich fahren gehen. Denen tut das zwar nicht weh, allerdings macht sich sowas natürlich auch nicht gut in der Statistik und schon garnicht hier.
Abgesehen davon habe ich am zweiten Mai-Wochenende endlich mal wieder frei - dann ohne Bike da zu stehen wäre mehr als ärgerlich. Momentan ist es mehr der Frust, kein Bike zu haben, hab eh kaum Zeit zu fahren. Aber spätestens im Mai hab ich Zeit für sowas und dann brauch ichs auch. Gibt genug andere gute Räder...


----------



## Astaroth (14. April 2008)

Ich wart auch noch immer auf eine Befestigungsschraube für den DHX Dämpfer


----------



## quasibinaer (14. April 2008)

Die hat auch jeder lokale Fox-HÃ¤ndler, behaupte ich mal. Wegen 5 â¬ wÃ¼rde ich jetzt keine 4 Wochen warten


----------



## AndyStolze (15. April 2008)

Es ist DAAAAA!!!!!

Kaum wird es mal versandt (gestern) bringt es heute der Postbote!

Die gehen übrigends net so zimperlich damit um, das war n Flatdrop vom Paket... Ladekante --> Boden! Aber alles heil geblieben!

Und das Bike: WAHNSINN ^^ Leider ist so bescheidenes Wetter.
Foto's Folgen auch noch!

Also noch viel Durchhaltevermögen für die Wartezeit euch anderen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (15. April 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Es ist DAAAAA!!!!!


Will auch


----------



## joopen (15. April 2008)

meins war schon mal da und ist wieder weg. hoffe es kommt bald mit einem neuen rahmen (war ein riss drin). wieder einreih


----------



## florianf (15. April 2008)

also nach all den beiträgen bin ich ja mittlerweile beinahe froh, dass ich mich doch nicht für canyon entschieden habe!
wollte mir ursprünglich ein AM 6.0 zulegen, dann war mir aber doch der voraussichtliche liefertermin ende juni zu lange. jetzt hab ich mich für das ghost amr plus 7500 entschieden. und da geh ich definitiv schon am weekend biken, weil nur noch kleinigkeiten abgeändert gehören, aber die teile dafür schon im laden vorhanden waren.

tut mir ja für canyon leid, weil preis/leistung ist echt der hammer. nur zuuuuu lange wartezeiten! denkt mal an diese gut gemeinte kritik, jungs von canyon!


----------



## nikdoro (15. April 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Es ist DAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> Kaum wird es mal versandt (gestern) bringt es heute der Postbote!
> 
> ...



Gratuliere dir! Wenigstens ist die Post sehr fix. 
Puh, hast aber Glück gehabt dass nix verbeult ist... würde den Rahmen aber penibel prüfen


----------



## Newmi (15. April 2008)

Hab grad angerufen!  

Montagetermin Für mein Nerve AM 5.0 in weiß ist auf KW17/ mitte KW18 verschoben!


----------



## Astra (15. April 2008)

Dann reih ich mich doch auch mal ein. Hab mein Spectral am 08.04. bestellt, Liefertermin sollte KW16/17 sein und heute bekomme ich eine Mail, dass es verschickt ist. 
Eine Woche finde ich echt ok.


----------



## Wern (15. April 2008)

Ich reih mich auch ein. Bestellt irgendwann im Februar. Liefertermin Mitte Mai.
Bike wird ein Torque ES8 (white) in L mit kurzem Vorbau. Ersetzt somit mein ESX.

Gruss Wern


----------



## quasibinaer (15. April 2008)

Astra schrieb:


> Dann reih ich mich doch auch mal ein. Hab mein Spectral am 08.04. bestellt, Liefertermin sollte KW16/17 sein und heute bekomme ich eine Mail, dass es verschickt ist.
> Eine Woche finde ich echt ok.



Ohne schon wieder maulen zu wollen, aber: Die Welt ist ungerecht.  

_
16 Weeks and counting!_


----------



## Astaroth (15. April 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Die hat auch jeder lokale Fox-Händler, behaupte ich mal. Wegen 5  würde ich jetzt keine 4 Wochen warten



Dere,
war schon in einem sehr guten Bikeladen bei uns in der Nähe aber die hatten leider auch keine passende Schraube für mich. Auch einen Schraubenhandel hab ich auch schon aufgesucht aber leider ohne Erfolg .

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Vilsa (16. April 2008)

So Leute, das FR7 ist storniert, hab mir n Yellowstone 5.0 in L bestellt (Expressbike) und werde mir noch ein anderes Fully suchen, mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumbi (16. April 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> So Leute, das FR7 ist storniert, hab mir n Yellowstone 5.0 in L bestellt (Expressbike) und werde mir noch ein anderes Fully suchen, mal schauen



...schade, finde es auch nicht toll wenn ich so lange warten muss ,
   aber ich habe mich jetzt auf das FR 7  eingeschossen und bleib dabei.
   Dir aber viel Spaß mit dem Yellowstone


----------



## pippilotta13 (16. April 2008)

> Hab grad angerufen!
> 
> Montagetermin Für mein Nerve AM 5.0 in weiß ist auf KW17/ mitte KW18 verschoben!



In welcher Größe kommt deines und wann war der ursprüngliche Montagetermin?
Ich krieg auch das AM 5.0 in weiß und in S, Termin von KW 15/16 auf KW 18/19 verschoben.... So ne *******!


----------



## lkTROsaurus (16. April 2008)

hab mir im februar ein am 5 bestellt und aufgrund des liefertermins KW18 kurze zeit später im outlet ein es6 (2007) bestellt, dass ding hat trotzdem 14tage gebraucht bis es bei mir war (ja ich hatte bereits 2 wochen vor der bestellung des es6 gezahlt) und dann musste ich feststellen das vorne das laufrad das falsche ist ( ich denke die haben da eines vom xc dran gemacht ). Ja dann sollte ich das zurückschicken, dass dumme nur die post streikt, wie komme ich dann an den Rückschein habe ich mich gefragt, da hab ich dem Mitarbeiter vorgeschlagen dass die das teil scannen und mir per mail schicken, die antwort war dass die keinen scanner zur verfügung haben bzw der aufwand zu groß sei....

Dass teil ist vor knapp zwei wochen in koblenz angekommen und wurde bisher noch nicht bearbeitet, dass habe ich gestern am telefon erfahren, denn auf meine Mails bekomme ich keine antwort.

ich finds momentan einfach nur nervig, bekannte lieferzeiten is ja ok, aber wenn der fehler bei canyon liegt erwarte ich dass das Rad möglichst schnell in den Zustand gebracht wird den ich bezahlt habe bzw wenigstens dass meine emails beantwortetet werden.
Und wenn man anruft und nachfragt dann kommt auch keiner mal auf die idee ein wenig anteilnahme zu zeigen oder einem die Situation mit mehr Informationen zu erklären. Statt dessen heißt es, " ne is noch nich in der Werkstatt, kann noch dauern, wahrscheinlich nächste woche" Was soll den wahrscheinlich nächste woche heißen bitte? Evtl in 2 wochen??? dann hätte ich mein am5 früher gehabt, wäre ich bei der bestellung geblieben.


naja soviel von meiner seite.


----------



## MTBnoob (16. April 2008)

Service scheint bei Canyon z.T. ja wirklich ein Problem zu sein, was man hier so liest... ich hoffe mein AM 6.0 kommt ende Juni...


----------



## lkTROsaurus (16. April 2008)

is hier jemand der schon längere zeit erfahrungen mit canyon sammeln konnte, war das damals besser/schlechter ????


----------



## GerhardO (16. April 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> is hier jemand der schon längere zeit erfahrungen mit canyon sammeln konnte, war das damals besser/schlechter ????



Oh, ich denke, da wirds hier Einige geben...


----------



## p_cycle (16. April 2008)

emergency question
I received an email stating among others


> vielen Dank fÏr Ihren Auftrag.
> Ihre bestellte Ware steht jetzt versandfertig verpackt in unserer
> Versandabteilung.
> Im Anhang finden Sie Ihre Rechnung als pdf- Datei.
> ...


does that mean that my bike is assembled and ready to be shipped upon reception of payment? or just that the production date kw19/20 still applies?


----------



## Shadow84 (16. April 2008)

It means your bike is assembled and that it will be shiped after your payment has been received.

Do you need further help?


----------



## p_cycle (16. April 2008)

wow , one month sooner  



> Do you need further help?


is there anything else to do but pay and wait?
do they need any confirmation mail or sth like that?

(boy do I remorse for quiting my German lessons)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C. Sauser (16. April 2008)

bao-daniel schrieb:


> Was für ein MR? Bei mir wird es nämlich ein MR 8.0 in Weiß Größe S. So ging es bei mir auch los, dann wurde es KW 20/21, beim letzten Telefonat war es KW 24, laut nem Bekannten verschiebt sich seins auf KW 25.



Bei mir sind es zwei 7.0, einmal in L und einmal in M. Der Grund liegt in der Lieferzeit von einigen Hauptkomponenten, die erwarten sie Mitte Mai. Mein Bruder (dem das 2. gehören sollte) und ich haben uns jetzt entschlossen, dass wir die Bikes stornieren und dafür auf Ghost RT umschwenken, die sind in 2 Wochen da. Denn wer weiß, ob es nicht Ende Mai gerade so weiter geht, es liegt ja dann nicht bei Canyon, sondern bei den Lieferanten der Komponenten!


----------



## Shadow84 (16. April 2008)

No I don't think you need to do anything else, but a mailed screenshot of the transaction probably also won't hurt 

I hope your bike arrives soon...!


----------



## bao-daniel (16. April 2008)

C. Sauser schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es zwei 7.0, einmal in L und einmal in M. Der Grund liegt in der Lieferzeit von *einigen Hauptkomponenten*, die erwarten sie Mitte Mai. Mein Bruder (dem das 2. gehören sollte) und ich haben uns jetzt entschlossen, dass wir die Bikes stornieren und dafür auf Ghost RT umschwenken, die sind in 2 Wochen da. Denn wer weiß, ob es nicht Ende Mai gerade so weiter geht, es liegt ja dann nicht bei Canyon, sondern bei den Lieferanten der Komponenten!



Die Hauptkomponente kann dann ja nur der Rahmen sein, denn die anderen Komponenten sind ja schließlich auch an anderen Bikes verbaut, welche jedoch schon früher verfügbar sind


----------



## C. Sauser (16. April 2008)

bao-daniel schrieb:


> Die Hauptkomponente kann dann ja nur der Rahmen sein, denn die anderen Komponenten sind ja schließlich auch an anderen Bikes verbaut, welche jedoch schon früher verfügbar sind



Stimmt, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht!


----------



## Vilsa (17. April 2008)

Bekommt man nochmal Post/ ne E-Mail wenn das Bike bei Canyon verschickt wurde !?

Habe heute die Bestätigung fürs Yellowstone bekommen und der Montagetermin ist KW14 (das war ja schon) also kann ja eigentlich nicht lange dauern oder ? (Hab per Nachname bestellt)


----------



## Astra (17. April 2008)

Es komt nochmal ne Mail, wenn das Teil bei Canyon rausgeht, dann dauert es noch 2-4 Werktage bis es da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joopen (17. April 2008)

oder es ist den nächsten Tag schon da, wie bei mir. Obwohl die Jungs von der Post ja vielleicht streiken wollen oder es schon tun, je nachdem wo das Paket hingeht.


----------



## Vilsa (17. April 2008)

Ich werd zur Sicherheit schonmal das Geld holen


----------



## joopen (17. April 2008)

sorry. nicht ganz deutlich geschrieben. also ich habe schon ne bestätigung bekommen, aber es hat dann nicht 2-4 tage, sondern nur einen. wollte dir da nicht falsche hoffnungen machen. aber man weiß ja nie


----------



## Canyon-Paul (17. April 2008)

Der Tag an dem die E-Mail verschickt wurde zählt glaube dazu. Bei mir war das Rad auch darauffolgendem Tag da =)


----------



## Alpenkind (17. April 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Ich werd zur Sicherheit schonmal das Geld holen



Zum Thema storno möchte ich jetzt mal Spielverderben.

Nächste Woche werden die Torques montiert. Rahmen werden morgen bei Canyon eingehen. Da ma' hüa.


----------



## Vilsa (17. April 2008)

Alpenkind schrieb:


> Zum Thema storno möchte ich jetzt mal Spielverderben.
> 
> Nächste Woche werden die Torques montiert. Rahmen werden morgen bei Canyon eingehen. Da ma' hüa.



Is mir jetzt egal


----------



## Imothep (17. April 2008)

Alpenkind schrieb:


> Zum Thema storno möchte ich jetzt mal Spielverderben.
> 
> Nächste Woche werden die Torques montiert. Rahmen werden morgen bei Canyon eingehen. Da ma' hüa.



Woher weißt du das? Habens dich per Telefon versucht zu beruhigen?


----------



## lkTROsaurus (17. April 2008)

langsam wirds richtig nervig, mein rad is jetzt seit zwei wochen bei canyon, is noch unbearbeitet. Da is das falsche laufrad dabei gewesen! und letzte woche meinte der typ bis ende dieser woche hab ichs und heute meinte sein kollege bis mitte ende nächste woche ist es in der werkstatt fertig! das kann ja nich sein oder. und der wollte mir auch partout keinen verbindlichen termin geben an dem das rad denn fertig sei. immer nur so vage wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen.

echt nervig


----------



## cos75 (17. April 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> langsam wirds richtig nervig, mein rad is jetzt seit zwei wochen bei canyon, is noch unbearbeitet. Da is das falsche laufrad dabei gewesen! und letzte woche meinte der typ bis ende dieser woche hab ichs und heute meinte sein kollege bis mitte ende nächste woche ist es in der werkstatt fertig! das kann ja nich sein oder. und der wollte mir auch partout keinen verbindlichen termin geben an dem das rad denn fertig sei. immer nur so vage wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen.
> 
> echt nervig



Du hast das ganze Bike wieder zu Canyon geschickt, weil das falsche Laufrad dabei war ? Warum hast dir nicht einfach das richtige Laufrad zuschicken lassen, mit einem Rücksendeschein für das falsche Laufrad ? Wäre bestimmt schneller gegangen.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (17. April 2008)

naja klar, das hab ich ja auch vorgeschlagen, dann meinten die aber dass es eigentlich egal ist, weil beides innerhalb von ein paar tagen erledigt wäre außerdem war auch eine kleinere scheibe montiert als sein sollte, auf dem falschen war eine 185er und es sollte eine 203er sein. bremse muss ja auch umgebaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joopen (17. April 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> naja klar, das hab ich ja auch vorgeschlagen, dann meinten die aber dass es eigentlich egal ist, weil beides innerhalb von ein paar tagen erledigt wäre außerdem war auch eine kleinere scheibe montiert als sein sollte, auf dem falschen war eine 185er und es sollte eine 203er sein. bremse muss ja auch umgebaut werden.



das ist natürlich doof. Meine Reklamation (Rahmenriss) geht anscheinend schneller als ich dachte. Ist fertig umgebaut und geht die Tage wieder raus.
Zu mir


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. April 2008)

aso ja jetzt versteh ich den vorschlag auch richtig, genau so wollte ichs machen, die schicken mir das laufrad, ich pack das alte in den karton kleb den rückschein drauf und ab zurück. Naja das geht bei canyon anscheinend nicht? ! 

und jetzt wirds ungefähr im ganzen 4wochen weg sein ( wenns dann so klappt wies der typ gestern am telefon vorrausgesagt hat )


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. April 2008)

wie lang wird der rahmenriss im ganzen brauchen ( tag der absendung bis vorrausichtlicher tag des erhalts) ?


----------



## tr3ndy (18. April 2008)

Heute is der letzte Werktag der 16. KW...mein Termin war 15./16. KW...hab' bisher leider noch nichts gehört...werde aber heute Mittag mal bei Canyon anrufen!


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. April 2008)

Hey, überraschenderweise erhielt ich heute einen Anruf von nem Canyon Mechaniker der mir mitteilte dass es ihm leid tut dass es so lang gedauert hat und das mein fahrrad "vorraussichtlich" montag in der werkstatt bearbeitet wird. AUßerdem bekomme ich nun eine sun ringle nabe statt der deore 525 ?! er meinte die wäre 5mal so teuer. Stimmt das? Achso und ich bekomme die weil die das richtige laufrad nur mit dieser nabe lagernd haben!


----------



## tr3ndy (18. April 2008)

So, hab' eben bei Canyon angerufen: Mein Bike ist wahrscheinlich in 10 Tagen fertig! Also mit ein wenig Glück kann ich nächstes Wochenende die erste Tour fahren...


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. April 2008)

Oh mein Gott, ich hoffe dass es bei mir besser läuft. Habe für mein AM 5 18/19 KW bestätigt bekommen. Warte jetzt auch schon 5 Wochen und hoffe, dass ich nicht erst Ende Mai auf mein neues Bike steigen kann.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (18. April 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, ich hoffe dass es bei mir besser läuft. Habe für mein AM 5 18/19 KW bestätigt bekommen. Warte jetzt auch schon 5 Wochen und hoffe, dass ich nicht erst Ende Mai auf mein neues Bike steigen kann.



Das Warten lohnt sich kann ich Dir/Euch sage. Es ist echt der Hammer.  Welche Farbe hast Du bestellt?


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. April 2008)

Weiß, was sonst? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (18. April 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Weiß, was sonst? ^^


----------



## tr3ndy (18. April 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, ich hoffe dass es bei mir besser läuft. Habe für mein AM 5 18/19 KW bestätigt bekommen. Warte jetzt auch schon 5 Wochen und hoffe, dass ich nicht erst Ende Mai auf mein neues Bike steigen kann.



 5 Wochen ...

Ich warte seit Anfang Januar


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. April 2008)

tr3ndy schrieb:


> Ich warte seit Anfang Januar


Ich finds trotzdem lange


----------



## Canyon-Paul (18. April 2008)

Ich musste von 30. November bis Ostern warten.


----------



## tr3ndy (18. April 2008)

Gerade Email bekommen: Verzögerung 10 - 14 Tage...


----------



## Vilsa (18. April 2008)

tr3ndy schrieb:


> Gerade Email bekommen: Verzögerung 10 - 14 Tage...



Was muss man eigentlich machen damit man ne Mail von Canyon bekommt ? Hab einige geschrieben aber NIE ne Antwort erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quasibinaer (19. April 2008)

tr3ndy schrieb:


> 5 Wochen ...
> 
> Ich warte seit Anfang Januar



Silvester.


----------



## oo7 (19. April 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Silvester.



... go live der website


----------



## Astra (19. April 2008)

Soll ich euch ein bisschen neidisch machen?  Hab mein spectral am 08.04 bestellt und eben ist es gekommen. Tröstet euch ich fahre jetzt auch nicht, weil es regnet, aber habt ihr gehört, am Sonntag soll es 20° geben


----------



## biketunE (19. April 2008)

So meine Bestellung für 2008 ist abgeschlossen. War ein F10 aus dem Outlet, Bestellung Anfang Febr., gestern kam das letzte fehlende Teil (Bandarole). Würde sagen einmalige Lieferzeit. Naja, wenn ich mal wieder bei canyon bestelle dann eben im Dezember, dann passt es mit Frühjahr


----------



## Alpenkind (19. April 2008)

....zzgl. unbefristeter Streik bei der Post. Haha.


----------



## Big D (19. April 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Gestern habe ich mir nun endlich ein Torque FR 7.0 bestellt.   Laut der lieben Mitarbeiterinn sollte es in der KW 19/20 bei mir ankommen. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Vilsa (19. April 2008)

Viel Spaß beim warten  



> Düsseldorf (dpa) - Die Gewerkschaft ver.di kündigt ab 2. Mai unbefristete Streiks bei der Post an. Das habe die Tarifkommission beschlossen, teilte ver.di am Samstag mit.


----------



## schatten (19. April 2008)

Es geschehen aber auch noch Zeichen und Wunder... 

Aufgrund dieses Threads habe ich ja schon eine Weile überlegt, ob ich eine Bestellung riskieren soll, aber das Torque ES7 war einfach zu verlockend.
Also Lieferzeit per Mail angefragt; Antwort am 2. 4. mit vorausichtlichem Montagetermin KW15/16.
Bestellung am 4.4., daraufhin schriftliche Bestätigung mit Montagetermin KW23/24 . Naja, immerhin nicht ausverkauft.
Die Überraschung dann am 11.4.: Rechnung per Mail mit der Info, das Rad sei montiert und versandfertig. Optimistisch habe ich am folgenden Montag überwiesen, aber schon mal Alternativpläne geschmiedet.

Ja, und heute kam ein großes Paket.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. April 2008)

Fotos!


----------



## Pitchshifter (20. April 2008)

schatten schrieb:


> aber das Torque ES7 war einfach zu verlockend.
> Also Lieferzeit per Mail angefragt; Antwort am 2. 4. mit vorausichtlichem Montagetermin KW15/16. Bestellung am 4.4., daraufhin schriftliche Bestätigung mit Montagetermin KW23/24 . Naja, immerhin nicht ausverkauft. Die Überraschung dann am 11.4.: Rechnung per Mail mit der Info, das Rad sei montiert und versandfertig. Ja, und heute kam ein großes Paket.


Ein Torque ES 7.0 in *Schwarz* oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo63 (21. April 2008)

Na dann...

... warte schon seit fast 2 Monaten auf mein Torque FR 8.0!! Montage soll, voraussichtlich, in der 19./20. KW erfolgen... Lieferrung, laut Aussage eines Canyon Mitarbeiters, erfolgt dann, voraussichtlich, in der 21.KW!

... boah, das dauert... immer noch gut drei Wochen!


----------



## oo7 (21. April 2008)

krass .... Torque ES 8.0 (L) in weiß ist für dieses Jahr *ausverkauft*!  

Zum Glück hab ich schon am 07.12. bestellt. Montagetermin bleibt KW19/20.

Canyon Business Flow:
bestellen => warten =>  => nochmehr warten =>  => weiter warten =>  => einfach durchhalten =>  =>


----------



## DaBot (21. April 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> Canyon Business Flow:
> bestellen => warten =>  => nochmehr warten =>  => weiter warten =>  => einfach durchhalten =>  =>



GEIL!


----------



## schatten (21. April 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Ein Torque ES 7.0 in *Schwarz* oder?



Korrekt!


----------



## antiii (21. April 2008)

C. Sauser schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es zwei 7.0, einmal in L und einmal in M. Der Grund liegt in der Lieferzeit von einigen Hauptkomponenten, die erwarten sie Mitte Mai. Mein Bruder (dem das 2. gehören sollte) und ich haben uns jetzt entschlossen, dass wir die Bikes stornieren und dafür auf Ghost RT umschwenken, die sind in 2 Wochen da. Denn wer weiß, ob es nicht Ende Mai gerade so weiter geht, es liegt ja dann nicht bei Canyon, sondern bei den Lieferanten der Komponenten!



so hab ich das vor 2 Wochen auch gemacht und hab nun schon ein paar coole Touren absolviert


----------



## Newmi (21. April 2008)

Der Super-G.A.U. wäre jetzt, wenn die Bikes montiert wären, die Post streikt!


----------



## quasibinaer (21. April 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> Der Super-G.A.U. wÃ¤re jetzt, wenn die Bikes montiert wÃ¤ren, die Post streikt!



Dann wÃ¤re ich aber der erste, der selber nach Koblenz fÃ¤hrt. Die gelben Witzfiguren trennen mich nicht lÃ¤nger als nÃ¶tig von meinem Bike, das ist eins was sicher ist.  Das sind im Endeffekt auch nur 10 oder 15 â¬ mehr als der Postversand. Noch dazu wenn man, wie wir, vermutlich zu zweit fahren kÃ¶nnte.

/e: Ausserdem gibts noch UPS/DPD/whatever. Solange Canyon keinen festen Vertrag mit DHL hat, wÃ¤re das ja auch ne Alternative...


----------



## Imothep (22. April 2008)

Tja, bei mir tut sich was.

Habe am 15. Jänner ein Torque FR 9.0 in sand blasted bestellt und erfuhr dann dass es in dieser Farbe bereits ausverkauft war. Nagut, dann eben Knuckle White, auch nicht schlecht, Montagetermin KW 19/20.

Eben ruft mich ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter an, sie haben ein fertiges FR 9.0 in Sand Blasted und ob ich daran Interesse habe. Wenn ja schicken Sie es gleich weg, wenn nein dann bleibt es bei KW 19/20 für das Weiße.

Klar habe ich das Graue genommen, vielleicht kriege ich es diese Woche noch!


----------



## Vilsa (22. April 2008)

Warte noch auf mein Yellowstone, morgen ist wieder eine Woche rum und es tut sich nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (22. April 2008)

Glück gehabt Imothep!


----------



## Vilsa (22. April 2008)

> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.
> 
> ...



Endlich


----------



## checkar (22. April 2008)

Habe heut den selben Text bekommen, also sollte mein Yellowstone 4.0 in Weiß ja eigentlich morgen oder übermorgen da sein.
Das Gute ist, ich habe am Donnerstag letzter Woche bestellt, es war ja auch auf Lager.
Heute schon nicht mehr und wenn man heute bestellen würde, zumindest das Yellowstone 4.0 dann wäre es erst im Juli da gewesen.
Nochmal Glück gehabt.
Noch mehr Glück brauche ich aber bei der Post, soweit ich informiert bin stehen die Woche noch Streiks bei uns in der Nähe am Hauptlager an.
Hoffentlich erst ab nächster Woche, sonst platze ich.


----------



## quasibinaer (22. April 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Endlich



Sorry, aber _der_ Switch ist einfach nur ne Lachnummer. Wenn´s wenigstens n anderes Fully gewesen wär, aber ... n Yellowstone statt einem Torque?


----------



## Vilsa (22. April 2008)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber _der_ Switch ist einfach nur ne Lachnummer. Wenn´s wenigstens n anderes Fully gewesen wär, aber ... n Yellowstone statt einem Torque?



Es kommt doch noch n Fully aber halt kein Torque


----------



## Vilsa (23. April 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Es kommt doch noch n Fully aber halt kein Torque



So ich verabschiede mich, das Bike is gerade angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (23. April 2008)

So, gerade mal wieder angerufen und nachgefragt! (Man hat ja noch hoffnung)
Tja, wie solls auch anderst sein! Wieder eine Woche nach hinten verschoben! Nun KW 19!
Und das Motorrad ist auch im Eimer,also nix mit Spaß wenn die Sonne scheint! :-(


----------



## pippilotta13 (24. April 2008)

Ich hab grad auch nochmal angerufen und der sagte, dass im System steht, das AM 5.0 wird nächste Woche montiert. Allerdings hält er jetzt nochmal Rücksprache mit seinem Vorgesetzten und ruft mich heute mittag zurück... 
Das wäre die gute Nachricht.

Schlechte Nachricht: Auch bei Streik werden die Räder weiterhin mit DHL versandt, weil die wohl einen Vertrag mit der Deutschen Post haben...


----------



## tiffybenton (24. April 2008)

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde, 

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. 

Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen.


----------



## tiffybenton (24. April 2008)

ach so ja: torque frx
ich bin sooooo gespannt!


----------



## pippilotta13 (24. April 2008)

Juhuuu! Bei mir gibts auch ne gute Nachricht! KW 18, also nä. Woche steht jetzt fest! Hab vorhin den Rückruf bekommen...

Ironie des Schicksals, soll in KW 19 verschickt werden, gleichzeitig mit Beginn der Poststreiks!   Und ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir antun kann, zwischen zwei Nachtdiensten "kurz" (3 Stunden eine Fahrt) nach Koblenz zu fahren...


----------



## Tommy320is (24. April 2008)

Ich reih mich hier auch mal ein.
Ich hab im März 2 Räder bestellt.
1x XC6 in weiß Größe M für meine Freundin und einmal XC6 in schwarz für mich. Lieferzeitpunkt ist für beide Räder in KW 23/24.

Meint ihr da könnt noch vorher was draus werden?

Gruß


----------



## tiffybenton (25. April 2008)

DHL ist doof!


----------



## Pitchshifter (25. April 2008)

... habe gerade ein e-mail erhalten ... da steht, dass mein Bike schon *versandfertig* ist und nur mehr auf den Eingang meiner Überweisung gewartet wird.

Im Dateianhang steht im "NichtRuestpapier.pdf" das Übliche:
Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin KW 19/20 ... das ignoriere ich aber einmal.

Mal sehen ob ich kommende Woche dann ein e-mail erhalte, dass das *Torque ES 7.0 in M* verschickt worden ist, würde mich nicht stören vor KW 19/20 das Bike in Empfang nehmen zu können  .


----------



## Astra (25. April 2008)

na vor KW 19/20 wird das ja nix mehr. bis die Überweisung dort ist, verbucht ist und der Versand eingeleitet ist, ist die KW 18 rum und dann musst du noch darauf hoffen, dass DHL nicht streikt


----------



## Pitchshifter (25. April 2008)

1) Ich kann ja gar nicht glauben, dass das Bike schon fertig montiert ist (das wäre ja super!). Zitat: _Ihre bestellte Ware steht jetzt versandfertig verpackt in unserer Versandabteilung._

2) Wenn es so wäre und die EU Überweisung schnell geht, dann könnte das Bike mit viel Glück kommenden Fr. auf die Reise gehen ... mal sehen.

Bisher war die Wartezeit mehr als erträglich, die Wiener Hausberge sind noch eingeschneit bzw. sumpfig und das Wetter im Frühling war hier generell nicht annähernd so genial wie 2007. Also oft wäre ich nicht am Torque gesessen ...


Hoffe, ich kann kommende Woche Positives berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (25. April 2008)

KW18/19 wird tatsächlich Nerve-AM-Zeit. Hatte vorhin auch mit der Hotline gesprochen und sie machte mir große Hoffnung, dass mein AM in der 19KW abgeholt werden kann. Fertigen bei Canyon immer 2 Wochen die eine und die nächsten 2 Wochen eine andere Serie oder immer alles durcheinander?


----------



## oo7 (25. April 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> 1) Ich kann ja gar nicht glauben, dass das Bike schon fertig montiert ist (das wäre ja super!). Zitat: _Ihre bestellte Ware steht jetzt versandfertig verpackt in unserer Versandabteilung._
> 
> 2) Wenn es so wäre und die EU Überweisung schnell geht, dann könnte das Bike mit viel Glück kommenden Fr. auf die Reise gehen ... mal sehen.
> 
> ...



*zitter*

Ich habe auch gleich mal angerufen. Der Montageauftrag ist bereits gedruckt. Jetzt kann es nichtmehr lange dauern.  

Das Wetter wird auch langsam "torque-tauglich" und für Ende Mai ist Leogang in Planung.


----------



## Astra (25. April 2008)

das kann dir wohl keiner beantworten. Ich hab in KW 16 mein Spectral Express Bike bekommen und obwohl auf dem Montagezettel draufstand, dass es bereits in KW 3 montiert wurde hat die Lieferung 14 Tage gedauert.


----------



## Supah Gee (25. April 2008)

Sag auch nur kurz "Hallo" und bin gleich wieder weg  

Wollte ein Nerve AM 9/8/7, schwarz, S

Hab am Di 08.04 bei Canyon angerufen und hab mir sagen lassen welche sofort lieferbar sind und daraufhin ein 9er geordert  

Am Fr 11.04. kam ne Mail, ....versandfertig verpackt.... 

Di 15.04. Geld überwiesen....

Mi 23.04. Bike da  

Erster Eindruck...wow...sogar schöner wie mein Ghost...  
Man setzt sich drauf und es passt (obwohl für mich eigentlich zu klein...)
 

Leider ist es nich für mich


----------



## tiffybenton (25. April 2008)

DHL ist doch nur halb doof: um 1500 klingelt der DHL-mann um mir mitzuteilen, daß mein paket da ist - er hats nur nicht mitgebracht weil es doch so teuer ist.....
hab das rad dann abgeholt  - (fast)alles fein.
vorne ist ne harte feder eingebaut (optitune), hinten aber die standardfeder, so kann ich nicht fahren :-(
vorspannung hab ich schon erhöht.
auf der homepage heißt es doch:
wir stellen die federelementE auf das fahrergewicht ein. das ungleich eingestellte fahrwerk muß doch auch auffallen?
ich ärger mich!


----------



## pippilotta13 (26. April 2008)

hey pitchshifter! das wird wohl kaum hinhauen mit kurzer Lieferzeit. wenn dhl streikt, was ich in der aktuellen situation für gegeben erachte, werden die als letztes solch große pakete verschicken....


----------



## lkTROsaurus (26. April 2008)

also meins ist da, wurde am mi nachmittag verschickt und wargestern da, alo keine verzögerungdurch die post


----------



## Donauwelle (26. April 2008)

Verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer.Habe seit Mittwoch mein WXC.
Einfach genial und die Größe genau richtig.

Ciao sagt
Claudia


----------



## le duy nhut (26. April 2008)

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (26. April 2008)

Wirklich gestreikt wird erst am/ab 2. Mai. Ob das Paket bis dahin Deutschland verlassen hat, hängt von Canyon ab ... bin schon gespannt!


----------



## tr3ndy (27. April 2008)

ja geil...jetzt ist nächste Woche mein Nerve endlich fertig und ich hab mir Freitag beim bmxen das Schlüßelbein gebrochen...****!


----------



## borni83 (27. April 2008)

tr3ndy schrieb:


> ja geil...jetzt ist nächste Woche mein Nerve endlich fertig und ich hab mir Freitag beim bmxen das Schlüßelbein gebrochen...****!



höhö... das ist nicht gut  weingstens ist es dann schonmal da!


----------



## quasibinaer (27. April 2008)

tr3ndy schrieb:


> ja geil...jetzt ist nächste Woche mein Nerve endlich fertig und ich hab mir Freitag beim bmxen das Schlüßelbein gebrochen...****!



Keine Sorge, solange es kein komplizierter Bruch (siehe mein Album) ist, geht das recht fix wieder zu. Ordentlich Milch trinken, 2 Monate (ja, wirklich!) schonen und ratzfatz bist du wieder auf den Beinen. Das ist ärgerlich, aber solange wirst du warten müssen.
Sei schonmal froh, wenn du keine OP durchstehen musst, das ****t einen nochmal deutlich mehr. Ich trage zur Zeit zwei Metallplatten und 18 Schrauben in meiner Schulter rum, war ebenfalls das Schlüsselbein. Bei mir waren es rund 3 Monate bis ich wieder 95% schmerzfrei biken konnte, richtig sicher fühle ich mich (nach mittlerweile 7 Monaten) aber immer noch nicht wieder, muss ich sagen.
Aber lass dich mal nicht von meinen Schauergeschichten beunruhigen, das wird schon wieder!


----------



## oo7 (28. April 2008)

JAAAAAAAAA jajajajajaj WUHUUUU

"""""""""vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Ihre bestellte Ware steht jetzt versandfertig verpackt in unserer
Versandabteilung.
Im Anhang finden Sie Ihre Rechnung als pdf- Datei.
Bitte überweisen Sie uns den Betrag unter Angabe Ihrer Auftrags- und
Kundennummer.
Nachdem wir Ihren Zahlungseingang auf unserem Konto verbuchen konnten,
schicken wir Ihnen die bestellte Ware zu.""""""""""""


Torque ES8 L (weiß) ... es geht los


----------



## Pitchshifter (28. April 2008)

Hehe - ja, da kommt Freude auf (Torque ES 7.0 M, weiß)!
Mal sehen ob uns die Post den Spass verdirbt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oo7 (28. April 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Hehe - ja, da kommt Freude auf (Torque ES 7.0 M, weiß)!
> Mal sehen ob uns die Post den Spass verdirbt ...



Wenn die tatsächlich am 02.05. anfangen siehts ganz schön schlecht für uns aus.

AUSSER:

Canyon verschickt mit DHL und die Pakete werden dann auch tatsächlich von DHL bearbeitet und geliefert.
Das AM meiner Freundin wurde vom DHL-Boten geliefert. Sobald ein Postangestellter das Ding in der Hand hat siehts kommendes WE so aus:   

Naja hoffen wir mal das Beste!


----------



## Vilsa (28. April 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> Wenn die tatsächlich am 02.05. anfangen siehts ganz schön schlecht für uns aus.
> 
> AUSSER:
> 
> ...




Ist DHL nicht gleich Post !? Mein Rad hat der Briefträger gebracht.


----------



## oo7 (28. April 2008)

Vilsa schrieb:


> Ist DHL nicht gleich Post !? Mein Rad hat der Briefträger gebracht.



Jein,

DHL und Post sind unterschiedliche Unternehmen die aber zum selben Konzern gehören.

Die Post liefert auch DHL-Pakete und DHL liefert auch Post-Päckchen.
Wie das genau aufgeteilt ist weiß ich auch nicht, regional vielleicht verschieden, oder DHL liefert nur die Express Pakete oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Wern (28. April 2008)

@oo7
wann war dein Montagetermin? Wär ja klasse wenn sie die weißen Torques schon eher montieren würden als geplant. Mein Termin ist KW 20.

Gruss Wern


----------



## Newmi (28. April 2008)

Also, diese Woche sollten einige AM's gebastelt werden!
Lassen wir uns mal überraschen, da ja noch ein Feiertag dazwischen ist!


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. April 2008)

ja genau die sollen mal nen paar AMs rein knallen  will endlich mal gescheit fahren!


----------



## Pitchshifter (28. April 2008)

@Wern: KW 19/20 hieß es und dann kam letzte Woche plötzlich die Rechnung per e-mail . Die Schwarzen Torque ES Modelle gingen ja schon deutlich früher raus und jetzt sind erstmals auch einige weiße Torque ES Modelle verfügbar !


----------



## oo7 (29. April 2008)

Wern schrieb:


> @oo7
> wann war dein Montagetermin? Wär ja klasse wenn sie die weißen Torques schon eher montieren würden als geplant. Mein Termin ist KW 20.
> 
> Gruss Wern



KW 19/20 war auch mein ursprünglicher Termin.


----------



## pippilotta13 (29. April 2008)

und letzten Freitag hats geheißen, dass die AMs 5.0 diese Woche Dienstag/ Mittwoch montiert werden. Ich fahr am SAmstag nach meinem Nachtdienst drei Stunden nach Koblenz, um endlich die geile Sau unter meinem Arsch zu haben!    
wenns denn wahr ist.....


----------



## Imothep (29. April 2008)

Verdammt. 

Nachdem mir vor einer Woche zugesagt wurde das Bike "sofort" zu verschicken habe ich heute eine Mail bekommen, dass man heute erst die Kreditkarte belastet hat und das Rad spätestens am Freitag rausgeht.

Und ich warte schon die ganze Zeit sehnsüchtig auf den DHL-Fritzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (29. April 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich warte schon die ganze Zeit sehnsüchtig auf den DHL-Fritzen...



Kenn ich, kenn ich...
Bei mir hat er ja auch noch jeden Tag gehalten - um gegenüber ein Geschäft zu beliefern...  

Aber alles geht mal vorbei!


----------



## Imothep (29. April 2008)

Ich habe gehofft das ganze mit Kreditkartenzahlung zu beschleunigen um die Laufzeiten der Überweisungen zu umgehen, aber so einfach ist das scheinbar nicht...


----------



## joopen (29. April 2008)

ja aber das steht doch hier überall:
schnellste Lieferung ist per Nachnahme und die 2  Aufpreis sind es wert!


----------



## quasibinaer (29. April 2008)

joopen schrieb:


> ja aber das steht doch hier überall:
> schnellste Lieferung ist per Nachnahme und die 2  Aufpreis sind es wert!



Deswegen ging mein Bike heute laut Mail von Canyon auch schon raus. Nachnahme rockt! 
Nur für die Statistik: Torque FR7 in M und schwarz, bestellt am 31.12.
Wer ähnliche Daten hat, dürfte vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen ähnliche "Ab-jetzt-ist-DHL-schuld-an-Verspätungen"-Post von Canyon bekommen


----------



## Imothep (29. April 2008)

Wunderbar, Nachname bringt mir im Ausland auch nichts.


----------



## M_TO_THA_K (30. April 2008)

hi leute!
melde mich jz auch mal im wartezimmer 2008. 
hab mein torque frx anfang/mitte dezember bestellt. 
genannter montagetermin war kw18 also diese woche. gestern hab ich mal bei canyon angerufen um mich zu informieren, wie es jz aussieht. die haben mir dann gesagt, dass ihre leute grade dabei sind die torque zu montieren, es also mit meinem montagetermin gut aussieht und das bike ende nächster woche hier  sein sollte *freu*...
bin mal gespannt wies is... is ja nach nem halben jahr wartezeit auch berechtigt.
lg


----------



## quasibinaer (30. April 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Wunderbar, Nachname bringt mir im Ausland auch nichts.



N Vorname reicht ja auch schon aus, muss nur ausgefallen genug sein. 


Ich verabschiede mich hiermit übrigens aus dem Wartezimmer - mein Torque ist da!


----------



## Wern (30. April 2008)

Streik bei der Post in letzter Minute abgewendet. Die Ausrede "Post" zählt also auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Newmi (30. April 2008)

Schon jemand von den AM'lern bescheid bekommen?

jep, die Post kanns jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big D (30. April 2008)

So die meisten Torks sind nun EXPRESSBIKES.  
Kann also nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## DaBot (1. Mai 2008)

Big D schrieb:


> So die meisten Torks sind nun EXPRESSBIKES.
> Kann also nicht mehr lange dauern.



Steht wo? Ich seh da nix von...


----------



## Big D (1. Mai 2008)

Du musst auf die einzelnen Bikes klicken, dann steht oben links über Lieferzeitabfrage Expressbike in s,m usw.


----------



## Pitchshifter (1. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Wunderbar, Nachname bringt mir im Ausland auch nichts.


Ja leider, sonst könnten wir uns schon verabschieden ...



> Ein Versand per Nachnahme ist ins Ausland nicht möglich.



Und ich wollte dich schon fragen ob wir uns treffen können, damit ich einmal "Probesitzen" kann. Inzwischen ist es egal - vermute mein Bike verlässt nach einwöchigem Schlaf im Karton am Fr. die Halle und ist am Mittw. vor der Haustüre ... evtl. sehen wir uns ja am Semmering!


----------



## Imothep (1. Mai 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Ja leider, sonst könnten wir uns schon verabschieden ...
> 
> 
> 
> Und ich wollte dich schon fragen ob wir uns treffen können, damit ich einmal "Probesitzen" kann. Inzwischen ist es egal - vermute mein Bike verlässt nach einwöchigem Schlaf im Karton am Fr. die Halle und ist am Mittw. vor der Haustüre ... evtl. sehen wir uns ja am Semmering!



Tja, meines wird wohl auch am Freitag verschickt, hoffentlich! Am Semmering sehen wir wenn erst im Juni, vorher geht es bei mir einfach nicht.


----------



## berni_the_new (2. Mai 2008)

lustisch,
ob man das torque fr 7.0 im Dezember bestellt hätte oder jetzt bestellt ist eigentlich ******* egal     
würd mal sagen  canyon sucks!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big D (2. Mai 2008)

So nun muss ich euch leider auch verlassen  

Sehr geehrter Herr .......

wir möchten ihnen mitteilen, dass ihre Bestellung
mit der Auftragsnummer 12345678 in unserem Ladengeschäft zur abholung bereit steht.

Am 18.04 bestellt und am 02.05 abholbereit. 

Achja, es ist ein Torque Fr 7 schwarz, in m geworden.


----------



## DaBot (2. Mai 2008)

Ich will auch!!


----------



## pippilotta13 (2. Mai 2008)

könnt ihr mir sagen, wie realistisch es ist, dass mein rad ende nächster woche da ist, wenn es diese woche fertig montiert ist. kann ich da guter dinge sein, oder doch schwierig? ich habs jetzt nämlich wieder von selbstabholung auf versand umgestellt...


----------



## Big D (2. Mai 2008)

Nunja, es kommt drauf an wann Canyon es los schickt.
Die Post braucht meistens nur 2 - 3 Tage um ein Packet quer durch Deutschland zu bringen.
Also wenn Canyon das Bike heute los schickt müsste es spätestens nächste
Woche Mittwoch da sein.


----------



## Newmi (2. Mai 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir sagen, wie realistisch es ist, dass mein rad ende nächster woche da ist, wenn es diese woche fertig montiert ist. kann ich da guter dinge sein, oder doch schwierig? ich habs jetzt nämlich wieder von selbstabholung auf versand umgestellt...



Hast du schon die Email, zwecks Versandfertig bekommen??


----------



## Pitchshifter (2. Mai 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir sagen, wie realistisch es ist, dass mein rad ende nächster woche da ist, wenn es diese woche fertig montiert ist. kann ich da guter dinge sein, oder doch schwierig? ich habs jetzt nämlich wieder von selbstabholung auf versand umgestellt...


Canyon braucht ~3 Werktage (nach Zahlungseingang) bis das fertig verpackte Bike die Halle verlässt. Dzt. ist nämlich Hochbetrieb ...


----------



## Imothep (2. Mai 2008)

Tja, immer noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Offensichtlich ist es immer noch nicht raugegangen.


----------



## Pitchshifter (2. Mai 2008)

Anfang kommender Woche ... so wie bei mir (habe heute angerufen) ... immerhin ein bis zwei Wochen früher als erwartet! Hoffe am Fr. ist es dann soweit!


----------



## Imothep (2. Mai 2008)

Mist. Welches hast du dir bestellt?


----------



## Pitchshifter (2. Mai 2008)

Torque ES 7.0 / M / weiß

Eine paar Tage mehr oder weniger ist (mir) egal, auf den Bergen liegt tlw. noch immer Schnee, außer man fährt nach Bozen  ...

Zuerst hab ich die Wartezeit verflucht, doch jetzt blicke ich der bevorstehenden Lieferung relativ gelassen entgehen. Wäre der Frühling so sommerlich wie 2007, dann hätte ich schon ein anderes Bike .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideTom (2. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

die Warterei hat erfreulicher Weise bei mir schon 2 Monate früher ein Ende.
 
 Nachdem ich mir Ende März ein Nerve AM 5 in schwarz bestellt hatte, wurde mir als Montagetermin die KW 26/27 genannt. 

Zu meinem großen Erstaunen hatte ich heute diese Mail im Postfach:

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.

Ihre Ware hat unser Haus heute per Nachnahme verlassen.

Ich hoffe nur, dass die Post dann auch morgem mit meinem Bike vor der Tür steht.

Damit möchte ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden und wünschen allen die noch warten, wünsche ich ebenfalls eine baldige Lieferung und viel Spaß mit Ihren Bikes.

Sobald mein Bike da ist, werde ich natürlich Pics in die Canyon-Gallerie einstellen. 

MFG 
Tom


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. Mai 2008)

Mir wurde heute am Telefon auch mitgeteilt, dass die AM 5 komplett in der Produktion sind und spätestens nächste Woche ausgeliefert werden! Ich freu mich schon so derbe auf mein neues BIKE! 

Viel Spaß Tom mit dem kleinen schwarzem


----------



## borni83 (3. Mai 2008)

FreerideTom schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> die Warterei hat erfreulicher Weise bei mir schon 2 Monate früher ein Ende.
> 
> ...


ganz so schnell wirds nicht gehen. rechne mal mit dienstag, mit viel glück auch montag!


----------



## Newmi (3. Mai 2008)

@ freeridetom

Welche Farbe und welche Rahmengröße??


----------



## pippilotta13 (3. Mai 2008)

mein AM 5.0 in weiß wurde mir noch nicht schriftlich bestätigt. nur am telefon hat der mitarbeiter gesagt, dass die montiert werden.
aber wenn die schwarzen jetzt schon raus gehen, dann dauerts bei den weißen hoffentlich nicht wesentlich länger. ich brauch das kommendes wochenende... vielleicht klappts ja noch!


----------



## Newmi (3. Mai 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> mein AM 5.0 in weiß wurde mir noch nicht schriftlich bestätigt. nur am telefon hat der mitarbeiter gesagt, dass die montiert werden.
> aber wenn die schwarzen jetzt schon raus gehen, dann dauerts bei den weißen hoffentlich nicht wesentlich länger. ich brauch das kommendes wochenende... vielleicht klappts ja noch!



Vergiss es!
Ich hab gestern nachgefragt, da hieß es das es erst Mitte Mai wird, bis es da ist!
Ganz toll!


----------



## Lumbi (3. Mai 2008)

...melde mich ab, habe zwar immer noch keine Mail von Canyon bekommen,
   dafür aber heute morgen mein Torque FR 7.0 (schwarz/ M)  
   Liefertermin war KW19/20


----------



## FreerideTom (3. Mai 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> @ freeridetom
> 
> Welche Farbe und welche Rahmengröße??



Es ist schwarz und hat größe M. 
Ich habs heute bekommen und es ist echt der Hammer. Es fehlt zwar noch etwas an der Feinabstimmung von Gabel und Dämpfer, aber ansonsten einfach nur geil. 

Sobald ich rausgefunden habe, wie man in dieses Forum Bilder einstellt, gibts auch was zu sehen. 

MFG 

Tom


----------



## pippilotta13 (3. Mai 2008)

Dann hol ich mir jetzt auf jeden Fall erstmal nochmal was Leckeres zum Essen. Ich hol Pizza, soll ich jemandem was mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasyRider16 (3. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mir auch Mitte/Ende März ein AM 5.0 bestellt, mir haben die aber Kalenderwoche 26/27 gesagt, werden alle AM jetzt früher versendet, oder erstmal nur an die, die per Nachnahme bezahlen?

Mfg,


----------



## pippilotta13 (3. Mai 2008)

Jetzt kriegen erstmal diejenigen ihre Räder, die als Montagetermin KW 15/16 haben und sich das verschoben hat bis jetzt und dann haben wahrscheinlich ein paar wenige Glück und die kriegen trotz nem später genannten Termin ihre Räder früher. Ansonsten heißt es warten...


----------



## pippilotta13 (3. Mai 2008)

und mit der zahlungsart hat das nichts zu tun!


----------



## EasyRider16 (4. Mai 2008)

Aber Freeride Tom hat genau wie ich Ende März bestellt und ihm wurde nicht Kalenderwoche 15/16 genannt, und trotzdem bekommt er es jetzt 2 Monate früher.

Deshalb frag ich, ob es vllt gut für mich steht und ich mein Bike doch noch früher kriege... ich denk ich werd mal anrufen.


----------



## Newmi (4. Mai 2008)

EasyRider16 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch Mitte/Ende März ein AM 5.0 bestellt, mir haben die aber Kalenderwoche 26/27 gesagt, werden alle AM jetzt früher versendet, oder erstmal nur an die, die per Nachnahme bezahlen?
> 
> Mfg,



Ich denke mal, das Canyon die schwarzen Rahmen als erstes bekommen haben!
Alles andere macht keinen Sinn!

So denn, ich werd jetzt meine Mille etwas über die Hausstrecke prügeln, da ich kein AM zur Hand habe!

Fröhlichen Sonntag noch!


----------



## FreerideTom (4. Mai 2008)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, warum mein Bike doch so früh gekommen ist. Ich denke aber auch, dass es wahrscheinlich daran liegt, dass die schwarzen Rahmen früher da sind. 

Ich spekulier jetzt mal einfach, wie es sein könnte, wissen kanns aber nur Canyon selbst:

Meiner Meinung nach, könnte es so laufen, dass die Bestellungen nach der Reihenfolge des Eingangs abgearbeitet werden. Die Auftragsnummer werden wahrscheinlich auch fortlaufend vergeben. Wenn nun ein Lieferung von Komponenten, z. b. Rahmen, fürher eingeht als geplant, dann werden die Bestellungen soweit Montiert wie es geht. Auftragsnummer für Auftragsnummer, bis die Komponenten wieder aufgebraucht sind. 
Auch wenn der Bestelltermin von easyrider16 und mir recht nahe beieinander liegen, werden sicherlich schon einige Bestellungen dazwischen liegen. Außerdem kommts ja wieder auf die Farbe des Rahmens an.

Nur so kann ich es mir vorstellen, dass ich mein Bike so früh schon bekommen habe. 
Außerdem gibt Canyon ja nur vorraussichtliche Termine an. Es wird nie gesagt, dass ein Bike genau an dem oder dem Datum montiert wird. Canyon behält sich so ja praktisch immer eine Änderung des Termins vor.

Ich denke schon, dass Canyon ein so durchdachtes System hat, dass niemand benachteiligt wird, zumindest nicht absichtlich. Fehler können aber immer wieder mal passieren.

MFG 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faktotum (4. Mai 2008)

Hat wer von euch zufällig mein Bike bekommen?! -> Spectral AX 7.0
Warte schon seit 8. April, d.h. seit 4 Wochen auf mein EXPRESSBIKE!  
Die letzte Aussage von Canyon war, dass es noch nicht verschickt wurde, da sie es nicht mehr finden können!!!
Da kommt einen der "Mountainbike Versendertest" nur wie Spot und Hohn vor!


----------



## Imothep (5. Mai 2008)

VERDAMMT!!!

Eben habe ich die Tracking-Nummer von Canyon zugeschickt bekommen...
"erfolgloser Zustellversuch am 05.05 um 06:07 - Empfänger wurde nicht angetroffen".
Gibts aber nicht, da haben wir geschlafen und waren defintiv zuhause! 

Der normale Postbote hatte heute auch ein kleines Paket für uns und hat uns um ca. 8 Uhr geweckt (Studenten eben  ), wenn also einer heute um 6 Uhr früh da war, dann habe ich ihn sicher nicht überhört (die Klingel ist mörder!).

*grummel*


----------



## Pitchshifter (5. Mai 2008)

Das sind doch eh super Nachrichten, bei mir ist es nicht sicher ob das Bike noch vor dem WE eintrudelt ... habe noch keine Versandbestätigung von Canyon erhalten.


----------



## Imothep (5. Mai 2008)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Das sind doch eh super Nachrichten, bei mir ist es nicht sicher ob das Bike noch vor dem WE eintrudelt ... habe noch keine Versandbestätigung von Canyon erhalten.



Ich habe auch keine Benachrichtigung erhalten, habe aber heute nochmal per mail bei Canyon angefragt und dann die Tracking-Nr. bekommen.
Nachdem ich auch keinen Zettel an der Haustür wie normalerweise üblich gefunden habe, nehme ich an dass entweder kein Zustellversuch unternommen wurde und online eine Falschmeldung eingetragen ist, oder die Tracking-Nr. falsch ist.

Mann, die machens extra spannend für mich...


----------



## joopen (5. Mai 2008)

Habe auch schon gehört, dass die einfach den Zettel einschmeißen, weil das Paket so groß ist. Soll es doch der Empfänger auf der Post abholen kommen. 
Aber morgen hast Du es dann ja


----------



## pippilotta13 (5. Mai 2008)

also ich hab heut ungefragt von canyon nen anruf bekommen, dass mein rad jetzt endlich in die endmontage geht. (obwohl es das schon letzte woche sollte!)  
naja, aber das find ich trotzdem mal ne nette geste. ende der woche solls verschickt werden, aber ich denke vor dem wochenende haut das nicht mehr hin...  
aber dann!!!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keine Benachrichtigung erhalten, habe aber heute nochmal per mail bei Canyon angefragt und dann die Tracking-Nr. bekommen.
> Nachdem ich auch keinen Zettel an der Haustür wie normalerweise üblich gefunden habe, nehme ich an dass entweder kein Zustellversuch unternommen wurde und online eine Falschmeldung eingetragen ist, oder die Tracking-Nr. falsch ist.
> 
> Mann, die machens extra spannend für mich...



ich würde da mal nachhaken. ich hatte mal was bestellt, das wurde bei der nachbarin abgegeben und ich hatte keinen zettel im briefkasten. online stand "zugestellt" bin dann mit der nummer zur post, die konnte mir dann sagen bei wem sie's abgegeben hatten... als ich nach hause kam stand's dann aber schon vor der tür. aber 3 tage stands bei der nachbarin ohne, dass ich es wusste... und nicht abwimmeln lassen bei der post! die müssen dazu nämlich bei so ner internen hotline anrufen, dass dauert  halt ein bisschen.


----------



## p_cycle (5. Mai 2008)

my bike has been shipped, as I was told by Canyon who also supplied me with a tracking number
I submit this number on the dhl.de site but I get very little info


> Packstücknummer	564458xxxxxx
> Empfänger:	Sendung ins Ausland
> Status:	Sendung ist in Transport ins Zielland aufgenommen
> Status von:	29.04.08 03:09
> Vorgang:	Sendung ist in Transport ins Zielland aufgenommen



does anyone know if/how I can find out more about where is my package now or maybe an estimated time of arrival?

this is an international shippment to Greece btw


----------



## Shadow84 (6. Mai 2008)

It seems the tracking is only up to the german border.

Right now the information says that your package is in a transport to Greece.

Hope I was helpful.

Regards,

Marcus


----------



## oo7 (6. Mai 2008)

You should call the guys from canyon or drop them an email, and let them track it down to where it is.

They usually are pretty quick with things like that.  

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imothep (6. Mai 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer, mein Canyon Torque FR 9.0 in Sand Blasted Anodized ist vor einer Stunde angekommen. 
Bilder folgen!


----------



## UralterNorweger (6. Mai 2008)

p_cycle schrieb:


> my bike has been shipped, as I was told by Canyon who also supplied me with a tracking number
> I submit this number on the dhl.de site but I get very little info
> 
> 
> ...



Try your tracking number in the greek postal online-system.

Martin


----------



## Steve Style (6. Mai 2008)

Hi, 

seit Mitte Februar wartete ich auf ein FR 7.0 in Gr. M und schwarz. Letzte Woche kam die Nachricht, dass es zur Abholung bereit steht. Am Samstag um halb fünf in der Früh aufgestanden (woran es wohl lag, dass ich nicht länger schlafen konnte?) und nach Koblenz gedüst.

Bis auf ein kleineres Problem mit der Dämpferaufnahme die sich irgendwie gelockert hat und nun hoffentlich hält, bin ich bislang rundum zufrieden. Das Warten hat sich gelohnt und für den Preis ist das Bike ein guter Deal. 

Ich sage hiermit "tschüss" und wünsche Euch allen eine kurze Wartezeit und so viel Spaß wie ich seit Samstag mit meinem neuen Canyon habe.


----------



## stivn.99 (6. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss mal sagen: 
Canyon nervt tierisch!

Wenn ich mir den ganzen Ablauf im Bestellprozess rücksehend betrachte könnte ich k****.

Ich habe das Rad (Torque FRX 9.0) bestellt, als Montagetermin wurde Ende April genannt. So weit so gut. Zwischendurch mal angerufen wegen einer Änderung (betrifft nur die Dämpferfeder), diese wurde aufgenommen und sollte in die Montage einfließen. 

Ich habe Ende April für mein persönliches Wohlbefinden nachgefragt, ob der angekündigte Montagetermin eingehalten werden kann. Plötzlich hieß es, dass dieser nun Ende Mai ist. Leicht genervt habe ich mit dem Telefonsupport diskutiert und ich sollte am nächsten Tag noch mal anrufen. Nun hieß es, dass der Termin in der ersten Maiwoche wäre, diese ist nun aber vorbei. Ich werde diese Woche noch mal anrufen und fragen wann nun der endgültige Liefertermin ist. Wenn es wieder verschoben wird werde ich die ganze Bestellung stornieren und mir woanders ein Rad kaufen. Andere Shops garantieren eine Lieferzeit zwischen 2 und 10 Tagen und für einen kleinen Aufpreis bekommt man auch gute Räder in ähnlicher Ausstattung.

Natürlich kann man bei solchen Vorgängen Wörter wie Hochsaison, Poststreik etc. in den Raum werfen. Aber letztendlich ist es meiner Meinung nach nur eine schlechte Organisation. Normalerweise sollte das Unternehmen die Hochzeiten kennen und dann das Material und die Manpower entsprechend aufstocken.


----------



## Imothep (6. Mai 2008)

stivn.99 schrieb:


> garantieren eine Lieferzeit zwischen 2 und 10 Tagen



Schau mal was sich bei Cube abspielt, da ist Canyon noch um Welten besser. Trotzdem ärgerlich, ich kann dich verstehen, aber das Abwarten lohnt sich.


----------



## stivn.99 (6. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Schau mal was sich bei Cube abspielt, da ist Canyon noch um Welten besser. Trotzdem ärgerlich, ich kann dich verstehen, aber das Abwarten lohnt sich.


Cube wäre es auch nicht geworden, hier habe ich auch keine Erfahrung machen können bzw. kenne auch niemanden mit Erfahrungen.

Was die Ausstattung bzw. die meist positiven Testberichte angeht scheint ja auch alles super zu sein und genau das ist auch der Grund warum ich überhaupt noch warte. Trotzdem nervt es bei einem solchen Wetter auf das Bike zu warten


----------



## lobi (6. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Ich kann Dich verstehen!Trotzdem habe ich heute ein AM 5 bestellt!Kommt erst Anfang-Mitte Juli! Aber es gibt nicht viele Bikes mit der Quali...und ich vertreib mir die Zeit mit meinem Cube Hardteil!Fahre auch noch 4 Wochen zur Reha(Rückenleiden) und dann ist es hoffendlich so weit?Bin also jetzt hier bei Euch gelandet!Gruß an alle die warten   Lobi


----------



## Pitchshifter (6. Mai 2008)

stivn.99 schrieb:


> So weit so gut. Zwischendurch mal angerufen wegen einer Änderung (betrifft nur die Dämpferfeder), diese wurde aufgenommen und sollte in die Montage einfließen.


Alles was man ändern lassen will verzögert die Sache eher, auch wenn das Gegenteil behauptet wird.



stivn.99 schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder verschoben wird werde ich die ganze Bestellung stornieren und mir woanders ein Rad kaufen. Andere Shops garantieren eine Lieferzeit zwischen 2 und 10 Tagen und für einen kleinen Aufpreis bekommt man auch gute Räder in ähnlicher Ausstattung.


Das hab ich mir zeitweise auch schon überlegt aber erstens hab ich nichts ansprechenderes zum gleichem Preis gefunden (wie das Torque ES). Zweitens wartet man z.B. bei Scott oder Ironhorse tlw. auch Monate (letztere Marke haben einige Händler sogar aus dem Sortiment genommen, weil es 3 Monate lang hieß "das Bike ist schon am Weg"). Drittens war das Wetter in den Bergen nicht so sommerlich wie 2007 und daher ist die Wartezeit relativ harmlos.



stivn.99 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man bei solchen Vorgängen Wörter wie Hochsaison, Poststreik etc. in den Raum werfen. Aber letztendlich ist es meiner Meinung nach nur eine schlechte Organisation. Normalerweise sollte das Unternehmen die Hochzeiten kennen und dann das Material und die Manpower entsprechend aufstocken.


Naja wenn man mit geringem Personalaufwand möglichst viel erreichen will und alles so geplant ist, dass es kein gebundenes Kapital gibt (sprich alles sofort montiert wird und "rausgeht"), dann ist der derzeitige Ablauf eine logische Konsequenz. Canyon wird 2009 noch mehr Bikes verkaufen, da muss dann eben deutlich aufgestockt werden. Mit dem neuen Gebäude wurde schon mal eine gute Basis geschaffen, irgendwann gibt's ein zweites Gebäude und Canyon geht dann auch mehr auf Änderungswünsche der Kunden ein.


----------



## stivn.99 (6. Mai 2008)

Heute bei Canyon angerufen, nun ist das Lieferdatum wohl KW 21. Aber ich soll zur Sicherheit nächste Woche noch mal anrufen. Wenn es dann wieder verschoben wird bin ich raus, ich habe wirklich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (6. Mai 2008)

Bei mir verzögrt sichs auch, wurde heute angerufen...


----------



## No13 (6. Mai 2008)

Melde mich auch im Wartezimmer an  
Bestellt ist ein Nerve XC 6.0 in Größe L! Freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind  
Voraussichtlicher Montagetermin: KW23/24...

Diese Woche (bei diesem schönen Wetter) macht das Warten echt keinen Spaß...!


----------



## bao-daniel (6. Mai 2008)

Ich melde mich dann mal aus dem Wartezimmer ab. Leider ohne Bike. Aus Lieferung KW 20/21 für mein LUX MR wurde nun ein "Wir erwarten die Lieferung der fehlenden Hauptkomponenten (Anm. meinerseits: Die Rahmen fehlen immernoch) ab KW 25". Mittlerweile beginnen andere Hersteller schon damit, Platz für Midseason- Bikes zu schaffen, sehr schade.


----------



## stivn.99 (6. Mai 2008)

Ich habe heute storniert. Sollte noch mal verschoben werden, keine genauen Angaben, keine Lust mehr. Schade, aber so gehts auch nicht.


----------



## Steve Style (6. Mai 2008)

stivn.99 schrieb:


> Heute bei Canyon angerufen, nun ist das Lieferdatum wohl KW 21. Aber ich soll zur Sicherheit nächste Woche noch mal anrufen. Wenn es dann wieder verschoben wird bin ich raus, ich habe wirklich keine Lust mehr.



Hi,

ich kann deinen Ärger und Frust sehr gut nachvollziehen. Habe auch drei Monate auf mein FR 7.0 gewartet. Und nach knapp einer halben Woche fahren kann ich dir nur raten, den Ärger zu schlucken oder mit was auch immer zu kompensieren, denn es lohnt sich. 

Ich habe mir das FRX am Samstag in Koblenz angeschaut. Hätte ich nicht schon einen guten Downhiller, würde ich es mir zulegen. Denn selbst für die allermeisten hiesigen DH-Strecken müsste das Teil allemal reichen.


----------



## stivn.99 (6. Mai 2008)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kann deinen Ärger und Frust sehr gut nachvollziehen. Habe auch drei Monate auf mein FR 7.0 gewartet. Und nach knapp einer halben Woche fahren kann ich dir nur raten, den Ärger zu schlucken oder mit was auch immer zu kompensieren, denn es lohnt sich.


Storniert ist Storniert 

Natürlich ist das FRX vom Preisleistungsverhältnis nur schwer zu schlagen. Allerdings ist das präsentierte Verhalten auch nicht ganz OK. Ich habe verschiedene Lieferdaten erhalten, einige wurden mir zugesagt und nun ist es nicht mal sicher wann genau es kommen würde. Scheinbar verkauft Canyon eine gute Zahl an Rädern doch solche Probleme sollten eigentlich nicht auftreten. 

Wie auch immer, Schade ist es drum aber es wird sich schon was anderes finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte aber erst storniert wenn ich ein anderes Bike gefunden habe.
Jetzt fängst Du wieder komplett bei Null an.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## stivn.99 (6. Mai 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte aber erst storniert wenn ich ein anderes Bike gefunden habe.
> Jetzt fängst Du wieder komplett bei Null an.
> ...


Wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe, es gibt die Möglichkeit ein anderes binnen 3 Tagen zu bekommen. Und diese Möglichkeit werde ich wohl für mich in Anspruch nehmen.

Desweiteren habe ich vor einem Montagetermin storniert, ich denke dieses ist dann für beide Seiten fair.


----------



## Khost (7. Mai 2008)

Hey!
so ich meld mich hier auch ma an um die wartezeit ein bissl zu überbrücken...
Hab mir ein FR 7.0 M in Indian summer red bestellt, das schwarze is schon ausverkauft. Habe es am letzten samstag bestellt, am montag kam schon die rechnung wo drin stand - steht versandfertig verpackt zum abschicken. 
hab gleich überwiesen und da das feuer unterm arsc* doch so brennt - nochmal angerufen: er meinte die schicken das warscheinlich diese woche noch los, mi oder do, müsste dann fr oder sa wohl ankommen. 
na ob das so sein wird...


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Mai 2008)

Hab gerade die Nachricht an der Hotline bekommen, dass die AMs wohl erst ende nächster Woche ausgeliefert werden.  Scheint sich alles noch zu ziehen...


----------



## stivn.99 (7. Mai 2008)

Nach einem Hin- und Her mit Canyon habe ich ja storniert und bekomme nun am Samstag ein anderes Rad, werde es mir auch direkt abholen.

Wie gesagt, wirklich Schade aber anders war es wohl nicht möglich


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Mai 2008)

welches denn?


----------



## Pitchshifter (7. Mai 2008)

Also ein Canyon Bike zu kaufen ist spannend, laut tracking ist es nur mehr zwei Bundesländer von Wien entfernt und es sind jetzt auch nur mehr 2 Tage bis zum Wochenende ...

Für alle Österreicher ... ihr könnt die Trackingnummer auch bei Post.at eingeben, die Auskunft ist detaillierter.


----------



## oo7 (7. Mai 2008)

ES ist da!!!!!! Ich bin raus aus dem Wartezimmer. Bilder vom weißen Torque ES8  gibts später .... ich MUSS JETZT FAHREN!!!!!!!


----------



## Newmi (7. Mai 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Hab gerade die Nachricht an der Hotline bekommen, dass die AMs wohl erst ende nächster Woche ausgeliefert werden.  Scheint sich alles noch zu ziehen...



Hab ich doch letzte Woche schon gesagt, das die erst mitte Mai rausgehen!  

Ich dreh bald am Rad! Vorfreude ist ja ganz toll, aber mit der Zeit wird man wahnsinnig!

Noch eine kleine Frage am Rande: Ich hab folgende Pedale mitbestellt (SHIMANO PD-M 324 ), sind da diese Cleats (?!?) mit dabei,
oder muß ich die extra kaufen?? (Bei den Schuhen waren nämlich keine dabei)


----------



## Mr. Teflon (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

die Cleats sind bei den Pedalen dabei. So kenne ich das von mir.
Die Schuhmetallplatten im Schuh haste aber? Dort kommen die Cleats ran.

Falls das Deine ersten Klickpedalen sind. Stelle die Cleats auf den Schuh so schräg, dass Du mit der Schuhferse an die Kurbel rankommst. Dir wird sonst übelst das Knie schmerzen, wenn die Füße zu weit nach außen gedreht stehen müssen. So gings mir jedenfalls. Dein Fuß stellt sich schon selbst richtig. Er muß nur die Gelegenheit dazu haben. Und Du mußt dadurch zum ausklinken nicht zu weit ausschwenken.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (7. Mai 2008)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein weisses Torque ES?
Wenn ja bitte mal Bilder posten.
Gruss Wern


----------



## Newmi (7. Mai 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Cleats sind bei den Pedalen dabei. So kenne ich das von mir.
> Die Schuhmetallplatten im Schuh haste aber? Dort kommen die Cleats ran.
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Tip, dann lass ich mich mal überraschen!
Bin mal gespannt, wenn es mich das erste mal auf die Fresse haut, weil ich nicht aus den Pedalen rauskomme!


----------



## Khost (7. Mai 2008)

yiihaa! wurde heute versendet! also wenns bis zum we ankommt wärs echt fett


----------



## Mr. Teflon (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich wette, es hat jeden am Anfang mindestens einmal hingehauen, weil er nicht schnell genug aus dem Klickpedal kam. Mich hat es noch bei uns im Garten neben! die Wiese hingelegt. Knie eingehauen. War zum probieren an die Wand gelehnt und wollte normal wieder absteigen. Da war es schon zu spät. Füßen hingen noch fest.       Bestimmt wie im Film samt Rad zur Seite gekippt.    

An Kreuzungen habe ich die ersten paar Wochen bewußt schon vorher die Füße ausgeklinkt. Das wird später zur Routine. Man muß sich aber erst daran gewöhnen. Also achte immer darauf nicht urplötzlich stehen bleiben zu müssen am Anfang.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## JaSon78 (7. Mai 2008)

Moin!

Verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer.
KW18/19 wurde mir bei Bestellung genannt. Das Torque FR8 ist pünktlich geliefert worden.

Geiles grünes Stück  

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Astaroth (7. Mai 2008)

Wern schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein weisses Torque ES?
> Wenn ja bitte mal Bilder posten.
> Gruss Wern



Schau mal in die Canyon Gallerie


----------



## pippilotta13 (8. Mai 2008)

@khost: welches rad wurde denn für dich versendet?

übrigens sollen die AMs Ende dieser woche und nicht erst nä. woche verschickt werden, so hieß es zumindest zu mir am montag. die haben mich sogar von sich aus angerufen...


----------



## MieMaMeise (8. Mai 2008)

Freitag hieß es bei mir auch noch ende dieser Woche, gestern wurde mir ende nächster Woche gesagt! Erlich gessagt glaube ich auch nicht, dass da bis morgen noch was passiert...


----------



## stivn.99 (8. Mai 2008)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> welches denn?


Wird nen Nicolai, Bilder stelle ich am WE mal rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khost (8. Mai 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> @khost: welches rad wurde denn für dich versendet?
> 
> übrigens sollen die AMs Ende dieser woche und nicht erst nä. woche verschickt werden, so hieß es zumindest zu mir am montag. die haben mich sogar von sich aus angerufen...



oh sorry! habs nur im post vorher geschrieben...
es ist ein torque FR 7.0 in sommerrot 
heute ist es in Neuwied in der paket zwischenstelle oder so (und steht da sinnlos rum anstatt sich aufn weg zu mir zu machen )
naja, hoffentlich klingelt es morgen an der tür, will samstag ab nach hahnenklee !


----------



## Newmi (8. Mai 2008)

Man man!
Es wäre echt toll, wenn das kleine schwache Licht am Ende des Tunnels nicht nur flackern würde, sondern mal heller werden würde!


----------



## stivn.99 (8. Mai 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> Man man!
> Es wäre echt toll, wenn das kleine schwache Licht am Ende des Tunnels nicht nur flackern würde, sondern mal heller werden würde!


Nett formuliert


----------



## Newmi (8. Mai 2008)

stivn.99 schrieb:


> Nett formuliert



Zu nett!

So gehts, glaube ich jedenfalls, jedem der hier wartet!
Sobald der genannte "vorläufige" Montagetermin mal wieder näher rückt, flackert das Licht heller!
Aber sobald man nachfragt, wird das Licht ausgemacht!


----------



## gonzo63 (8. Mai 2008)

..endlich, das lange Warten (10 Wochen), hat ein Ende!! 

Gestern stand der Karton vor der Türe, mein neues Torque FR 8... ausgepackt, montiert und direkt raus in die Sonne! Einfach ein tolles Bike...

..bin dann auch hier raus, jetzt gehts los... endlich!!!


----------



## DaBot (9. Mai 2008)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der noch rumhockt und auf sein Tork wartet??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longtom76 (9. Mai 2008)

Ich reihe mich ein:

Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 weiß, XL

voraussichtliche Lieferung: 2. Juliwoche , das Jahr war leider nicht erwähnt...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Newmi (9. Mai 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich ein:
> 
> Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 weiß, XL
> 
> ...





So langsam macht sich bei mir der Unmut breit, das auch die , die KW 15 genannt bekommen haben, und die ganze Zeit vertröstet werden, erst im Juli oder noch später das Rad bekommen!


----------



## Khost (9. Mai 2008)

eigentlich dient dieser thread dazu sich ein bissl abreagieren zu können, bzw. die wartezeit zu überbrücken ...  aber irgendwie kann man sich hier auch ganz schön reinsteigern in das ganze !  Ich bekomme schon herzklopfen wenn ich ein gelbes postauto auf der straße sehe 
und die die schon post bekommen haben könnten ja mal wenigstens den karton fotografieren...   ups, sorry ich glaube langsam übertreibe ich


----------



## lobi (9. Mai 2008)

Na ,hoffendlich bleibt es bei Juli!Größe M Am 5,0 schwarz!Verkürze das warten mit Zubehör-suchen(Pedale,Flaschenhalter,Tacho9)So dann mal wieder rauf aufs Hardteil! Schöne Pfingsten!


----------



## Newmi (9. Mai 2008)

Ich werd mich auf jedenfall schon mal nach einer "halbwegs gescheiten Alternative" umsehen!
Aber bei dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wird es verdammt schwer!


----------



## babau (9. Mai 2008)

Hi all, jetzt melde ich auch hier an um bis KW 28-29 mit euch zu leiden,zittern, etc. Hauptsache  zeit vertreiben. Habe ende März AM 5 in L größe bestellt aber bis jetzt habe mich ganz tapfer mit meinem Trekkingbike geschlagen und warte auf glorreichen (Nerve)-Zeiten. 
Grus Marius


----------



## Vito Corleone (9. Mai 2008)

Mein Bike ist heute angekommen *freu* 
werde später noch ne Runde drehen...


----------



## longtom76 (9. Mai 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> So langsam macht sich bei mir der Unmut breit, das auch die , die KW 15 genannt bekommen haben, und die ganze Zeit vertröstet werden, erst im Juli oder noch später das Rad bekommen!



Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Newmi (9. Mai 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn bestellt?



26. Februar!


PS: hat heute schon mal jemand bei Canyon angerufen, zwecks einer neuen Hiobsbotschaft??


----------



## Imothep (9. Mai 2008)

Newmi schrieb:


> 26. Februar!
> 
> 
> PS: hat heute schon mal jemand bei Canyon angerufen, zwecks einer neuen Hiobsbotschaft??



Stell dich nicht an, ich habe eineinhalb Monate früher geordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (9. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht an, ich habe eineinhalb Monate früher geordert.



Ich will aber rumzicken, und meine feminine Seite raushängen lassen! 

Weiß eigentlich jemand woran es denn liegt, das da nix geht!

(bitte nicht bildlich vorstellen   )


----------



## XSnailX (9. Mai 2008)

... Newmi, ich kann gut verstehen, dass Du rumzicken willst...

Hab mich in letzter Zeit ein wenig rausgehalten - Ihr hattet mich ja unmissverständlich "zurechtgewiesen", weil ich (dessen Bestellbestätigung über ein AM 5.0 L Weiß am 8.1.08 datiert ist) mir ein Entgegenkommen von Canyon gewünscht habe.  Ich hab mich von Euch unverstanden gefühlt. Ich glaube mittlerweile könnt Ihr meinen Standpunkt schon eher nachvollziehen, oder?

Leute, lasst Euch mit einem Troubleshooter verbinden, wenn der Montagetermin in der Bestelbestätigung überschritten ist. Der kann Euch entgegenkommen (z.B. Versandkosten).

Mittlerweile werde ich seit KW12 (erste mündliche Terminzusage) wöchentlich vertröstet. Habe mich nach Alternativen umgesehen, aber bislang keine gefunden (außer für ca. 500  Aufpreis). Wenn Ihr was entdeckt, bitte posten!

Ansonsten habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, geduldig zu sein und abzuwarten. Immerhin soll mein Bike am Dienstag 13.05. montiert werden (wers glaubt - der Montageauftrag war gestern noch nicht ausgedruckt).

Bleibt standhaft!

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## pippilotta13 (9. Mai 2008)

entspannt euch, ich glaube, dass nä woche ganz viele AMs ihre Besitzer wechseln werden. 

@xsnailx
mit wem hast du dich verbinden lassen, um ein entgegenkommen zu erreichen?


----------



## XSnailX (10. Mai 2008)

...der nette Mann hieß Müller.

Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Newmi (10. Mai 2008)

auf diese Idee könnten diese Herren doch eigentlich auch selbst kommen!


----------



## Newmi (10. Mai 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> entspannt euch, ich glaube, dass nä woche ganz viele AMs ihre Besitzer wechseln werden.



Was macht dich da so sicher???


----------



## Khost (10. Mai 2008)

oh man! jetzt kutschiert die $%&/  DHL mein paket schon seid mittwoch rum und schafft es nicht es heute abzuliefern!    verdammt, jetzt muss ich bis dienstag warten. und es hätte so ein schönes wochenende werden können...


----------



## pippilotta13 (10. Mai 2008)

@newmi

meine zuversicht macht mich sicher! 
außerdem hab ich am montag einen anruf bekommen, dass mein rad jetzt in die endmontage geht...

und ehrlich gesagt kann ich gerade antspannter sein, weil ich das Cust Tec von meiner Schwester (mit ähnlicher Geometrie wie das AM) über Pfingsten ausgeliehen hab. Plötzlich auf so nem Rad zu sitzen ist wie ne Offenbarung...   

Mal im Ernst, niemals die Hoffnung aufgeben, bald... Jedenfalls werden wir auf jeden Fall vor Juli beliefert


----------



## Max-The-Rider (11. Mai 2008)

edit: schnee von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabelfox (11. Mai 2008)

Hi,
nach dem Liefertheater in 2005 wollte ich es nochmal versuchen   Habe am 2.Mai (Freitag) ein auf der HP als Expressbike gelistetes XC6.0 in XL bestellt. Geliefert wurde am 8.Mai (Donnerstag). Klasse  
Und die bange Frage, ob XL bei 1,91/SL91 paßt, ist auch beantwortet. Geht wie Sau das Rad.

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## Lumix81 (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo! Gestern war ich bei Canyon und habe das WXC 4.0 probegefahren und wollte es kaufen. Vor Ort teilte man mir dann mit, dass es ausverkauft sei. Nun wüsste ich gerne: Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit sowas, sprich: Lohnt es sich, zu versuchen das Rad noch zu bestellen oder ist da nichts mehr zu machen? Danke schon mal


----------



## Jrsd (11. Mai 2008)

Lumix81 schrieb:


> Hallo! Gestern war ich bei Canyon und habe das WXC 4.0 probegefahren und wollte es kaufen.



Kann man da jetzt auf dem Parkplatz probefahren???


----------



## bcv-eastside84 (11. Mai 2008)

jungs es kann auch daran liegen das die post streikt nen kumpel wartet siet mehren wochen auf seine gabel also nicht die händler an machen sondern die POST


----------



## Lumix81 (12. Mai 2008)

Ja man kann auf dem Gelände ein paar Runden drehen, an sich ne feine Sache. Es war aber so, dass der Händler mir selbst nicht sagen konnte wann/ ob das Modell wieder reinkommt und weiß nun nicht, wenn ich das Rad jetzt einfach bestelle, ob ichs dann zumindest im Winter etc. bekomme oder irgendwann einfach die Nachricht kommt, dass es eben garnicht mehr geliefert wird und ich mich ganz neu umschauen muss. 
Viele  Grüße,

Kerstin


----------



## Karl Lauer (12. Mai 2008)

Seit Donnerstag sind mein neues Torque FR8.0 und ich ein unzertrennliches Päärchen! Bin voll zufrieden. Ist mein erstes Fully, aber ich kann nur sagen:Geil,geil,geil! Und der Liefertermin war in der 19.KW wie versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Median (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass die WXC-Bikes im April und wohl nur einmal im Jahr gebaut werden. Sind die Bikes, auf die ihr wartet im Moment auch nur solche, die planwirtschaftlich bis zur jeweiligen KW verschifft und gefertigt werden? Also besteht überhaupt die Chance, dass bereits komplett vergriffene ausverkaufte Räder vor 2009 nochmal aufgelegt werden?
Hat da jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder hat jemand schon einmal in der Saison ein Ausstellungsstück gekauft (wo die Gabel vorm Verkauf jedoch ausgetasucht werden müsste)?

War echt ernüchternd hinzufahren und zu hören, dass das zur Probe gefahrene Bike nicht mehr zu kaufen ist.

Gruß
Median


----------



## Khost (13. Mai 2008)

bcv-eastside84 schrieb:


> jungs es kann auch daran liegen das die post streikt nen kumpel wartet siet mehren wochen auf seine gabel also nicht die händler an machen sondern die POST



...ja, da stimmt was nicht mit der post. was auch immer. Die nette dhl-kundenservicefrau hat mir ne mail geschickt, dass es auf jeden fall fr oder sa hier sein soll, heute is dienstag und ich hab grad unseren postboten getroffen, er hatte leider kein dickes paket für mich


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Mai 2008)

Lumix81 schrieb:


> Hallo! Gestern war ich bei Canyon und habe das WXC 4.0 probegefahren und wollte es kaufen. Vor Ort teilte man mir dann mit, dass es ausverkauft sei. Nun wüsste ich gerne: Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit sowas, sprich: Lohnt es sich, zu versuchen das Rad noch zu bestellen oder ist da nichts mehr zu machen? Danke schon mal




im outlet gibt es gerade ein wxc 3!


----------



## hodenheidi (13. Mai 2008)

meld mich auch noch an, lieber nie als spät wär mir zwar lieber gewesen aber
es hiflt nix. AM 7.0 in L schwarz bestellt am 13.04, Liefertermin KW27/28 (zum Glück habs ich nicht eilig)

Andy


----------



## p_cycle (13. Mai 2008)

cross my name off the waiting list! 
it's here!!!


----------



## Newmi (13. Mai 2008)

Nice nice nice!


----------



## Wern (13. Mai 2008)

So ich bin ab morgen auch raus hier. 
Torque ES8 in knuckle white liegt bei der Post abholbereit. 
Sehr geil.
Will jemand hier zufällig eine Formula The One kaufen? Incl. Scheiben und Adapter 203?

Gruss Wern


----------



## pippilotta13 (13. Mai 2008)

Und meins kommt immer noch nicht! Anscheinend wirds morgen montiert. man kann sich je echt prima auf Aussagen der Mitarbeiter verlassen. Schon letzte Woche Montag hieß es, dass es in die Endmontage geht...  
Aber in XL scheint es ja schon geliefert worden zu sein.. Viel Spaß damit!!!
Als Entgegenkommen von Canyon gibts dafür ne Federgabelpumpe dazu... Auch nicht schlecht! Wenns denn wahr ist


----------



## Karl Lauer (13. Mai 2008)

Bildvon meinem neuen Hobel, von unterwegs:


----------



## Newmi (13. Mai 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> .........
> Als Entgegenkommen von Canyon gibts dafür ne Federgabelpumpe dazu... Auch nicht schlecht! Wenns denn wahr ist



Das wäre echt nicht schlecht!
 
Hab heute auch mal angerufen! der nette Mitarbeiter sagte, das ab morgen ein ganzer A.r.s.c.h. voll in die montage geht!
Das lässt mal wieder hoffen, bzw. das Licht heller werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khost (13. Mai 2008)

p_cycle schrieb:


> cross my name off the waiting list!
> it's here!!!



sehr schigges gerät!  

warum heißt das eigentlich "bikeguard" und nicht schäbiger, alter recyclingpappkarton? und dafür muss man 15eus extra blechen...


----------



## Median (14. Mai 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> im outlet gibt es gerade ein wxc 3!



Das was Du meintest war wohl das 2006er in der Größe S - nichtsdestotrotz war als ich Deinen Beitrag heute morgen gelesen habe auch ein 2007er in M da, für 799 statt 999. Das wäre preislich aufs gleiche gekommen, wenn man noch beim aktuellen 4.0er das Optitune in Anspruch genommen hätte.

Habe es jetzt bestellt  

Danke für den Hinweis!  

Gruß
ich & Kerstin


----------



## Imothep (14. Mai 2008)

Also, mein FR 9.0 welches ich schon seit einer Woche habe ist ja sowas von geil!


----------



## Karl Lauer (14. Mai 2008)

Imothep schrieb:


> Also, mein FR 9.0 welches ich schon seit einer Woche habe ist ja sowas von geil!



Kann über mein FR8.0 auch nicht meckern


----------



## Newmi (15. Mai 2008)

Jeah Baby, jeah!

Hab grad die e-mail bekommen, das das Paket dem Versanddienstleitungsunternehmen übergeben wurde!!!!

P.o.r.n.o


----------



## DaBot (15. Mai 2008)

Zum kotzen, bei mir tut sich immernoch nix...


----------



## Imothep (15. Mai 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Zum kotzen, bei mir tut sich immernoch nix...



HAHA!!!


----------



## DaBot (15. Mai 2008)




----------



## GerhardO (15. Mai 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Zum kotzen, bei mir tut sich immernoch nix...



Einer ist immer der Depp!

Letztes Jahr wars ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippilotta13 (15. Mai 2008)

Ich bin wohl auch der Depp! Meins in Größe S braucht wohl noch länger, oder soll ich doch nochmal anrufen? Andererseits können die ja auch nicht alle Größen an einem Tag montieren... 
O man, das ist echt ein bißchen Folter!  Aber lang dauerts wohl nicht mehr....


----------



## XSnailX (15. Mai 2008)

Halt, ich bin hier der Depp! Oberdepp! Hyperdepp!!!!

Nix für ungut Newmi, ich freu mich für Dich...aber jetzt fühl ich mich von Canyon mit Absicht vera****t. Gleiches Bike, nur halt Anfang Januar bestellt. Da hakts bei mir echt aus. Ich geh jetzt nochmal schnell meinen Spamfilter checken.   

Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Newmi (15. Mai 2008)

XSnailX schrieb:


> Halt, ich bin hier der Depp! Oberdepp! Hyperdepp!!!!
> 
> Nix für ungut Newmi, ich freu mich für Dich...aber jetzt fühl ich mich von Canyon mit Absicht vera****t. Gleiches Bike, nur halt Anfang Januar bestellt. Da hakts bei mir echt aus. Ich geh jetzt nochmal schnell meinen Spamfilter checken.
> 
> ...



Chek das mal mit dem Spamfilter, da war meine auch drin!  [email protected] ist die adresse

Ich hatte am Di angerufen und mich mal erkundigt, wann es denn soweit ist!
Da wurde mir mitgeteilt, das ab Mi eine ganze Reihe montiert wird, und ich solle mich am Fr oder Sa nochmal melden, um genaueres zu erfahren, da andere ja schon viel früher bestellt haben!
Da hatte ich auch Verständnis für!
Dann heute Mittag meine E-mails gecheckt, und siehe da: Volltreffer!


----------



## XSnailX (15. Mai 2008)

Nix, immer noch keine mail.

Hallo, C A N Y O N ! ! ! !

Gilt bei Euch kein FIFO???? Habt Ihr überhaupt irgendein System?????

Ich bin echt super enttäuscht. Den Abend habt Ihr mir echt gründlich versaut (neben meinem ersten Bikemarathon und der ohne Bike abgesagten Vinschgau-Tour). Danke!!!


----------



## Karl Lauer (15. Mai 2008)

Bei mir kam die Mail 1 Tag NACHDEM mein Rad da war! Also, es gibt noch Hofnung!


----------



## lukaszeidler (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo 
ich habe mir ein AM 5.0 bestellt mir haben sie gesagt dass es in der 27/28 KW fertig wird. Heute habe ich eine Mail bekommen es steht Versandfertig da. Ich fahre am Samstag in den Urlaub. Wisst ihr wie lange die für das Versenden brauchen?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (15. Mai 2008)

Wenn Du per Nachnahme zahlst könnte es sogar schon morgen da sein. Drück Dir die Daumen =)


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Mai 2008)

langsam wirds lächerlich!


----------



## lukaszeidler (15. Mai 2008)

nee hab ich aber nicht =( aber macht das was wenn das Bike kommt während ich im Urlaub bin ?


----------



## AndyStolze (15. Mai 2008)

Die Post lagert glaub ich 7 Tage... oder 10?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (15. Mai 2008)

So lange DHL es Dir nicht vor die Tür stellt und geht...


----------



## XSnailX (15. Mai 2008)

AAAAARRRGGHHH!!!!!

 

Erstmal durchschnaufen. Bestimmt isses morgen da, die haben nur die mail vergessen. *nägelkau*


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. Mai 2008)

AndyStolze schrieb:


> Die Post lagert glaub ich 7 Tage... oder 10?


7 Werktage


----------



## Newmi (16. Mai 2008)

So, nach nur einem Tag nach der E-mail ist das Paket vom Nachbar angenommen worden! Da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## pippilotta13 (16. Mai 2008)

Neid!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix666 (16. Mai 2008)

So habe heute morgen ein Yellowstone 4.0 Gr. M in *Hornet Yellow *bestellt 
bei der Farbe war ich mir lange unsicher aber das ist doch schon etwas besonders  

So ab jetzt heißt es warten warten warten .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XSnailX (16. Mai 2008)

So, zum Glück doch alles halb so schlimm bei mir: Das Paket ist seit gestern 16.30h unterwegs!! Habe die Trackingnummer bekommen und mit etwas Glück kommts morgen bei mir an...

 

Da bin ich echt erleichtert!

Newmi, hastes mittlerweile ausgepackt??    

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Calli Potter (16. Mai 2008)

Werde mir die tage das Nerv AM 7 in weis bestellen. Das heißt aber, das ich noch bis zur 29KW warten muss


----------



## zweizueins (16. Mai 2008)

so guten tag auch, reihe mich nun auch hier mal ein in die warteschlange, sobald die überweisung weg ist schickt mir canyon ( hoffentlich ) ein schönes neues Torque 8.0


----------



## Calli Potter (16. Mai 2008)

lecker lecker  Welche Farbe hast de dir denn da geholt??


----------



## Newmi (16. Mai 2008)

XSnailX schrieb:


> So, zum Glück doch alles halb so schlimm bei mir: Das Paket ist seit gestern 16.30h unterwegs!! Habe die Trackingnummer bekommen und mit etwas Glück kommts morgen bei mir an...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jep, schon seit 15 Uhr unterwegs!
Einfach nur geil das Teil, voll P.o.r.n.o.-M.e.g.a.-G.e.i.l.!
Ich bin bisher gar kein Rad gefahren,bzw. das vom Dad, aber das steht in keinem Verhältnis!
Die absenkbare Gabel + Gabel und Dämpfer blockieren, einfach herrlich!
Die Warterei hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt!


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. Mai 2008)

MEINS!!!!
Um 15 Uhr kam der Anruf... um 17 Uhr gings ab nach Koblenz. Ich entfern mich hier erstmal, bis zum Nächstenmal. An alle Wartenden, Kopf nicht hängen lassen, irgend wann ist es da und dann Rock and Roll!!!!


----------



## Phoenix666 (16. Mai 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> MEINS!!!!
> Um 15 Uhr kam der Anruf... um 17 Uhr gings ab nach Koblenz. Ich entfern mich hier erstmal, bis zum Nächstenmal. An alle Wartenden, Kopf nicht hängen lassen, irgend wann ist es da und dann Rock and Roll!!!!



Cooles Teil;  Viel  Spass


----------



## pippilotta13 (16. Mai 2008)

und ich sitz hier und warte..........


----------



## scoobydo (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo,hab mir gestern das XC 6.0,anodized black,Grösse M bestellt.Liefertermin KW 29.Kann mir jemand einen Tipp für gute Flat-Pedale für´s XC geben.Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (16. Mai 2008)

Werde meins auch abholen gehen...... da ist die Freude bestimmt noch größer 

Kann mir evtl jemand sagen wie groß die Verpackung ist von den Bikes??


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. Mai 2008)

Wenn du es abholst bekommst du keine Verpackung! Das bekommst du dann so wie bei mir zu sehen. Du bekommst dann nur ne kleine Plastiktüte mit Büchern drin...


----------



## jona$ (16. Mai 2008)

auf meine lieferzeitanfrage hin ist das 
am 5.0 in L schwarz 
auch ausverkauft


----------



## zweizueins (17. Mai 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> lecker lecker  Welche Farbe hast de dir denn da geholt??



Sand blasted anodized black !!!  
 größe L
bin schon gespannt wie es aussieht so in echt


----------



## Phoenix666 (17. Mai 2008)

Phoenix666 schrieb:


> So habe heute morgen ein Yellowstone 4.0 Gr. M in *Hornet Yellow *bestellt
> bei der Farbe war ich mir lange unsicher aber das ist doch schon etwas besonders
> 
> So ab jetzt heißt es warten warten warten .....



Auf der Homepage konnte keine Lieferzeit angegeben werden , was meint Ihr wie lange muss mann ca warten ??


----------



## chaz (17. Mai 2008)

Phoenix666 schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage konnte keine Lieferzeit angegeben werden , was meint Ihr wie lange muss mann ca warten ??



Moin!
Schon einmal die Jungs von der Hotline interviewt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (17. Mai 2008)

Was ich noch zu sagen hätte,
dauert nur eine Zigarette!

Adieu Wartezimmer!


----------



## pippilotta13 (17. Mai 2008)

Verdammt, ich glaub in weiß und in der kleinsten Größe wird es als letztes montiert! Unglaublich...


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Mai 2008)

Mal so zur Info: Canyon hatte mich ja gestern angerufen, dass das Rad genau heute (16.05.) fertig wurde. In dem "Neurad Montage Service Zertifikat" steht jedoch eindeutig drin, dass es bereits am Donnerstag (08.05.) montiert wurde. Die Versandabteilung lässt sich also ziemlich viel Zeit!


----------



## Kaltumformer (17. Mai 2008)

Phoenix666 schrieb:


> So habe heute morgen ein Yellowstone 4.0 Gr. M in *Hornet Yellow *bestellt
> bei der Farbe war ich mir lange unsicher aber das ist doch schon etwas besonders
> 
> So ab jetzt heißt es warten warten warten .....



Gute Wahl.   Hat mir auch direkt viel besser gefallen als das "cremeweiss". Wirkt in natura viel genialer als auf der Website. Genau diese Kombo Yellowstone 4.0  M in Hornet Yellow habe ich auch Ende April bestellt. Abholung in KO hoffentlich KW 24/25 wie versprochen.  Von den 4 Wochen extra für die weisse Variante mal abgesehen....    Werde vermutlich aber direkt auf einen anderen (>RR) nicht ganz so 'grobstolligen' (Albert) Reifen wechseln.

Bis dahin wird der (verdammt...  ) alte  Hirsch durchs Gelände gescheucht.


Gruß


----------



## EasyRider16 (17. Mai 2008)

Langsam werd ich auch was ungeduldig/sauer, lese jetzt schon zum dritten mal das manche ihre AM's statt Kalenderwoche 27/28 schon 2 Monate früher erhalten. Auf meinen Anruf hin, meinte der Canyon Mitarbeiter nur, man sollte nicht alles glauben was in einem Forum steht, das könnte nicht sein dass manche ihre Bikes so viel früher bekämen?!?

Die Warterei macht echt keinen Spaß!


----------



## tr3ndy (17. Mai 2008)

Da wir Sie telephonisch nicht erreichen konnten, möchten wir Ihnen auf 
diesem Wege Bescheid geben, dass Ihre Bestellung ab 
sofort bei uns abholbereit steht.


----------



## M_TO_THA_K (18. Mai 2008)

sodele also mein torque frx is seit mittwoch da!=)


----------



## Phoenix666 (18. Mai 2008)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Gute Wahl.   Hat mir auch direkt viel besser gefallen als das "cremeweiss". Wirkt in natura viel genialer als auf der Website. Genau diese Kombo Yellowstone 4.0  M in Hornet Yellow habe ich auch Ende April bestellt. Abholung in KO hoffentlich KW 24/25 wie versprochen.  Von den 4 Wochen extra für die weisse Variante mal abgesehen....    Werde vermutlich aber direkt auf einen anderen (>RR) nicht ganz so 'grobstolligen' (Albert) Reifen wechseln.
> 
> Bis dahin wird der (verdammt...  ) alte  Hirsch durchs Gelände gescheucht.
> 
> ...



 

Habe gestern eine Mail bekommen das diese Combi ausverkauft ist 

Toll !


----------



## Calli Potter (18. Mai 2008)

Heute morgen das Canyon Nerv AM 7.0 Farbe Knuckle White bestellt. Angegeben ist es für die KW29. Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf meine Email von denen Warten das die Bestellung draußen ist besser gesagt angenommen worden ist.

Werde aber wie schon oben geschrieben das Bike in Koblenz abholen gehen 
Hat jemand evtl die Maße von so einer Verpackung?? Weil dann kann ich evtl mit meinem Golf 4 fahren und nicht mim Kombi??

LG Calli


----------



## chaz (18. Mai 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Heute morgen das Canyon Nerv AM 7.0 bestellt. Angegeben ist es für die KW29. Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf meine Email von denen Warten das die Bestellung draußen ist besser gesagt angenommen worden ist.
> 
> Werde aber wie schon oben geschrieben das Bike in Koblenz abholen gehen
> Hat jemand evtl die Maße von so einer Verpackung?? Weil dann kann ich evtl mit meinem Golf 4 fahren und nicht mim Kombi??
> ...



Hi!
Wenn du das Bike in Koblenz abholst, dann können die Canyon-Leute das Rad doch komplett zusammenbauen. Also brauchst du keine Verpackung und du kannst sofort zur Probe fahren und schauen, ob alles funzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (18. Mai 2008)

Die Verpackung soll ja nur sein, wenn was am Bike wäre irgendwann. Das meinte ich damit. Müsste ich dann meine alten Pedale mitbringen (weil Klickis muss ich mir auch noch holen )


----------



## XSnailX (18. Mai 2008)

Es ist daaaa...!!

Gestern kams mit der normalen Post. Alles ist gut!!

Gleich zusammengebaut und ein wenig rumgetestet... Heute dann die erste Tour (warum muss es ausgerechnet dann regnen? EGAL!!). Was soll ich sagen - Hammer!! Unglaubliches Fahrgefühl. Da will man gar nicht mehr absteigen...

Anbei noch ein Bild, frisch zusammengebaut:







[/URL][/IMG]

Hiermit melde ich mich offiziell hier ab. Das Warten lohnt sich! Springt nicht ab, das wäre dumm! Bleibt geduldig.

Viele Grüße und Servus

Carsten


----------



## Mudwild (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,
zwischendurch mal etwas Anderes:
Ich war heute mal wieder auf der Canyon-Homepage und mußte feststellen, daß der Preis vom FR 8.0 auf 1.999,- Euro gesenkt wurde!!!!!

Hat Jemand eine Erklärung dafür, oder hatte ich nur Tomaten auf den Augen?

Und falls sich hier noch jemand rumtreibt der bereits ein FR 8.0 besitzt: 
Wie ist das Teil und wie macht sich die RS Lyrik U-turn?

Danke im Voraus

Mike


----------



## DoubleU (18. Mai 2008)

Mudwild schrieb:


> Hi,
> zwischendurch mal etwas Anderes:
> Ich war heute mal wieder auf der Canyon-Homepage und mußte feststellen, daß der Preis vom FR 8.0 auf 1.999,- Euro gesenkt wurde!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=335393

Canyon hat, namentlich Staabi, aus Versehen die Lyrik IS ohne Mission Control bestellt. Kunden die schon gekauft haben und das Rad behalten wollen bekommen die 200 Euro zurück und der Ausganspreis für Neukunden wurde korrigiert bis die Lyrik mit Mission Control verfügbar ist.


----------



## Mudwild (19. Mai 2008)

DANKE an DoubleU ​


----------



## gardo (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Um auch mal positives über den Canyon-Versand verlauten zu lassen,
habe mir am 7.5. ein Torque FR 9.0 2007 aus dem Outlet bestellt. Wobei für mich noch eine härtere Feder in der Gabel verbaut wurde. Heute morgen 19.5. kam dann die Versandbestätigung  .


----------



## Kaltumformer (19. Mai 2008)

Phoenix666 schrieb:


> Habe gestern eine Mail bekommen das diese Combi ausverkauft ist
> 
> Toll !



*Aua*   

Und was bedeutet das nun genau für dich ?


Gruß


----------



## pippilotta13 (19. Mai 2008)

Und ich bin glaub ich die Letzte, die noch auf ihr AM 5.0 wartet, das tut ganz schön weh..  
Aber wenn man das Bild sieht, ich denk es lohnt sich, hoff ich...
Immerhin, es ist montiert, aber es gibt einen Scheiß-Lieferungsstau!!!


----------



## EasyRider16 (19. Mai 2008)

@pippilota13:da kann ich dich beruhigen, hab mir auch ein Am 5.0 bestellt und das schon mitte märz, muss bis mitte juli warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longtom76 (19. Mai 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> Und ich bin glaub ich die Letzte, die noch auf ihr AM 5.0 wartet, das tut ganz schön weh..
> Aber wenn man das Bild sieht, ich denk es lohnt sich, hoff ich...
> Immerhin, es ist montiert, aber es gibt einen Scheiß-Lieferungsstau!!!




Hallo pippilotta,

bist nicht die Letzte...
Ich habe Termin in der zweiten Juliwoche (AM 5.0, knuckle white) und hoffe, dass der Termin eingehalten wird. Vom Jahr wurde im Brief ja nichts erwähnt!






EasyRider16 schrieb:


> @pippilota13:da kann ich dich beruhigen, hab mir auch ein Am 5.0 bestellt und das schon mitte märz, muss bis mitte juli warten...



Hast wahrscheinlich bisher auch nur die schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung mit dem wahrscheinlichen Termin bekommen, oder?


Gruß Tom


----------



## longtom76 (19. Mai 2008)

XSnailX schrieb:


> Es ist daaaa...!!
> 
> Gestern kams mit der normalen Post. Alles ist gut!!
> 
> ...




Ich will mehr Fotos...     

Gruß Tom


----------



## pippilotta13 (19. Mai 2008)

@longtom und @easyrider
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ich Mitte Februar bestellt habe und es eigentlich KW 15/16 montiert werden hätte sollen! Und jetzt haben alle, deren Räder im gleichen Schwung wie meines montiert wurde, schon ihre Goldstücke und ich sitz hier und verbrenn fast vor lauter Ungeduld! Ich warte schon über 5 Wochen länger!!!!
Tut mir leid für euch, dass ihr noch länger hier sitzen und warten müsst, denn ich krieg bald Blasen am A.r.s.c.h.!


----------



## longtom76 (20. Mai 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> @longtom und @easyrider
> Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ich Mitte Februar bestellt habe und es eigentlich KW 15/16 montiert werden hätte sollen! Und jetzt haben alle, deren Räder im gleichen Schwung wie meines montiert wurde, schon ihre Goldstücke und ich sitz hier und verbrenn fast vor lauter Ungeduld! Ich warte schon über 5 Wochen länger!!!!
> Tut mir leid für euch, dass ihr noch länger hier sitzen und warten müsst, denn ich krieg bald Blasen am A.r.s.c.h.!



Hast du in irgendeiner Form Nachricht von Canyon erhalten, warum die KW 15/16 nicht eingehalten werden kann?

Die von Canyon anvisierte 2. Juliwoche bei meinem Bike ist nach den Posts hier im Forum wahrscheinlich nie und nimmer einzuhalten.

Ich fühle mir dir...    

Gruß Tom


----------



## dasLasso (20. Mai 2008)

hi zusammen, habe mich ja gestern noch weiter unten zu Canyon (Erfahrungen) ausgelassen. wollte das AM 6, alles weg und so weiter und ....

bin dann mal anders vorgegangen und hab die x-press-b selektiert auf grösse XL und n paar lieferzeiten gecheckt.

heute morgen bestellung abgegeben -notgedrungen - AM9 in k-white, xl, kürzerer vorbau, abholtermin KW 23 - war für mich n argument  

termin wurde mündlich als max. bestätigt. koblenzer jungs: wenn das nur tricky war, um die teuren bomber loszuwerden, gibts ärger.

ansonsten freu ich mich riesig auf den brenner!! 

hat jemand echte eigene erfahrungen mit dem teil??


----------



## para1236 (20. Mai 2008)

JAAAAAAAA!!!!

Schluss mit Warten. Mein Torque FR7 ist jetzt da.  

Und Tschuß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippilotta13 (20. Mai 2008)

und meins noch nicht verschickt. es steht da auf der laderampe und ist bestimmt genauso traurig wie ich, dass es noch nicht bei mir ist...


----------



## longtom76 (20. Mai 2008)

Hi,

habe noch ein WXC 4.0, Größe S in Snow Flake White bestellt:

--> ausverkauft!    


Wir haben gerade Mitte/Ende Mai und es sind schon wieder zig Bikes ausverkauft - will Canyon nicht mehr Geld verdienen?   

Gruß Tom


----------



## Syncros83 (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte eben auch mal bei Canyon angerufen bzgl. des Yellowstone 4.0 

Daraufhin wurde mir gesagt, dass die erst wieder gegen Juli eine neue Lieferung bekommen !

Somit haben ich meine Kaufabsichten für das Yellowstone endgültig beigelegt.


----------



## pippilotta13 (21. Mai 2008)

Das letzte Rad dieses Montageschwungs ist auf dem Postweg. Seit gestern! Ich hoff, es kommt spätestens am Samstag zu mir... 
Länger hier sitzen kann ich aber auch echt nicht mehr!
Bald hört ihr wieder von mir....


----------



## gardo (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wie lange hat bei euch der Versand per DHL gedauert?
Montag morgen ist mein Bike laut Canyon versand worden und am selbigen Tag konnte ich dem Tracking bei DHL auch folgende Nachricht entnehmen:

_Status:      Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Status von:     19.05.08 17:07
Vorgang:     Transport zum Zustell-Paketzentrum_

Seit dem hat sich leider nichts mehr getan.
Wie war das bei euch?


----------



## pippilotta13 (21. Mai 2008)

bei mir fehlt der link, um die tracking nummer einzugeben. wenn ichs direkt bei dhl eingeb, steht da, keine information verfügbar.
habt ihr ne idee????


----------



## Astaroth (21. Mai 2008)

gardo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie lange hat bei euch der Versand per DHL gedauert?
> Montag morgen ist mein Bike laut Canyon versand worden und am selbigen Tag konnte ich dem Tracking bei DHL auch folgende Nachricht entnehmen:
> ...



Also bei mir waren die Bikes immer am nächsten Tag bei mir


----------



## Newmi (21. Mai 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> bei mir fehlt der link, um die tracking nummer einzugeben. wenn ichs direkt bei dhl eingeb, steht da, keine information verfügbar.
> habt ihr ne idee????



War bei mir genauso!
Durchs übertragen ins Outlook ist der Link flöten gegangen, und die TrackingNr. hat nicht gepasst über DHL.de!

Als ich am nächsten morgen bei Canyon anrufen wollte, zwecks der TrackingNr. hatte die Post das Paket schon geliefert!


----------



## zweizueins (21. Mai 2008)

wenn nur endlich diese e-mail kommen würde .... *wait*


----------



## rossecat (21. Mai 2008)

heul ich warte auch vergeblich auf die email. So ein Frust immer mit dieser malefix VORFREUDE!!!!!! Hätte ich das Radl bloss nicht bestellt!!!hihihöhöhö
2005 hats supra schnell geklappt mit meinem nerve mr8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippilotta13 (21. Mai 2008)

Mein Rad ist auf dem Weg zum Zulieferdienst... Sprich, es kommt bestimmt am Freitag!  Falls nicht, geh ich jetzt erstmal vier Tage klettern und freu mich auf Montag und kann endlich durch den Wald bolzen!


----------



## savenation (22. Mai 2008)

Nach ca. 3 ewigen Wochen habe ich mein Bike auch in die Schweiz geliefert erhalten, war ursprünglich als ExpressBike deklariert, über die Grenzen hats wohl dann doch etwas länger als 3 Tage gedauert .
Nerve AM 9.0:






Der erste Ritt gestern war trotz Regen schon ganz vielversprechend... freue mich aufs Weekend


----------



## Calli Potter (22. Mai 2008)

Nice nice nice!! Dann wünsche ich dir mal noch viel Spaß mit deinem neuem Bike und verabschiede dich aus dem Wartezimmer  Meiner einer muss noch Kaffee aufsetzten für die 28-29KW


----------



## longtom76 (22. Mai 2008)

savenation schrieb:


> Nach ca. 3 ewigen Wochen habe ich mein Bike auch in die Schweiz geliefert erhalten, war ursprünglich als ExpressBike deklariert, über die Grenzen hats wohl dann doch etwas länger als 3 Tage gedauert .
> Nerve AM 9.0:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte gedacht in der Schweiz werden die Bikes ohne Canyon Schriftzug ausgeliefert, da der Name bereits geschützt war.  

Gruß Tom


----------



## Canyon-Paul (22. Mai 2008)

Also die weißen Felgen sind ja echt der Hammer mit dem schwarzen Rahmen =)


----------



## faktotum (22. Mai 2008)

faktotum schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch zufällig mein Bike bekommen?! -> Spectral AX 7.0
> Warte schon seit 8. April, d.h. seit 4 Wochen auf mein EXPRESSBIKE!
> Die letzte Aussage von Canyon war, dass es noch nicht verschickt wurde, da sie es nicht mehr finden können!!!
> Da kommt einen der "Mountainbike Versendertest" nur wie Spot und Hohn vor!



Nach einem Monat ist mein Expressbike doch noch gekommen!
Ein seltenes "Spectral-Bild" im Forum!


----------



## Khost (22. Mai 2008)

Sooo, endlich! Heute morgen hats geklingelt! 
habs grad zusammengebaut und gleich gehts ab in wald 








so glücklich ich auch bin hab ich trotzdem was zu meckern. am rahmen waren kratzer was wirklich nicht sein darf ! 









anscheinend hatte der monteur einen scheiss tag aber sowas kann man dann doch nicht losschicken oder? das schaltwerk läuft auch nicht ganz paralel mit dem zahnkranz... naja, das bekommt man schon eingestellt aber das mit dem lack is echt ärgerlich !


----------



## Calli Potter (22. Mai 2008)

Also sowas müsste doch in der Endkontrolle doch auffallen in meinen Augen!! Würde ich auch mal melden bei denen.

Aus dem Grund werde ich auch mein Bike vor Ort abholen gehen. Naja, für mich ist Koblenz auch nicht weit


----------



## gonzo63 (22. Mai 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Also sowas müsste doch in der Endkontrolle doch auffallen in meinen Augen!! Würde ich auch mal melden bei denen.



Hallo...

.. hab mein Torque FR 8.0 seit etwas über einer Woche. Wurde die falsche Gabel verbaut (siehe Thread: ..falsche Gabel am Torque)... hätte ansich auch auffallen müßen !

.. über die Macken im Lack etc. wäre ich auch nicht erfreut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## savenation (22. Mai 2008)

@longtom
ja, eingentlich schon, aber der COAST Aufkleber, der den Canyon - Schriftzug überdeckte, war nicht gerade der Burner... 

Auch der Bikekarton ("Bikeguard") war getarnt, wer hätte da gedacht, dass da ein Canyon - Bike drin sein soll: ;-)


----------



## pippilotta13 (22. Mai 2008)

Seit wann wird denn am feiertag ausgeliefert?


----------



## zweizueins (22. Mai 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> Seit wann wird denn am feiertag ausgeliefert?



genau da gleiche hatte ich mich auch gefragt!


----------



## Pitchshifter (22. Mai 2008)

Kann mich nun endlich mit kleiner Verspätung (Grund war das Sunn Testbike) verabschieden.
*Das Warten hat sich gelohnt !!!*


*Mein "Tagebuch":*
Canyon Torque / ES 7.0 / M / weiß
Bestellt => Mitte Jänner / Montagetermin => "ab KW 19/20"
In KW 17 erhielt ich die Rechnung ... mein Bike ist versandfertig .
2 Wochen früher als geplant ... super von Canyon, konnte es nicht glauben ...
die EU Überweisung dauerte dafür ewig (WE & Feiertag & Bankwesen => ) ...
In KW 19 wurde das Bike am Montag zu Mittag verschickt ...
4 Tage später, also am Do. war das Bike da (in Wien) !!!

Canyon & Post => 


Größe M passt super bei 178 / 84 cm
Es ist sehr verspielt und *ich würde es mir wieder kaufen!*
Richtig gefahren wird das Torque erst jetzt, weil ich das Sunn Testbike noch bis zuletzt auskosten wollte, danke an dieser Stelle an bikestore.cc in Graz!


Anbei ein paar Fotos für die Wartenden ...


----------



## longtom76 (23. Mai 2008)

savenation schrieb:


> @longtom
> ja, eingentlich schon, aber der COAST Aufkleber, der den Canyon - Schriftzug überdeckte, war nicht gerade der Burner...
> 
> Auch der Bikekarton ("Bikeguard") war getarnt, wer hätte da gedacht, dass da ein Canyon - Bike drin sein soll: ;-)



Ist ja witzig - also mehr eine Proforma-Aktion von Canyon...

Nettes Bike!  

Gruß Tom


----------



## longtom76 (23. Mai 2008)

Khost schrieb:


> Sooo, endlich! Heute morgen hats geklingelt!
> habs grad zusammengebaut und gleich gehts ab in wald
> 
> 
> ...




Echt übel. Da wartet man so lange auf sein Bike und dann sowas...

Die Farbe kommt auf deinem Bild echt gut!  

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (23. Mai 2008)

pippilotta13 schrieb:


> Seit wann wird denn am feiertag ausgeliefert?


 
Mensch, Fronleichnam ist kein bundesweiter Feiertag...


----------



## Khost (23. Mai 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Echt übel. Da wartet man so lange auf sein Bike und dann sowas...
> 
> Die Farbe kommt auf deinem Bild echt gut!
> 
> Gruß Tom



jo danke! das rot ist in echt viel matter als es auf der canyon hp ausschaut. wegen den kratzern werd ich denen wohl noch ne mail schicken aber nachdem ich gestern gefahren bin will ich es bloß nicht wieder hergeben   einfach nur geil!
achja, hab vergessen mich zu verabschieden hier. viel spass noch beim warten euch allen und macht euch auf was gefasst ! (hoffentlich ohne kratzer)    CIAO!


----------



## zweizueins (23. Mai 2008)

> viel spass noch beim warten euch allen und macht euch auf was gefasst ! (hoffentlich ohne kratzer) CIAO!




WAAAAAAAAH ! ich halts nicht mehr aus !


----------



## Kasinx (23. Mai 2008)

YYYEEEEAAHHHH!
Gehe gleich zur Post und hohle das DING ab. Mit Schweizer Zoll 11 Tage (Outlet-Bike) finde ich nicht schlecht.
Hab aber jetzt ein wenig Bammel vor verdeckten Schäden (immerhin Outlet), aber sollte ja geprüft sein.
Und ich bin jetzt schon am Kotzen, wenn ich nur an die COAST Aufkleber denke.

Ciao, muß noch in` Wald!!

BEN


----------



## dasLasso (23. Mai 2008)

dasLasso schrieb:


> hi zusammen, habe mich ja gestern noch weiter unten zu Canyon (Erfahrungen) ausgelassen. wollte das AM 6, alles weg und so weiter und ....
> 
> bin dann mal anders vorgegangen und hab die x-press-b selektiert auf grösse XL und n paar lieferzeiten gecheckt.
> 
> ...



... Email bekommen: kann ich morgen abholen! Ja Leut


----------



## Kasinx (23. Mai 2008)

ES ist DA:

Ich bin ja froh, daß die Aufkleber superleicht abzuziehen waren. Jetzt isses wieder gut.

Übrigens als ich eben in der Sihlpost in Zürich war hätten die mein Paket fast mit einem andern "bikeguard" von Canyon verwechselt.

Wer ist denn der glückliche Besitzer? Melde dich mal, sonst fährt man sich doch über den Weg.

Hab` das Auspacken zelebriert wie Weihnachten, es roch sooo gut und fühlt sich soo zart an, und es geht sooo geil ab.

....... Ich nehme es aber nicht mit ins Bett, das ist schon besetzt.

So jetzt verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer!! War ja nur ein kurzes Vergnügen!


----------



## BigRouven (24. Mai 2008)

savenation schrieb:


> @longtom
> ja, eingentlich schon, aber der COAST Aufkleber, der den Canyon - Schriftzug überdeckte, war nicht gerade der Burner...
> 
> Auch der Bikekarton ("Bikeguard") war getarnt, wer hätte da gedacht, dass da ein Canyon - Bike drin sein soll: ;-)





du hast einen gebrauchten bikeguard anscheinend bekommen....


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. Mai 2008)

...soooo, ich kann mich auch schon wieder aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Yellowstone 4.0 "Horny"  Yellow gestern (24.05) in Koblenz abgeholt nachdem ich telefonisch benachrichtigt wurde das es fertig ist. Bestellt habe ich es vor Ort am 28.04. Ursprünglich war der Liefertermin auf KW24/25 (9.-21.6) angepeilt. Super das es jetzt schneller ging.  

Der Anruf ereilte mich gestern auf einer Tour... noch 45km von zuhause entfernt.  Mit ordentlich Gas auf dem alten Bike und anschließend auf der B9 (... Führerschein ist wieder erwarten noch in meinem Besitz   ) habe ich es dann gerade noch so um 5 vor sieben in den 'Laden' geschafft.  

Bild kommt später.

Gruß


----------



## new_man (24. Mai 2008)

CANYON XC7.0 ist da!!!
- Bestellt am 02.05. als EXPRESS BIKE
- dann bei CANYON verloren gegangen (s. Link)
- Am 23.05 war's dann da und zusammen gebaut

Mein Tip, wenn's Probleme gibt:
- häufiger mal anrufen, bei den vielen Mitarbeitern den Kompetenten finden
- Namen merken und immer wieder diesen MA verlangen
- der ruft dann sogar zurück und es wird so verbindlicher

Ich habe heute erste Tour gemacht: auf einer Haustour war ich 5 Minuten schneller als sonst (1:02).  
- XC7 geht wirklich gut. Großer Gang könnte etwas länger sein.
- Geometrie ist gelungen: habe L bei 183cm
- Optisch macht XT mehr her als die SRAM, trotzdem top Schaltung
- Dosierbarkeit der Formula bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist super (der Sound dabei auch  )
- "Flirren" der Formula bei Verwindung geht gerade noch
- ProPedal-Systems funktioniert und braucht man auch


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Mai 2008)

Ach wie schön. Ich bin ja mal gespannt auf die Kommentare zur Lenkertasche.

Im Ernst, da sieht man doch den Vorderreifen nicht mehr. Technische Trails sind damit wohl kaum drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Mai 2008)

Warum ist das Oberrohr bei den XCs nicht so abgesenkt wie bei den ES/AM?


----------



## new_man (24. Mai 2008)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan


> Ach wie schön. Ich bin ja mal gespannt auf die Kommentare zur Lenkertasche.
> 
> Im Ernst, da sieht man doch den Vorderreifen nicht mehr. Technische Trails sind damit wohl kaum drin.



Die Tasche ist halt übrig vom Trekking-Rad und Rucksack mag' ich nicht.
Auf den hiesigen Strecken habe ich damit kein Problem. Gardasee und TREMA auf Schotter rauf wird es mir zeigen... 

@SamyRSJ4
ES/AM sind danmit wohl kompakter und steifer.


----------



## DoubleU (24. Mai 2008)

new_man schrieb:


> Die Tasche ist halt übrig vom Trekking-Rad und Rucksack mag' ich nicht.
> Auf den hiesigen Strecken habe ich damit kein Problem. Gardasee und TREMA auf Schotter rauf wird es mir zeigen...


 
Aber laß dich nicht von den Style-Carabinieri erwischen!


----------



## mweis (24. Mai 2008)

sagt mal rentiert sich der aufpreis von 500 euro vom Nerve AM 7 auf AM 8?


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. Mai 2008)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> ...soooo, ich kann mich auch schon wieder aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Yellowstone 4.0 "Horny"  Yellow gestern (24.05) in Koblenz abgeholt nachdem ich telefonisch benachrichtigt wurde das es fertig ist. Bestellt habe ich es vor Ort am 28.04. Ursprünglich war der Liefertermin auf KW24/25 (9.-21.6) angepeilt. Super das es jetzt schneller ging.
> 
> Der Anruf ereilte mich gestern auf einer Tour... noch 45km von zuhause entfernt.  Mit ordentlich Gas auf dem alten Bike und anschließend auf der B9 (... Führerschein ist wieder erwarten noch in meinem Besitz   ) habe ich es dann gerade noch so um 5 vor sieben in den 'Laden' geschafft.
> 
> ...



...so bin doch wieder zurück im Wartezimmer.  Der Spaß dauerte gerade mal 50m (kein Scherz!). Dann kam mir ein Plastikkäppchen vom unteren Ende der Gabel entgegen gefallen - auf Nachbars Hofeinfahrt. Als ich es wieder anstecken wollte (Nanu, woher kommt das Teil.... ?), ist mir aufgefallen das die Rock Shox Tora dort Öl verliert. Und nicht gerade zu knapp. Da bei Canyon gestern telefonisch keiner mehr erreichbar war (Samstags offenbar grundsätzlich nicht  ) bin ich in der Canyon Werkstatt vorbei gefahren (die hat wiederum Samstags auf). Kurze Diagnose des freundlichen Mitarbeiters in der Werkstatt: Definitiv was nicht in Ordnung, wirklich sehr ungewöhnlich. Zunächst stand im Raum mir ein neues Rad zu besorgen... Blick in den Computer.... Da aber erst wieder im Juli lieferbar nicht möglich bzw. nicht im Interesse von Canyon (und mir natürlich auch nicht!!!) mich so lange warten zu lassen. Ersatzgabeln wären aber auch keine da (  ). Man würde sich "schnellstmöglich" um eine Lösung kümmern und mir bescheid geben wie es weiter geht. 

Ich bin mal gespannt. Ich hoffe der Hauseigene Canyon BWL'er hat nicht in der 'Service-Ecke' den Rot-Stift zu sehr angespitzt gehabt.


Gruß

P.s. Wieso muss immer mir so etwas passieren. Das ist doch zum Mäuse melken.


----------



## zweizueins (25. Mai 2008)

bitter!!!!! aber zusammen wartet sich es doch viel einfacher, hehe  hoff das mein bike, wenn es denn kommt, weder kratzer hat noch auseinander fällt. kommt ja scheinbar öfters vor.


----------



## DaBot (26. Mai 2008)

Es steht bereit!! YEHAAAAAAAA!!   Mittwoch wirds abgeholt


----------



## Pato (26. Mai 2008)

Mein Yellowstone 5.0 ist jetzt auch da - und das 3 Wochen früher als erwartet  
Fährt sich super und passt wie angegossen. Heute Abend kanns losgehen....


----------



## Astaroth (26. Mai 2008)

Sind schon 08er FRX ausgeliefert worden?

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (26. Mai 2008)

Ja, irgendjeman hatte schon eins gezeigt...


----------



## zweizueins (26. Mai 2008)

YESSS!



> Ihr Auftrag ist soeben unserem Logistikdienstleister übergeben worden.



  und auch noch geiles wetter angesagt die nächsten tage !!!


----------



## spinnin (29. Mai 2008)

wann läutet es endlich an der tüüüüüürrrrrrrrr 

bike (stitched) wird heute oder morgen da sein; unbegründeter Lieferverzug 2 Wochen!


----------



## Calli Potter (29. Mai 2008)

Bekommt man da noch Post per Email oder über die normale Post wenn das Bike fertig ist?? Weil ich gehe meins nach Koblenz abholen


----------



## spinnin (29. Mai 2008)

normalerweise bekommt man eine automatisch generierte benachrichtigung,  dass das bike versendet wird. bei abholung musst du wohl am hörer hängen und dort immer wieder anrufen, denke ich - bin mir aber nciht sicher.


----------



## DaBot (29. Mai 2008)

Ne, bekommste ne Nachricht dass du es holen kannst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukaszeidler (29. Mai 2008)

SOOO ich verabschiede mich weil mein ich mein Fahrrad jetzt schon seit Samstag hab aber noch keine Zeit gehabt ihr rein zu schreiben =) aber ich sag euch "warten lohnt sich" 
wer bilder will soll mich anmailen ([email protected])


----------



## Calli Potter (29. Mai 2008)

Schon wieder einer der uns hier verlässt. Bei mir dauert es noch!!! Weis nicht was ich solange machen soll, außer Biken


----------



## DaBot (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hol meins morgen


----------



## babau (30. Mai 2008)

Mein AM 5.0 in schwarz ist auch da seit gestern...  eine bombe ,sieht super aus und fährt sich noch besser!!!  Adio Wartezimmer


----------



## Chris360 (30. Mai 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Ich hol meins morgen



Jetzt sag noch dass dein Torque weiß ist und Du einen silbernen Golf IV fährst, dann hab ich dich vorhin schrauben gesehen


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Mai 2008)

... so mein Yellowstone 4.0 ist nun auch wieder da. Die Gabel wurde noch 2x getauscht. Offenbar hat sich bei Rockshox in ein Los Tora 302 ein Produktionsfehler eingeschlichen (!), wie mir auch von http://www.kalnai.at/ am Tel. bestätigt wurde. Wobei die erste Gabel deutlich undichter war als die zweite. Nunja, am Donnerstag bin ich dann gegen Mittag nochmal kurzfristig nach telefonischer Absprache nach Koblenz und habe solange im 'Bistro' bei Canyon gewartet bis alles fertig war. Echt angenehme Mitarbeiter dort. Langweilig wurde es jedenfalls nicht.   Die Werkstatt ist echt auf Zack und so hat es nicht lang gedauert.   Habe dann erstmal eine gemütlich Probefahrt die Mosel lang zum Deutschen Eck gemacht. Gabel (die dritte) nach wie vor noch dicht (staubtrocken) heute morgen auch noch. Super. so solls sein  Hoffentlich bleibt es auch so. Kann mich an dieser Stelle auch nur nochmal für das entgegenkommen von Canyon bedanken und das so kurzfristig und pragmatisch die Sache mit einer neuen Gabel behoben werden konnte. Kann euch definitiv nur weiter empfehlen! Nicht nachlassen    

Bild (noch mit Schwalbe Albert):






Das Gelb finde ich nach wie vor einfach klasse. Bisschen CFK musste auch sein, daher der Flaschenhalter von Tune.    

Achso, Ja ja,... die Schnellspanner werden schon 'richtig' ausgerichtet. War nur kurzfristig fürs Photo.

Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar Stunden beständiges Wetter.  


Gruß


----------



## DaBot (31. Mai 2008)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Jetzt sag noch dass dein Torque weiß ist und Du einen silbernen Golf IV fährst, dann hab ich dich vorhin schrauben gesehen



Ja, das war ich, ist ja lustig. Was hast du gemacht, waren ja nicht so viele Leute da...

BTW: Canyon ist ja sooo geil, wie eigentlich jeder Bikeshop völlig verpeilt   Wollt mein Bike holen, dann haben sie es erstmal nicht gefunden, dann mussten sie es neu montieren weil es die falsche Farbe hatte, dann haben sie vergessen ne neue Feder rein zu machen und dann musste noch die Rechnung geändert werden... War mehr als zwei Stunden da   Aber egal, so schlimm fand ichs nicht, scheint alles zu passen und ich hatte es nicht eilig


----------



## Sandman633 (31. Mai 2008)

Nachdem wir heute das WXC5.0 von Frau Sandman633 geholt haben (bei dem Schxx-Wetter), verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer.

Bis zum nächsten Canyon...

Greetz Sandman633


----------



## Chris360 (31. Mai 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Ja, das war ich, ist ja lustig. Was hast du gemacht, waren ja nicht so viele Leute da...



Das wirklich Lustige daran ist ja, dass ich dich einmal bei Canyon gesehen hab und dann später noch bei dir zu Hause   

Bin in Richtung Westerbach/Kronberger Hang gefahren mit meinem alten Hardtail...


----------



## moloko-c (31. Mai 2008)

savenation schrieb:


> Nach ca. 3 ewigen Wochen habe ich mein Bike auch in die Schweiz geliefert erhalten, war ursprünglich als ExpressBike deklariert, über die Grenzen hats wohl dann doch etwas länger als 3 Tage gedauert .
> Nerve AM 9.0:
> 
> 
> ...



Das schönste Canyon das es gibt! Zum Niederknien  ...

Mit ner Formula the One wäre die Optik perfekt  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (31. Mai 2008)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Das wirklich Lustige daran ist ja, dass ich dich einmal bei Canyon gesehen hab und dann später noch bei dir zu Hause
> 
> Bin in Richtung Westerbach/Kronberger Hang gefahren mit meinem alten Hardtail...



Bist du direkt durch Niehö gefahren als ichs ausgeladen hab? Oder auf der Gass? Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## Tommy320is (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

für mich hat das Warten ein Ende. 
Ich war heute nach Bonn und hab für für meine Freundin und mich jeweils das Radon QLT Race 6.0 geholt.
Ich hatte ursprünglich 2x das Nerve XC 6.0 bestellt.
Es werden also nun 2 xc frei ;-) 
Werd meine Bestellung die Tage stornieren.
Ich war positiv überrascht über H&S in Bonn. 
Teile und Räder zu super Preisen und Verpflegung inklusive. Da kann sich Canyon ne Scheibe abschneiden.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## chaz (31. Mai 2008)

Tommy320is schrieb:


> und Verpflegung inklusive...



Die hatten heute Jubiläum...


----------



## Tommy320is (31. Mai 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> Die hatten heute Jubiläum...



Genau, deswegen hab ich auch die Reise nach Bonn angetreten.
Verplegung war beim Kaufpreis enthalten, super Buffet und Getränke.


----------



## MieMaMeise (31. Mai 2008)

chaz schrieb:


> Die hatten heute Jubiläum...


Und es war schön voll -.- Ablauf klappte aber Reibungslos war auch sehr überrascht!


----------



## Tommy320is (31. Mai 2008)

Ja, war sehr voll - bisschen Zeit musste man schon mit bringen.
Und fahren dürften wir auch mit den Rädern


----------



## MieMaMeise (31. Mai 2008)

Trotz regen? Oha hätte ich nicht gedacht. An anderen Tagen sind die da etwas penibler... dann viel Spass mit den neuen Bikes!


----------



## Tommy320is (31. Mai 2008)

Ich war früh an, da wars noch trocken.
Morgen werden die Bikes getestet.

Gruß


----------



## Chris360 (31. Mai 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Bist du direkt durch Niehö gefahren als ichs ausgeladen hab? Oder auf der Gass? Wo wohnst du denn?



Jo, bin direkt durch Niehö durch vom Feld oben bei dir die Straße runter zu den Tennisplätzen und dann über den Westerbach zum Kronberger Hang.  

Dein Bike sieht jedenfalls richtig gut aus, hoffentlich fährt es sich auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (1. Juni 2008)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Jo, bin direkt durch Niehö durch vom Feld oben bei dir die Straße runter zu den Tennisplätzen und dann über den Westerbach zum Kronberger Hang.
> 
> Dein Bike sieht jedenfalls richtig gut aus, hoffentlich fährt es sich auch so.



Sehr witzig   Was hast du in Koblenz gemacht? Bist du im Taunus unterwegs?


----------



## Chris360 (1. Juni 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Sehr witzig   Was hast du in Koblenz gemacht? Bist du im Taunus unterwegs?



Hab mir ein paar Fahrräder angeschaut. War gestern noch in Oberursel bei Citybike oder wie der Laden heißt, da waren ein paar nette Centurions ausgestellt. Ich habe noch keinen Händler gefunden, der Simplon führt.  

Bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Mountainbike für nächste Saison, da ich erst 17 bin und noch sparen muss.  
Bei meinem alten MTB (Hardtail  ) ist jetzt auch noch das Tretlager kaputt, aber diese Saison muss es noch halten.

Ja, ich fahre auch (meistens am Wochenende) im Taunus. Meistens über Hohemark und Fuchstanz zum Großen Feldberg oder über Mammolshain-Königstein und dann eben ein bisschen im Taunus.
Aber mit dem alten Hardtail kommt da eben nicht die richtige Freude auf.  

Chris


----------



## DaBot (1. Juni 2008)

Warste schon beim HiBike? Spezi hat ja auch n paar günstigere Modelle... Hat dir bei Canyon was zugesagt?

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Taunus...


----------



## Chris360 (1. Juni 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Warste schon beim HiBike? Spezi hat ja auch n paar günstigere Modelle... Hat dir bei Canyon was zugesagt?



Wo ist denn HiBike? Ich kenn noch den Brügelmann in Bad Soden, der hat ein paar Cubes da rumstehen und Fahrrad Freund in Hofheim, der hat ne recht gute Auswahl.

Bei Canyon sagen mir schon einige Modelle zu, zum Beispiel das Nerve AM 6.0 für 1800 EUR oder das XC 5.0 für knapp 1500 EUR.
Ich bin halt bei Canyon noch ein wenig zurückhaltend weil ich ja für Inspektionen, Wartungsarbeiten an den Bremsen, Gabel etc. immer nach Koblenz müsste, so erzählte man es mir zumindest in einem anderen Forum.




DaBot schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Taunus...



Ich erkenn dich ja an deinem Bike   
Fährste mit dem Torque auch Uphill oder möglichst nur Downhill? Fährste mitm Bus ab Hohemark aufn Feldberg?


Chris


----------



## DaBot (1. Juni 2008)

HiBike ist in Kronberg, hat alles, super sortiert... Schau mal http://www.hibike.de

Wollt mit dem Tork auch bergauf fahren, sonst wärs ja doof, und gehen wirds auch   Der Bus nimmt leider keine Bikes mit, sonst würd ich ihn nehmen


----------



## Raptus (2. Juni 2008)

Sodele, jetzt gehöre ich auch zum erlauchten Kreis der Wartenden. Naja, eigentlich nur meine Freundin, denn ich hab kein AM in L mehr bekommen 
Sie hat zumindest ein AM 6.0 in S ergattert, angeblich das letzte was es gab. Liefertermin vermutlich Mitte Juli. Meine letzte Hoffnung ist jetzt der Outlet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinnin (3. Juni 2008)

Für die Ösis im Wartezimmer - Wenn dort steht, Sendung in Auslieferung, dann heißt es noch lange nicht, dass du die nächte Person in der Kette bist. Auslieferung heißt, dass es mal an die Zentrale Stelle, genannt Verteilerzentrum, kommt, dann an eine Zustellbasis, dann bei dem Satz "Sendung in Zustellung" kann man sich ein wenig freuen (hoffe ich),weil das Bike nochimmer nicht da ist. 

Das schlimmste bei der Österreichischen Post ist: Ich habe ca. 5 mal mit der Post telefoniert, und sie konnten mir keine weiteren Information geben. Daraufhin konnte ich aber beim besten Willen nicht Nörgeln, oder die Posterangestellten zur Sau machen... weil sie ALLLLE soooo übertrieben nett sind... echt irre! 

Anyway sollte mein Bike tatsächlich heute ankommen, dann kann ich endlich wieder schlafen. Fotos folgend natürlich... 

Sendungsverlauf
Status 	PLZ 	Datum / Uhrzeit
Sendungsannahme im Ausland 	NEUWIE 	26.05.08 16:37
Sendung wurde ins Ausland weitergeleitet 	DENUEB 	27.05.08 01:56
Sendung ist in Österreich eingetroffen 	4000 	28.05.08 03:53
Sendung ist in Auslieferung 	4000 	28.05.08 03:53
Sendung ist im Verteilzentrum 	1005 	30.05.08 00:14
Sendung ist in Zustellung 	1724 	03.06.08 08:13


ps. ich hab noch keinen namen für mein bike! wie wärs mit OSAMA, oder XERXES ;-)


----------



## Gibson (3. Juni 2008)

hi spinnin!

mit welchem zustelldienst wird dein bike verschickt? 

mein grand canyon 7.0 soll mit dhl kommen. aktueller stand:

Status von: 02.06.08 09:03 
Vorgang: Sendung ist im Zielland eingetroffen


----------



## spinnin (3. Juni 2008)

also wenn du in österreich bist, dann wird zwar dein bike in Deutschland mit DHL geschickt, wird aber in Österreich der Post übergeben. 

Ruf jetzt bei Canyon an und bitte um die Trackingnummer. Canyon wird zwar sagen, dass man mit der Trackingnummer nur in Deutschland verfolgen kann, nur stimmt das nicht. Du gibst die Trackingnummer einfach bei http://www.post.at ein.

Ich schätze du musst mit einer ganze Woche noch rechnen.

LG


----------



## spinnin (3. Juni 2008)

Ach und zu meinem Bike: Ist zar angekommen, aber da ich umbaue, bin ich draufgekommen, dass Canyon leider bei Stichted niergends vermerkt hat, dass die Gabel Steckachse hat. Deshalb kann ich mein Bike noch nicht fertig bauen. Schätze es dauert noch ein/zwei wochen, bis ich die richtige VR Felge finde. Bissi ärgerlich, aber so ist es halt.


----------



## Gibson (4. Juni 2008)

Mein Bike ist gestern gekommen! Leider hat es geregnet


----------



## j0hns3n (4. Juni 2008)

Mein Fahrrad Canyon Torque FRX soll nun auch endlich kommen nachdem es drei wochen überfällig war und sich keiner gemeldet hat was da los ist.
Jetzt hat mir ein Mitarbeiter geschrieben ist fertig montiert und verlässt in Kürze das Haus. Ein anderer Mitarbeiter hat mir geschrieben, dass die Versandbestätigung im Laufe der Woche kommt.Also muss es ja bald da sein hoffe ich.


----------



## bergziege99 (4. Juni 2008)

hab mich gestern bei der Hotline von Canyon "beraten" lassen. Auffällig war, das trotz Hinweis auf meinen Zieleinsatzbereich "All-Montain" ausschließlich Nerve XC angeboten wurde und dies das Bike auch für den AM Bereich sei - v.a. weil das XC bergauf einen Gewichtsvorteil hat. 

Auf meine direkte Frage nach dem Nerve AM wurde mir schließlich mitgeteilt, dass diese Reihe für 2008 total ausverkauft ist - und ich bis 2009 warten müßte...Die Frage ist wie neutral berät ein Verkäufer, wenn er die Alternative (Nerve AM) aktuell nicht mehr anbieten kann...


----------



## Median (4. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich komm dann auch mal wieder stellvertretend ins Wartezimmer zurÃ¼ck.
Hatten vor zwei Wochen ja die Zusage gehabt, das Rad zwei Tage spÃ¤ter abzuholen. Nur wurde das Rad dann nicht gefunden, als wir dort waren, was natÃ¼rlich schon doof war.

Naja, das Geld war ja bar dabei, das Rad sollte am Montag gefunden werden und kostenfrei versendet werden, so haben wir dann auch schonmal bezahlt.

Eine Woche spÃ¤ter vor zwei Tagen wurde es gefunden. Bezahlung stand aber wohl noch aus. Anruf gestern: âHaben schon bezahltâ mit der Antwort man sieht es im System, aber weil Rad nicht gefunden und dann Retour usw. ist die Bezahlung nicht auf den neuen Auftrag umgebucht. WÃ¼rde sofort, persÃ¶nlich erledigt. 

Heute immer noch nicht umgebucht... 
Vielleicht gibts ja ne Trinkflasche umsonst


----------



## Median (5. Juni 2008)

Immerhin habe ich jetzt die definitive Zusage, dass das Geld richtig verbucht wurde.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juni 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Wollt mit dem Tork auch bergauf fahren, sonst wärs ja doof, und gehen wirds auch   Der Bus nimmt leider keine Bikes mit, sonst würd ich ihn nehmen




Torque macht sich im Taunus super  hätte ich selbst nicht so erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (5. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Torque macht sich im Taunus super  hätte ich selbst nicht so erwartet



Dann sollten wir uns mal begegenen!   Torks vereinigt euch!


----------



## Lumix81 (7. Juni 2008)

Zur Entlastung:
Das WXC 3.0 für meine Freundin ist gestern angekommen, musste zwar doch noch eine halbe Stunde schrauben bis wir ne Runde drehen konnten, aber das kann ich ja noch.

Dran war zusätzlich eine Poploc-Fernbedienung, ein Falschenhalter und an den Laufrädern Katzenaugen (alles nicht Standardausstattung, von daher i.O.).

Viel Erfolg beim warten weiterhin!

EDIT: ahh Auto-Login -> Median


----------



## j0hns3n (9. Juni 2008)

Hat einer ne Ahnung wie lange es dauert bis man sein Fahrrad hat wenn man die Versandbestätigung erhalten hat??


----------



## longtom76 (9. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand neue Infos bezüglich der Liefertermine der AM's, die für die zweite Juliwoche (28. KW) geplant waren.
Wollte telefonisch einmal nachfragen und bekomme leider niemanden an die Strippe...  

Hoffe der Termin wird eingehalten!

Gruß Tom 

P.S. Jetzt hat auch mein Hardtail ein paar Investitionen nötig: Kassette, Kette, 2x Nabe


----------



## lukaszeidler (9. Juni 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Hat jemand neue Infos bezüglich der Liefertermine der AM's, die für die zweite Juliwoche (28. KW) geplant waren.
> Wollte telefonisch einmal nachfragen und bekomme leider niemanden an die Strippe...
> 
> Hoffe der Termin wird eingehalten!
> ...




Ja ich hab meins schon bekommen und es war 28 KW geplant


----------



## Calli Potter (9. Juni 2008)

> Ja ich hab meins schon bekommen und es war 28 KW geplant



Was soll das denn nun heißen???

Habe auch eins für die KW 28-29 aber nur die Bestellbestätigung bekommen das es in der Zeit da sein wird. Hatte die letzte Woche nochmals was dazu bestellt (Ergon Enduro Griffe)

Soll das jetzt heißen das du deins jetzt schon hast???

Bitte um Antwort


----------



## lukaszeidler (9. Juni 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Was soll das denn nun heißen???
> 
> Habe auch eins für die KW 28-29 aber nur die Bestellbestätigung bekommen das es in der Zeit da sein wird. Hatte die letzte Woche nochmals was dazu bestellt (Ergon Enduro Griffe)
> 
> ...



Das soll heißen dass es jederzeit kommen kann.... meines sollte 28 KW kommen und ist aber schon in der 22 KW gekommen   also wird es sich bei dir nur noch um wenige tage handeln können


----------



## Calli Potter (9. Juni 2008)

lukaszeidler schrieb:


> Das soll heißen dass es jederzeit kommen kann.... meines sollte 28 KW kommen und ist aber schon in der 22 KW gekommen  also wird es sich bei dir nur noch um wenige tage handeln können



Schwör   

Das wäre mal ein Ding!! Was für ein AM Modell hast de dir denn genau geholt?? Und wann hast du deins bestellt??

Wäre doch mal Lustig wenn das doch noch früher kommen sollte


----------



## lukaszeidler (9. Juni 2008)

ich schwör 
ein AM 5.0 aber wann ich des bestellt hab weiß ich nimmer irgentwann nach  meiner Konfirmation...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longtom76 (9. Juni 2008)

lukaszeidler schrieb:


> Ja ich hab meins schon bekommen und es war 28 KW geplant



AM 5.0, Größe XL, knucklewhite ????????   --> das war meins!   

Wäre ja wirklich genial wenn zumindest der angepeilte Termin klappen würde!

Gruß Tom


----------



## lukaszeidler (9. Juni 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> AM 5.0, Größe XL, knucklewhite ????????   --> das war meins!
> 
> Wäre ja wirklich genial wenn zumindest der angepeilte Termin klappen würde!
> 
> Gruß Tom



ich hab des selbe auser die Größe da hab ich M


----------



## longtom76 (9. Juni 2008)

lukaszeidler schrieb:


> ich hab des selbe auser die Größe da hab ich M




Dann leider doch nicht meines - bei meinen 2 Metern Körpergröße ist mir M definitiv zu klein!  


Vielleicht bekommst du dein genaues Bestelldatum doch noch heraus - würde mich wirklich interessieren.

Viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Errungenschaft!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Maunzel (9. Juni 2008)

Hmm.... ich warte noch auf mein Am 7 in größe L und habe auch noch nichts weiteres gehört außer das es wohl in Kalenderwoche 27/28 fertig sein soll  

Mich würde es auch dringenst interessieren wie lange ich noch warten muss  

LG Marcel


----------



## MTBnoob (9. Juni 2008)

Habe mein AM 6.0 auch vor der Konfirmation im März bestellt, und KW 27/28 bekommen. Ich denke aber dass die paar Bikes die deutlich früher ausgeliefert wurden, nicht für alle gelten... Sonst hätte man ja was von Canyon gehört...
Aber hoffen tu ichs natürlich auch...
Habt ihr eigtl. ne Versandbestätigung bekommen? Das Geld lager ich nämlich noch net daheim, erst nach der Bestätigung...


----------



## Calli Potter (9. Juni 2008)

Ich gehe meins abholen nach Koblenz, denn Bargeld lacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longtom76 (10. Juni 2008)

MTBnoob schrieb:


> Habe mein AM 6.0 auch vor der Konfirmation im März bestellt, und KW 27/28 bekommen. Ich denke aber dass die paar Bikes die deutlich früher ausgeliefert wurden, nicht für alle gelten... Sonst hätte man ja was von Canyon gehört...
> Aber hoffen tu ichs natürlich auch...
> Habt ihr eigtl. ne Versandbestätigung bekommen? Das Geld lager ich nämlich noch net daheim, erst nach der Bestätigung...



Bisher habe ich nur die Bestellbestätigung mit dem voraussichtlichen Liefertermin bekommen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## No13 (10. Juni 2008)

Noch jemand, der auf sein XC wartet?
Ich habe ein XC 6.0 Größe L in schwarz geordert und bin über die geplante Montage in KW 23/24 informiert worden! Bin also noch voll im Soll, aber so geht's nicht weiter! Ich zucke bei jeder neuen email zusammen...


----------



## Maunzel (10. Juni 2008)

Jep, Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur die Bestätigung per Post bekommen mit dem vorraussichtlichen Termin....

Aber wenn soo viele Ihr Am schon früher bekommen kann man jaaa hoffen  

Wobei ich denke mal das wir wohl noch was warten dürfen  

Ps. Abholen ist auch viel Cooler


----------



## tr3ndy (10. Juni 2008)

Und tschüs!!

Hab' heute mein AM 5.0 in Koblenz abgeholt!  

Geiles Teil!

Wartezeit: 12. Januar - 10. Juni


----------



## ducke (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte nur bescheid geben das heute mein Grand Canyon 7.0 vor der haustür stand. kurze info zum zeitlichen verlauf 

29.05.08 bestellung expressbike
02.06.08 auftragsbestätigung
09.06.08 versandbenachrichtigung
10.06.08 bike bei mir @ home *g*

alles in allem kann ich mich nicht beschweren
so und nun bin ich hier auch wieder raus.
so long
manuel


----------



## moe0815 (10. Juni 2008)

so nun ziehe ich mal ne Nummer.....  

hab eins der letzen *Nerve AM 6.0 * bekommen, in Sand Blasted Anodized Black (XL) Voraussichtlicher  Liefertermin KW 29

wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Lieferzeiten passt das ca.?

Grüße Moe


----------



## j0hns3n (11. Juni 2008)

Mein Torque FRX 9.0 ist heute gekommen. Endlich nach langem Warten.


----------



## Astaroth (11. Juni 2008)

j0hns3n schrieb:


> Mein Torque FRX 9.0 ist heute gekommen. Endlich nach langem Warten.



Wo bleiben die Fotos und bestell dir gleich mal eine neue Befestigungsschraube für den Dämpfer


----------



## j0hns3n (11. Juni 2008)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Fotos und bestell dir gleich mal eine neue Befestigungsschraube für den Dämpfer



Warum ne neue Befestigungsschreube? Bilder Kommen noch.


----------



## longtom76 (11. Juni 2008)

moe0815 schrieb:


> so nun ziehe ich mal ne Nummer.....
> 
> hab eins der letzen *Nerve AM 6.0 * bekommen, in Sand Blasted Anodized Black (XL) Voraussichtlicher  Liefertermin KW 29
> 
> ...




Leider noch keine neuen Infos. Zum Glück gibt es die Fußball-EM...  

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (11. Juni 2008)

j0hns3n schrieb:


> Warum ne neue Befestigungsschreube? Bilder Kommen noch.



Warum kann ich dir sagen: weil sich die Schraube sehr leicht verbiegt und ich auf meine ca. 6-8 Wochen gewartet hab!


----------



## Karateflo83 (12. Juni 2008)

lukaszeidler schrieb:


> Ja ich hab meins schon bekommen und es war 28 KW geplant



Hi Leute,

da will ich mich auch mal in die Warteliste einschreiben... 
Hab das Nerve AM 8.0 am 15.05. direkt bei den Jungs in Koblenz nach der Probefahrt bestellt. War total begeistert von dem Teil , hatte seit Oktober letzten Jahres nichts vergleichbares gefunden-war also ziemlich lang auf der Suche...
Als Liefertermin wurde mir die KW 29 auf dem Bestätigungsausdruck angegeben.  Hoffentlich passt das auch! Laut Lieferzeitabfrage und diversen anderen Meinungen sind die AM 8.0 ja schon so gut wie ausverkauft.

Grüße aus dem Siegerland, Flo


----------



## moe0815 (12. Juni 2008)

Karateflo83 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> da will ich mich auch mal in die Warteliste einschreiben...
> Hab das Nerve AM 8.0 am 15.05. direkt bei den Jungs in Koblenz nach der Probefahrt bestellt. War total begeistert von dem Teil , hatte seit Oktober letzten Jahres nichts vergleichbares gefunden-war also ziemlich lang auf der Suche...
> ...



@ Flo 

ich warte auf ein AM 6.0 mit Liefertermin KW 29 
beide AMs mit LT  KW 29 könnte am fehlenden Rahmen liegen
so ziemlich alle AM's und ES's sind Ausverkauft  

Gruß Moe


----------



## steven69 (12. Juni 2008)

Hab ein ES 7.0 in schwarz bestellt, sollte eigentlich KW 23/24 geliefert werden. Heute kam die Info daß wichtige Komponenten erst in KW 25 geliefert werden    Hat jemand Erfahrung wie lang das dann noch dauert ??
Grüße Steve


----------



## No13 (12. Juni 2008)

steven69 schrieb:


> Hab ein ES 7.0 in schwarz bestellt, sollte eigentlich KW 23/24 geliefert werden. Heute kam die Info daß*wichtige Komponenten erst in KW 25 geliefert werden    Hat jemand Erfahrung wie lang das dann noch dauert ??
> Gr?eve



OH NEIN!    Das ist ja der Super-Gau!!! Mein XC soll ja, wie Dein ES, auch in KW 23/24 fertig werden! Wenn ich mir überlege was seine würde wenn ich jetzt noch länger warten muss/müsste...! Drück Dir die Daumen, dass es schnell geht...und hoffe für mich, dass ich mein XC vielleicht doch schon Samstag abholen kann!!!


----------



## steven69 (12. Juni 2008)

wann hast dus denn bestellt ? also ich erst am 20.05. das geht ja noch von der Wartezeit her. Aber ein bisl Frust kommt schon auf, denn der Juni geht rum wie nix - muß ja dann noch montiert werden, und versendet....und vielleicht kommen die fehlenden Hauptkomponenten ja erst KW 26.. oder,oder..dann kommen die Sommerferien.....


----------



## No13 (12. Juni 2008)

Ich habe am 20.03. bestellt!!! Ist also eine furchtbar lange Zeit her und allein die Möglichkeit jeden Augenblick die Mail zu bekommen, es sei fertig, macht mich "kirre"!


----------



## steven69 (12. Juni 2008)

Anrufen - dann weißt du es.......


----------



## No13 (12. Juni 2008)

Anrufen? Natürlich habe ich das schon getan! ;-)
Aber mir wird immer nur gesagt, sie informieren mich per mail wenn es fertig ist...! Genaues kann die Hotline nicht sagen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longbike (12. Juni 2008)

Ich warte auf mein Roadlite 5.0, Liefertermin ist vorraussichtlich KW 28/ KW 29, bin gespannt wanns kommt.

Hat zufällig einer ein Roadlite 5.0 in schwarz, wills mal auf einem Foto sehen


----------



## sirolo08 (13. Juni 2008)

Hier ein neuer gefrusteter Canyon XC Käufer !!

Ich habe am 15.05.2008 ein XC 5 bestellt mit dem voraussichtlichen
Liefertermin KW 24. Da ich in der KW 25 in den Urlaub fahre (und natürlich
das Bike gerne mitgenommen hätte) habe ich vorsorglich Anfang der KW23
angerufen und gefragt, ob denn das mit der KW24 auch klappt. Jo Jo hieß
es, alles im grünen Bereich. Als ich am Mittwoch noch kein Mail erhielt, hab
ich gleich nochmals bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt "klappt das mit der KW24 noch" ? Antwort: mit ihrem Bike ist zwar noch nichts passiert, aber dass geht alles ganz schnell bei uns und zu 90% ist das Bike am Samstag da, ich solle aber am Freitag früh vorsichthalber noch mal anrufen.
Heute früh angerufen - Aussage: die XC Bikes gehen erst nächste Woche raus, sind zwar fertig müssen aber noch disponiert werden und überhaupt DHL bla bla bla.
Darauf hin mein Angebot das Bike selbst abzuholen.
Nein, das macht alles noch komplizierter. Auftrag stornieren; Neuen Auftrag machen, also ne. (Das glaubst Du jetzt selbst nicht im ernst!)
Ich solle nicht den individuellen Fall betrachten, sondern es als eine Nummer von vielen betrachten, bei ihm komme sowas am Tag 20 mal vor.
Der Typ kann einem ja fast leid tun.
Ich konnte irgendwann das Geschwafel nicht mehr ertragen und habe den Auftrag storniert.
Fazit: Canyon baut echt geile Bikes, und man kann die Bikes auch 3 Wochen zur Probe fahren (wenn man denn eins bekommt) aber beim Händler um die Ecke wird man halt nicht wie eine Nummer behandelt.

Ich jedenfalls gehe jetzt um die Ecke und hol mir noch schnell ein CUBE.


----------



## Stompy (13. Juni 2008)

sirolo08 schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls gehe jetzt um die Ecke und hol mir noch schnell ein CUBE.



Da hast du aber sehr viel Glück, wenn du ein vernünftiges Cube "um die Ecke" bekommst.   Die Cubes (und Ghost und Bergamont) sind nämlich größtenteils entweder ausverkauft oder nicht lieferbar.

Aber man kann sich damit beruhigen, dass es im Auto und Motorradbereich auch nicht viel besser aussieht, mit Lieferzeiten und Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (13. Juni 2008)

Bitte keine Horrormeldungen mehr das die Bikes nicht rechtzeitig kommen... Auf meiner Bestellbestätigung steht als Leifertermin KW 25/26, das ist nächste/übernächste Woche. Genau die beiden Wochen die ich jetzt Urlaub hab *hyperventilier* Drückt mir die  das es noch nächste Woche kommt.


----------



## moe0815 (13. Juni 2008)

sirolo08 schrieb:


> Hier ein neuer gefrusteter Canyon XC Käufer !!
> 
> Ich habe am 15.05.2008 ein XC 5 bestellt mit dem voraussichtlichen
> Liefertermin KW 24. Da ich in der KW 25 in den Urlaub fahre (und natürlich
> ...



Viel Glück  

wollte auch Cube AMS 125 K24 bestellen, aber leider weder AMS 125 noch
Stereo in der k24 Austattung zu bekommen! ebenso das Ghost AMR 7500 plus....

bin eigentlich froh das sie keins mehr hatten ....konnte mir so noch ein AM 6.0 sichern  

gruß moe


----------



## sirolo08 (14. Juni 2008)

Also, ich muß an dieser Stelle mal eine Lanze brechen für das Backoffice von Canyon, die sich gleich nach meinem Posting gemeldet haben und versuchen das Ding noch irgendwie zu biegen.
Ich denke, ich hätte mich mit meinem Zipperlein eher in dieses Forum begeben sollen. Pech !
Also Leute, meldet Euch wenn Ihr Probleme mit Euren Lieferterminen oder  wirren Aussagen habt !!!

Gruß

Sirolo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (14. Juni 2008)

Aha, wie sieht denn die Lösung aus?
Ich warte nämlich auch auf mein XC5 welches in 23-24 kommen sollte...


----------



## Calli Potter (14. Juni 2008)

HI!!

Hätte da mal eine Frage an euch alle!!

Habe mir ein Bike bestellt bei Canyon und nun müsste ich das Bike evtl Abbestellen! Geht das?? Habe es per Abholung bestellt, also Wirkung des Kaufvertrages ja erst wenn ich bezahlt habe oder??

Weis da jemand wie das geht mim Abbestellen?? Also anrufen Kundennummer und Grund sagen?? Bitte um Hilfe

Danke


----------



## sirolo08 (14. Juni 2008)

Na ja, da ich nur noch am Montag in Deutschland bin (Dienstag gehts ab an den Lago) kann ich es auch nur direkt in Koblenz abholen (nicht gerade der Hit, denn ich bin aus Erlangen).
Man hat nichts versprochen, aber versucht das Bike am Montag fertig zu
bekommen.
Immerhin und mal schaun.

zu Calli:

Schreib doch einfach ins Forum, was für ein Bike es ist.
Es findet sich sicherlich ein glücklicher Abnehmer.

Gruß

Sirolo


----------



## moe0815 (14. Juni 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> HI!!
> 
> Hätte da mal eine Frage an euch alle!!
> 
> ...




Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen der Canyon Bicycles GmbH

1. Vertragsabschluss
Ihr Vertragspartner für alle Bestellungen ist die Canyon Bicycles GmbH, Geschäftsführer Roman Arnold, Karl-Tesche-Straße 12, 56073 Koblenz.
Der Kaufvertrag kommt mit Erfüllung durch Canyon zu Stande, *er wird also erst durch die Aushändigung der Ware gemäß Lieferschein rechtskräftig *geschlossen. Bei Katalog-, Telefon- und Internetbestellungen werden wir Sie über den Eingang Ihrer Bestellung und die vertraglichen Einzelheiten schriftlich (Papierform) informiert.

2. Widerrufsrecht
Alle unsere Kunden erhalten das Recht, den Vertrag innerhalb von 30 Tagen zu widerrufen.

Widerrufsbelehrung
Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung ohne Angaben von Gründen innerhalb von zwei Wochen ab Wirksamkeit des Vertrages in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, Email) oder durch Rücksendung der Ware widerrufen. *Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Wirksamkeit des Vertrages* und Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist gilt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs oder der Ware. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:

 Brief: Canyon Bicycles GmbH, Karl-Tesche-Straße 12, 56073 Koblenz
Email: [email protected]
Fax: +49 (0)261/4040050
Telefon: +49 (0)261/40400-0


wenn ich die AGB's richtig deute, musst du einfach wiederrufen, also ruf an oder schreib Canyon ne Email.... also überhaupt kein Problem  

aber sirolo08 hat recht, im forum gibt bestimmt einen dankbaren Abnehmer

Gruß Moe


----------



## githriz (16. Juni 2008)

sirolo08 schrieb:


> Man hat nichts versprochen, aber versucht das Bike am Montag fertig zu
> bekommen.



Na dann drück ich dir aber die Daumen... Ich hoffe mal du kannst vorher telefonisch erfragen ob sich der Weg auch lohnt.


----------



## Calli Potter (16. Juni 2008)

HI!!

Verabschiede mich hier auch aus dem Wartezimmer, da ich den Auftrag Storniert habe.

Also wer ein Canyon AM 7.0 in weiß Größe M noch braucht. Jetzt könnt ihr euch bestimmt bei Canyon melden


----------



## longtom76 (20. Juni 2008)

Das Wartezimmer "nur" noch auf Seite 2...

Befinden wir uns im Sommerloch - keine Neuankömmlinge, keine Abmeldungen!

Wahrscheinlich hat Canyon keine Bikes mehr zum Ausliefern und alle schauen Fußball-EM! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Grimpeur76 (20. Juni 2008)

Ich warte nun auf ein ES 7.0. Bestellt hab ichs am 12.06. Liefertermin KW 26/27.


----------



## ModdingFreak (20. Juni 2008)

So nach langer zeit habe ich nun auch mal bestellt  Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 mit allem schick schnack tacho flaschen halter usw.   Is ja momentan ein Expressbike. nur was für pedale soll ich nehmen??


----------



## steven69 (20. Juni 2008)

Also ich wart auch auf ein ES 7.0, bestelt hab ichs Mitte Mai - Liefertermin KW 23/24.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschensn (20. Juni 2008)

Also ich meld mich auch mal an...

Habe am 14. Mai ein Nerve WXC 9.0 white für meine Freundin und ein Nerve AM 8.0 black für mich bestellt. Für das WXC habe ich am 21. Mai die Versandbestätigung (es war ein Expressbike) bekommen... am 23. Mai war es da! Das ging echt fix und ohne Probleme. 

Jetzt warte ich noch auf meins... Liefertermin KW 29. 

So nebenbei: Hab heute mal wieder auf die Canyon-Site geschaut und bei der Lieferzeit des Nerve AM 8.0 in black erscheint jetzt keine KW-Angabe mehr... wohl ausverkauft.


----------



## Mr. Teflon (20. Juni 2008)

ModdingFreak schrieb:


> Is ja momentan ein Expressbike. nur was für pedale soll ich nehmen??



Hallo,

wenn dann Klickpedalen. Wenn Du nichts dagegen hast.
Und davon empfehle ich die Shimano XT Klicker PD-M770 XT.
Wenn es etwas billiger sein soll, dann die PD-M 540.

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## moe0815 (20. Juni 2008)

Brandaktuelle  info an alle zukünftigen  AM/ES Besitzer  mit LT --KW29---
Die Räder werden diese bzw. nächste Woche schon montiert!!!
d.h. in meinem Fall ich bekomme mein AM 6.0 XL schon in KW 26 

bitte bei Canyon nochmals erkundigen, da ich nicht weiß ob es alle Rahmengrößen betrifft!

P.S. Momentan sind wieder AM 6.0 XL in weiß und schwarz lieferbar siehe Canyon Page 

Gruß Moe


----------



## Karateflo83 (20. Juni 2008)

moe0815 schrieb:


> Brandaktuelle  info an alle zukünftigen  AM/ES Besitzer  mit LT --KW29---
> Die Räder werden diese bzw. nächste Woche schon montiert!!!
> d.h. in meinem Fall ich bekomme mein AM 6.0 XL schon in KW 26
> 
> ...



Servus Leidensgenossen

Das ist ja mal eine erfreuliche Nachricht...Warte schon seit dem 15.05 auf mein AM8.0 in Schwarz. Wäre schon schön es noch im Juni zu bekommen.
Mal schaun was passiert.

Grüße aus dem Siegerland Flo


----------



## Alpenbua (20. Juni 2008)

Karateflo83 schrieb:


> Servus Leidensgenossen
> 
> Das ist ja mal eine erfreuliche Nachricht...Warte schon seit dem 15.05 auf mein AM8.0 in Schwarz. Wäre schon schön es noch im Juni zu bekommen.
> Mal schaun was passiert.
> ...



Hey,
ich kanns absolut bestätigen. Ist wohl auch bei Dir damit zu rechnen, dass die Fertig-Montage-Bestätigung in den nächsten Tagen eintrudelt. Bei mir wars heute der Fall. ( AM 8.0 greeny M, v. KW 28/29)

Viel Glück, auch an andere Leider...
mfg


----------



## Raptus (21. Juni 2008)

Yep, das AM 6.0 Schwarz S für meine Freundin wurde gestern als versandfertig gemeldet obwohl es erst für KW29 geplant war


----------



## Maunzel (21. Juni 2008)

hm.... von meinem AM 7.0 in größe L hab ich noch nicht´s gehört sollte auch 28/29 KW kommen 

Aber wer weis


----------



## ModdingFreak (22. Juni 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn dann Klickpedalen. Wenn Du nichts dagegen hast.
> Und davon empfehle ich die Shimano XT Klicker PD-M770 XT.
> ...



Mhh eigentlich sollten es keine klicks werden, da ich keine lust habe mir noch die passenden klick schuhe zu kaufen. Und da ich nicht immer lust habe normale schuhe mit zu schleppen. Aber danke!


----------



## longtom76 (22. Juni 2008)

moe0815 schrieb:


> Brandaktuelle  info an alle zukünftigen  AM/ES Besitzer  mit LT --KW29---
> Die Räder werden diese bzw. nächste Woche schon montiert!!!
> d.h. in meinem Fall ich bekomme mein AM 6.0 XL schon in KW 26
> 
> ...




Ich will auch...

Habe ab Juli 3 Wochen Urlaub. Wäre echt genial wenn ich es bis dahin hätte...
Bisher alles AM 6.0, 7.0, 8.0 usw. - leider kein 5.0 dabei. Hoffentlich fehlt hier nicht irgendeine Komponente...

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longtom76 (22. Juni 2008)

Raptus schrieb:


> Yep, das AM 6.0 Schwarz S für meine Freundin wurde gestern als versandfertig gemeldet obwohl es erst für KW29 geplant war



Kommt die Versandbestätigung per Mail oder Post?

Danke.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. Juni 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Kommt die Versandbestätigung per Mail oder Post?


per Mail oder Telefon


----------



## dschensn (23. Juni 2008)

Hab heute noch mal den voraussichtlichen Liefertermin auf der Canyon-Seite für das Nerve AM 8.0 black in M abgefragt und siehe da:
Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: KW 28. Vor ein paar Tagen stand noch nichts drin...

Telefonanruf oder eMail hab ich (noch) nicht bekommen.


----------



## Calli Potter (23. Juni 2008)

Zum Glück habe ich mein Nerv AM 7.0 storniert. Bin froh das ich nun ein Cannondale Rize mein eigen nennen kann. 

Und die Ausstattung ist bei mir genauso wie bei einem AM 8


----------



## moe0815 (23. Juni 2008)

dschensn schrieb:


> Hab heute noch mal den voraussichtlichen Liefertermin auf der Canyon-Seite für das Nerve AM 8.0 black in M abgefragt und siehe da:
> Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: KW 28. Vor ein paar Tagen stand noch nichts drin...
> 
> Telefonanruf oder eMail hab ich (noch) nicht bekommen.



Die Online Liefertermin Abfrage muss ja nicht mit deiner Bestellung zu
tun haben !? das können auch irgendwelchen Stornierungen/Einzelstücke sein!

Einfach anrufen alles andere ist Spekulation!

gruß moe


----------



## dschensn (23. Juni 2008)

@ moe: Thx!

Gesagt, getan!

Hab grade angerufen, mein Bike verlässt heute oder morgen das Canyon-Haus und geht auf Reise  Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin auf der Bestellbestätigung war KW 29 und jetzt reichts sogar KW 26, das wäre mal sehr geil!

Gleich morgen mal zur Bank stiefeln und das Geld abheben...

Greetz,
dschensn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe0815 (23. Juni 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich mein Nerv AM 7.0 storniert. Bin froh das ich nun ein Cannondale Rize mein eigen nennen kann.
> 
> Und die Ausstattung ist bei mir genauso wie bei einem AM 8



hehe ja genauselbst das CANNONDALE RIZE 4 2008 kostet schlappe 2599 und
ist schlechter ausgestattet wie das Canyon AM 6.0 ein paar Beispiele ^^ Umwerfer 
Shimano LX , Shimano LX triggers, Bremsen 
Avid Juicy 5 ..usw.

was hast du denn gekauft !?


----------



## longtom76 (23. Juni 2008)

moe0815 schrieb:


> Brandaktuelle  info an alle zukünftigen  AM/ES Besitzer  mit LT --KW29---
> Die Räder werden diese bzw. nächste Woche schon montiert!!!
> d.h. in meinem Fall ich bekomme mein AM 6.0 XL schon in KW 26
> 
> ...



Bei mir leider nicht:

"Der auf der Bestellbestätigung angegebene Termin ist weiterhin aktuell. Eine
genauere Aussage können wir aufgrund der Serienmontage leider nicht machen."

Schade, hatte mich schon so gefreut... 

Mein bestellter Untersatz: AM 5.0, XL, knucklewhite

Gruß Tom 

P.S. Zur Ablenkung habe ich mir jetzt erst einmal einen neuen Helm bestellt.


----------



## moe0815 (23. Juni 2008)

so der Moe verabschiedet sich jetzt aus dem Wartezimmer...
das *AM 6.0* ist da, ich hab es heute in Koblenz abgeholt 






[/URL][/IMG]
voraussichtlicher LT KW 29 und Anfang KW 26 fertig !!!! danke nochmals an Canyon 

Grüße von Moe an alle wartenden


----------



## Calli Potter (24. Juni 2008)

moe0815 schrieb:


> hehe ja genauselbst das CANNONDALE RIZE 4 2008 kostet schlappe 2599 und
> ist schlechter ausgestattet wie das Canyon AM 6.0 ein paar Beispiele ^^ Umwerfer
> Shimano LX , Shimano LX triggers, Bremsen
> Avid Juicy 5 ..usw.
> ...




Naja,da hast de schon recht, aber wenn de einen sehr guten Händler hast der dir die Teile in Sram X0 und X9 tauschen tut und du dafür weniger Geld bezahlen musst, also keinen Listenpreis sehe ich das schon als ein gutes Angebot!!

War evtl 70 teurer gewesen als wenn ich nach Koblenz gefahren wäre (also Spritkosten+Essen+Zubehör)

Mir war es halt nun wichtiger ein Bike zu haben das nicht gerade jeder hat und das ich einen Händler vor Ort habe bei den ich gehen kann wenn was kaputt sein sollte!!


----------



## moe0815 (24. Juni 2008)

Moin,

das mit dem Händler vor Ort ist für manche natürlich ein Argument,
wobei die Aussage  und Ausstattung ist bei mir genauso wie bei einem AM 8 
stimmt ja nicht so ganz ^^
dass er dir die XO und X9 Parts verbaut hat ist wirklich i.O. und der Preis ist auch gut, aber es bleibt noch die  Juicy 5 , FOX 32 Float RL 140 .aber Nichtsdestotrotz eine schönes Bike  

Gruß moe


----------



## dschensn (24. Juni 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Naja,da hast de schon recht, aber wenn de einen sehr guten HÃ¤ndler hast der dir die Teile in Sram X0 und X9 tauschen tut und du dafÃ¼r weniger Geld bezahlen musst, also keinen Listenpreis sehe ich das schon als ein gutes Angebot!!
> 
> War evtl 70â¬ teurer gewesen als wenn ich nach Koblenz gefahren wÃ¤re (also Spritkosten+Essen+ZubehÃ¶r)
> 
> Mir war es halt nun wichtiger ein Bike zu haben das nicht gerade jeder hat und das ich einen HÃ¤ndler vor Ort habe bei den ich gehen kann wenn was kaputt sein sollte!!



Wenn bei mir was kaputt ist (wenn es kein Garantiefall ist) geh ich einfach zu meinem Ã¶rtlichen Fahrrad-HÃ¤ndler. Der wirbt mit diesem Spruch: "Wir reparieren alle FahrrÃ¤der, egal, wo sie gekauft wurden!"

Herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch zum neuen Bike! ;o)

@ moe: Herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch, feddes Bike, viel SpaÃ damit!


----------



## Karateflo83 (24. Juni 2008)

Hurra, das Warten hat ein Ende...
Hab heut die lang ersehnte E-Mail bekommen! Mein AM 8.0 steht zur Abholung bereit.
Verabschiede mich somit aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsch allen Wartenden eine schnelle Erlösung.

Gruß aus dem Siegerland...Flo


----------



## moe0815 (24. Juni 2008)

hab ich doch gesagt 
viel Spass


----------



## Calli Potter (24. Juni 2008)

Dann sind ja die Bikes doch früher gekommen als erwartet! Wünsche euch allen die ihr Bike nun bekommen haben ein paar sonnige Tage beim Ausreiten der Bikes!!


----------



## steven69 (24. Juni 2008)

also vonmeinem ES 7 mit Liefertermin 23/24 ist noch nichts zu sehen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longtom76 (24. Juni 2008)

moe0815 schrieb:


> hab ich doch gesagt
> viel Spass



Warum bekommen fast alle ihr Bike früher und bei meinem AM 5.0 bleibt es beim alten Termin? Das ist doch nicht fair...

Gruß Tom


----------



## dschensn (25. Juni 2008)

HURRA, heute morgen lag die Versandbestätigung in meinem eMail-Postfach (Eigentlich hatte ich die Zusage auf KW 29 - Echt super!). Kurz bei Canyon angerufen um die Paketnummer zur Sendungsverfolgung zu bekommen. Das hat bei der letzten automatischen Versandbestätigung auch nicht funktioniert, also nicht wundern, einfach kurz anrufen... Der Countdown läuft *freu*


----------



## Stompy (25. Juni 2008)

Ein lustiges Detail ist mir gerade beim anschauen der Canyon-Homepage aufgefallen.

Bei den Nerve ES Modellen sagt die Lieferzeitabfrage:

Ihr voraussichtlicher Liefertermin:
KW 24*
  (aktuelle KW 26)

Jetzt bekommt man Bikes schon in der Zeit zurück geschickt.


----------



## toni410 (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
nach langem stöbern über Wartezeiten bei Canyon, hier mal meine aktuellen Daten. Ich habe am 04.06.08 ein ES 7.0 in braun bestellt mit v. LT 25 KW. Über ein verspäteten Liefertermin informiert Canyon leider nicht automatisch. Nach telefonischer Nachfrage wurde dieser Temin auf die 26. KW verschoben. Gestern sagte man mir an der Hotline das wichtige Komponenten noch fehlen und die Montage erst in der 27. KW erfolgen wird. Somit verschiebt sich die Auslieferung also mindestens auf die 28. KW. Ich hoffe nun das dieser Termin auch endlich mal gehalten wird. An alle die mit mir warten. Was lange wärd wird gut!!! Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall wenn ich neue Infos erhalte!


----------



## feuerstein2000 (25. Juni 2008)

Da ja nun schon einige AM Canyons ausgeliefert wurden, habe ich heute auch mal telefonisch nachgefragt. Laut Bestellhotline werden diese Woche auch die AM 7 gefertig und in den nächsten Tagen ausgeliefert. Dann warte ich doch schon mal auf den POSTMEN.


----------



## MTBnoob (26. Juni 2008)

mein am6 wurde ebenfalls gestern ausgeliefert


----------



## flotking (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle, 
schade, dass mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum ein trauriger ist.
Nachdem ich nun seit knappen 5 Wochen auf mein ES7 warte, werden wohl nochmal mindestens drei Wochen ins Land streichen, bis ich das Rad in Besitz nehmen kann.
Hab heute mit der Canyon-Mannschaft telefoniert.
Wollte nur wissen, auf welche Komponente(n) gewartet wird.
(Ich würde das Rad auch ohne Ventilkappen in Empfang nehmen ;.)
Leider wurde meine Frage abgewiesen mit der Bitte, noch 2-3 Wochen Geduld zu haben.
Bin ich der Einzige, der langsam den Sommer zu Ende gehen sieht?
Gruß an alle Leidensgenossen.
Flotking


----------



## toni410 (26. Juni 2008)

Habe heute ebenfalls mit Canyon telefoniert. Mein ES 7.0 ist wohl seit heute in der Montage und wird vorraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche ausgeliefert. Der Kerl an der Hotline meinte wenn ich Glück habe könnte ich vielleicht schon nächstes Wochenende die ersten Runden drehen. Also Kopf hoch an alle ES Besteller. Die Bikes rücken so langsam in greifbare Nähe


----------



## flotking (26. Juni 2008)

in welcher Größe hast deins denn bestellt und wann?
Meins sollte braun und L werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toni410 (26. Juni 2008)

flotking schrieb:


> in welcher Größe hast deins denn bestellt und wann?
> Meins sollte braun und L werden.




Habe ebenso Größe L in braun bestellt. Wenn wir so unterschiedliche Antworten von der Hotline bekommen finde ich das schon etwas wunderlich. Ich habe das Gefühl nur immer weiter vertröstet zu werden. Bestellung war Anfang Juni. Habe ich gestern schon mal genauer beschrieben.


----------



## flotking (26. Juni 2008)

> Ich habe das Gefühl nur immer weiter vertröstet zu werden.


Das gefühl hab ich auch schon seit einer Weile.
Eigentlich wird mir jede Woche aufs Neue zugesichert, das Rad spätestens die Woche darauf in Händen zu halten.
Unter den UMständen hätte ich mich vielleicht bei der Bestellung anders entschieden und hätt was anderes geordert. ( oder bei einem anderen Hersteller)


----------



## Stompy (26. Juni 2008)

Wer etwas Aufmunterung braucht weil ihm das Warten auf die Nerven geht, sollte mal einen Blick in den Wartezimmer-Thread im Cube Forum werfen. 

Die, sagen wir mal 6 Wochen, Lieferverzögerung bei Canyon erscheint einem doch gleich viel weniger schlimm wenn man liest dass es bei Cube Lieferzeiten von 11+ Wochen und Liefertermine in Kalenderwoche 40 gibt.


----------



## longtom76 (27. Juni 2008)

"...Ihr bestelltes Rad bereits fertig verpackt in unserem Aussenlager steht..." 

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Versandbestätigung...

Die Wartezeit geht hoffentlich bald zu Ende.


Gruß Tom


----------



## EasyRider16 (27. Juni 2008)

woooohooo 

genau die Mail habe ich gerade auch bekommen, Geld ist schon überwiesen.
Der nette Mann von Canyon meinte, wenn ich glück hätte, würde mein Bike vielleicht schon heute versendet..

bald sind die 3.5 Monate Wartezeit zu ende..,

Ciao,
Hendrik


----------



## longtom76 (27. Juni 2008)

EasyRider16 schrieb:


> woooohooo
> 
> genau die Mail habe ich gerade auch bekommen, Geld ist schon überwiesen.
> Der nette Mann von Canyon meinte, wenn ich glück hätte, würde mein Bike vielleicht schon heute versendet..
> ...



Na wunderbar...

Die Fußball-EM geht zu Ende und die Bikes werden geliefert - Perfekt!

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hartmeanle (27. Juni 2008)

ES ist Da 

gestern ausgepackt und die Pedale dran .... rein in den Wald, Nässe,
rutschen .... Und nix passiert.

Prima Bike , NeveXC, aber diese Nobby Nic, wieso rutscht das Vorderad bei ein bissel Regen ?
Ok ich schiebe es darauf das ich mich anpassen muß, die Formula packen 
fest zu, womöglich habe ich es zu heftig angehen lassen.

Prima Canyon, 3 Wochen eher geliefert als angekündigt.

bye Ralf


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Juni 2008)

NN ist nix für nass. Auch die aktuelle Gummimischung nicht.
Der FA ist da besser. Ich weiß nicht was es da noch gibt, das auf dem Vorderrad besser aufgehoben ist. Der NN kommt bei mir z.B. immer runter wenns richtig zur Sache gehen soll. Hier in KA bleibt er drauf.


----------



## dschensn (27. Juni 2008)

dschensn schrieb:


> HURRA, heute morgen lag die Versandbestätigung in meinem eMail-Postfach (Eigentlich hatte ich die Zusage auf KW 29 - Echt super!). Kurz bei Canyon angerufen um die Paketnummer zur Sendungsverfolgung zu bekommen. Das hat bei der letzten automatischen Versandbestätigung auch nicht funktioniert, also nicht wundern, einfach kurz anrufen... Der Countdown läuft *freu*



Hiermit melde ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer ab. Hab mein Bike heute morgen geliefert bekommen... Die Warterei lohnt sich!!! Vor allem wenn man dann noch so überrascht wird: KW 26 statt KW 29  Dickes Lob an Canyon! 

Heute mittag wird gleich mal ne Runde gedreht...


Greetz,
dschensn

Hier mal das erste Bild... Werd die Tage mal noch n paar bessere ins Fotoalbum laden...


----------



## longtom76 (27. Juni 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> "...Ihr bestelltes Rad bereits fertig verpackt in unserem Aussenlager steht..."
> 
> Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Versandbestätigung...
> 
> ...



14:07 Uhr Versandbestätigung erhalten! 

Bei Canyon angerufen, Trackingnummer geholt und hoffen, dass morgen dhl bei mir klingelt.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Stompy (27. Juni 2008)

hartmeanle schrieb:


> Prima Bike , NeveXC, aber diese Nobby Nic, wieso rutscht das Vorderad bei ein bissel Regen ?
> Ok ich schiebe es darauf das ich mich anpassen muß, die Formula packen
> fest zu, womöglich habe ich es zu heftig angehen lassen.



Zuerst mal warst du wahrscheinlich deutlich schneller unterwegs als sonst. Außerdem stimmt es zwar, dass der NN kein Spezialist für nasse Strecken ist, aber so schlecht wie manche behaupten ist der Reifen auch im Nassen nicht. Man muss aber aufpassen, dass man den richtigen Luftdruck fährt. Bei mehr als 2,5 Bar verschlechtert sich das Fahrverhalten deutlich, deshalb würde ich vor allem am Vorderrad (sofern Fahrergewicht < 80kg) nur ca. 1.8-2bar fahren.


----------



## MTBnoob (27. Juni 2008)

Mein knuckleweißes AM 6.0 kam heute ebenfalls... hätte den Postboten küssen können... nur meine guten Pedale stehen an meinem alten Bike bei 'nem Freund 
Und mit der Gabel hab ich mit meinen 45 KG so die Probleme... wenn sie ganz ausfedern soll spricht sie unsauber an... muss ordentlich essen 
Wieviel Sag fahrt ihr beim Dämpfer?


----------



## Robster2310 (27. Juni 2008)

lHallo,
melde mich heute im Wartezimmer an (hab am 04.06.08) ein XC 7.0 bestellt, wurde für KW29 zugesagt und heute verschickt!... Hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht (bei den negativen Erfahrungen hier im Forum). Hoffe, dass ich mich morgen, spätestens am Montag hier abmelden kann und dann keine Zeit mehr habe hier zu posten, weil ich nur noch am biken bin  
Wie lange hat bei Euch der Versand nach Versandbestätigung gedauert?

Gruß


----------



## Canyon-Paul (27. Juni 2008)

Einen Tag, also halte das Geld bereit wenn du per Nachnahme zahlst =) Viel Spaß mit deinem Rad


----------



## BigRouven (28. Juni 2008)

AM 5.0 XL schwarz

Avisiert 26/27 KW also Mitte Juli, gestern klingelt der Postbote 1600 Euro bitte......

Wieso wird man nicht infomiert, das ist doch doof, musste dann geld zusammensuchen und es heute holen.
Ist aber schon mal unversehrt nur die Bremsen schleifen etwas....


cya


----------



## EasyRider16 (28. Juni 2008)

hey leute,

meine nerve AM 5.0 mÃ¼sste bis spÃ¤t. Dienstag eigentlich bei mir eintreffen, aber leider habe ich mich bisher noch nicht entscheiden kÃ¶nnen was fÃ¼r Pedale ich mir kaufen soll.

Ich will ganz einfache BÃ¤rentatzen/Plattformpedale, auf keinen Fall so ne Mischung mit Klickpedal..Preis sollte bis max. 25â¬ gehen, 
kÃ¶nntet ihr mir gute Pedale empfeheln, was habt ihr bei euch so dran.

@moe0815, auf deinem Foto, vom 23.06, was sind das fÃ¼r Pedale? WÃ¤r nett wenn du mir das noch sagen kÃ¶nntest, falls du hier nochmal vorbeischaust.

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigRouven (28. Juni 2008)

gut und günstig und leicht

http://cgi.ebay.de/M-indusrtiegelag...ryZ81675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## markus92 (28. Juni 2008)

BigRouven schrieb:


> gut und günstig und leicht
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/M-indusrtiegelag...ryZ81675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



günstig und leicht vll., aber gut auf keinen Fall. 0 grip!!
Wie wärs mit denen?:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pedale/Plattform-Pedale/Wellgo-A52-MTB-Pedal::9533.html


----------



## moe0815 (28. Juni 2008)

EasyRider16 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> meine nerve AM 5.0 müsste bis spät. Dienstag eigentlich bei mir eintreffen, aber leider habe ich mich bisher noch nicht entscheiden können was für Pedale ich mir kaufen soll.
> 
> ...



Hi Hendrik,

ich fahre die Klassiker schon über 5Jahre und konnte mich bei neuen AM6
auch nicht dagegen entscheiden 


Shimano PD-M324 Pedal  Günstig und gut!!!!
eine Seite Kicks andere ohne!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a513/pd-m324-pedal.html?mfid=43

gruß moe


----------



## Raptus (28. Juni 2008)

Die Leute bei Canyon scheinen wirklich etwas unorganisiert zu sein oder zu trödeln, obwohl die Überweisung am Mittwoch Morgen verbucht war und das Bike schon vorher angeblich versandfertig bereit stand, haben sie es heute immer noch nicht verschickt


----------



## BigRouven (28. Juni 2008)

markus92 schrieb:


> günstig und leicht vll., aber gut auf keinen Fall. 0 grip!!
> Wie wärs mit denen?:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pedale/Plattform-Pedale/Wellgo-A52-MTB-Pedal::9533.html




meinste echt soo schlimm?
sind immerhin 300gramm leichter und deine schlitzen einen wohl das bein auf beim abrutschen oder?


cya


----------



## EasyRider16 (28. Juni 2008)

Wow, danke für die schnellen Antworten, habt mir weitergeholfen.

Danke!


----------



## lkTROsaurus (28. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir aus den Staaten bei ebay das Welgo magnesium pedal fü 28 inkl porto geholt ( baugleich dem NC17 MG-1) wiegen knapp über 300gramm zusammen und sind saustabil und haben ne riesen fläche! hab mir letztens im bikepark das gewinde der kurbel ausgeschlagen weil ih mit dem pedal wo hängen geblieben bin, das pedal ist jedoch immernoch einwandfrei in ordnung!


----------



## feuerstein2000 (28. Juni 2008)

Heute AM7 schwarz in M geliefert bekommen. War auch erst KW 28/29 Liefertermin. Nicht mal ne Mail wegen Versand von CANYON gekommen. Aber da wollen wir nun mal nicht meckern, wenns doch schon früher kam.


----------



## ModdingFreak (29. Juni 2008)

Am Freitag ist mein bike angekommen Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 in schwarz
Ein Traum! Früher wurd ich bei jedem schlagloch durchgerüttelt...heute frag ic mich ob die Straßen neu gemacht wurden sind  Fehlen nur noch ordentliche pedale *g* aber dafür hats geld net mehr gereicht. Bilder gibts demnächst werd jetzt mal den neuen sigma tacho ausprobieren und schaun ob das klappt mit dem funk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longtom76 (30. Juni 2008)

Mein Bike ist am Freitag um 9.33 Uhr angekommen.
Bis auf eine um den Vorbau gewickelte VR-Bremsleitung alles in Ordnung.
Die VR schleift hin und wieder, sollte aber nach dem Einfahren in den Griff zu bekommen sein (hoffentlich!).

Konnte bisher leider nur knapp 30 Kilometer fahren und bin folglich noch am Setup der Dämpfer.

Melde mich hiermit zufrieden aus dem Wartezimmer ab.

Viele Grüße

Tom


----------



## EasyRider16 (30. Juni 2008)

Juhuu, habe endlich die Versandbestätigung bekommen, heute morgen um 08:27Uhr..

Meint ihr, dass ich Chancen habe, dass meine  Bike noch heute ankommt? Ich wohne in Aachen,das ist ca.150km von Koblenz entfernt...

Gruß,

Hendrik


----------



## toni410 (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle ES 7 Wartenden,

habe soeben mit der Hotline telefoniert und die sagten mir das diese Woche *alle *Canyon Nerve ES 7.0 gebaut werden und anschließend ausgeliefert werden. Die Ausleferung sollte also spätestens Anfang nächster Woche für die letzten Modelle erfolgen. Na dann hoffe ich mal das das Wetter auch weiter so toll bleibt und ich spätestens Ende nächster Woche das gute Stück in meinen Händen halten werde.


----------



## Stompy (30. Juni 2008)

toni410 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle ES 7 Wartenden,
> 
> habe soeben mit der Hotline telefoniert und die sagten mir das diese Woche *alle *Canyon Nerve ES 7.0 gebaut werden und anschließend ausgeliefert werden. Die Ausleferung sollte also spätestens Anfang nächster Woche für die letzten Modelle erfolgen. Na dann hoffe ich mal das das Wetter auch weiter so toll bleibt und ich spätestens Ende nächster Woche das gute Stück in meinen Händen halten werde.



Ich zerstöre ja ungern Illusionen, aber laut Aussagen in diesem Thread und nach den Erfahrungen eines Bekannten bekommen alle Leute die nach den ES fragen seit drei Wochen genau diese Antwort. Seit drei Wochen heißt es: 
"Die werden diese Woche gebaut und sind spätestens Anfang nächste bei ihnen."

Insofern halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich dass die Aussage ausgerechnet diesmal stimmen sollte. Stell dich vorsichtshalber auf 2-4 weitere Wochen ein.


----------



## longtom76 (30. Juni 2008)

EasyRider16 schrieb:


> Juhuu, habe endlich die Versandbestätigung bekommen, heute morgen um 08:27Uhr..
> 
> Meint ihr, dass ich Chancen habe, dass meine  Bike noch heute ankommt? Ich wohne in Aachen,das ist ca.150km von Koblenz entfernt...
> 
> ...




Sollte Morgen bei dir sein. Rufe doch die Hotline von Canyon an und hole dir die Trackingnummer, dann hast du zumindest eine Ahnung wo sich dein Schätzchen gerade aufhält.
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Raptus (30. Juni 2008)

Ich habe meine Versandbestätigung auch heute morgen bekommen. Hab mich noch nach der Trackingnummer erkundigt, musste aber mal wieder feststellen, das die Sendungsverfolgung bei DHL nicht so doll funktioniert ("Keine Daten gefunden"). Gehts euch auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasyRider16 (30. Juni 2008)

Die Tracking-Number funktioniert auch nicht direkt, das hat mir der Mann von Canyon erklärt.
Wenn du auch heute deine Versanbestätiugung bekommen hast, dann wirst du eventuell jetzt Erste Infos dazu bekommen, weil es einige Zeit dauert, bis DHL das Paket "eingescannt" hat und die Infos dann online sind..

Versuchs einfach jetzt nochmal !

Gruß,
Hendrik

PS: Ich kann mir doch ganz normale Pedale mit 9/16" Gwinde kaufen,oder?


----------



## hodenheidi (30. Juni 2008)

so, melde mich auch ab. Am Freitag die Versandbestätigung für mein AM7
KW29 bekommen, heute Packet da. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch Urlaub


----------



## ssirius (1. Juli 2008)

hodenheidi schrieb:


> so, melde mich auch ab. Am Freitag die Versandbestätigung für mein AM7
> KW29 bekommen, heute Packet da. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch Urlaub




Mach doch mal Bilder davon. Welche Farbe hats ?


----------



## flotking (1. Juli 2008)

toni410 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle ES 7 Wartenden,
> 
> habe soeben mit der Hotline telefoniert und die sagten mir das diese Woche *alle *Canyon Nerve ES 7.0 gebaut werden und anschließend ausgeliefert werden. Die Ausleferung sollte also spätestens Anfang nächster Woche für die letzten Modelle erfolgen. Na dann hoffe ich mal das das Wetter auch weiter so toll bleibt und ich spätestens Ende nächster Woche das gute Stück in meinen Händen halten werde.


Hab jetzt auch grad mit Canyon telefoniert.
Der nette Herr teilte mir mit, das mein Rad montiert sei und heute noch auf die Reise käme.
Ich will ihm jetzt mal nicht unterstellen, dass er nicht die Wahrheit spricht.
-Hoffnung keimt auf-


----------



## Robster2310 (1. Juli 2008)

Gestern 14:28 Ur war es soweit, mein Bike kamm 2 Wochen früher, hab gleich die erste Tour gemacht, geht suuuuper gut. Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, dass die Scheibenbremse bei Verwindung anfängt zu schleifen, ist das normal? (XC 7.0)


----------



## Weimi78 (1. Juli 2008)

Klar ist das normal. Die musst Du auch erstmal einbremsen, aber Du wirst es nie ganz weg bekommen.


----------



## le duy nhut (1. Juli 2008)

Wow, habe mein Rad am Samstag bestellt und heute wurde es schon versandt.  

Wenn es tatsächlich kommt, toll weiter so!


----------



## Robster2310 (1. Juli 2008)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Klar ist das normal. Die musst Du auch erstmal einbremsen, aber Du wirst es nie ganz weg bekommen.



...na dann bin ich ja beruhigt 
                                        ..... so, dann melde ich mich hier mal ab,
gehe jetzt ne Runde raddeln....

An alle Wartenden: DURCH HALTEN!!!! (Es lohnt sich)

Gruß
Robster


----------



## hodenheidi (1. Juli 2008)

ssirius schrieb:


> Mach doch mal Bilder davon. Welche Farbe hats ?



Farbe is schwarz, da es beim 7.0er ja nur schwarz und weiß gibt hab ich
mich wieder für ein schwarzes entschieden da die Schlammspritzer dort
viel geiler aussehen als auf z.B. dem weißen Radon meines WG-Teilhabers.

Bilder gibts dann wenn ich meine todo-Liste durch hab (Griffe, Pedale und
so kleinkram). Bis jetzt siehts genauso auf wie auf www.canyon.de


----------



## EasyRider16 (2. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute,

wenn ich bei DHL nachgucke wo sich mein Paket gerade befindet, steht dort: Vorgang:Transport zur Zustellbasis

Meine Frage: Ist die Zustellbasis da wo ich wohne, oder ist das noch irgendso ein doofes Zwischenlager?

Will nicht mehr warten!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenkin (2. Juli 2008)

zustellbasis ist die paketsammelstelle von deinem zustellbereich. dann müsste es spätestens morgen bei dir sein.


----------



## EasyRider16 (2. Juli 2008)

yeaaaah, habe mein bike heute morgen bekommen,

Wünsch euch noch viel Spaß beim warten.

Tschau,
Hendrik


----------



## le duy nhut (2. Juli 2008)

Habe eine email bekommen das das Rad dem Logistikdienstleister übergeben worden ist.
Aber eine Paketnummer bzw. Track&Trace Nummer war nicht dabei??


----------



## Raptus (2. Juli 2008)

Du must anrufen um die Trackingnummer zu bekommen. 

Es wäre doch eine sinnvolle Verbesserung für die bestehende Benachrichtigung per Mail, die Trackingnummer gleich mitzuschicken. Bei vielen anderen Bestell-Shops klappts ja auch...

Post war gestern da, ich aber nicht, wird mir aber morgen nochmals zugestellt


----------



## EasyRider16 (2. Juli 2008)

Aber nach den Angaben auf der DHL Website würde ich mich nicht richten, ich habe mein Bike wie oben geschrieben heute morgen bekommen, und im Inet stand, das es gerade erst zur Zustellbasis geliefert würde, ich schätze mal, dass die Angaben so zwischen 3 und 6 Stunden hinterher "hinken".

Gruß,
ein freudiger Canyon-Bike beseitzer!


----------



## steven69 (3. Juli 2008)

Soeben hab ich die Versandbestätigung erhalten - ES 7.0, Größe L Grizzlybraun, bestellt am 19. Mai


----------



## Raptus (3. Juli 2008)

So, endlich habe ich das Radl erhalten. Gerade zusammengebaut, Probe gefahren und für gut befunden 

Einzig ärgerliche ist, dass zwei Macken an der Beschichtung des Hinterbaus, eine an der Talas und eine an der HR-Felge vorhanden sind, vermutlich durch den Transport. Zurückschicken wäre mir jetzt zu blöd also lasse ichs dabei. Entscheiden muss letztendlich eh meine Freundin...

Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsche den Verbleibenden viel Glück und Vorfreude


----------



## steven69 (3. Juli 2008)

Edit: Doppelpost


----------



## HSB77 (3. Juli 2008)

steven69 schrieb:


> Soeben hab ich die Versandbestätigung erhalten - ES 7.0, Größe L Grizzlybraun, bestellt am 19. Mai



Na das macht doch Hoffnung. Ich habe exakt das gleiche Bike bestellt und vorhin mal angerufen. Da meinte der nette Mitarbeiter, es könne durchaus sein, dass er heute noch den Montageauftrag auf seinen Tisch bekommt. Er würde mich dann sofort anrufen und ich könne das Bike abholen. Das wäre ja mal ne schöne Abwechslung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flotking (3. Juli 2008)

HSB77 schrieb:


> Na das ma cht doch Hoffnung. Ich habe exakt das gleiche Bike bestellt und vorhin mal angerufen. Da meinte der nette Mitarbeiter, es könne durchaus sein, dass er heute noch den Montageauftrag auf seinen Tisch bekommt. Er würde mich dann sofort anrufen und ich könne das Bike abholen. Das wäre ja mal ne schöne Abwechslung.


 Das Gleiche hab ich auch bestellt! Na hoffentlich wirds noch was am Wochenende! Hab leider werktags keine Zeit zum fahren! Sonst müsst ich noch ne ganze Woche länger warten


----------



## HSB77 (3. Juli 2008)

Na also - läuft doch. Gerade den Anruf von Canyon bekommen, dass ich mein Bike abholen kann. Dann wird das ja doch noch ein richtig geiles WE, falls das Wetter ein bißchen mitspielt.

Allen anderen noch keine kurze Restwartezeit!!


----------



## steven69 (4. Juli 2008)

Sooo - melde mich hier ab, ES 7.0 heute morgen ohne Schäden, Kratzer o.ä. angekommen. Die Warterei hat sich gelohnt !!


----------



## flotking (4. Juli 2008)

Laut Canyon ist mein Bike heute morgen raus gegangen (natürlich hab ich keine Versandbestätitung per Mail bekommen).
Was mich stutzig macht: bei der DHL-Sendungsverfolgung kommt mit meiner Nummer folgende Info:
Status:	nol-public.statusp1-7-5-6-0000.de
Status von:	*16.10.06* 00:00
Vorgang:	nol-public.statusp2-7-5-6-0000.de 

Falsche Nummer?? 16.10.06 passt ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## toni410 (4. Juli 2008)

Habe heute auch meine Versandinformation für mein ES 7.0 in braun bekommen. Ich hoffe das der Postmann sich beeilt und ich am WE schon die ersten Trails rocken kann. Somit hat das lange warten bald ein Ende. Smile!!!


----------



## Grimpeur76 (7. Juli 2008)

Grimpeur76 schrieb:


> Ich warte nun auf ein ES 7.0. Bestellt hab ichs am 12.06. Liefertermin KW 26/27.



Mein ES 7.0 kam pünktlich, habs am Samstag 05.07. bei der Post abgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flotking (7. Juli 2008)

Meins ist auch seit Samstag da.
Alles perfekt, nur zu wenig Luft im Dämpfer und  keine Pumpe zur Hand.
Aber das dürfte heute auch erledigt sein.


----------



## toni410 (8. Juli 2008)

Heute ist mein ES endlich angekommen. Leider ging das Wochenende rum ohne das der Postmann klingelte. Aber nun ist die Wartezeit endlich vorbei. Alles super verpackt und ohne Schäden geliefert. Das Rad habe ich gleich mal gute 40 km über Wald und Schotterwege auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Mein Urteil ist klar. Super geiles Fahrwerk sowohl Bergauf und erst recht im kniffligen Trails Bergab. Habe noch schnell ein letztes Foto im sauberen originalen Zustand gemacht. Da es heute leider regnen mußte, sieht es nun leider schon sehr gebraucht aus. Aber der Spaß geht nunmal vor. Somit wünsche ich allen die jetzt noch auf ihr Canyon warten eine schnelle Lieferung und verabschiede mich hiermit aus dem Canyon Wartezimmer.


----------



## FlashBiker (8. Juli 2008)

juhu meins ES 7.0 kam am Samstag morgen !!
was endlich wird wird endlich gut ! freu 
und die tour am kommenden tag war der hammer !! danke canyon !!!
MFG


----------



## Raptus (9. Juli 2008)

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Ich hab an Canyon gemeldet, dass an meinem AM 6.0 kleine Lack/Beschichtungsschäden waren (zwei am Hinterbau, am HR-Felgen und an der Gabel), und prompt bekam ich als Entschädigung einen Gutschein im Wert von 30 Euro angeboten, den ich dann auch gerne genommen habe 

Die Macken am Rahmen habe ich übrigens einwandfrei mit mattem, schwarzem Nagellack beheben können, ein Tupfer hat gereicht.

So long


----------



## shortygonzalez (10. Juli 2008)

Sagt mal...schickt Canyon eigentlcih ne Mail, wenn sie das Ding losschicken, damit man etwa einschätzen kann, wann das Ding da ist...und wenn, wie lange dauerts denn etwa von Canyon bis an die Tür (in Deutschland).


----------



## Raptus (10. Juli 2008)

Manche bekommen ne Versandbestätigung per Mail, manche nicht... Ich hab eine bekommen und das Rad war 2 Tage später da.


----------



## shortygonzalez (10. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab so ne Mail mit ner Rechnung bekommen, aber schon einen Tag nachdem ich das Bike bestellt hatte (da stand auch drin, dass es versandvertig ist). Bis nun das Geld überwiesen ist dauerts nunmal länger als einen Tag. Schicken die dann nochmal extra ne Mail wenns soweit is, oder stecken die das Teil dann einfach nur noch in den Briefkasten


----------



## Raptus (10. Juli 2008)

In den Briefkasten natürlich, so wie die Post es auch mit den ganzen Sachen macht, die nicht geknickt werden soll(t)en.

Ne, beim Versand gibts mit einem bisserl Glück noch ne Mail.


----------



## shortygonzalez (10. Juli 2008)

super, danke!


----------



## shortygonzalez (10. Juli 2008)

...jetzt hätt ich noch ne Frage.
Ich bin Student und hab kein Auto, d.h. ich wär gern zu Hause, wenn das Bike kommt, da ich es ungern mit der Straßenbahn bei der Post abholen möchte.
Wie kann ich denn über das DHL-Tracking kontrollieren wann das Bike kommt, also wo bekomm ich die Paketnummer her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St0Rm (10. Juli 2008)

Warscheinlich isses am einfachsten mal bei Canyon anzurufen und dir die geben zu lassen, machen die bestimmt.

Ansonsten, wenn du schon irgendwas schriftlich von denen hast, vieleicht stehts da drauf?

gruß,
Sebbo


----------



## Raptus (10. Juli 2008)

Als die Post das erste Mal vorbeikam war ich nicht da. Bin am nächsten Tag mit dem Zettel zur nächsten Postfiliale (da wo auch das Paket gelagert war) und hab sie gebeten, ob sie einen Tag später nochmals zustellen könnten weil dann den ganzen Tag jemand das Paket entgegen nehmen könnte. Hat wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## Jakeman (11. Juli 2008)

Schaue auch mal kurz vorbei.
Am 08.07. bestellt, und heute kam die Versandbestätigung für mein Lux. 
Bin dann wieder weg


----------



## thto (12. Juli 2008)

hat jemand aktuelle infos bzgl bestell und lieferzeiten AM ES modelle ?????


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (15. Juli 2008)

Hi,

reihe mich bis Samstag mal ein. Dann gibts meins! Zwar gebraucht aus'm Bikemarkt, aber Canyon halt, hehe ES-X 6.0 07er Modell

Micha


----------



## mohlo (25. Juli 2008)

Ich habe am Mittwoch ein Nerve AM 8.0 als Midseason-Bike vor Ort bestellt. Lieferzeit laut Verkäufer: Mitte/Ende September.


----------



## ssirius (25. Juli 2008)

@mohlo

Ich war gestern bei Canyon in Koblenz und habe mich da für ein AM 7.0 oder 8.0 'registrieren' lassen. Von einer 'Bestellung' ist da aber keine Rede, denn lt. Verkäufer heisst das nicht, dass man sicher sein kann eines zu bekommen. Auch von den Ausstattungen wusste der Verkäufer nix.   Anscheinend wusste Dein Verkäufer da mehr.

Ich habs gestern im Thread über die 'Midseason-Modelle' geschrieben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=343926&page=2

grüsse


----------



## mohlo (25. Juli 2008)

ssirius schrieb:


> @mohlo
> 
> Ich war gestern bei Canyon in Koblenz und habe mich da für ein AM 7.0 oder 8.0 'registrieren' lassen. Von einer 'Bestellung' ist da aber keine Rede, denn lt. Verkäufer heisst das nicht, dass man sicher sein kann eines zu bekommen. Auch von den Ausstattungen wusste der Verkäufer nix.   Anscheinend wusste Dein Verkäufer da mehr.
> 
> ...



Ok... der Verkäufer der mich beraten hat, stand mit mir direkt vor so einem "Verkaufsterminal" (iMac). Dort hat er dann eine Excel-Tabelle geöffnet und wir haben dann nachgeschaut welche Modelle als Midseason erscheinen werden: Nerve AM 7.0 (für 1799) und AM 8.0 (für 1999). Des Weiteren war dort ersichtlich welche Ausstattung verbaut wird (z.B. Avid Elixir, etc. beim AM 8.0).

Ich werde aber nachher noch mal bei Canyon anrufen.


----------



## HumanOfTheWeek (25. Juli 2008)

Hm, mir konnte (oder wollte) man nichts genaues mitteilen - aber vielleicht bekommt einer von euch etwas hinsichtlich möglicher Hardtails raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (25. Juli 2008)

Hi !

Ich war auch mit dem Verkäufer an so einem Terminal. Dort hat er mich dann in diese Liste mit aufgenommen. Ich habe ihn aber, nachdem er über die Midseason-Modelle überhaupt nichts wusste, erzählt, dass es Leute  (Du z.B. ) gibt, die schon wüssten, welche Teile verbaut wären. Habe dann aber nicht mehr weiter nachgefragt, weils keinen Sinn machte. Ich habe mich dann einfach registrieren lassen und hoffe nun, dass es klappt.

Würde mich aber freuen, wenn Du das Ergebnis des Telefonats postest.

grüsse


----------



## mohlo (25. Juli 2008)

So gerade angerufen und folgende Auskunft erhalten: 

1. Die Liste, die ich gesehen habe war nur für interne Zwecke bestimmt.
2. Die Midseason Bikes sollen Anfang August auf den Markt kommen und sind dann Ende August lieferbar.
3. Keine Auskunft über Modelle, Teile, Preise oder Stückzahlen.

Sollte ich mein "vorgemerktes" AM 8.0 für 1999 EUR nicht erhalten, werde ich bei Votec zuschlagen und das V.XR 1.2 kaufen.


----------



## Cpace (25. Juli 2008)

Ich gesinne mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer. Habe diese Woche ein Spectral AX 7.0 bestellt. Scheint wohl schon zusammengebaut zu sein...


----------



## Martin19nhl (30. Juli 2008)

hi,
an alle Selbstabholer:
Man kann diesen BikeGuard für 14,90 nicht ausm Warenkorb löschen.
Canyon besteht doch wohl nicht darauf, dass man ihn mitkauft, selbst wenn man sein Radl persönlich abholt, oder etwa doch?


----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Juli 2008)

Ich konnte das nackte Fahrrad abholen. Hab nur noch ne Tüte mit den Unterlagen bekommen.


----------



## Maastricht´99 (30. Juli 2008)

hat jemand interesse an einem torque es 8.0 in rahmengröße L, schwarz? wollt es am wochenende im bikemarkt öffentlich machen, aber meine freundin hat noch das netzteil von meiner kamera und es ist leider leer  interessenten können sich aber gerne bei mir melden.
habs sehr gut behandelt und gepflegt, die erstinspektion war gerade am montag. 

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (2. August 2008)

So ein herzliches Grüß Gott allerseits.

Endlich habe ich die Ehre im Canyon Wartezimmer platz nehmen zu dürfen 
Gerade ist die Auftragsbestätigung für ein Nerve AM7 Special Edition in Größe M und Farbe Knuckle White per Post eingetrudelt. Voraussichtliche Lieferung: Kalenderwoche 37.

Also dann ein frohes Warten.

LG Simon


----------



## ssirius (2. August 2008)

Auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo im Wartezimmer !  

Meine Auftragsbestätigung ist gestern hereingeflattert.

Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 SE schwarz anod.

Vorausichtlicher Liefertermin: KW 33 (lt. Bestellbestätigung)

@simdiem
Steht denn der Liefertermin für Dein Canyon auch so bei Dir in der Bestellbestätigung ?

mfg


----------



## sigger (4. August 2008)

Moin zusammen,

wollte mich hier auch mal einreihen. Habe soeben mein Canyon AM 7.0 SE in Knuckle White bestellt.

Gruss Sigger


----------



## mohlo (4. August 2008)

Ich habe letzte Woche aus Frankreich via Telefon das Nerve AM SE 8.0 (schwarz) bestellt - Am Samstag lag die Bestätigung im Briefkasten. Liefertermin: 38. KW


----------



## simdiem (4. August 2008)

@ssirius

Also ich habe gerade nochmal nachgesehen und bei mir steht definitiv Kalenderwoche 37.  Ich könnt heulen. Ich will meins auch in der Kalenderwoche 33. Halte mich bitte auf dem laufenden wann bei dir geliefert wird.

LG Simon


----------



## ssirius (4. August 2008)

@simdiem

Ich habe meine Bestellung aus verschiedenen Gründen heute wieder storniert. 

Bei mir in der Bestellbestätigung stand tatsächlich 'voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 33 KW', deshalb war ich auch so verwundert. 

Vielleicht haste Glück und bekommst nun 'meines'.


----------



## mohlo (4. August 2008)

ssirius schrieb:


> @simdiem
> 
> Ich habe meine Bestellung aus verschiedenen Gründen heute wieder storniert.
> 
> ...



Hast Du dir nun doch das Votec bestellt? ;-)


----------



## ssirius (4. August 2008)

Ich werde die Eurobike abwarten und mir dann ein 2009er Modell bestellen, da ich das Rad erst nächste Saison im Frühjahr brauche.

Votec V.XR oder V.XM, Specialized Stumpjumper oder Epic (neues Modell), Cannondale Rize oder Canyon, ich lege mich noch nicht fest. 

Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass ich mir im Winter ein Canyon AM bestelle. Mir gefällt das Bike selbstverständlich noch immer saugut.


----------



## mohlo (4. August 2008)

ssirius schrieb:


> Ich werde die Eurobike abwarten und mir dann ein 2009er Modell bestellen, da ich das Rad erst nächste Saison im Frühjahr brauche.
> 
> Votec V.XR oder V.XM, Specialized Stumpjumper oder Epic (neues Modell), Cannondale Rize oder Canyon, ich lege mich noch nicht fest.
> 
> Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass ich mir im Winter ein Canyon AM bestelle. Mir gefällt das Bike selbstverständlich noch immer saugut.



Evtl. werde ich zum Votec "umschwenken" immerhin sind die Rahmen wirklich "handmade in Germany" - das macht den Kauf irgendwie sympathischer ;-)


----------



## ssirius (4. August 2008)

Was meinst Du mit 'umschwenken' ? Du hast doch, wie ich gelesen habe, am Wochenende das Canyon bestellt ?

Meinst Du dass die 'Handmade in Germany'-Rahmen des Votec auch wirklich besser als die Taiwan-Rahmen von z.B. Canyon sind ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turnvaterjan77 (7. August 2008)

Wollte schnell hallo im Wartezimmer sagen,
Hab am Samstag ein Grandcanyon 8.0 in M bestellt (Zahlungsart Nachnahme)
Siehe da das Rad ist gestern bei mir angekommen. Also schneller gehts wirklich nicht...
Dickes Lob an Canyon!
Und schon bin ich wieder draussen


----------



## G.K. (9. August 2008)

Gestern übriges XC 5 bestellt. wurde nicht abgeholt, sollte nächste Woche da sein.


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (10. August 2008)

so ich reihe mich jetzt auch mal hier ein 
letzte woche ein Nerve AM 8.0 SE in Schwarz bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW 37 und gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen


----------



## mohlo (10. August 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> so ich reihe mich jetzt auch mal hier ein
> letzte woche ein Nerve AM 8.0 SE in Schwarz bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW 37 und gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen



Mhhh... habe vor 2 Wochen bestellt - bei steht Liefertermin: 38. KW


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (10. August 2008)

am 1.8 kam die bestellbestätigung mit KW 37


----------



## mohlo (10. August 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> am 1.8 kam die bestellbestätigung mit KW 37



Welches Datum steht denn oben rechts auf der Bestellbestätigung?


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (10. August 2008)

auch 1.8 ...


----------



## mohlo (10. August 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> auch 1.8 ...



Dann frage ich mich, warum bei mir KW 38 steht? Zudem hatte ich mich vorab auf die Warteliste setzen lassen.

Hast Du das AM 8.0 SE auch in "M" mit schwarzem Rahmen bestellt?


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (10. August 2008)

mhh komisch...
hab das am 8.0 se in L und black ...
keine ahnung ob das den ausschlag gab. man sagte mir aber das man sich nicht auf listen eintragen lassen kann. jediglich der name vorgemerkt was aber auch nicht viel bringen würde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (10. August 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> mhh komisch...
> hab das am 8.0 se in L und black ...
> keine ahnung ob das den ausschlag gab. man sagte mir aber das man sich nicht auf listen eintragen lassen kann. jediglich der name vorgemerkt was aber auch nicht viel bringen würde ...



OK, vielleicht liegt es an er Größe (M => L). Welche Körpergröße hast Du denn?


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (10. August 2008)

ich bin 188 cm groß


----------



## Duempelhuber (10. August 2008)

Ich warte seit ca. 3 Wochen auf einen Katalog.
Habe aber weder eine Bestätigung oder sonstiges bekommen.

Wenn nichtmal der Katalog kommt versuch ich erst garnicht ein Bike dort zu bestellen.


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (10. August 2008)

ich hab mir auch vor 2 monaten den katalog bestellt. man bekommt keine "auftragsbestätigung". und ich dachte zuerst es hätte nicht geklappt den zu bestellen, weils bei mir auch unendlich lange gedauert hat. aber nach ca. 6 wochen kam er dann plötzlich doch noch. Naja aber es steht nicht viel mehr drin als im internet. 
an deiner stelle würd ich mich direkt ausm internet informieren und nicht auf den katalog warten wenn du schnell nen neues bike haben willst ...


----------



## sigger (10. August 2008)

Kataog als PDF downloaden?


----------



## Duempelhuber (10. August 2008)

Ist mir schon klar das im Internet auch alles steht, aber wenn es schon problematisch wird an ein Katalog zu bestellen, dann erst recht kein Bike für über 2000 Euro.

Achja, wie war das...

_"an deiner stelle würd ich mich direkt ausm internet informieren und nicht auf den katalog warten wenn du *schnell nen neues bike haben willst* ..."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corallus (11. August 2008)

Ach was, diese Aussage war doch volkommen korrekt! Im Katalog steht nicht, welches Bike noch zu haben ist und von welchen es noch "Express-Modelle" gibt. Auf der Homepage dafür schon.

Scheint mir, wenn du dich so schnell entmutigen lässt, dann wars dir eh nicht so ernst mit den Canyons. Und ansonsten kann sowas ja passieren. Würde mich wundern, wenn dir an der Arbeit / in der Schule nie Fehler passieren oder du nie was vergisst.


----------



## Duempelhuber (11. August 2008)

Ist doch absolut egal was in dem Katalog steht.
Es geht einfach darum, das ich mir kein Bike für nen Haufen Geld bestelle wenn es schon bei so etwas simplen wie einem Katalog scheitert.

Ich bekomm seither immer schön Werbung per Mail über tolle Angebote zugeschickt, aber nicht das was ich wollte.

Natürlich passieren auch mir Fehler bei der Arbeit, aber bei dem was ich von anderen so mitbekomme bleibe ich vorerst bei meiner Marke und warte erstmal ab.


----------



## corallus (11. August 2008)

Ja, muss jeder selber entscheiden. Ich bin ja auch nicht zu 100% zufrieden mit Canyon und trotzdem bleibe ich noch Kunde. Für äquivalente Produkte bezahle ich hier in der Schweiz halt mindestens 50% mehr!  Aber die CH-Preise wären dann wieder ein anderes Thema..


----------



## sigger (13. August 2008)

Sodele,  ich darf mich dann hier verabschieden! Da ich meine Bestellung des AM 7.0 SE in ein XC 7.0 für 1.799 geändert habe, durfte ich es eben abholen 
Pedale dran, Fahrwerk eingestellt, Computer ans Laufen gebracht und die erste Runde gedreht....hach ist das GEIL


----------



## Pumabert (14. August 2008)

Ja was will ich hier bloß?

Gestern XC4.0 in weiß bestellt, heute Versandbestätigung bekommen, morgen ist wohl das Bike da.

Tschö mit ö


----------



## G.K. (15. August 2008)

Freitag XC 5 in schwarz bestellt, Donnerstag geliefert.
Bin schon wieder weg.


----------



## mohlo (19. August 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich Erfahrungswerte vom letzten Jahr, ob die SE-Modelle pünktlich lieferbar sind?


----------



## Mr. Teflon (19. August 2008)

Hallo,

Du verstehst da was falsch bei den SE Modellen. Die gibt es nur in der Zeit bis Canyon die Serienausstattung für das neue Modelljahr festgelegt hat und die 2009er Modelle offiziel zum Verkauf freigibt bzw. vorstellt.

Das heißt, Du mußt ab der Zeit den 08er Ausverkaufs ständig gucken und Dich dann entscheiden. Meines wurde noch montiert und war innerhalb einer Woche fertig. Du hast ab der Zeit die freie Wahl ob Du ein 08 Modell billiger haben möchtest oder ein SE Modell oder wartest bis die 09er Modelle kommen. Die SE Modelle werden aber nicht zeitgleich mit dem 08 Ausverkauf angeboten.
Was ich letztes Jahr mitbekommen habe waren die 08er Modelle innerhalb von 2 Wochen ausverkauft. Nur noch kaum gefragte Größen und Ausstattung waren vereinzelt erhältlich. Gängig ist ja M und L.

Ich hatte mich dann eher zufällig kurzfristig für ein SE entschieden.
Heute bin ich froh darüber. Bestellt habe ich das Anfang Dezember. Schätzungsweise ab November beginnt für SE Modelle die heiße Phase. 

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## mohlo (19. August 2008)

Mhhh... das scheint aber dieses Jahr etwas anders abzulaufen.

Ende Juli habe ich das Nerve AM 8.0 SE via Telefon bestellt. Zwei Tage später lag eine Bestätigung im Briefkasten - Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: 38. KW. Mittlerweile kann man über die Homepage keine Lieferzeitabfrage mehr starten - scheinbar wurde die erste Charge ausverkauft. 

Jetzt bin ich natürlich gespannt, ob Canyon den Liefertermin halten kann - nicht das am Ende die Bikes ausverkauft sind, obwohl ich einer der ersten Besteller war.


----------



## dacrazy1 (19. August 2008)

Sodele, bin auch kurz hier (hoffentlich); am letzten Freitag 2 Stk. Spectral AX 8 bestellt nachdem ich 3 Jahre lang zufriedener XC9 Kunde war. Sollten diese Tage in die Schweiz gelangen....

Mal guckn; Sie sollten gemäss Auskunft an Lager sein.

Wünsche allen eine kurze, spannende, vorfreudige Wartezeit.

Buona sera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (19. August 2008)

Hallo,

upps. Das habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen das es jetzt schon SE Modelle gibt. Das läuft wirklich anders. Wie ich sehe sind aber schon vereinzelt aktuell nagelneue Teile verbaut. Gabel, Dämpfer und Bremse zum Bsp.. Nur der neue Rahmen mit unteren 1,5" Steuersatzlager und neuer Kinematik scheint noch zu fehlen. Wird wohl den 09er Modellen vorbehalten bleiben wenn es jetzt schon SE Modelle gibt. ?

Ich glaube, Du mußt Geduld haben ...

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## mohlo (19. August 2008)

Mr. Teflon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> upps. Das habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen das es jetzt schon SE Modelle gibt. Das läuft wirklich anders. Wie ich sehe sind aber schon vereinzelt aktuell nagelneue Teile verbaut. Gabel, Dämpfer und Bremse zum Bsp.. Nur der neue Rahmen mit unteren 1,5" Steuersatzlager und neuer Kinematik scheint noch zu fehlen. Wird wohl den 09er Modellen vorbehalten bleiben wenn es jetzt schon SE Modelle gibt. ?



Ja, 2008er Rahmen mit 2009er Fox Talas 32 Gabel (Steckachse), Neuer Fox-Dämpfer und Avid Elixir CR Bremse.


----------



## Andi101187 (20. August 2008)

Oella

Ich glaube, das Wartezimmer kann noch um 1 Jahr verlängert werden. Heute wollte ich das Torque ES 8.0 bestellen. Gemäss Hotline gabs das Torque aber nicht mehr in Grösse L und siehe da: kurze Zeit nach meinem Gespräch waren praktisch alle Bikes ausverkauft laut Homepage 

Naja 2009 kommt auch noch

Gruass


----------



## q328874 (24. August 2008)

Um diesen Thread nicht all zu weit absacken zu lassen, reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein. Hab am Freitag ein XC9 bestellt.
Mein Grand Canyon Elite 2006 ist mir vorige Woche aus dem Keller geklaut worden, wenige Tage vor seinem 2. Geburtstag.


----------



## Philipp93 (26. August 2008)

ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei canyon so läuft.
aber was denkt ihr. bekommen die viell. nochmal nachschub bevor die 2009 modelle rauskommen. ich hoffe es ja mal weil ich will unbedingt ein Nerve Am 5.0 in größe S und weiß haben.


----------



## q328874 (26. August 2008)

Nachschub in klassischem Sinn wird es nicht geben. Vor Beginn der Saison wird eine fixe Zahl an Rahmen und Komponenten bestellt. Wenn aus diesem Pool eine Art ausverkauft ist, dann ist gibt es nichts mehr.
Die einzige Chance sind Rückläufer, Ausstellungsware oder nicht abgeholte Räder.
Aber wenn das Teil der Begierde schon seit Monaten nicht mehr vorrätig ist, dann sieht es ganz schlecht aus. Klarheit sollte ein Anruf der eine Mail bringen. Ich habe dort immer kompetente Antworten bekommen.


----------



## Philipp93 (26. August 2008)

dann werde ich mich mal morgen bei canyon per 
e-mail melden.
hoffe mal sie haben noch eins da.
und danke für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## dacrazy1 (29. August 2008)

Boah! Vor 2 Wochen bestellt; 14 Tage warten angesagt; beide Spectral AX 8 (1xM und 1xS) 10 Arbeitstage später im Haus...in der Schweiz! Und ab auf den Trail............tschüss


----------



## q328874 (6. September 2008)

q328874 schrieb:


> Um diesen Thread nicht all zu weit absacken zu lassen, reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein. Hab am Freitag ein XC9 bestellt.
> Mein Grand Canyon Elite 2006 ist mir vorige Woche aus dem Keller geklaut worden, wenige Tage vor seinem 2. Geburtstag.



Eben hat der Postmann geklingelt und mir ein großes Paket in den Keller gestellt. *freufreuhüpfimkreis*   

Damit kann ich mich hier wieder verabschieden ... und der Letzte macht das Licht aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viper76 (8. September 2008)

So, jetzt ist sie da, die KW 37
@q328874 Licht bleibt an! 

Bin mal gespannt ob's auch wirklich diese Woche kommt, das AM 8.0 SE in weiß.

Bekommt man von Cayon eigentlich eine Mitteilung wann das Bike verschickt wird?


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

Meine AM SE 8.0 (black) Größe M kommt leider erst in der 38. KW  ... obwohl ich bereits am ersten Tag bestellt hatte. 

Laut Auskunft von Canyon bekommt man eine E-Mail.


----------



## Tion (8. September 2008)

Ich reihe mich auch mal ein ... Habe ein Nerve AM 7.0 SE bestellt. Liefertermin KW 37/38. Hoffen wir mal das beste.  Gruß Tion


----------



## LiNgOtT (8. September 2008)

Habe vor ca. 6 Wochen das Nerve AM 7.0 SE bestellt und sollte zuerst in KW37 ankommen... Doch nach Rücksprache mit Canyon wurde der Termin nun auf KW38/39 verschoben weil diverse Komponenten noch nicht geliefert wurden...

Also weiterhin abwarten.
Die Vorfreude ist doch bekanntlicher Weise die schönste Freude (neben der Schadenfreude *g*)


----------



## WilliamEallace (8. September 2008)

mein liefertermin (am 7.0se) wurde so eben telefonisch auf kw 48 verschoben  was meint ihr gleich auf nen 2009er umschwenken? oder warten?

mfg moritz

p.s. bei mir liegts angeblich an nicht lieferbaren shimano xt naben die jetz durch dt swiss ersetzt werden sollen


----------



## LiNgOtT (8. September 2008)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> mein liefertermin (am 7.0se) wurde so eben telefonisch auf kw 48 verschoben



Du meinst hoffentlich KW38, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (8. September 2008)

nein ich meine KW 48 als entschädigung soll ich verpackung+ versand + den flaschenhalter und die bar ends umsonst krigen also knapp über  50  entschädigung :-( würd ich auf die xt naben bestehen würds iwann nächstes jahr kommen! und er konnt mir nichtmal was zu den 2009er bikes+preisen sagen da ich im dezember kein neues fahrrad brauche  also heist es warten bis kw 48 oder wenn bis dahin 2009er bikes online sind vielleicht so eins bestellen

mfg


----------



## LiNgOtT (8. September 2008)

Ach du liebe ******

Wann hast du denn bestellt?

Hoffentlich kommt bei mir nichts mehr dazwischen


----------



## WilliamEallace (8. September 2008)

bestellbestätigung is vom 12.08. hab so 3-4 tage vor erhalt der bestätigung da angerufen


----------



## LiNgOtT (8. September 2008)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> bestellbestätigung is vom 12.08. hab so 3-4 tage vor erhalt der bestätigung da angerufen



Da würde ich dir schon fast raten auf das 2009er Modell zu warten... Das kommt dann ungefährt zur selben Zeit... oder noch früher


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

Tion schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich auch mal ein ... Habe ein Nerve AM 7.0 SE bestellt. Liefertermin KW 37/38. Hoffen wir mal das beste.  Gruß Tion



Da wirst Du aber bis KW 48 warten müssen - laut Canyon sind die XT-Naben nicht lieferbar und es müssen gleichwertige DT Swiss-Naben geordert werden.


----------



## LiNgOtT (8. September 2008)

Ich glaube wir bekommen nun alle einen Anruf von denen...
Gerade habe ich auch einen bekommen...
Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW48...
Na herzlichen Dank.
Da werde ich mich zu 90% bei einem anderen Anbieter umschauen und die Bestellung bei Canyon stornieren.


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir bekommen nun alle einen Anruf von denen...
> Gerade habe ich auch einen bekommen...
> Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW48...



Dies betrifft (bisher) "nur" die Nerve 7.0 SE Modelle.


----------



## LiNgOtT (8. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Dies betrifft (bisher) "nur" die Nerve 7.0 SE Modelle.



Stimmt, denn laut Canyon ist das Nerve AM 8.0 Modell eh schon komplett ausverkauft und somit nicht mehr lieferbar.

Wäre ja auch aufs 8er Model umgestiegen aber das ist nun nicht möglich.
Hätte ich das damals schon gewußt, dann hätte ich direkt das 8er bestellt.

Ist schon verdammt ärgerlich.


----------



## Tion (8. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Dies betrifft (bisher) "nur" die Nerve 7.0 SE Modelle.



 Ein Alptraum ... mein Termin wurde auch gerade auf KW48 verschoben.


----------



## rossi-0815 (8. September 2008)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir bekommen nun alle einen Anruf von denen...
> Gerade habe ich auch einen bekommen...
> Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW48...
> Na herzlichen Dank.
> Da werde ich mich zu 90% bei einem anderen Anbieter umschauen und die Bestellung bei Canyon stornieren.


 
Ja! Ich bin auch einer der "Glücklichen". Hab am 4.8. bestellt und bekomm heute mitgeteilt, das ich bis KW 48 warten soll... Lt. Canyon soll die DT Swiss 370 Nabe als Ersatz kommen. Ob die besser oder schlechter als die XT ist, weiß ich nicht. Und ob ich noch auf mein Bike warte, genau so wenig... Ist auf jeden Fall zum heulen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

rossi-0815 schrieb:


> Ja! Ich bin auch einer der "Glücklichen". Hab am 4.8. bestellt und bekomm heute mitgeteilt, das ich bis KW 48 warten soll... Lt. Canyon soll die DT Swiss 370 Nabe als Ersatz kommen. Ob die besser oder schlechter als die XT ist, weiß ich nicht. Und ob ich noch auf mein Bike warte, genau so wenig... Ist auf jeden Fall zum heulen!



Mhhh... beim 8.0 SE werden die "DT Swiss 340" verbaut - hoffentlich liegen die schon "auf Lager"


----------



## mohlo (8. September 2008)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn laut Canyon ist das Nerve AM 8.0 Modell eh schon komplett ausverkauft und somit nicht mehr lieferbar.
> 
> Wäre ja auch aufs 8er Model umgestiegen aber das ist nun nicht möglich.
> Hätte ich das damals schon gewußt, dann hätte ich direkt das 8er bestellt.
> ...



Ich meinte deshalb auch die *"SE"-Modelle* - die sind bisher alle noch lieferbar - nur halt bis zur 38. bzw. 48. KW


----------



## Viper76 (9. September 2008)

Moinsen Zusammen,

grade mit Canyon telefoniert und erfahren, dass sich der Liefertermin für mein AM 8.0 SE (weiß) auf KW 38/39 verschiebt, weil wohl Fox erst nach der Eurobike begonnen hat die 2009er Teile auszuliefern  
Hätte Canyon auch mal früher was sagen können, dass die Teile erst innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage geliefert werden. Die hätten's ja eigentlich wissen müssen, oder? Da wird einem die KW 36 am Telefon bestätigt, obwohl es gar nicht machbar war 

Also heisst's wohl noch 2 Wochen warten


----------



## Tion (9. September 2008)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich meinte deshalb auch die *"SE"-Modelle* - die sind bisher alle noch lieferbar - nur halt bis zur 38. bzw. 48. KW



 Ich hab gefragt ob ich vom 7.0 SE auf ein 8.0 SE umschwenken kann. Das ging leider nicht weil alle 8.0 SE Modelle ausverkauft sind (bzw. halt bestellt/reserviert sind und keine weiteren mehr verfügbar sind).


----------



## Bellheim (13. September 2008)

Hallo,

hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich Bestellbestätigung.

Wenn bei einem Express-Bike 

"Vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag, den wir nachfolgend unter Vorbehalt der Verfügbarkeit der Ware ab Außenlager bestätigen."
steht. Also kein Liefertermin, kommt da noch einer oder wie ist das aus Erfahrung von euch.

Oder hat das was damit zu tun das ich das Rad im Laden abhole. Aber dafür brauch ich doch auch einen Termin oder?


...bis helle
  Bellheim


----------



## braintrust (13. September 2008)

naja ist ja nur ne auftragsbestätigung bzw dass sie diesen "mitbekommen" haben, die checken jez im außenlager ob noch nen bike da ist und dann bekommste eigtl nochmal bescheid


----------



## Bellheim (14. September 2008)

Danke für die Antwort braintrust,​
Laut FAQ heißt es ja, das man die Bestätigung mit Lieferdatum bekommt.
Und das fehlt bei mir... 
War ne telefonische Bestellung.

ist das denn immer so?


...bis helle
  Bellheim


----------



## Viper76 (14. September 2008)

Bellheim schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort braintrust,​
> Laut FAQ heißt es ja, das man die Bestätigung mit Lieferdatum bekommt.
> Und das fehlt bei mir...
> War ne telefonische Bestellung.
> ...



Normalerweise nicht, aber der Canyon Mitarbeiter muss bei der Bestellung manuell den Liefertermin eingeben, passiert also nicht automatisch. Wurde bei meiner Bestellung auch vergessen (hab' auch telefonisch bestellt).
Wenn du nochmal dort anrufst bekommst du aber auf jeden Fall eine Info zum voraussichtlichen Liefertermin.

Wobei ein Express-Bike ja eigentlich sofort lieferbar sein sollte, oder?

Gruß Oli


----------



## Bellheim (14. September 2008)

Da hast du recht. Als ich telefonisch bestellt hatte sagte man mir, es waäre vorrätig und das es ca. 1-2 Wo. dauern kann bis ich es abholen kann. Dann kam halt die Bestätigung mit ...unter Vorbehalt ab Außenlager.... 
Was mich dann doch verunsichert hat. Ich werd morgen mal anrufen und hören was sie sagen. 

Danke nochmal an alle.


...bis helle
  Bellheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (15. September 2008)

es lebe das Sparbuch!!!
vorhin geordert:
Roadlite 6.0i


----------



## Maastricht´99 (18. September 2008)

auf was wartet ihr noch? Die Saison ist gelaufen...


----------



## excalibur7706 (22. September 2008)

Hallo,

habe letzte Woche ein Torque ES 8.0 im Sparbuch ergattern können.
Warte nun ziemlich ungeduldig auf das Bike!

Erst hieß es das Bike bekomme ich noch vor dem Wochenende (Testrad), dann sollte es nach erneutem Anrufen am Montag kommen und am Montag teilte mir man mit es ist noch nicht mal in der Produktion eingegangen (was es aber laut letzter Woche schon war).

Ich hoffe die Aussage bis Donnerstag sollte es bei mir sein stimmt diesmal!

Am Wochenende soll es vom Wetter ganz gut sein, dann könnte ich das Bike gleich testen!

Hat einer von euch schon sein Sparbuch-Bike?

Gruß 

Excalibur


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. September 2008)

excalibur7706 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe letzte Woche ein Torque ES 8.0 im Sparbuch ergattern können.
> Warte nun ziemlich ungeduldig auf das Bike!
> ...


haben ein Canyon Yellostone 5.0 auch aus dem Sparbuch /Aktionstag in Koblenz gekauft und innerhalb von 4 Werktagen abholen können! Super gelaufen!


----------



## mohlo (22. September 2008)

Maastricht´99 schrieb:


> auf was wartet ihr noch? Die Saison ist gelaufen...



Quatsch... Für manch einen fängt die Saison jetzt erst an. Wunderschöne Herbsttage, angenehmes Klima, etc...


----------



## bohe (22. September 2008)

excalibur7706 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe letzte Woche ein Torque ES 8.0 im Sparbuch ergattern können.
> Warte nun ziemlich ungeduldig auf das Bike!
> ...



Hey!

Hab letzten Samstag in Koblenz XC7 bestellt und konnte es am Mittwoch schon abholen... War überrascht, da es hieß ca. 10-14 Tage Liefer- bzw. Montagezeit. Hab mich aber umso mehr gefreut, als ich am Samstag endlich ne Runde mit dem "neuen" drehen konnte! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (23. September 2008)

bohe schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Hab letzten Samstag in Koblenz XC7 bestellt und konnte es am Mittwoch schon abholen... War überrascht, da es hieß ca. 10-14 Tage Liefer- bzw. Montagezeit. Hab mich aber umso mehr gefreut, als ich am Samstag endlich ne Runde mit dem "neuen" drehen konnte!
> 
> Viele Grüße



super !!!!


----------



## matschkopp (24. September 2008)

Und noch ein Gedicht:

In KW32 war ich bei Canyon, um mir ein MTB zu kaufen. Ich hatte ein langes Gespräch mit einem Berater - es standen zwei Expressmodelle (=sofort lieferbar) und ein SE zur Diskussion. Da ich das Rad auf Rohloff umbauen will, waren bestimmte Parts egal - aber das SE war schon besser. Lieferzeit 4KW. Er rieht mir damal zum Se - auch auf meine Bedenken "aus den 4 Wochen werden dann 10 ...." - er meinte, das werden sicher nur 4 Wochen da die Teile alle kurzfristig lieferbar seien. 

Statt Express nahm ich als die 4-Wochen-Lieferzeit-Variante. Es sollte also KW 36 werden. In KW 35 fragte ich mal an - es hiess dann, es werde KW 37-38. In KW 38 fragte ich wieder an - dann hiess es KW 47-48. Aus 4 Wochen wurden also mal schnell 16 ..... wie sich herausstellte wegen der Naben - alle anderen Teile sind bereits am Lager. Andere Naben? Geht nicht. Ich bringe ihnen 2 Naben vorbei? Geht nicht. Mann sei deswegen so günstig, wei man genau das nicht mache .....

Ah ha. Und deswegen verliert man Kunden, habe das Rad nämlich jetzt abbestellt und mir die Konkurrenz gekauft. Allerdings frage ich mich, wie Canyon mit dieser Strategie Geld verdienen kann .... "nur billig, Service frech bis unverschämt, Lieferzeiten bis nach dem Mond". Theoretisch müssen die es doch über die Stückzahl machen - aber wie gehts wenn nie was lieferbar ist? Es ist mir ein Rätsel - vielleicht ist der Laden ja ein Abschreibeunternhemen vom Rose????


----------



## excalibur7706 (24. September 2008)

Tolles Sparbuch,

nachdem ich Anfang letzter Woche mein Torque ES 8.0 (Testrad aus dem Sparbuch) bestellt hatte und es hieß ich bekomme es bis zum Wochenende,
teilte mir man nun heute an der Hotline mit ich bekomme es vermutlich erst nächste Woche.

Toll, eigentlich wollte ich am WE biken gehen.

Verstehe eigentlich nicht ganz warum ein fertig gestelltes Bike, das nur noch überprüft, eingestellt und versandfertig gemacht werden muss, solange dauert!

Gruß

Excalibur


----------



## LosRochos (24. September 2008)

@mohlo

Erst mal Gruß aus Kölle - bekomme auch son geiles AM 8.0 SE in weiß. Hast Du die Jungens von Canyon mal angefunkt, wann die Öfen endlich rausgehen? Letzte Woche hat man mich erst wieder um ne Woche vertröstet.


----------



## mohlo (24. September 2008)

LosRochos schrieb:


> @mohlo
> 
> Erst mal Gruß aus Kölle - bekomme auch son geiles AM 8.0 SE in weiß. Hast Du die Jungens von Canyon mal angefunkt, wann die Öfen endlich rausgehen? Letzte Woche hat man mich erst wieder um ne Woche vertröstet.




*Hier lang...*


----------



## ask (26. September 2008)

Habe mich für ein Nerve ES8 Sondermodell aus dem Sparbuch entschieden, laut Hotline soll es spätestens in der nächsten Woche ausgeliefert werden. Nach den ganzen Verzögerungen der SE Modelle bin ich gespannt ob es tatsächlich in der nächsten Woche geliefert wird.

Gruß
ask


----------



## harzbiker2 (26. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

*zeitung nehm, hinsetz, blätter....*

Habe mir ein AM 6.0 bestellt. Wollte erst ein AM 8.0 SE haben, aber das gab es in meiner Größe nicht (S). Nun heißt es warten. ich schätze mal eine Woche.

Mit S bin ich mir nicht so sicher, der Mitarbeiter fragte mich lediglich nach der Größe - 168 + Schrittlänge - 81. Laut PPS Online kommt da ganz knapp M raus.... nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob S die richtige Größe ist...

Den rest hat er GAR NICHT abgefragt. Also kann es ja nun sein, das der Vorbau gar nicht paßt. Wie ich das allerdings merken soll ist mir schleierhaft...

Hat denn noch jemand das AM 6.0?

Allen ein tolles, sonniges Wochenende und Grüße aus dem Oberharz.


----------



## michl72 (29. September 2008)

Hallo

Freudige Überraschung, nach einer Woche mein bestelltes XC 7 in M aus dem Sparbuch vor der Tür. 
Das M ist mir etwas zu hoch die Länge passt aber optimal ( 172 cm Kg, 78 Sw) in S gabs das XC 7.0 nicht.
Muss sagen Top Teil das Rad.

mfg michl


----------



## Zeisigschreck (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo AM SE-Besteller

habe Canyon nach der Info von M Staab über Nachverhandlungen mit DTswiss über früheren Liefertermin für 370er Naben angemailt und Auskunft über den Sachstand erbeten.

Freundliche und rasche Antwort hierzu: Bisher keine neuen Erkentnisse, umgehende Mitteilung bei deutlichen Verbesserungen des bisher gültigen Liefertermines zugesagt (eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit).

Hat hierzu jemand weitere Informationen???

Solche Nachverhandlungen scheinen offenbar Wochen zu dauern, oder verläuft die Kommunikation in die Schweiz lt. gängigem Vorurteil doch noch mit Trommeln und Rauchzeichen.


----------



## thto (9. Oktober 2008)

guten abend ,
sind denn überhaupt schon AM SE ausgeliefert worden ?
TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeisigschreck (10. Oktober 2008)

Habe heute nach erneuter Nachfrage mail bekommen: Fertigstellung - was auch immer das heißt - *nach wie vor* für AM 7.0 SE Anfang November geplant. Das würde bedeuten 2 Wochen vor KW 47/48 - wie es bisher immer geheißen hat. 
Ich habe aufgehört, diese Informationschaospolitik von Canyon zu verstehen. Wenn Liefertermin=Fertigstellungstermin bedeutet und es wahr würde, wäre ich nicht böse.
Schau mer mal...


----------



## Martin70 (10. Oktober 2008)

Servus aus dem aus dem Voralpenland,

ich weiß grad' ned so recht, was ich mit meiner Bestellung machen soll...  Habe am 6.8. ein Nerve XC 3.0 SE geordert, in der Bestellbestätigung war als Lieferdatum die KW 37 angesetzt.  Seitdem habe ich nix mehr von Canyon gehört, und mittlerweile ist ja schon die KW 41.  Die Aussicht, daß das Ding im Winter kommt und dann bis zum Frühjahr rumsteht, begeistert mich nicht (wenn ich das Geld in der Zeit anlege, kann ich an der Börse ja locker -20 Prozent erwirtschaften )...  Stornieren und in 2009 noch mal neu bestellen? Aber günstig scheinen die SE-Modelle ja schon zu sein...  also stornieren und stattdessen ein kurzfristig lieferbares SE-Outlet-Modell nehmen?  Was meint ihr?

  -Martin


----------



## Martin70 (10. Oktober 2008)

So, ich bin jetzt doch bei der Canyon-Hotline durchgekommen und habe mein Rad wieder abbestellt.  Es scheint ein unfassbares Chaos in der Firma zu herrschen - mit der Auftragsnummer der Bestellung konnte keiner was anfangen, weil die ja sowieso nicht mehr gilt, usw.  Irgendwie ist es ja fast sympathisch, dass bei den Jungs offenbar alles in die Entwicklung der Räder und nichts in den Service gesteckt wird.  Andererseits: nach den vielen positiven Testberichten in Zeitschriften habe ich mich gewundert, warum überhaupt noch jemand beim Händler kauft - jetzt weiß ich's...!


----------



## Zeisigschreck (11. Oktober 2008)

Der Mail-Verkehr mit Canyon klappt nach meiner Erfahrung noch immer ganz gut, auch wenn die Anfragen nicht immer vollständig gelesen und daher unvollständig beantwortet werden. Letzte Message: Fertigstellungstermin bedeutet _nicht _Liefertermin, zwischengeschaltet sei noch die Endkontrolle (heutzutage sicher die erfreuliche Ausnahme, aber an deren Effizienz muß man nach den Berichten in diesem Forum gel. doch arg zweifeln!). Dauer ? Wer lesen kann, ist echt im Vorteil.

Ich befürchte, daß das zuletzt immer wieder mal aufblitzende Chaos bei Canyon in erster Linie menschengemacht und auch durch eine neue Software nicht zu verändern ist.

Die diesjährigen Versendertests bezogen sich meines Wissens bei Canyon z.T. auf Expressmodelle, die schon fertig im Lager stehen. Da kann man natürlich leicht glänzen. Außerdem leben die Redaktionen indirekt von den Centerfolds, die Canyon u.a. für viele Euronen schalten.

Auch der Händler vor Ort hat mit organisatorischen Problemen zu kämpfen, die ihm Vorlieferanten von Parts oder Kompletträdern einbrocken. 

Schau mer mal


----------



## mohlo (11. Oktober 2008)

Martin70 schrieb:


> Servus aus dem aus dem Voralpenland,
> 
> ich weiß grad' ned so recht, was ich mit meiner Bestellung machen soll...  Habe am 6.8. ein Nerve XC 3.0 SE geordert, in der Bestellbestätigung war als Lieferdatum die KW 37 angesetzt.  Seitdem habe ich nix mehr von Canyon gehört, und mittlerweile ist ja schon die KW 41.  Die Aussicht, daß das Ding im Winter kommt und dann bis zum Frühjahr rumsteht, begeistert mich nicht (wenn ich das Geld in der Zeit anlege, kann ich an der Börse ja locker -20 Prozent erwirtschaften )...  Stornieren und in 2009 noch mal neu bestellen? Aber günstig scheinen die SE-Modelle ja schon zu sein...  also stornieren und stattdessen ein kurzfristig lieferbares SE-Outlet-Modell nehmen?  Was meint ihr?
> 
> -Martin



Stornieren und beim Händler kaufen: "Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter".


----------



## Zeisigschreck (13. Oktober 2008)

Info für AM SE-Besteller

Lt. Canyon-Mail von heute sind die bestellten DTswiss-Naben für den Laufradbau noch nicht geliefert. Ob wenigstens die anderen Parts für die Montage am Lager sind, war nicht bekannt. Dann würde wohl schon montiert. Reguläre Zeitspanne von "Fertigstellung" bis zur Abhol-/Versandbereitschaft 3 Tage (durch Endkontrolle). Ob es unter diesen Umständen wohl mit dem zuletzt genannten optimistischen Fertigstellungstermin Anfang November klappt ....
Es wäre zu schön 

Zeisigschreck


----------



## marcusx (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Irgendwie erschrekt es mich das ich diesen Thread hier gerade gefunden habe.
Ich warte seit 31 Juli auf mein Bike. Erst waren die neuen Teile nicht lieferbar das war aber von Anfang an klar und wurde mir auch so kommuniziert. Doch jetzt hab ich schon seit 3 Wochen die Nachricht das es fertig montiert ist und es kann immer noch nicht verschickt werden.

Erst wegen Inventur, jetzt wegen Problemen mit dem neuen ERP System. Mein Zahlungseingang kann deswegen nicht überprüft werden. Das ist doch eigentlich nicht mein Problem, oder? Dann muss halt mal einer hingehen und bei der Bank nachfragen ob ich gezahlt habe.

Ich weis nicht so recht ob es sich noch lohnt ruhig zu bleiben - geht das nicht langsam zu weit? Ist das immer so. Sind die Räder wirklich gut genug um diesen ganzen Ärger auf sich zu nehmen? 

 - irgendwie isses langsam echt zum heulen...


----------



## mohlo (14. Oktober 2008)

marcusx schrieb:


> Erst wegen Inventur, jetzt wegen Problemen mit dem neuen ERP System. Mein Zahlungseingang kann deswegen nicht überprüft werden. Das ist doch eigentlich nicht mein Problem, oder? Dann muss halt mal einer hingehen und bei der Bank nachfragen ob ich gezahlt habe.



Schick denen doch mal einen Kontoauszug, auf dem ersichtlich ist, dass du gezahlt hast - ansonsten würde ich mein Geld zurückverlangen.


----------



## simdiem (14. Oktober 2008)

Deswegen bestellt man per Nachnahme und ist nicht wegen den 2 â¬ NachnahmegebÃ¼hr so knickrig.Ã¼berleg mal was das Geld auf einem Konto dir schon an Zinsen eingebracht hÃ¤tte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiNgOtT (14. Oktober 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Deswegen bestellt man per Nachnahme und ist nicht wegen den 2  Nachnahmegebühr so knickrig.überleg mal was das Geld auf einem Konto dir schon an Zinsen eingebracht hätte....



Am besten man bestellt überall woanders... Nur nicht bei Canyon


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (14. Oktober 2008)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Am besten man bestellt überall woanders... Nur nicht bei Canyon



Sagen viele Leute, die dann doch im Support-Forum rumlungern ....
Ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören ....


----------



## LiNgOtT (15. Oktober 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> Sagen viele Leute, die dann doch im Support-Forum rumlungern ....
> Ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören ....



Ich habe mein Bike bei Canyon vor ein paar Wochen wieder abbestellt.
Lese hier nur die Beiträge weiter weil ich es amüsant finde was bei Canyon so alles schief geht. Das unterstreicht nur meine Entscheidung das Bike dort nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## marcusx (15. Oktober 2008)

...naja die Aussagen woanders zu bestellen find ich jetzt auch nicht so zielführend. Ich hab mir ja lange überlegt was ich fürn Radl will, des bestellt man ja normalerweise nicht mal so schnell in der Mittagspause.

Ich bin eigentlich kein Fan von Nachname - das hat nix damit zu tun das es ein paar Euro Gebühren kostet. Sondern das jemand da sein muss um das ganze zu Bezahlen. Und es geht ja hier nicht um 10 Euro.
Aber im Fall Canyon ist das sicher der beste Weg - hätte man halt vorher wissen müssen.

Kann man bei der Post inzwischen eigentlich an der Haustür mit Karte bezahlen?


----------



## djsouth2004 (15. Oktober 2008)

Bald werde ich mich wohl hier wieder wegen dem neuen Tork mit der Fox 40 hier einreihen müssen


----------



## DerBasti (16. Oktober 2008)

So, werde mich jetzt auch im Wartezimmer einreihen.
Hab letzte Woche Donnerstag übers Internet das Nerve XC 6.0 SE aus dem Outlet geordert. Bis jetzt kam noch keine  _Bestellbestädigung_  , oder gibt es bei Nachname keine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.K. (16. Oktober 2008)

Den Eingang der Bestellung per email habe ich gleich am nächsten Tag bekommen. 
Die Bestellbestätigung per Post mit Lieferdatum hat so ca. 1 Woche gedauert. 
Die Versandbestätigung ist dann wieder 2 Tage vor Lieferung gekommen.
War auch per Nachnahme, kannst ja mal anrufen, falls du noch gar nix gehört hast.


----------



## DerBasti (16. Oktober 2008)

na dann werde ich bis morgen warten.
Hab vorhin noch eine mail an canyon geschickt. Den einagng der Bestellung hab ich direkt nach der Order bekommen, wo drin steht; das diese Mail keine Auftragsbestätigung ist.
Mal abwarten... kenn doch mein Glück


----------



## marcusx (20. Oktober 2008)

Mein Bike ist seit Donnerstag angeblich in der Post. Vielleicht kann ich heute noch Vollzug melden.


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (20. Oktober 2008)

marcusx schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist seit Donnerstag angeblich in der Post. Vielleicht kann ich heute noch Vollzug melden.



was hast denn für eins bestellt?


----------



## marcusx (21. Oktober 2008)

Ein Nerve XC 7.0 SE

Es ist tatsächlich da. Aber einen Bock haben se natürlich noch geschossen. Statt an die von mir angegebene Lieferadresse (Büro) zu schicken isses mir nach Hause geschickt worden (wo natürlich keiner da war - in die Packstation passt es nicht  )

Ich hab gestern nur noch schnell geschaut ob alles da ist und die Räder drangebaut, kann also noch nicht sagen obs noch irgendwo nen Haken gibt.

Trozdem versteh ich des nicht:


Das Rad ist Top (soweit ich da nach einer Runde um den Block sagen kann)
guter Preis
Ordentliches gedrucktes Handbuch
gute Verpackung
Mailantwortzeiten hab ich noch nirgends bessere erlebt
Kompetente Mitarbeiter wenn man mal beim Telefon durchkommt
Die Probleme werden bei ner Anfrage nicht unter den Teppich gekehrt
*ABER:*

Wie kann man alles so professionell aufziehen und dann so ein Chaos in der Buchhaltung und bei den Versandabläufen haben. Des will mir nicht in den Kopf. Alleine bei meinen Kollegen die des Versanddrama mitbekommen haben sind Ihnen bestimmt 2 Kunden flöten gegangen. Und wenn ich mir das hier im Forum anschaue ist das ja schon länger so. Die könnten doppelt soviel Räder verkaufen.

Ich kann Ihnen nur Wünschen das sie ihr ERP Drama bald unter Kontrolle haben und ich nur in die letzten kapitalen Auswirkungen eines erkannten Problems zu spüren bekommen habe. 

Das werde ich jedenfalls weiterhin hier genau mitverfolgen.

so long
marcus


----------



## DerBasti (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Hurra Hurra mein Canyonbike ist da.
Habs auch gleich zusammengebaut und bin ne Proberunde durch den Wald gefahren.

Verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer.
allen in allen habe ich auf mein Bike eineinhalb Wochen gewartet.


----------



## simdiem (22. Oktober 2008)

Glückwunsch. Welches isses denn geworden?
Gruß Simon


----------



## DerBasti (23. Oktober 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Welches isses denn geworden?
> Gruß Simon




Danke

Ein Nerve XC 6.0 SE. Alles so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab.


----------



## simdiem (23. Oktober 2008)

Cool. Ich freu mich wirklich sehr für dich, dass du so zufrieden mit deinem Canyon bist. Ich hoffe, dass ich das auch mal irgendwann sein werde!
LG Simon


----------



## DerBasti (23. Oktober 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich das auch mal irgendwann sein werde!
> LG Simon



Warum, Bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrung gemacht oder kam dein Bike nie an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (23. Oktober 2008)

Bike sollte vor 6 wochen geliefert werden. bisher nur verzögerungen und fadenscheinige begründungen.
Gruß Simon


----------



## Zeisigschreck (23. Oktober 2008)

Fertigstellung AM70SE Anfang Nov. lt. Canyon-Mail von heute.

Zeisigschreck


----------



## DerBasti (23. Oktober 2008)

Was hast´n für ein Bike bestellt?
Willst du kein anderes nehmen?


----------



## simdiem (24. Oktober 2008)

Willst dus wirklich wissen ^^ ok ja.

Also.
Anfang Juli nach Koblenz gefahren. hin+rückfahrt 500 km um die am modelle probezufahren. Soweit so gut. Es hieß die Räder AM SE Modelle sollten Anfang August bestellbar sein und Anfang September geliefert werden.
Anfang August dann das AM 7.0 se bestellt und es hieß Liefertermin KW37. Als dann KW37 war hieß es Lieferverzögerung 10 Wochen. Ich dacht mir nur wtf aber hab die Bestellung beibehalten. Das am 8.0se sollte 2-3 Wochen Lieferverzögerung haben. Als jemand im Forum schrieb er habe sein 8.0 abbestellt fragte ich ihn nach Größe und Farbe, die zufällig meiner benötigen entsprachen. Also bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt ob das noch verfügbar sei. Ich habs dann umbestellt und 200 Euro Mehrkosten auf mich genommen um früher mein Bike zu bekommen.... Auf das ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon ein viertel Jahr wartete. Als das Rad dann Ende September kommen sollte kam es oh Wunder natürlich nicht. Über das Forum erfuhr ich, dass es wieder eine Verzögerung von nochmals 3-4 Wochen geben sollte. Letze Woche rief ich dann an und fragte was mit meinem Bike nun sei. Man sagte mir 2-3 Wochen. Auf meine Frage warum ich nicht benachrichtigt wurde gab es keine Antwort nur ein tut mir leid.
Warum ich kein anderes bestelle? Weil ich kein Rad mit vorne und hinten 140mm Fw mit den Federelementen zu einem ähnlichen Preis gefunden habe.
Aber wie schon gesagt, ich freue mich wirklich, dass du dein Bike nun hast und damit auch zufrieden bist.
Allzeit gute und unfallfreie Fahrt!
LG Simon


----------



## DerBasti (24. Oktober 2008)

ach herrje.

Ok ,also sowas würde ich dann glaub ich nicht mehr mitmachen. Da hatte ich mal richtig Glück gehabt was die Sache angeht.

Wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und viel Erfolg das es mit deinem Bike trotzdem klappt.  Da ich weiterhin diesen Thread beobachte, werde ich es mitbekommen wenn dein Bike kommt!


----------



## Zeisigschreck (25. Oktober 2008)

Gestern erneute Mail von Canyon: Auslieferung AM SE 7.0 KW47/48
Lt. Mail vom Vortag durch anderen Mitarbeiter: Fertigstellung (=Montageende) Anfang November (zuzüglich 3Tage Endkontrolle)
Das verstehe, wer will, ich aber nicht mehr.

Zeisigschreck


----------



## Zeisigschreck (31. Oktober 2008)

Vorgestern Mailinfo erhalten, daß mit Auslieferung der AM 7.0 SE Bikes nächste Woche zu rechnen sei. Es wär zu schön, wenn die nervige Warterei ein Ende hätt ... 

Zeisigschreck


----------



## Zeisigschreck (5. November 2008)

Endlich mal was Positives von Canyon: Wie versprochen steht das bestellte AM 7.0 SE abholbereit seit gestern im Showroom. Das gibt einem ein Stück Glauben an die rhld.-pf. Menschheit zurück. Werde mich daher Samstag aus diesem erlauchten Kreis verabschieden, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Der Wald ruft.

Tschö wa

Zeisigschreck


----------



## MrDiesfoerg (5. November 2008)

so ich melde mich hier ab. hab mein nerve am8.0 se bekommen 
hoffe das eure bikes auch bald kommen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (6. November 2008)

So mein Nerve AM 8.0 SE ist auch gekommen. Endlich nach 4 Monaten Warterei. 
Damit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer.

Mögen eure Bikes schnell den Weg zu euch finden.

Viele Grüße 
Simon Diemer

PS: Hier drinnen stinkts, kann einer mal nen Fenster öffnen ^^


----------



## Zeisigschreck (6. November 2008)

MrDiesfoerg schrieb:


> so ich melde mich hier ab. hab mein nerve am8.0 se bekommen
> hoffe das eure bikes auch bald kommen ....


 


Gab es was aus der Canyon-Geschenk-Boutique dazu?

Zeisigschreck


----------



## Zeisigschreck (6. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> So mein Nerve AM 8.0 SE ist auch gekommen. Endlich nach 4 Monaten Warterei.
> Damit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer.
> 
> Mögen eure Bikes schnell den Weg zu euch finden.
> ...


 
Hat Canyon einen Trostpreis fürs Warten mitgeschickt?

Zeisigschreck


----------



## simdiem (6. November 2008)

Nein, um mich zu ärgern haben se sogar extra KEINE Handbuch beigelegt.

Gruß Simon


----------



## hopfer (6. November 2008)

heute Abend wird knapp!
Mit den Fotos


----------



## simdiem (6. November 2008)

Nö hat noch gereicht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viper76 (9. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich melde mich dann auch mal im Wartezimmer ab.
Gestern ist endlich mein weisses AM 8.0 SE geliefert worden.
Bilder gibt's ja schon von simdiem

Ist schon ein erstklassiges Rad. Das Warten hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.
War zwar nicht so schön von Canyon ohne Info an die Kunden eine kleinere Bremse zu verbauen, aber dafür gab's als kleine Entschädigung den Versand und die Dämpferpumpe kostenlos dazu.

Wenn jetzt Canyon das neue System ans laufen bekommt und endlich mehr Infos über Bestellstatus/Verzögerungen/Sonstiges an die betroffenen Kunden weitergibt (nicht von Herrn Staab übers Forum sondern direkt!), würde ich Canyon auch gerne weiterempfehlen.

In diesem Sinne
Oli


----------



## Zeisigschreck (9. November 2008)

Verabschiede mich hiermit auch. Heute Einbremsen und 1. Hausrunde geplant. Gestern nur gebastelt (Griffe, Barends, Tacho etc). Wetter ist leider mies.Hoffentlich treffen wir uns nicht allzubald im Forum für Lagergeschädigte wieder.

Tschö wa.

Zeisigschreck


----------



## Zeisigschreck (9. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Nein, um mich zu ärgern haben se sogar extra KEINE Handbuch beigelegt.
> 
> Gruß Simon


 
Gestern im Showroom beim Abholen des Rades erfahren, daß Handbücher derzeit offenbar vergriffen sind. Also kein böser Wille, aber mal wieder ein - wenn auch nicht dramatisches - Logistik-Problem. Ich hoffe, der Nachdruck und Versand gehen schneller als die Lieferverzögerung beim Rad.

Zeisigschreck


----------



## Didi_N (11. November 2008)

Hab nach gut 5 Wochen mein Ultimate CF Frameset jetzt bekommen. Alles soweit ok, die Lieferzeit ist auch kein Problem, wird das Bike für die nächste Saison....
Was mich allerdings ärgert ist daß der Syntace P99 Vorbau offensichtlich vergessen wurde und ich trotz Reklamation via Mail am Sonntag noch keinerlei Rückmeldung erhalten habe. Eine kurze info daß das Ding nachgeschickt wird wir doch nicht so viel Arbeit sein.

Mal schaun......


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (11. November 2008)

Didi_N schrieb:


> Mal schaun......


 oder einfach die Hotline bemühen  gibts ja auch.


----------



## Cortezsi (11. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> oder einfach die Hotline bemühen  gibts ja auch.



Welche ständig belegt ist... 
Hab es heute auch wieder vergeblich versucht.


----------



## Didi_N (11. November 2008)

@Canianer 7.0

Hotline? nee lass mal! Halbe Stunde mindestens in der Schleife von Österreich nach D ist net so günstig. Hab ich beim bestellen schon 3 oder 4 Mal gemacht. Wenn ich da jetzt noch 2 Mal hänge wäre sich mit der Telefonrechnung ein Scale Rahmen ausgegangen 
Wie gesagt, es eilt nicht so sehr, aber es ärgert einen halt....


----------



## Nomercy (15. November 2008)

Ein Lob für eine solide Abwicklung:
Grand Canyon 6.0 SE am 27.08. bestellt.
Bestellbestätigung per Email, kurze Zeit später schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung per Post. Orientierung der Auslieferung auf Mitte November.
Das Bike ist super verpackt wohlbehalten angekommen.

P.S.: Info Gewicht nach Montage inkl. Pedale: 11,42kg (gemessen mit KERN Waage (Tune))
... und danke für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## simdiem (15. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwusch und viel Spass mit deinem neuen "Schatz"!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (19. November 2008)

So, Canyon hat heute wieder einen Kunden glücklich gemacht. Das Grand Canyon 6.0SE ist heute bei nem Kumpel von mir eingetroffen. Canyon hat den Termin eingehalten. Leider war er auf arbeit. Aber morgen holt er es von der Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (20. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> So, Canyon hat heute wieder einen Kunden glücklich gemacht. Das Grand Canyon 6.0SE ist heute bei nem Kumpel von mir eingetroffen. Canyon hat den Termin eingehalten. Leider war er auf arbeit. Aber morgen holt er es von der Post.



 Prima, passend zum Wintereinbruch. Hoffe Dein Kumpel hat ordentlich Spikes an den Schlappen.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (20. November 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Prima, passend zum Wintereinbruch. Hoffe Dein Kumpel hat ordentlich Spikes an den Schlappen.



 Ihm ging es nicht darum, das Bike passend zum Saisonende zu bekommen. Es ging um das super Angebot das Canyon gemacht hat 
Er ist ein geduldiger Mensch und wird den Frühling abwarten können.

Naja und hoffentlich gibt es einen Wintereinbruch und nicht nur heiße Luft von den Wetterfröschen - mein Auto freut sich schon..


----------



## supacha (6. Januar 2009)

Hi,
bin nun auch hier im Zimmer und warte auf mein heute bestelltes AM 7.0 in grün.
Wunschfarbe war eigentlich weiss, doch diese ist erst anfang Mai verfügbar. Grün dagegen schon im März. 
Soll ja auch kein Showbike sondern ein Sportbike werden. 

Falls sich hier jemand findet, der schon ein weisses bestellt hat und sich jetzt denkt, ein grünes wäre schöner = bitte melden.


Schönen Gruß aus den Dammer Bergen

Michael


----------



## Langley (6. Januar 2009)

Da das gruene ein 2009er Bike ist ---> ab ins 2009er Wartezimmer 

Ach egal, tolle Farbe hast Du Dir bestellt !

Langley


----------

